# أي استفسار عن الجي بي أس؟



## د جمعة داود (1 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته

من باب التواصل مع أخوتي في هذا المنتدي الرائع أو أن أشارككم خبرتي البسيطة في مجال الجي بي أس وذلك من خلال طرح استفسارات وأقوم بالرد عليها ان كنت أعرف الاجابة.

منذ سنتين وبفضل المولي عز و جل قمت بتأليف كتاب عن هذه التقنية وهو مجاني لوجه الله تعالي وموجود في أكثر من موقع من مواقع الانترنت - منهم هذا المنتدي في موضوع المكتبة الرقمية المساحية - ولمن يريد تحميله فيمكن من الرابط التالي في صفحتي علي موقع أكاديميا في:

http://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod/Books/819875/An_Introduction_to_GPS_in_ARABIC_

أو من موقع المكتبة الرقمية مباشرة (موقع يحتوي مئات الكتب و ملفات الفيديو والشروحات) في:


http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod_GPS_Ar_2010.pdf


*لي طلبين بسيطين عند كل من سيدخل هذا الموضوع:* 


1- أن تقتصر الاستفسارات أو موضوعات النقاش علي تقنية الجي بي أس فقط 


2- ألا يكتب أحد رد لمجرد الشكر ! فأن الدعاء في السر بينك وبين ربك أفضل كثيرا وحتي يكون الموضوع مركزا فقط علي الجانب العلمي ويسهل علي الاعضاء الاستفادة منه


وفي انتظار استفساراتكم لنبدأ النقاش


والسلام عليكم


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 يناير 2012)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> ياريت لو امكن ماهي الخطواط الافضل للحصول علي نقاط ثوابت باعلي دقة بالجي بي اس في نقاط التحكم من حيث الوقت وكيفية التصحيح علي حسب نوع الجهاز المستخدم للحصول علي الدقة وماهي الدقة المتوقعة من الجي بي اس بعد التصحيح وافضل الاوقات للرصد فيها وكيفية التغلب علي التشويش من الاقمار الصناعية


 

للحديث التفصيلي عن هذا الموضوع أرجو الرجوع للفصل السابع من الكتاب ، أما أهم الخطوات فيمكن تلخيصها في النقاط التالية:


1- *اختيار أنسب وقت للرصد في الجي بي أس* يعد أيضا من خطوات التصميم و التخطيط. فمع أن أشارات الأقمار الصناعية في الجي بي أس متاحة 24 ساعة يوميا ، ألا أن دقة و جودة وعدد الأقمار الصناعية يختلف من موقع جغرافي لآخر و من ساعة لآخري في نفس اليوم. يعد معامل دقة الموقع PDOP العامل الأساسي الذي يصف العلاقة بين توزيع الأقمار الصناعية في زمن معين و بين الدقة المتوقعة للرصد في هذا الوقت. ويمكن معرفة قيم PDOP لأي مكان و في أي وقت باستخدام البرامج المتخصصة (أي قبل تنفيذ العمل الحقلي ذاته). لذلك لا بد من استخدام أحد هذه البرامج لحساب معامل الدقة في الأيام المحددة للرصد الحقلي ، ومن ثم اختيار أنسب أوقات أو ساعات اليوم التي يكون فيها معامل PDOP أقل من 6 ضمانا للوصول لأدق تحديد للمواقع المرصودة. أما للرصد المتحرك اللحظي فأن PDOP أقل من 3 يعتبر جيدا ، ومن 3 إلي 6 يعتبر مقبولا بينما ما هو أكبر من 6 يعتبر ضعيفا.


2- *طول وقت الرصد الحقلي للرصد الثابت*

طول خط القاعدة (كم) / عدد الأقمار الصناعية المتوفرة / وقت الرصد للأجهزة أحادية التردد (دقيقة) / وقت الرصد للأجهزة ثنائية التردد (دقيقة)

1 – 10 / أكثر من 6 / 24/ 8​10 – 20 / أكثر من 6/ 30/ 10
20 - 50 / أكثر من 6 / 60/ 20
أكبر من 50 / أكثر من 6/ 90/ 30
1 – 10 / أكثر من 4/ 36/ 12
10 – 20 / أكثر من 4/ 45/ 15
20 - 50 / أكثر من 4/ 75/ 25
أكبر من 50 / أكثر من 4/ 135/ 45


3- في الحسابات:

العنصر الحدود المقبولة

توع الحل:
حل ثابت للتردد الأول L1 : مفضل للخطوط أقل من 10 كم
حل ثابت خالي من الأيونوسفير : للخطوط 10 – 75 كم
حل غير ثابت خالي من الأيونوسفير: مفضل للخطوط أكبر من 75 كم​ 

التباين المرجعي Reference Variance:
القيمة الاسمية من 1 إلي 10
القيمة القصوى لأرصاد L1 : 10 (يرفض إن زاد عن 20)
القيمة القصوى لأرصاد L1, L2 : 5 (يرفض إن زاد عن 10)​ 

الخطأ التربيعي المتوسط RMS:
للخطوط أقل من 5 كم: 10 مللي
للخطوط أقل من 20 كم: 15 مللي
للخطوط 20 - 50 كم: 30 مللي​ 
نسبة التباين Variance Ratio لحل قيمة الغموض الصحيح Integer Solution​ 
أكبر من 1.5 للحل الثابت Fixed
أقل من 1.5 للحل غير الثابت Float
أكبر من 1.5 وأقل من 3.0: تحذير أو مشكوك به.​ 

4- يعد *ضبط الشبكة **Network Adjustment* من أهم خطوات حسابات أرصاد الجي بي أس ، ويتكون من عدة خطوات متتالية ضمانا لاكتشاف أيه أخطاء outliers والتوصل لأدق تقديرات الإحداثيات النهائية للنقاط المرصودة. وتشمل هذه الخطوات:

أ‌- تحليل خطأ القفل في كل حلقة لضمان حدود قيمه طبقا للمواصفات المطلوبة.
ب‌-إجراء عملية ضبط غير مقيد Free Net Adjustment (عن طريق تثبيت إحداثيات نقطة واحدة فقط غالبا تكون اختيارية) لفحص جودة الأرصاد ذاتها.
ت‌-استخدام النتائج الإحصائية للضبط غير المقيد في اكتشاف أية أرصاد غير جيدة Outliers or Blunders وحذفها (عن طريق الاختبارات الإحصائية المعروفة مثل اختبار تاو).
ث‌-إجراء الضبط النهائي للشبكة Final Constrained Adjustment (سواء بتثبيت إحداثيات نقطة واحدة معلومة فقط Minimal-Constrained أو بتثبيت إحداثيات أكثر من نقطة معلومة Over-Constrained).


5- استخدام *المدارات الدقيقة للأقمار الصناعية Precise Orbits* في الحسابات بدلا من المدارات التي تبثها الاقمار الصناعية ذاتها ، فهذا يزيد من دقة النتائج بصفة عامة. يمكنك الرجوع للفصل التاسع من الكتاب لمزيد من التفاصيل العملية.


هذا والله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يناير 2012)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> حضرتك بتقول ان زمن الرصد الثابت بجهاز ثنائى التردد فى عدد اقمار اكبر من 6 ولمسافة اكبر من 75 كم اكبر من 45 دقيقه ، طب فى حالة الخطوط التى تزيد عن 500 كم ما حكم الزمن فى هذة الحالة . كنت عملت مع احد المساحين فى احد المشاريع ووجدة يرصد رصد ثابت لمدة تزديد عن 18 ساعه وقال انة يربط على احد النقاط العالمية وهذا لكى يوفر الوقت والتكلفة وبصراحة لم افهم منة ، ما هى تلك المحطات العالمية وكيف يتم الربط عليها هل هى مثل محطة جدة تعطى ملفات رينكس نستخدمها مكان البيز وهل هى مجانية ام باشتراك وكيف توفر الوقت بالربط عليها


 
السلام عليكم

للخطوط الطويلة جدا يفضل زيادة مدة الرصد (ربما الحد الادني هو 12 ساعة) حتي يمكن زيادة الدقة المتوقعة للارصاد. فنحن في الخطوط القصيرة *نفترض* أن تأثير الغلاف الجوي علي الاشارات الواصلة الي كلا جهازي الجي بي أس *تقريبا متساوي* ، وبالتالي فأن خط القاعدة نفسه لن يكون به تأثير هذا النوع من الخطأ. أما للخطوط الطويلة فأن *هذا الافتراض لن يكون منطقيا* لأن الجهازين بعيدين جدا عن بعضهما وبالتالي فكل جهاز سيتعرض لتأثير *مختلف* من طبقات الغلاف الجوي. وهنا يأتي دور زيادة فترة الرصد حتي يمكن زيادة دقة النتائج.

أما المحطات العالمية المعروفة بأسم IGS فهي شبكة من محطات الجي بي أس (حوالي 300 محطة) علي مستوي العالم تعمل 24 ساعة يوميا وتوضع أرصادها أولا بأول مجانا علي موقع الهيئة العالمية لخدمات الجي بي أس IGS ويمكن لأي مستخدم تحميل أرصاد أي محطة مجانا. أي أن هذه المحطات تساعد في خفض تكلفة الرصد لأنها تعمل - كما تقول في رسالتك - كأنها محطة قاعدة Base بما أنني يمكن تحميل أرصادها - في صيغة RINEX - مجانا وبالتالي أستطيع ادخالها في مشروعي والربط عليها أيضا لأنها محطات معلومة الاحداثيات. 

في الفصل التاسع من كتابي تجد شرح لهذه المحطات بالتفصيل و كيفية التعامل معها والاستفادة منها ، كما أن هذا الشرح موجود في ملف منفصل في عدد من الروابط منهم علي سبيل المثال:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%7C_GPS%7C_Orbits%7C_Ar.pdf​ 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يناير 2012)

خلوف العراقي قال:


> ماهي افضل ماركات اجهزه الجي بي اس حسب وجهه نظرك الشخصية ؟ ولماذا ؟


 
السلام عليكم

ما معني كلمة "أفضل" من وجهة نظرك أنـت؟ هل الارخص سعرا ؟ أم الأكثر تقنية و مميزات؟ أم الأشهر في الاستخدام؟ أم ماذا؟ ... الاجابة ستختلف من شخص الي اخر بالتأكيد !

لكن من جهة الامكانيات الفنية لكل جهاز أو موديل من أجهزة الجي بي أس فأن مجلة GPS World ومجلة POB تجريان مقارنة سنوية بين مواصفات أجهزة الجي بي أس ، والمجلتين مجانيتين ويمكنك البحث في موقعها عن هذه المقارنات لكي تستطيع أن تفاضل بين موديل و اخر أو بين شركة و أخري.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يناير 2012)

snap 10 قال:


> انا شغال فى مطار الغردقه مساح طرق : طبعا النقاط كلها نقاط جى بى اس
> المشكله ان الاحداثيات كالاتى
> e = 181000.000
> n = 787000.000
> الشرقيات اقل من الشماليات مع ان العكس هو المفروض لان الغردقه نسبه لجبل العوينات فى اتجاه الشرقيات اكبر من الشماليات فكان المفروض ان تكون الشرقيات اكبر من الشماليات




السلام عليكم

يجب أولا أن تعرف أن مصر مقسمة الي 3 شرائح (أو أحزمة) في نظام الاسقاط المحلي المتبع في خرائط هيئة المساحة ، وفي كل شريحة فأن قيمة *الصفر المفترض* False Easting and False Northing يختلف من شريحة لأخري. أن أن لكل شريحة *احداثيات مفترضة* تختلف عن الشريحة الثانية *وبالتالي ليست كل الشرائح بها الاحداثي الشرقي أكبر من الاحداثي الشمالي. *

لمزيد من التفاصيل عن نظم الاحداثيات في مصر أرجو الاطلاع علي الموضوع التالي في منتدي الهندسة المساحية (منتدي مجاني):

http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/t56-topic

والله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يناير 2012)

عقيل عبد الحسين قال:


> لدي سؤال لماذااحداثيات س ستة ارقام واحداثيات ص سبعة ارقام في نظام المتري (ماركيتر). وسؤال اخر كيف يمكن انشاء مرجع في العراق
> ولكم الاجر والثواب


 
السلام عليكم

في نظام UTM فأن الاحداثيات الشمالية يبدأ ترقيمها (الصفر) من دائرة خط الاستواء لكل الشرائح وبالتالي فأن هذه الاحداثيات - بالمتر - قد تصل الي 7 أرقام أو خانات. أما الاحداثيات الشرقية في كل شريحة فيبدأ ترقيمها (الصفر) من خط الطول المار بمنتصف الشريحة ذاتها ، وحيث أن عرض الشريحة الواحدة 6 درجات طول أي ما يعادل 650 كيلومتر تقريبا فأن عدد خانات أو أرقام الاحداثيات الشرقية - بالمتر - لن يزيد عن 6 أرقام أو 6 خانات فقط.

أما عن انشاء مرجع لدولة معينة فهذه عملية معقدة وضخمة لكن خطوطها العريضة تتمثل في:

1- انشاء شبكة ثوابت أرضية معلومة الاحداثيات الافقية والرأسية تغطي الدولة كلها
2- انشاء عدد من محطات قياس المد و الجزر (قياس متوسط منسوب سطح البحر) ورصدها لفترة طويلة نسبيا - عدة سنوات - لتحديد المرجع الرأسي الذي سيستخدم في قياس المناسيب أو الارتفاعات.
3- انشاء بعض نقاط الجاذبية الارضية المطلقة Absoulte Gravity في هذه المنطقة.
4- اختيار أفضل نموذج لسطح الارض (المعروف بأسم الاليبسويد) الذي يكون أفضل لتمثيل شكل الارض الحقيقي في هذه المنطقة أو الدولة. 
5- تجميع كل هذه الارصاد في قاعدة بيانات واحدة واستخدام برامج كمبيوتر متخصصة لحساب معاملات وخصائص هذا المرجع الوطني.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 يناير 2012)

محمدسامى حسن قال:


> كيف يتم التوقيع باستخدام gps؟؟


السلام عليكم

قديما كان من المعروف أن دقة الجي بي أس اللحظية ليست عالية ومن هنا فنحن نحتاج لمعالجة الارصاد في المكتب من خلاب برامج متخصصة software. هذه البرامج تعتمد علي وجود أرصاد عند محطة معلومة الاحداثيات (مانسميها محطة القاعدة Base Station) تجعل البرنامج يقارن بين احداثياتها الحقيقية و احداثياتها المحسوبة ثم يحدد البرنامج *قيمة خطأ الرصد - عند كل لحظة - *وبذلك يستطيع تطبيق هذه القيمة لباقي المحطات المرصودة (مانسميها المحطات المتحركة Rover Stations) لتحسين دقة احداثياتها المحسوبة. 

بعد ذلك جاءت فكرة استخدام أجهزة لاسلكي Radio بحيث يمكن لمحطة القاعدة (بعد حساب قيمة خطأ الرصد عندها) أن ترسل هذه التصحيحات corrections في نفس اللحظة الي المحطات المتحركة من خلال اجهزة الراديو هذه. وأصبحت هذه الطريقة تعرف بأسم *الرصد المتحرك اللحظي Real Time Kinematic أو اختصارا RTK* . أي أن كل جهاز جي بي أس يكون معه (مركب عليه) جهاز لاسلكي بحيث يبث اللاسلكي عند المحطة القاعدة قيم التصحيحات وفي نفس اللحظة يستقبلها جهاز اللاسلكي عند باقي المحطات. 

*طريقة RTK هي المستخدمة في التوقيع باستخدام الجي بي أس* ، فمثل التوتال استاشن يتم تخزين احداثيات النقاط المطلوب توقيعها داخل جهاز الجي بي أس (المتحرك rover) ثم يبدأ العمل عند كلا من جهازي القاعدة و المتحرك ، ويستطيع برنامج الحساب الموجود في الجهاز المتحرك أن يعرف احداثيات موقعه اللحظي و يقارنة بالاحداثي المطلوب توقيعه ليظهر علي الشاشة الاتجاه و المسافة المطلوبين حتي الوصول الي موقع النقطة المراد توقيعها بالضبط.

لمزيد من المعلومات يمكنك الرجوع للفصل الخامس: طرق الرصد من كتاب الجي بي أس 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 يناير 2012)

snap 10 قال:


> *هل يوجد خريطه موضح عليها الثلاث نطاقات : الازرق والبنفسجى والاحمر : وموقع نقاط الاصل بها ، **وسؤال اخر :: هذا النظام هو نظام etm ، **ماهو النظام الذى يفترض جبل العوينات هوه مرجع مصر *


 
السلام عليكم

1- لا أعرف خريطة بها النطاقات أو الاحزمة الثلاثة لكن عمل هذه الخريطة سهل جدا اذا عرفت خط الطول الرئيسي لكل نطاق. 
فمثلا: الشريحة الحمراء Red Belt (وادي نهر النيل) خط طولها الرئيس 31 شرقا وحيث أن عرض كل شريحة = 4 درجات فهي ستبدأ من خط طول 29 شرقا و تنتهي عند خط طول 33 شرقا.
وهكذا للشريحة الزرقاء Blue Belt (سيناء) وخط طولها الرئيس 35 شرقا ، والشريحة البنفسجية Purple Belt (الصحراء الغربية) وخط طولها الرئيس 27 شرقا. 

أما موقع نقطة الاصل في كل شريحة فهو تقاطع خط الطول الرئيسي للشريحة ذاتها مع دائرة عرض 30 شمالا. 

2- نعم هذا هو النظام المعروف بأسم *ETM أو Egyptian Transverse Merecator* 

3- بالنظر لقيم الاحداثيات المفترضة False Coordinates للشريحة الحمراء نجدها: False Easting = 615000 m and False Northing = 810000 m فاذا أبتعدنا بهذه القيم عن نقطة الاصل لهذه الشريحة (30 شمالا مع 31 شرقا) فسنصل تقريبا الي جبل العوينات في أقصي جنوب شرق مصر. أذن هذه هي الشريحة التي تسأل عنها ، لكنها ليست مرجع لمصر فكلمة مرجع = اسم الاليبسويد المستخدم + مواصفات نوع الاسقاط Map Projection بمعني أن *المرجع المصري هو الثلاثة شرائح معا وليست هذه الشريحة فقط* ، لكن طبعا الشريحة الحمراء هي التي تغطي كل وادي النيل و الدلتا فهي أهم الشرائح و أكثرها استخداما في مصر.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 يناير 2012)

شريف الصاوي المساح قال:


> ماهو أقل عدد للأقمار التي بموجبها يتحقق نتيجه عمل جيده ؟ وما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها عند وجود هذه الأقمار ؟وكيف يمكن معرفة أن الأقمار الموجوده تعمل بشكل جيد؟




السلام عليكم

أقل عدد من الاقمار للرصد - بصفة عامة في الجي بي أس - هو وجود 4 أقمار ، أما *الحد الادني للوصول لنتائج جيدة فهو وجود 6 أقمار علي الأقل.* والقاعدة العامة أنه كلما زاد عدد الاقمار زادت الدقة المتوقعة للنتائج. وفي الأعمال عالية الدقة يمكن معرفة الوقت الذي ستتوافر به أقمار أكثر من 6 في منطقة العمل ومن ثم تحديد وقت الرصد مقدما وهو ما يسمي *تخطيط الرصد* من خلال معرفة Satellite Availability وهو جزء موجود في أي برنامج كمبيوتر software خاص بالجي بي أس.

الأهم من عدد الاقمار هو طريقة ومواقع توزيعهم في السماء بالنسبة للراصد نفسه ، فمثلا لو هناك 5-6 أقمار لكنهم كلهم موجودين - في هذه اللحظة - فوق محطة الرصد نفسها فسيكون ذلك توزيعا سيئا لن يحقق نتائج طيبة ، بينما لو هم موزعين بشكل أوسع علي كافة أركان الأفق فوق منطقة الرصد فستكون النتائج أحسن. 

كيف نعرف ذلك؟ 

من المعروف أن مدارات الاقمار الصناعية محددة سلفا (بواسطة وزارة الدفاع الامريكية) وبالتالي يمكننا معرفة توزيع الاقمار في أي لحظة في أي منطقة في العالم ، سواء مقدما أو في لحظة الرصد. ومى هنا يمكننا حساب معاملات الدقة - ومن أشهرهم معامل *GDOP* - التي تحدد لنا تقريبا علاقة الدقة المتوقعة من أرصاد الجي بي أس و توزيع الاقمار الصناعية أثناء الرصد. وفي الاعمال الدقيقة يمكننا - من خلال البرامج المتخصصة software - أن نحسب قيم معامل GDOP مقدما وبالتالي نختار أفضل وقت للرصد الحقلي. أو يمكن الرصد في أي وقت وفي أثناء مرحلة الحسابات نجعل البرنامج لا يتعامل مع أية قياسات يكون عندها معامل GDOP أقل من قيمة محددة. *في الأعمال المساحية - بصفة عامة - يفضل ألا تقل قيمة GDOP عن 6 وكلما كانت أقل كلما زادت الدقة المتوقعة للنتائج.*

لمزيد من التفاصيل عن تخطيط العمل الحقلي و مواصفات الرصد بالجي بي أس يمكنك الرجوع للفصل السابع من الكتاب (المشار اليه في بداية هذا الموضوع).

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 يناير 2012)

حسان العلي قال:


> تم عمل بارمتر لمدينة للتحويل الى النظام المحلي بواسطة اجهزة gps 1200 بالوقوف على نقاط مساحية معينة على اطراف المدينة الا انبرنامج leica geo office combind يحول دون اظهار البارمترات السبع و السؤال كيف يمكننا ايجاد هذه البارمترات لاستخدامها في برامج الgis


 
السلام عليكم

عامة: لكي نحسب قيم عناصر التحويل Transformation Parameters بين أي مرجعين جيوديسيين Geodetic Datums يجب معرفة احداثيات مشتركة في كلا النظامين لعدد *3 نقاط مشتركة علي الأقل* (لكن كلما زاد عدد النقاط المشتركة زادت دقة عناصر التحويل المحسوبة). 

للتحويل بين المرجع العالمي للجي بي أس وهو WGS 1984 وأي مرجع محلي لمدينة أو منطقة معينة يلزمنا: (1) معرفة الاحداثيات المحلية لعدد 3 نقاط علي الأقل ، (2) رصد هذه النقاط بالجي بي أس وحساب احداثياتها علي WGS 1984 ، (3) استخدام أي برنامج حسابات متخصص لحساب قيم عناصر التحويل.

*في برنامج Lieca Geo Office* توجد هذه الخاصية تحت أسم *Datums and Maps* وهي موجودة في *Tools* في القائمة الرئيسية للبرنامج:

في النافذة الجديدة سنجدها مقسمة الي جزأين: في الجزء الاول نفتح المشروع الأول الموجود بداخله النقاط المشتركة ويكون نظام احداثياته هو النظام العالمي WGS 1984 وفي الجزء الثاني نفتح المشروع الثاني الموجود بداخله النقاط المشتركة ويكون نظام احداثياته هو النظام المحلي. ثم من أسفل نختار Match لنحدد النقاط المشتركة بين كلا المشروعين ، ثم نصغط Report لنجد التقرير الموجود به قيم عناصر التحويل التي تم حسابها.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 يناير 2012)

laramooo قال:


> هل يوجد جهاز g p s هاند يستطيع ان تصل الدقة بة الى اقل من واحد متر ، واكرر لg ps الهاند وليس الثابت


 
السلام عليكم

*نعم يوجد !!* لكنه لا نستطيع أن نقول أنه جهاز هاند ولا نستطيع أن نقول أنه جهاز ثابت !! فهذه نوعية جديدة من أجهزة الجي بي أس تحاول أن تخلق نوعا ثالثا من الاجهزة ، واليك بعض التفاصيل:

الاجهزة الهاند تعمل بطريقة الشفرة code وهي طريقة لا تحتاج مواصفات تقنية عالية للجهاز مما يجعل سعر هذه الاجهزة رخيص لكن دقتها بسيطة (عدة أمتار) ، بينما الاجهزة الهندسية أو الثابتة تعمل بطريقة الموجة الحاملة carrier phase وهي تحتاج مواصفات تقنية عالية و تعطي دقة جيدة (عدة سنتيمترات) لكنها غالية السعر.

منذ سنوات قليلة بدأت تظهر أجهزة جي بي أس جديدة تحاول أن تكون وسطا بين هاتين المجموعتين ، *أي دقة متوسطة (واحد متر أو أقل) مع سعر متوسط أيضا ، ومعظم هذه الاجهزة خاصة بتطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS التي لا تحتاج دقة سنتيمترات لكنها أيضا تريد دقة أقل من عدة أمتار.* 

هذه الاجهزة - المجموعة الثالثة - تعتمد علي وجود جهازين أحدهما ثابت base والاخر متحرك rover (مثل تقنية العمل بالاجهزة الهندسية) بحيث يتم تجميع الارصاد ثم العمل ببرنامج حسابات متخصص software يستطيع معرفة خطأ الاقمار الصناعية عند المحطة الثابتة ومعالجة أرصاد المحطة الاخري المتحركة ليمكن الوصول الي دقة 1 متر فقط لكافة القياسات ، *وكلا الجهازين يكونان حجم صغير (أكبر قليلا من الجهاز الهاند المعروف) وسعر أي جهاز منهما متوسط لا هو رخيص مثل الهاند ولا هو غالي مثل الجهاز الثابت الهندسي. *

وهناك شركات مساحية كثيرة أصبحت تنتج هذه النوعية الجديدة من الاجهزة *مثل شركة ترمبل الامريكية و شركة ليكا السويسرية* ، لكني لا أعتقد أن شركات الاجهزة الهاند المعروفة (مثل الجارمن) لديها مثل هذه النوعية الجديدة.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (6 يناير 2012)

السندباد المساحي قال:


> *هل يمكن باجهزة gps والتى تعمل بتقنية rtk بشكل دقيق وتثبيت نقاط بدقه عاليه فى تقاطعات الطرق مع المسار *


السلام عليكم

*نعم يمكن ذلك* ، فأهم تطبيق لأسلوب الرصد المتحرك اللحظي RTK امكانية توقيع نقاط في الطبيعة بدقة جيدة (سنتيمترات) دون الحاجة للعمل الحسابي المكتبي. لكن يجب أن تعرف أن دقة RTK تعتمد علي مجموعة عوامل منها *دقة احداثيات النقطة المحتلة أو المحطة القاعدة Base* فبناءا علي هذه الاحداثيات يتم حساب قيم تصحيحات اشارات الاقمار الصناعية التي سيتم ارسالها - بجهاز اللاسلكي - الي الجهاز المتحرك Rover ، بالاضافة طبعا الي دقة الاشارات ذاتها (قيمة معامل GDOP أثناء الرصد) وعدد الاقمار الصناعية المرصودة ... الخ.

لكن في السؤال المطروح *يبدو أن العمل لا يحتاج أسلوب RTK* ! فالسائل يريد تثبيت نقاط في تقاطعات محددة في الطبيعة ، اذن يمكنه تثبيت النقاط أولا ثم رصدها بالاسلوب الثابت العادي static حتي لو لفترات رصد بسيطة عند كل نقطة (5-10 دقائق مثلا) فبذلك يمكنه حساب احداثيات هذه النقاط أو التقاطعات بدقة ربما ستكون أفضل من دقة RTK . 

*يجب أن نعرف أن أهم تطبيق لأسلوب RTK هو الحصول علي الاحداثيات لحظيا في الموقع (التوقيع)* ، وأري البعض يحاول أن يعمل كل شئ RTK _للسهولة فقط وحتي لا يحتاج لحسابات في المكتب لاحقا_ !! وينسوا أن الحسابات data processing في حالة الرصد الثابت static لها مميزات كثيرة أهمها امكانية تدقيق الارصاد وحذف الارصاد غير الدقيقة و امكانية تنفيذ ضبط adjustment وبالتالي ستزيد دقة الاحداثيات المحسوبة بصفة عامة. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 يناير 2012)

ايمن اللهيبي قال:


> ممكن اعرف كيف استخدم جهاز gps في عمليات المسح الكمي لموقع ، يعني انه لدي موقع واريد ان احسب كميات الدفن والقلع عن طريق المناسيب في جهاز gps


 
السلام عليكم

هناك عدة خطوات لانجاز هذا المشروع:

1- أن يكون لديك نموذج جيويد geoid model لمنطقة العمل *حتي يمكن تحويل الارتفاعات التي يقيسها الجي بي أس* (وهي من نوع الارتفاعات عن سطح الاليبسويد Ellipsoidal heights) *الي مناسيب* (الارتفاع عن متوسط منسوب سطح البحر). 

ويمكنك: الاستعانه بأجد نماذج الجيويد العالمية المجانية - مثل نموذج EGM2008 من هيئة المساحة الامريكية - مع العلم بأن دقته في حدود 20 سنتيمتر ، أو علي الأقل استخدام الجي بي أس لرصد 3 نقاط معلومة المنسوب في منطقة العمل ومن ثم عمل نموذج جيويد محلي لهذه المنطقة فقط. 

2- في الرصد الحقلي يمكنك العمل بطريقتين:
أ0 الرصد المتحرك kinematic GPS 
ب- الرصد اللحظي RTK ان كان لديك أجهزة لاسلكي مثبتة علي الجي بي أس

وفي أيا من الطريقتين ستقوم بتجميع أرصاد X,Y,Z لكل نقطة بعد أن تقوم بتحديد المسافة المطلوبة للرصد ، بمعني أني أضبط جهاز الجي بي أس المتحرك Rover بحيث يرصد و يسجل نقطة كل 10 متر مثلا ، ثم أبدأ في التجول في المنطقة والجهاز يقوم بالعمل اليا (نفس فكرة الميزانية الشبكية في المساحة الارضية).

3- من خلال أي برنامج مساحة (مثلا Surfer أو Liscad) يمكن - من البيانات الحقلية هذه - عمل خريطة كنتورية ، ثم حساب كميات الحفر و الردم المطلوبة للمشروع.

قمت - منذ سنوات - بعمل بحثيين عن هذا الموضوع بعد أن أشتركت في مشروعين عمليين مثل هذه الفكرة - خاصة في مشروع توشكي بمصر في عام 1999- والبحثين منشورين علي صفحتي في موقع أكاديميا في الروابط التالية (باللغة الانجليزية):

http://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod/Papers/843849/EFFECIENCY_OF_GPS_TECHNIQUES_IN_NATIONAL_APPLICATIONS_IN_EGYPT

http://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod/Papers/822957/PRODUCTIVE_GPS_TOPOGRAPHIC_MAPPING_FOR_NATIONAL_DEVELOPMENT_PROJECTS_IN_EGYPT

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 يناير 2012)

wael7sport قال:


> انا عندي وحدتين topcon gr3 مع controller FC250 اريد ان اعمل مسح باستخدام طريقة PP static اذا امكن الطريقة العمل باستخدام وحدتين GR3
> علما يوجد طريقة في الجهاز تعرف بالـ PP DGPS او post processing Differential GPS
> والتي لا اعلم شي عنها هل هي اصلح من ناحية الدقة


 
السلام عليكم

أولا أنا لا أستطيع الرد علي أسئلة خاصة بأجهزة أو موديلات معينة ! فبالطبع أنا لم أعمل بكل أنواع الاجهزة ! 

- ثانيا: كلمة DGPS بصفة عامة *تثير قلقي !* فهذا الاسلوب يعتمد علي تصحيح اشارات الشفرة code عند الجهاز الثابت وارسال هذه التصحيحات للجهاز المتحرك ، *لكن أرصاد الشفرة code أساسا أرصاد غير عالية الدقة (في حدود 4-8 متر) اذن حتي لو حاولت تصحيحها باستخدام احداثيات النقطة الثابتة فلن تصل دقة أرصاد الشفرة - بعد التصحيح - الي سنتمترات ! بل ربما كانت في حدود الديسيمترات !!* 

هذا الاسلوب (معروف منذ سنوات وليس حديثا) كان في الاصل يستخدم في تطبيقات الجي بي أس التي لا تتطلب دقة عالية ، والسبب أنه لا يحتاج مواصفات تقنية عالية في الاجهزة سواء أجهزة الجي بي أس أو حتي أجهزة اللاسلكي المستخدمة ولذلك كانت أسعار هذه الاجهزة - قديما - أرخص من أسعار الاجهزة التي تستخدم أسلوب RTK. *فعلي سبيل المثال فأن DGPS مستخدم في محطات ارشاد السفن التي تشرف عليها هيئة المواني في مصر ، فكل محطة ترسل تصحيحات DGPS في بث لاسلكي لمسافة 200-250 كيلومتر لتستطيع أي سفينة استقبال هذه التصحيحات والابحار بدقة متر أو أقل.* 

أما أسلوب RTK فيعتمد علي تصحيح اشارات الموجة الحاملة carrier phase وهي الاشارات التي تصل دقتها في الأصل الي عدة سنتمترات ، وبالتالي فأن RTK أدق كثيرا من DGPS 

لكن حتي أكون واضحا فيجب عليك أن تبحث في مانوال جهازك عن تعريف الطريقة التي يسميها PP DGPS وهل هي DGPS بصفة عامة أم للشركة تعريف اخر لها ، فان كانت تعتمد علي أرصاد code فلا تثق بهذه الطريقة في التطبيقات المساحية (يمكن فقط العمل بها في الاستكشاف).

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 يناير 2012)

الحرش قال:


> السلام عليكم والرحمة اللة وبركاتة
> أنا مستخدم لgps 1230 lieca
> 1-لكن لم أستطع فهم برنامج goide وما علاقة الجاذبية الأرضية بة
> 2 - هل من الممكن أدخال الجويد فقط في برنامج لايكا دون أدخالة أوالعمل بة داخل الجهاز
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

1- كلمة *geoid* تعني الشكل الحقيقي للارض ، وهو شكل متعرج غير منتظم لا يمكن وصفه بمعادلات رياضية وبالتالي لا يمكن استخدامه في حسابات المساحة والخرائط والاحداثيات. لذلك نحن نستعيض عنه بشكل الالبسويد Ellipsoid الذي له معادلات رياضية وهو قريب جدا من شكل الجيويد. لكن اذا أردنا دقة أحسن فيجب أن نعرف الفرق بين الاليسويد و الجيويد وهذا الفرق هو ما يسمي نموذج الجيويد *Geoid Model* وهو ما نحتاجه في قياسات و حسابات الجي بي أس. وتوجد عدة طرق لعمل نموذج جيويد منهم طريقة قياسات الجاذبية الارضية لكنها ليست الطريقة الوحيدة (لذلك نقول أن نموذج الجيويد يعتمد علي الجاذبية الارضية وربما يكون ذلك ماسبب لك مشكلة في الربط بين الجاذبية الارضية والجي بي أس). *الأهم أننا في قساسات الجي بي أس نحتاج نموذج جيويد لكي نحول الارتفاعات التي يقيسها الجي بي أس ونسميها الارتفاعات الجيوديسية (وهي ارتفاع النقطة المرصودة عن سطح الاليبسويد) الي مناسيب (وهي ارتفاع النقطة المرصودة عن متوسط سطح البحر) وهذه هي الاجابة عن سؤالك لماذا نحتاج الجيويد في الجي بي أس.*

2- اذا كنا سنجري الحسابات *في المكتب* - وليس في الطبيعة - فنحن نختاج وجود نموذج الجيويد في *برنامج الحساب* software لكي يستطيع تجويل الارتفاعات المقاسة بالجي بي أس الي مناسيب ، أي عندما نسنخدم الجي بي أس في الرصد الثابت static أو الرصد المتحرك Kinematic في أعمال الرفع المساحي. 
أما الحالة الثانية فهي عندما نستخدم الجي بي أس في عمليات التوقيع في الطبيعة وهنا سنعمل بأسلوب الرصد المتحرك اللحظي RTK أي أن الحسابات ستتم *في الموقع* (داخل أجهزة الجي بي أس ذاتها) ولن تكون هناك أعمال مكتبية حيث أننا سنحصل علي الاحداثيات في الموقع لحظيا. في هذه الحالة يجب وجود نموذج الجيويد مخذن *في الاجهزة نفسها*.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 يناير 2012)

al3rrrab قال:


> بعد أستخدام الجي بي أس لرصد نقطتين بمعلوميّة نقطة مرجعية , وبطريقتي الأستاتيك والريال تايم ,قمت بالعمل علي جهاز المحطه الشامله لرصد نقطة أخري بمعلوميّة هاتين النقطتين , فكان الفرق في قراءة التوتل ستيشن والجي بي أس لشرقيات وشماليات النقطتين كبيرا . السؤال .. ما أذا كان الفرق منطقيا , خصوصا وأن قراءة النقطتين بالجي بي أس قد تمت بطريقتين وكانت النتائج متطابقه مما يستبعد أحتمال وجود خطأ . وأن كان كذالك , فهل توجد تصحيحات يمكن العمل بها لضمان الحصول علي نقاط جديده صحيحه ودقيقه أنطلاقا من هاتين النقطتين . للعلم .. المسافة بين النقطتين كانت 735 متر تقريبا .. وكان فرق الشرقيات بينهما 3.7 سم , وفرق الشماليات 0.1 سم .


 
السلام عليكم 

نعم الفرق منطقيا بعض الشئ (في وجوده وليس في القيم التي ذكرتها) أي أن وجود فروق احداثيات بين الجي بي أس والتوتال استاشن متوقعا. 

وأسباب ذلك: 

1- أن نظرية عمل الجي بي أس - كنظام ملاحي للعالم كله - تعتمد علي كروية سطح الارض أي أننا نعمل في *اطار ثلاثي الأبعاد 3D وليس مستوي* ، بينما التوتال استاشن تعتمد علي فكرة القياس في مستوي وليس سطح ثلاثي الأبعاد 2D . 

كيف يؤثر هذا الاختلاف في النظرية علي النتائج؟ مثال بسيط: لنأخذ حالة رصد مثلث: في السطح المستوي (أي التوتال استاشن) فأن مجموع زوايا المثلث المرصود يجب أن تساوي 180 درجة تماما. لكن في السطح ثلاثي الأبعاد (الجي بي أس) فأن مجموع الزوايا = 180 + e حيث e قيمة معينة تسمي الزيادة الكرية spherical eccess ، وبما أن احداثيات نقاط أو رؤؤس هذا المثلث ستعتمد علي قيم زوايا المثلث فلن تكون هذه الاحداثيات متطايقة أو متساوية بنسبة 100%. 

2- الجي بي أس بعد أن يقوم بالرصد و حساب الاحداثيات علي سطح الارض الكروي (ثلاثي الابعاد) يقوم *باسقاط* هذه الاحداثيات الي سطح مستوي ثنائي الابعاد لكي يتم رسم الخريطة. لكن هذا الاسقاط سيكون سببا في *تشوه* الارصاد قليلا لأن أي عملية اسقاط خرائط map prohection لا تحافظ علي الارصاد الاصلية بنسبة 100% ولابد من وجود تشوه (اما في الزوايا أو المساحات أو الاتجاهات) من الناحية النظرية لحسابات السقاط. بينما - في الجانب الاخر - فأن التوتال استاشن *لا تقوم بعملية اسقاط الخرائط* لأنها من الاساس تعتمد علي نظرية الغمل في سطح مستوي. ولذلك تأتي فروقات بين احداثيات كلا النظامين. 

*الخلاصة:* أن وجود فروقات بين احداثيات الجي بي أس والتوتال استاشن *منطقيا وليس خطأ*. *لكن* قيمة هذه الفروقات تكون بسيطة جدا خاصة في مساحات أو مسافات قصيرة ، فمثلا وجود فروق تبلغ 3.5 سم في مسافة أقل من 1 كم -كما في سؤالك - ربما يكون غير منطقيا !! فقد قرأت مناقشات كثيرة عن هذا الموضوع في عدد من المنتديات وكانوا يقولون أن الفروقات تقريبا 1 سم في 1 كم وليس 3.5 سم !! اذن ربما يكون هناك مصدر اخر لجزء من هذه الفروقات مثل ضبط *معامل القياس scale factor* في التوتال استاشن ، وهذا المعامل يعتمد في حسابه علي الظروف المناخية في منطقة العمل (درجة الحرارة والضغط الجوي والرطوبة) لكي تتم معايرة جهاز الموجات اللاسلكية الذي يقوم بحساب المسافة المقاسة ، وهذا المعامل يهمله الكثيرون *للأسف* وربما يدخلون قيمة خطأ لجهاز التوتال استاشن مما يجعل المسافات المقاسة (ومن ثم الاحداثيات) ليست دقيقة تماما! 

*الحل:* كيف نحل هذه المشكلة اذا كان العمل يتطلب كلا النظامين الجي بي أس والتوتال استاشن في نفس المشروع؟ 

الحل البسيط و*العملي* (لكنه *ليس علمي* تماما ! أي لا يعتمد علي نظرية علمية) هو تغيير معامل القياس scale factor الموجود في عناصر ضبط configurations التوتال استاشن حتي تكون المسافة المقاسة بين نتقطتين التحكم control points تساوي تماما المسافة التي أعطاها الجي بي أس. أي أننا سنعتمد احداثيات نتقطتين الثوابت في المشروع كما حسبهم الجي بي أس ونحسب المسافة بينهما ، ثم نستخدم التوتال استاشن لقياس هذه المسافة *ونبدأ في تغيير قيمة معامل القياس داخل التوتال عدة مرات* حتي نحدد قيمة المعامل التي تعطي المسافة = مسافة الجي بي أس بالضبط. ثم نبدأ في الرصد بالتوتال استاشن لباقي أجزاء المشروع (دون أن نغير فيمة معامل القياس هذه) وبذلك تكون كل أرصاد التوتال مطابقة لنتائج الجي بي أس بنسبة كبيرة جدا (لو ستوجد فروق فلن تكون الا بسيطة جدا). 


هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 يناير 2012)

الحرش قال:


> السلام عليكم والرحمة اللة والبركاتة
> داخل جهاز لايكا GPS 1200 في الأعدادت مالمقصود بي logging raw obs
> ,وهل في حالة refernce نختار static only or never
> في حالة rover نختار if radiow down or never


 
نقلا عن منتدي الهندسة المساحية في الرابط:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/t1077-topic

بصفة عامة كلمة log raw data في مصطلحات أجهزة الجي بي أس تعني تخزين الأرصاد الخام (إشارات الأقمار الصناعية) وذلك بهدف استخدامها لاحقا في الحسابات المكتبية. عندما نرصد باستخدام الوضع الثابت static فلابد من تخزين هذه الأرصاد الخام حتى نتمكن من إجراء الحسابات والضبط لاحقا باستخدام البرنامج software الخاص بذلك. أما في حالة الرصد اللحظي المتحرك RTK فأن الحسابات تتم لحظيا حتى يمكن للجهاز الثابت base تحديد قيم أخطاء الإشارات ويقوم بإرسالها لاسلكيا إلي الجهاز المتحرك rover حتى يمكنه حساب قيم دقيقة لإحداثيات النقاط المرصودة. هنا يسأل الجهاز إن كنت أريد تخزين الأرصاد الخام أم لا؟ البعض لا يخزن هذه الأرصاد اعتمادا علي أن كل الحسابات تمت فعلا وأمكننا حساب إحداثيات النقاط المجهولة التي تم رصدها فعلا بالجهاز المتحرك ، بينما يري البعض أن تخزين هذه الأرصاد الخام مهم حتى يمكن التأكد – باستخدام software في المكتب لاحقا – من أن الحسابات التي تمت بالموقع كانت فعلا دقيقة وان لم تكن كذلك يمكن إعادتها وتصحيح النتائج النهائية. لكن مرة أخري هذه هي الحالة العامة ويجب عليك مراجعة كتالوج manual الجهاز للتأكد من معني log raw data لهذا الجهاز المحدد. 

 هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 يناير 2012)

الحرش قال:


> السلام عليكم والرحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الرفع المساحي (الميزانية الشبكية) في حالة rtk فأن جهاز rover يرصد كل 5 ثواني وهذ هو default الجهاز فهل هذة المدة كافية في رصد ميزانية شبكية
> مع العلم اني أخذت تجربة للنقطة ما مرة 5 ثواني ونفس النقطة مرة أخرة بمدة دقيقة
> النتيجة كانت نفس الأحداثيات ولكن تغير المنسوب بمقدار 0.5 سم
> وشكر ا


 
السلام عليكم

يعتمد هذا علي سرعة تحرك الجهاز ، فمثلا لو الجهاز يحمله الراصد بنفسه فأنه لن يتحرك مسافة كبيرة خلال 5 ثواني بينما لو الجهاز مثبت علي سيارة تسير بسرعة كبيرة فأن السيارة ستتحرك مسافة كبيرة في خلال 5 ثواني. 

اذن: طبيعة الموقع و طبيعة حركة جهاز rover وطبيعة أو مواصفات المشروع نفسه هي التي تحدد لنا أنسب فترة زمنية لتجميع الأرصاد.

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 يناير 2012)

مالك هاني قال:


> عرفت ان الاشاره تنقطع بين pase & rover اسفل خطوط الضغط العالى فهل هذه المعلومه صحيحه وان كانت كذلك فما العمل اذا عندما يطلب منى عمل رفع مساحى لخط كهربى او محطه كهرباء كبيره يوجد بها خطوط هوائيه كثيره
> ثانيا هل يمكن ايجاد ارتفاع الخطوط ام اننى احتاج الى جهاز اخر لعمل ذلك​


​ 
السلام عليكم

1- لم أعمل بنفسي في مناطق كهذه ، وان كان بعض الزملاء قالوا أنهم لم يواجهوا أية مشاكل عند العمل في أسوان تحت خطوط الضغط العالي !

2- لم أفهم سؤالك جيدا ! فالجي بي أس - عامة - يعطي الأبعاد الثلاثة للنقاط أو الخطوط المرصودة x,y,z فماذا تقصد بالضبط؟


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 يناير 2012)

عماد بن سعدي قال:


> ارجو أن تشرح لنا كذلك sig
> وهو اختصار لي system informatique giografiaque


 
السلام عليكم

1- هذا الموضوع خاص باستفسارات الجي بي أس فقط

2- هناك قسم خاص بملتقي المهندسين عن GIS في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=127

وستجد به شروحات كثيرة جدا


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يناير 2012)

alrawy50 قال:


> لو سمحت يا دكتور لو انا رفعت منطقة بالتوتل باحدثيات افترضية ينفع احول الاحدثيات دي بعد كده الي مرجع محلي زي المرجع المصري ولو ينفع ياريت حضرتك تشرح لنا ازاي كل الشكر ليك يا دكتور


 
السلام عليكم

يمكن هذا *بشرط أن تربط احداثياتك الافتراضية علي الشبكة الوطنية* ، بمعني أن تربط نقطة من نقاط مشروعك علي نقطة ثوابت معلومة الاحداثيات وبذلك يمكنك حساب احداثيات هذه النقطة علي المرجع المطلوب ، فان وجدت نقطة ثوابت معلومة قريبة من مكان مشروعك يمكنك الربط بالتوتال استاشن ، أو يمكنك استخدام الجي بي أس للربط ان كانت نقاط الثوابت بعيدة عن منطقة عملك. 

*وبعد ذلك* يمكنك تحويل كل نقاط مشروعك الي هذا المرجع. يمكنك عمل ذلك (بعد عملية الربط) بعدة طرق:

مثلا باستخدام الاكسل: يمكنك معرفة فرق الاحداثيات عند نقطة الربط (الفرق بين احداثياتك المفترضة و الاحداثيات الحقيقية لهذه النقطة) ومن ثم اضافة هذه الفروق dx, dy الي احداثيات باقي النقاط x,y الافتراضية لتحصل علي الاحداثيات x,y الحقيقية.

مثلا باستخدام الاوتوكاد: بأن تسحب جميع نقاطك الافتراضية حتي تقع نقطة الربط في مكان احداثياتها الحقيقية

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 يناير 2012)

ناشيرين قال:


> انوي شراء جهاز ليكا 1230 فيفا لاجل الاعمال مسح ... بماذا تنصحني انت بصراحة لم اعمل على جي بي اس من قبل , فقط كنت ولاولت استعمل جهاز توتل ليكا في اعمال للمسح


 
السلام عليكم

1- الملف المرفق من مجلة GPS World وبه مقارنة فنية بين مواصفات كل موديلات الجي بي أس من جميع الشركات العالمية ، وهذه المقارنات تجريها هذه المجلة سنويا (الملف المرفق عن عام 2010م). بهذا يمكنك عمل مقارنة بين هذا الموديل - الذي تسأل عنه - وباقي أنواع الجي بي أس من ناحية المواصفات الفنية. 

2- من النقاط المهمة في اختيار أي جهاز - قبل شراؤه - وبغض النظر عن سعره هو الدعم الفني الذي سيقدمه الوكيل لي ! فربما يكون هناك جهاز ممتاز و سمعته العالمية قوية جدا لكني لا أجد الدعم الفني من وكيل الشركة في بلدي عندما أواجهه أي مشكلة في التعامل مع الجهاز ! هذا رايي الدائم لأهميته.

3- طالما أنك ستبدأ في الانتقال من أجهزة التوتال استاشن الي أجهزة الجي بي أس فأنصحك أولا بالقراءة المتعمقة عن تقنية الجي بي أس لأنها تختلف في أساليبها و حساباتها عن المساحة الارضية بصفة عامة ، والمكتبة الرقمية المساحية (المثبتة في ملتقي المهندسين العرب) تحتوي العديد من الملفات التعليمية و الكتب العربية والانجليزية عن الجي بي أس.

مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## د جمعة داود (30 يناير 2012)

عادل مصطفى مصطفى قال:


> اجهزة gpsالمحمولة هل هى بدقة كافية للاستخدام او ان هنا اجهزة gpsمحمولة من ماركات اخرى اعلى دقة وهل يمكن تصحيح هذة النقاط لتصبح عالية الدقة وعلم نقاط كنترول بواستطها. ارجو الافادة وايضا اسماء الماركات الاخرى من اجهزة الgpsالاخرى حتى استطيع ان اقارن فى حالة الشراء.


 
السلام عليكم

أجهزة الجي بي أس الملاحية Navigation أو المسماه أيضا بالاجهزة المحمولة يدويا Hand-Held *كلها وبدون استثناء تعطي دقة تتراوح في المتوسط من 3-8 متر* ، وبالتالي فهي أجهزة مخصصة للملاحة و الاستكشاف بصفة عامة *ولا تصلح* لأية أعمال مساحية دقيقة. أما الاختلافات بين أنواع و موديلات هذه الاجهزة الملاحية فهي اختلافات في مواصفات الجهاز (نوع الشاشة و نوع البطارية و حجم الذاكرة .... الخ) *لكن الدقة واحدة للجميع*. 

*ل*ا يمكن تصحيح الاحداثيات المستنتجة من الاجهزة الملاحية لأن هذه الاجهزة تعتمد في الاساس علي طريقة الشفرة code وهي طريقة غير دقيقة في الأصل. أما اذا أردت دقة عالية للأعمال المساحية فيجب استخدام أجهزة الجي بي أس *الجيوديسية أو المسماه بالاجهزة الهندسية* لأنها تعتمد علي طريقة الموجة الحاملة Carrier Phase والتي يمكن أن تصل دقتها الي سنتيمترات بل و ملليمترات أيضا ، لكن بالطبع سعر هذه الاجهزة مرتفع جدا عندما نقارنه يسعر الاجهزة الملاحية. 

وكما سبق الاشارة - في رد سابق بهذا الموضوع - فيوجد *نوع ثالث* من أجهزة الجي بي أس تعطي دقة في حدود متر واحد فقط ، وهي الاجهزة المسماه بأجهزة تطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية. 

لمزيد من التفاصيل عن تقنية الجي بي أس يمكنك تحميل كتابي - باللغة العربية - عنها من الرابط:

http://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod/Books/819875/An_Introduction_to_GPS_in_ARABIC_

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 فبراير 2012)

حسام عبد الله قال:


> هل من الممكن رفعة على رابط اخر حيث انني اعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية وفي بعض الاحيان هناك روابط يتم ايقاف عملها


 
 السلام عليكم

هذا رابط الكتاب من صفحتي في موقع جامعة ام القري:
http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_GPS_Ar_2010.pdf

وفي هذه الصفحة يوجد كتب اخري لي يمكن تحميلها:
http://uqu.edu.sa/page/ar/68386

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله تعالي


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 فبراير 2012)

iraqi5ana قال:


> هل من الممكن ان تشرح لنا كيفية عمل جهاز لايكا فيفا في الرصد من الاقمار مباشرة ، واعني بها طريقة البوست بروسس وكيفية استخدام البرنامج الخاص به


 
السلام عليكم

لم أعمل بنفسي علي هذا الموديل ! ومن قال لا أعلم فقد أفتي

لكن يوجد بعض المواد المفيدة في المكتبة الرقمية المساحية (الموضوع المثبت في هذا الملتفي) يمكنك الاستفادة منها مثل:

1- كتيب باللغة العربية (3 ميجا و 30 صفحة) للمهندس / عمرو عبد الله يشرح بالصور خطوات استخدام جهاز الجي بي أس موديل Viva من شركة ليكا السويسرية:

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0259cb4f889eaeb3#cid=0259CB4F889EAEB3&id=259CB4F889EAEB3%212488



2- ملف – بالعربية – يشرح الخطوات الأولية (فتح مشروع جديد و استيراد البيانات من الأجهزة وتصديرها في صيغة نصية) لبرنامج الحسابات المساحية الخاص بشركة ليكا السويسرية المعروف باسم Lieca Geo-Office. الملف مكون من 12 صفحة (للأسف مجهول المصدر) وحجمه 1.1 ميجا.

الرابط:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Leica%20Geo%7C_Office.pdf

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 فبراير 2012)

redaali2011 قال:


> *السلام عليكم دكتور جمعه داود دلوقتى فيه ناس كتير فاهمه كلام حضرتك وخبرتك الواسعه فى هذا الكلام فى مجال الجى بى اس *


​*وعليكم السلام*
*ياريت اللي مش فاهم حاجة يسأل عنها وأنا مستعد للشرح بقدر الامكان فهذا هو الهدف من هذا الموضوع في الملتقي ، أنتم تبحثون عن زيادة الخبرة وأنا أبحث عن زيادة الثواب من المولي عز و جل ، فلا داعي للخجل.*



redaali2011 قال:


> *كنت عايز من حضرتك طلب بسيط جدا عايز اغير الاحداثيات اللى برصده عن طريق الاله الحاسبه كيف وازى احوله وياريت تدى مثال وتشرحه مثلا لو عندى 3021.727دى الشرق 30 22.671ودى الشمال كمثال ممكن تحوله ازاى عن طريق الا له الحاسبه *


 
*أعتقد أنك تسأل عن تحويل هذه الاحداثيات الجغرافية (خط الطول و دائرة العرض وهي بالدرجات) الي احداثيات مترية مثل احداثيات نظام UTM العالمي أو احداثيات نظام ETM المصري. أليس كذلك؟ *

*لكنك تسأل عن التحويل باستخدام الالة الحاسبة ! ولا أعرف لماذا؟ لكني أقول لك أن عملية التحويل من الاحداثيات الجغرافية الي الاحداثيات المترية ليست عملية بسيطة وليست بمعادلة واحدة يمكن عملها بسرعة ! انها مجموعة من المعادلات ، لكن ان كنت فعلا تريدها فهي موجودة في مراجع كثيرة جدا منهم الرابط التالي (من الصعب كتابة المعادلات هنا لأنها تحتوي علي أس ولا أعرف كيف أكتبه في المنتدي):*
*http://www.uwgb.edu/dutchs/usefuldata/utmformulas.htm*
*وأيضا الرابط: *
*http://gisiana.info/gis-tutorials/free-gis-tutorial/formulas-for-converting-latitude-and-longitude-to-utm/*

*أما ان لم تكن الالة الحاسبة أساسية في سؤالك فهناك بعض المواقع علي الانترنت تسمح بهذه التحويلات لحظيا on-line مثل الموقع التالي:*
* http://www.rcn.montana.edu/resources/tools/coordinates.aspx*
*أو الموقع:*
*http://home.hiwaay.net/~taylorc/toolbox/geography/geoutm.html*


*أيضا هناك برامج مساحية - مجانية - يمكنك الحصول عليها واستخدامها في تحويل الاحداثيات ، وأهم هذه البرامج برنامج GeoTrans وهو من تطوير هيئة المساحة الامريكية وسبق لي أن شرحت كيفية الحصول عليه و تنصيبه و استخدامه في عدد من المنتديات مثل الرابط:*
*http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1342*
*والرابط:*
*http://www.arabgeographers.net/vb/showthread.php?t=2571*


*مع أطيب تمنياتي لك وللجميع بالتوفيق.*

*والله أعلي و أعلم.*​
​​


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 فبراير 2012)

مصدر طاقة قال:


> ماهي خطوات اختيار موقع نقاط الثوابة الارضية.




السلام عليكم

يمكنك الرجوع للنقطة 7-2-6 من الكتاب المشار اليه في أول هذا الموضوع لمعرفة بعض الشروط العامة لاختيار مواقع الثوابت الارضية:
- سهولة الوصول لموقع النقطة.
- ضمان تواجد النقطة في هذا الموقع لفترة طويلة.
- أن يكون الموقع مناسبا للاستخدام المساحي.
- أن يكون البناء علي أرض صخرية صلبة و ثابتة.
- ألا توجد عوائق حول موقع النقطة في حدود 15 درجة من مستوي الأفق.​​



مصدر طاقة قال:


> عند البدء في عملية الرصد بطريقة static باستخدام جهاز trimble 5800 وعندما اريد ان ادخل احداثيات النقاط المرجعية تظهر هذه الرسالة وماالمقصود بها





مصدر طاقة قال:


> coordinats of point not within autonomous position tolerance




أعنقد - من كلمات هذا الخطأ - أنه يدل علي أن الاحداثيات التي تحاول ادخالها لهذه النقطة بعيدة عن الاحداثيات التقريبية التي أستطاع الجهاز أن يحسبها لهذا الموقع. بمعني أن عند بدء تشغيل الجهاز فأنه يستطيع من اشارات الاقمار الصناعية أن يحدد تقريبا احداثيات النقطة المحتلة (في حدود + - 10 متر) فاذا أردت أن تدخل له قيم الاحداثيات المعلومة لهذا النقطة فيجد الجهاز أنها تختلف بقيمة كبيرة عن الاحداثيات التقريبية لها. تأكد من احداثياتك !!

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 فبراير 2012)

alrawy50 قال:


> اجهزة الجي بي اس الهاند دقتها بتصل لعدة امتار لو بنرفع بيها ارض لمشروع مثلا هيكون في نسبة خطأ كبيرة السؤال ليه بقا بنستخدمها في الرفع طالما نسبة الخطأ كبيرة كده انا قريت ان في المشريع الكبيرة نسبة الخطا دي بتبقي ولا حاجة بالنسبة لحجم المشروع عايز اعرف زي مشروعات ايه مثلا . والجي بي اس الي موجود في التلفون المحمول ما مدي دقتة وسؤال كمان لو سمحت يا دكتور هل لما مصر هتغير المرجع بتعها الي wgs84 يبقي كده معدش هيبقي في بارومترات تحويل ما بين المراجع بالنسبة لمصر


 
السلام عليكم

نأخذ مثال: الرفع الاستكشافي لمنطقة تبلغ مساحتها مئات أو الاف الأفدنة ، سواء لمعرفة حدود الارض أو لمعرفة موقع الارض بالنسبة للمحافظة أو لعمل رفع مبدئي للارض لمعرفة مسار لمشروع حط مياه أو خط بترول ... الخ. هنا سيكون الخطأ في احداثيات كل نقطة مرفوعة في حدود أقل من 4-8 متر ، لكن هل هذا الخطأ مؤثر في مساحة كبيرة جدا من الارض؟ هل هذا الخطأ مؤثر في الهدف من هذا المشروع؟ ... *هذا ليس "رفع مساحي دقيق" أي أنه لا يمكن استخدامه في اجراء قياسات أو حسابات دقيقة لمشروع هندسي ، لكنه مناسب لأعمال الاستكشاف و التخطيط المبدئي. أليس كذلك؟*

أما دقة الجي بي أس في التليفون المحمول فهو *نفس* حدود دقة أجهزة الجي بي أس المجمولة يدويا ، فكلاهما يعمل بنفس الطريقة التقنية (الشفرة) وبالتالي لهما نفس الدقة.

أما عن سؤالك عن *نية* مصر تغيير المرجع الجيوديسي لها الي WGS84 بدلا من هلمرت ففعلا في هذه الحالة لن تكون هناك معاملات تحويل transformation parameters وهذه هي أهم مميزات التفكير في تغيير المرجع في مصر. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 فبراير 2012)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> دكتور لو فى مكان بيقع مابين نطاقين مثلا زون 37 و 38
> الصح اعمل اية انسب الشغل كله لزون معين ولا اقسم الموقع لاتنين
> ولا اعمل اية للحصول على اعلى دقه فى العمل


 
السلام عليكم

أنقل هنا جزء من مشاركة لي في منتدي الهندسة المساحية عن نفس الموضوع:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/t675-topic
وأيضا في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/t994-topic


مفهوم الإسقاط من نوع UTM هو تقسيم الأرض إلي شرائح لأن من المستحيل عمل خريطة مسقطة ثنائية الأبعاد لكل الأرض وهي في الأساس مجسم كروي ثلاثي الأبعاد. يعتمد نظام UTM علي أن كل شريحة تمتد 6 درجات في اتجاه الشرق (خطوط الطول) و 4 درجات في اتجاه الشمال (دوائر العرض). اختيار هذه الحدود للشريحة الواحدة يهدف الي تقليل التشوه Distortion بقدر الإمكان (وليس إلغائه تماما !) وهو التشوه الذي سيحدث إجباريا لأننا نحول مجسم كروي إلي سطح مستوي ، ويكون هذا التشوه = صفر عند مركز الشريحة ثم يبدأ في الزيادة حتى يصل أكبر قيمة عند طرفي الشريحة. 

مثلا نأخذ الشريحة UTM 37 N : خط الطول الرئيسي Central Meridian لهذه الشريحة هو خط طول 39 شرقا وبذلك فأن الشريحة تمتد من خط طول 36 ق إلي خط طول 42 ق. إذن تشوه الخريطة سيكون صفر عند خط طول 39 ثم يبدأ في الزيادة كلما اتجهنا شرقا و غربا حتى يصل التشوه إلي أكبر قيمة له عند خطي طول 36 و 42. 

لذلك عندما نحاول عمل مقارنة أو دمج بين شريحتين متجاورتين من شرائح UTM سيظهر قيمة التشوه في كلتا الشريحتين (وهو أكبر ما يكون عند أطراف الشريحة) ، وهذا هو ما يحدث معك في مثالك المعروض. فأنت تقارن بين إحداثيات شريحة 37 و إحداثيات شريحة 36 وتجد تداخل بينهما ، لذلك فأنا أعتقد أن هذا منطقي طبقا لخصائص نظام UTM نفسه ، فإذا قمت بقياس هذا التداخل في مثالك - أو ما تسميه أنت الإزاحة – فستجد أنه يساوي 0.65 متر ، وهو قيمة صغيرة جدا داخل الشريحة التي يبلغ عرضها 6 درجات من خطوط الطول أي تقريبا 650 كيلومتر. 

*الآن: طالما أن هذا ليس خطأ من وجهة النظر العلمية فكيف نتعامل معه؟* بمعني آخر: ماذا نفعل عندما يكون لدينا مشروع يمتد بين شريحتين من شرائح UTM ؟ ففي مثالك المعروض: إذا كان 90% من المشروع مثلا يقع في الشريحة 37 وهناك جزء من المشروع يقع في الشريحة 36؟ سبق أن تناقشنا في المنتدى حول هذه القضية ، لكن أحد الحلول لهذه المشكلة يتمثل في:

سنعتمد علي خصائص نظام UTM الأساسية لكن سنغير في عنصر واحد منها وهو قيمة خط الطول الرئيسي للشريحة Central Meridian وهو الذي يحدد بداية و نهاية الشريحة كما سبق القول. لكم يجب الانتباه هنا أننا سنغير في شريحة UTM الأصلية أو بمعني آخر أننا سننشئ شريحة UTM تخيلية وبالتالي لن يمكننا دمج هذا المشروع أو هذه الشريحة مع أية خرائط أو مشروعات أخري حتي لو كانت تعتمد علي نظام UTM الأصلي. هنا سنغير قيمة خط الطول الرئيسي للشريحة 37 فبدلا من 39 سنجعله 38 أي أننا غيرنا امتداد الشريحة لتصبح من 35 إلي 41 شرقا. وبذلك سيدخل جزء المشروع (الذي كان أساسا يقع داخل الشريحة 36) الي الشريحة التخيلية الجديدة ويكون كل المشروع واقع داخل هذه الشريحة. في برنامج Arc GIS عندما نحدد نظام الإسقاط UTM Zone 37N سنجد علي اليمين أيقونة Modify وعند الضغط عليها يسمح لنا البرنامج تغيير أي عنصر من عناصر تعريف هذه الشريحة فنقوم بتغيير قيمة Central Meridian من 39 إلي 28 ، ولابد من إعطاء أسم جديد لهذه الشريحة – مثلا Special 37 N – حتى لا نغير في عناصر الشريحة 37 الأصلية التي يتعامل معها البرنامج. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 فبراير 2012)

redaali2011 قال:


> السلام عليكم .... انا عندى جهاز جارمن 1410 وهو يقرا الاحدايات الدوليه ورايت كثيرا من الناس معهم اجهزة الجى بى اس وتقرا الاحداثيا ت المصريه مباشرة فارجو منك ان تدلنى ان كان يوجد طريقه للتحويل للاحداثيات الجمهوريه مباشرة فاتمنى ان توجد طريقه للتحويل.


 
السلام عليكم

من ناحية المبدأ فكل أجهزة الجي بي أس يكون مخزنا بها المراجع الجيوديسية المختلفة لكل دول العالم ، وبالتالي يمكن ضبط الجهاز configuration لتتم عملية تحويل الاحداثيات داخل الجهاز وتظهر الاحداثيات علي الشاشة في النظام المطلوب. 

أما عن الموديل الذي تسأل عنه فأنا لم أعمل به (ومن قال لا أعلم فقد أفتي) ويمكنك مراجعة مانوال الجهاز لتعرف خطوات ضبط الاحداثيات

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 فبراير 2012)

مصدر طاقة قال:


> السلام عليكم .... هل هناك موقع او جدول يعطي zone لاي نطقة او مدينة في المملكة العربية السعودية.


 
السلام عليكم

أحد هذه الروابط في:
http://home.hiwaay.net/~taylorc/toolbox/geography/geoutm.html

فعند كتابة خط الطول بالدرجات في خانة lon وكتابة دائرة العرض بالدرجات في خانة lat للنقطة المطلوبة ونضغط أيقونة السهم المتجهه ناحية اليمين فتظهر لنا احداثيات النقطة في نظام UTM وأيضا يظهر لنا رقم الشريحة أمام كلمة zone 

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 فبراير 2012)

redaali2011 قال:


> اخى السندباد المساحى انا من مصر واريد تحويل الجى بى اس من قرائة الاحداثيات العالميه الى الاحداثيات المصريه مباشرة ......قرات اليك اخى السندباد رد على سوال شبيه لسوالى هذا وقد فهمت انه عند تظبيط الجهاز على الاحداثيات المصريه يمكن ان يعطى الخطا فى مئات من الامتار + انه عدم قدرة الجى بى اس الهاند على التحويل واستخدام الاحزمه فى مصر .....فهخل هذا صحيح ... وهل استخدام البرامج افضل فى التحويل من النظام العالمى الى النظام المصر ى افضل


 
السلام عليكم

1- عند ضبط الجهاز ليعطي الاحداثيات في النظام المصري مباشرة فأن الجهاز يجري - داخليا - عملية تحويل الاحداثيات من النظام العالمي الي النظام المصري. لكن هذه العملية تعتمد علي وجود قيم لعناصر التحويل بين النظامين ، وهذه القيم دقتها في حدود 10 أمتار ، بمعني أنه سيوجد خطأ + - 10 متر ناتج عن استخدام هذه العناصر ، وبما أن دقة الجي بي أس المحمول يدويا (الهاندي) في حدود + - 8 متر فتكون الدقة الاجمالية للاحداثيات في حدود أقل من 20 متر فقط وليس مئات الأمتار كما تقول.

2- معظم أجهزة الجي بي أس الهاندي (وليس كلها) موجود بداخلها عناصر نظم الاحداثيات لجميع دول العالم ومن بينها مصر ... أي أن بداخل الاجهزة توجد المعاملات التي تحدد طبيعة كل شريحة من الشرائح المصرية الثلاثة. اذن بصفة عامة يمكن أن يقوم الجهاز الهاندي بتحويل الاحداثيات الي الشرائح المصرية. لكن ليس كل الاجهزة بها هذه الخاصية ! ويمكنك الرجوع لمانوال الجهاز لتعرف ان كان يدعم الاحداثيات المصرية أم لا.

3- ان لم تكن هذه الخاصية متوفرة بجهازك ففي هذه الحالة يمكنك الاستعانة ببعض البرامج المجانية (مثل برنامج GeoTrans ) لتتمكن من تحويل احداثيات الجي بي أس الي الاحداثيات المصرية.

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 فبراير 2012)

redaali2011 قال:


> السلام عليكم دكتور جمعه حضرتك نشرت ليه مكان برنامج GeoTrans المجاني في تحويل الاحداثيات ولكن تم تحميل البرنامج ولكن لا يوجد ايكونة التصطيب الخاصه بالبرنامج فلو سمحت ياريت ممكن حضرتك ترفعه على موقع المهندسين العرب للتنزيل المباشر ان امكن ....ولكم جزيل الشكر يادكتور


 
السلام عليكم

1- رابط تحميل البرنامج (قمت باختباره اليوم ويعمل بصورة طبيعية وان كان بطيئا بعض الشئ) هو:
http://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/geotrans/geotrans3.1/master.zip
وحجم الملف المضغوط = 19.6 ميجا وبالتالي لا أستطيع تحميله في الملتقي !!

واذا كنت ستضع البرنامج في جهاز كمبيوتر يعمل بصيغة 64bit فيلزمك تحميل برنامج اخر صغير - من نفس الموقع - من الرابط:
http://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/geotrans/docs/Run_Geotrans_in_Windows_64bit.pdf


2- لا توجد أيقونة خاصة بتنصيب البرنامج ، فكما قلت في الشرح (أنظر مثلا http://www.gisclub.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1342) فداخل المجلد - بعد فك الضغط - ستجد برنامج تنفيذي أسمه *geotrans2.exe* وهو المطلوب لبدء تشغيل البرنامج مباشرة. هذا في النسخة القديمة 3.0 ، أما في النسخة الحديثة من البرنامج 3.1 فقد تغير أسم هذا الملف التنفيذي الي *rungeotrans.exe* 


والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 فبراير 2012)

redaali2011 قال:


> البرنامج من غير ايكونة تسطيب وانا نزلته من الرابط اللى حضرتك حطه وبره لم يوجد ايكونة التسطيب


 

*أكرر ما قلته في ردي السابق:*

لا توجد أيقونة خاصة بتنصيب البرنامج ، فداخل المجلد - بعد فك الضغط - ستجد برنامج تنفيذي أسمه *geotrans2.exe* وهو المطلوب لبدء تشغيل البرنامج مباشرة. هذا في النسخة القديمة 3.0 ، أما في النسخة الحديثة من البرنامج 3.1 فقد تغير أسم هذا الملف التنفيذي الي *rungeotrans.exe* 

فبمجرد تشغيل هذا الملف فسيبدأ تشغيل البرنامج دون الحاجة الي setup


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 فبراير 2012)

مصدر طاقة قال:


> اريد نسخة من برنامج Trimble geomatic office والذي يستخدم لمعالجة وعمل التصحيحات الازمة للارصاد (نسخة لنظام فيستا)


 
السلام عليكم

يمكنك البحث في الانترنت وستجد بعض المواقع التي تعرض نسخة غير أصلية crack من هذا البرنامج ! أما ان كنت تعمل في شركة فالأفضل شراء نسخة أصلية من وكيل نرمبل في دولتك. 



مصدر طاقة قال:


> نقاط الثوابت الافقية ونقاط الثوابت الراسية... مالمقصود بها


 
الثوابت الأفقية هي نقاط الثوابت الارضية المعلوم لها الاحداثيات الافقية فقط (خط الطول ودائرة العرض). أما الثوابت الرأسية - أو الروبيرات أو BM - فهي نقاط معلوم لها الارتفاع عن سطح البحر أو ما نسميه المنسوب. 

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 فبراير 2012)

brraq قال:


> ما هو ادق جهاز gps كفي وكم نسبة الدقة فيه


 
السلام عليكم

جميع أجهزة الجي بي أس الكفية (أو الملاحية أو الهاندي) تعتمد علي طريقة الشفرة في القياس وبالتالي فأن كل هذه الاجهزة لها *نفس الدقة* التي تتراوح بين *2-8 متر* في المتوسط. أي أنه لا يوجد جهاز أدق من جهاز اخر ! انما تختلف الاجهزة في المميزات الأخري مثل نوع الشاشة و البطارية و الذاكرة .... الخ.

لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكنك تحميل الكتاب المشار اليه في أول هذا الموضوع

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 فبراير 2012)

المساح ابو الوفا قال:


> لدي جهاز Leica GPS L900
> واواجه مشكله وهي ضعف الاشاره او بمعنى اخر ان الدقه تصبح قليله عندما اريد اخد نقطه لزاويه مبنى ف كيف استطيع التغلب عليها ؟ وهل يمكن المشكله تكون بنفس الجهاز بمعنى انه ليس بجيد ؟؟


 
السلام عليكم

هذه أحد مشكلات الجي بي أس عامة وليس جهاز محدد !! فكلما أقتربنا من المباني و المنشئات ضعفت الاشارة نتيجة اصطامها بالمبني ووصولها للجهاز بصورة غير سليمة وهو ما يسمي خطأ تعدد المسارات Multi-Path Error الذي يقلل دقة الاحداثيات المرصودة بالقرب من العوائق (سواء المباني ، الاشجار ، الاسوار .... الخ). 

في اطار خطة تطوير تقنية الجي بي أس ستقوم الحكومة الامريكية باضافة اشارة جديدة الي الجيل الجديد من الاقمار الصناعية وهي اشارة أكثر قوة مما سيسمح بتقليل تأثير هذا الخطأ ، ومن المتوقع أن تبدأ هذه الاشارة الجديدة في خلال عامين تقريبا. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (18 فبراير 2012)

redaali2011 قال:


> لانى مش لاقى الايكونه اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عنها واسمه geotrans exe


 
السلام عليكم

أنظر الملف المرفق


----------



## redaali2011 (18 فبراير 2012)

يادكتور عملت نفس وكل حاجه تم شرحها فى الملف المرفق ولكن البرنامج يعطى شاشه سوداء وتختفى.... ولكنى لا اعرف السبب وراء ذللك


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 فبراير 2012)

soska2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن فيديو بالعربى يشرح الجى بى اس


 
وعليكم السلام 

من موقع يوتيوب: فيديو مقدمة عن نظام الجي بي أس:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2w-Fq99mew&feature=related


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 فبراير 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> عندي سوال حول دقة الرصد الثابت بالجي بي اس في المنسوب
> كان عندي مشروع طرق طوله 60 كم وكان مطلوب عمل نقاط ثوابت كل اكم تقريبا فقمت ببناء تلك النقاط كل 1كم ورصدتها رصد ثابت بجهاز ترمبل جي بي اس ثنائي التردد وبدات من بداية المشروع بنقطة معلومة الاحداثيات فقط نقطة وحيدة والرصد كان يمتد لفترة من 45 دقيقة الي 1 ساعة بين كل نقطتين ووقت الرصد من الصباح حتي الساعة الحادية عشرة ومن العصر الي المغرب وتمت معالجة البيانات في المكتب وضبطها وفي النهاية ووجدنا فرق بين الرفع بالميزان والجي بي اس 3 الي 5 سم في اتجاه واحد بين كل نقطتين المشكلة انه تراكم الي نهاية المشروع واصبح 1.5 متر وحدث معي نفس الخطا في مشروع اخر بنفس المشكلة تري يا دكتور ما هي اسباب المشكلة وما هي طريقة حلها وكيفية التغلب عليها ان اردنا العمل بالجي بي اس بدون الميزان
> *نقطة اخيرة انا لم استخدم جيود موديل هل هذه هي سبب المشكلة*




السلام عليكم

*نعم هذا هو سبب المشكلة !*

ببساطة يمكن القول أن:

لنقطة واحدة فأن:
الارتفاع الجيوديسي بالجي بي أس = المنسوب - قيمة ارتفاع الجيويد

وفي حالة خط قاعدة فأن:
فرق الارتفاع الجيوديسي بالجي بي أس بين طرفي الخط = فرق المنسوب - فرق ارتفاع الجيويد

اذن ان لم نستخدم الجيويد ونحاول أن نفترض أن فرق ارتفاع الجي بي أس = فرق المنسوب فنكون قد أقترفنا خطأ في الحساب.

فالجي بي أس يقيس ارتفاع النقطة عن سطح الاليبسويد بينما تعريف المنسوب أنه ارتفاع النقطة عن متوسط منسوب سطح البحر.

*ما قيمة هذا الخطأ؟*

يختلف من منطقة لأخري و من دولة لأخري ، فمثلا في مصر فأن الجيويد يتغير بقيمة متوسطة تبلغ 1 سنتمتر لكل 1 كيلومتر ، بينما في السعودية أعتقد أن القيمة تبلغ 2-3 سم / 1 كم. وهذا ما حدث معك في مشروعك.

*ما هو الحل؟*

لا بد من استخدام نموذج جيويد لكي يقوم برنامج الحسابات بتحويل قيمة ارتفاع الجي بي أس الي منسوب. في حالة وجود نموذج جيويد محلي (وطني) دقيق فالأفضل استخدامه ، وان لم يكن هذا متوفرا فيمكن استخدام أحد نماذج الجيويد العالمية مثل egm2008 وهو مجاني علي شبكة الانترنت وان كانت دقته في حدود 20 سنتمتر فقط !

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 فبراير 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> لو عندي مشروع مار بمنطقتين 37 و 38 كيفية العمل بالجهاز جي بي اس لان عمليا لا يمكن تحديد الفاصل في الطبيعة علما بان العمل بنظام الجيوديتك خط الطول والعرض غير عملي بعد ذلك وهل هو الافضل ام الافضل تحويل احداثيات منطقة الي المنطقة الاخري


 
السلام عليكم

أعتقد أنه أفضل - من وجهة النظر العملية - تحويل احداثيات شريحة الي الاخري حتي ان كانت قيمة التشوه ستزداد قليلا

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 فبراير 2012)

iraqi5ana قال:


> في كتاب لك باسم Dawod_GPS_Orbits_Ar(1) والخاص بتحسين دقة مدارات الاقمار الصناعية باستخدام الجي بي اس ، في نهاية الكتاب جملة *ثم نكمل الحسابات كالمعتاد* هل ممكن ان تكملها انت ؟بصراحة لا اعرف انا.
> وبخصوص بقية المنتجات التي تقدما شبكة igs هل لك كتب عنها لكي نستفاد منها يا دكتور.


 
السلام عليكم

ان كنت تقصد تلك الجملة في صفحة 160 فالمعني هنا أنك بعد أن تغير نوع المدارات (لكي تستخدم المدارات الدقيقة Precise Orbits بدلا من المدارات العادية Broadcast Orbits ) فتقوم بباقي خطوات الحساب المعتادة كما هي مشروحة في الجزء 7-4. الهدف هنا هو تغيير مواصفات وعناصر الحسابات Configuration Parameters لكي يقوم البرنامج بتطبيق المدارات الدقيقة التي حصلنا عليها من IGS ، وبعد ذلك نحسب خطوط القاعدة ثم الشبكة ثم الضبط حتي نصل للاحداثيات النهائية كما هو المعتاد في أية أرصاد جي بي أس.

تقدم منظمة IGS العديد من المنتجات العلمية ، أنظر الرابط:
http://igscb.jpl.nasa.gov/components/prods.html

ومنها علي سبيل المثال:

- المدارات الدقيقة لنظام الجي بي أس
- المدارات الدقيقة لنظام الجلوناس
- أرصاد Raw Data محطات الجي بي أس العالمية
- عناصر دوران الارض
- عناصر الغلاف الجوي

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 فبراير 2012)

iraqi5ana قال:


> سؤالي هوة كيف نكمل خطوات الحساب بعد ان انتهينا من عملية الرصد بالبوست بروسس؟


 
السلام عليكم

يمكنك الرجوع للفصل السابع من الكتاب ، لكن بصفة عامة فأن مرحلة الحسابات في أسلوب Post Processing تتكون من عدة خطوات (لا أستطيع شرحها عمليا بالتفصيل لأنها تعتمد علي نوع البرنامج software الموجود لديك):

- حساب خطوط القواعد base lines 
- اكتشاف أخطاء الحلقات Loop errors 
- اكتشاف أخطاء الشبكة قبل تثبيت الاحداثيات وهو ما نسميه الضبط المفتوح Free Network Adjustment 
- تثبيت احداثيات نقطة (أو أكثر) من نقاط الشبكة عن طريق تحديد هذه الاحداثيات المعلومة حتي يقوم البرنامج باعتبارها نقطة ثوابت
- حساب احداثيات كل نقاط الشبكة نسبة لاحداثيات نقطة (أو نقاط) الثوابت المعلومة ، ويتم الحساب هنا علي المجسم العالمي WGS84 
- تحويل الاحداثيات المحسوبة (النهائية) من المجسم العالمي الي نظام الاحداثيات الوطني من خلال معرفة قيم عناصر التحويل
- استخدام نموذج جيويد لتحويل ارتفاعات الجي بي أس الي مناسيب

وفي بعض المشروعات ربما تكون بعض الخطوات السابقة اختياريه ، فمثلا ربما في مشروع معين لا نحتاج لخطوة تحويل الاحداثيات للمرجع الوطني في حالة أن مواصفات المشروع لا تتطلب ذلك و يمكن الاعتماد علي احداثيات WGS84 مباشرة ... وهكذا.



iraqi5ana قال:


> السؤال الثاني: لمشروع طريق تم رصد ما يقارب عشر نقاط باستخدام طريقة البوست بروسس ثم قمت بتوزيع نقاط اضافية باستخدام طريقة ار تي كي....السؤال هو عندما اعيد تسقيط احد النقاط العشرة اجد فيها فرق بحدود 2 سم في الشماليات والشرقيات لماذا هذا الفرق؟


 
ان كنت تقصد أنك تعيد مرة أخري رصد النقاط بطريقة RTK فالفرق - والله أعلم - منطقي لأن هذه الطريقة دقتها بصفة عامة في حدود 1-2 سم.



iraqi5ana قال:


> السؤال الثالث: في طريقة البوست هل استطيع ان انصب القطعة الثابتة لمدة ثمان ساعات متواصلة لكي اجد فقط احداثيات النقطقة المحتلة ثم بطرقة ال ار تي كي اجد جميع النقاط التي اريدها؟؟؟ لغرض الوصول الى اعلى دقة؟


 
ما تتحدث عنه هو ما يسمي طريقة Rapid Static أي رصد نقطة لفترة زمنية طويلة نسبيا لحساب احداثياتها ثم اعتماد هذه النقاط Base لنقاط أخري في الشبكة. لكن دقة احداثيات هذه النقطة (مهما طالت فترة الرصد) لن تكون عالية !! هذه الحالة نستخدمها فقط ان لم يكن لدينا نقاط ثوابت أرضية معلومة قريبة من منطقة العمل ، مثلا نعمل في الصحراء بعيدا عن أقرب نقطة ثوابت للدولة. أما في حالة أننا نريد دقة عالية فلا بد من ربط النقطة (أو النقاط) الاصلية للمشروع مع شبكة الثوابت المعلومة ، أو البديل هو الربط مع نقاط الشبكة العالمية IGS وهي شبكة مجانية كما ذكرت قبل ذلك. 

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 فبراير 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> سؤال عن دقة الجي بي اس في المنسوب بمعني لو عندي نقطتين رفعتهم رصد ثابت وعالجت البيانات معالجة صحيحة ما الفرق بينهم في النتائج عن الميزان وهل ممكن يكون هناك معامل معين يضاف الي منسوب الجي بي اس ليعطي نتائج مماثلة لنتائج الميزان كما في التوتال والجي بي اس وهو معامل المقياس
> واذا كانت النتائج تفريبا متمائلة فرق مثلا 2-3سم لكل كيلو لماذا ترفض وزارة النقل السعودية مناسيب الجي بي اس وتشترط المناسيب بالميزان


 
السلام عليكم

كما ذكرنا فأن ارتفاعات الجي بي أس (لنسميها h) تختلف عن المناسيب (لنسميها H) بقيمة الجيويد عند كل نقطة (لنسميها N) . و لنمثلها بمعادلة كالاتي:

h = H + N

أو ممكن نكتبها بصورة أخري:

H = h - N 

اذن لكي نحسب المنسوب عند نقطة معينة يلزمنا معرفة ارتفاع الجي بي أس و نطرح منه قيمة الجيويد. 

لكن المشكلة الكبري أن الجيويد N غير ثابت !! فهو يتغير من مكان لاخر ومن نقطة لاخري. وهذا هو رد سؤالك: فلا يوجد معامل ثابت يمكننا من معرفة الجيويد في كل النقاط و كل المواقع ! بل أن التغير في الجيويد لا يكون بصورة منتظمة فهو يعتمد بصورة كبيرة علي قيم الجاذبية الارضية وبالتالي علي ما تحت سطح الارض! 

ومن ثم فنحن نحتاج - في هذه الحالة - نموذج جيويد Geoid Model وهو ملف يحدد قيمة ارتفاع الجيويد N في صورة شبكة grid تغطي المنطقة (أو الدولة) كلها. 

يجب أن نعلم أن ما ذكرته من أن معدل تغير الجيويد في المملكة يكون 2-3 سم / كم ما هو الا قيمة تقريبية متوسطة ، فهذا المعدل من الممكن أن يختلف من منطقة لأخري في المملكة. أيضا هذه القيمة *تعبر عن معدل تغير الجيويد وليس عن قيمة الجيويد نفسه !* بمعني أن الجيويد = 10.23 متر عند نقطة فممكن أن يكون 10.25 متر عند نقطة أخري تبعد 1 كم عن النقطة الاولي ، اذن معدل التغير - في هذا المثال - يبلغ 2 سم في مسافة 1 كم لكن الجيويد نفسه يبلغ 10 متر !! 

أما عن رفض وزارة النقل الاعتماد علي مناسيب الجي بي أس فالسبب - غالبا - هو عدم وجود نموذج جيويد عالي الدقة نستطيع استخدامه لتحويل ارتفاعات الجي بي أس الي مناسيب تكون دقيقة بنفس دقة الميزانية. وهذا الوضع موجود في معظم الدول العربية لأنها لا تمتلك (أو لا تريد أن تطور) نموذج جيويد دقيق !! فللأسف الكثيرون في الجهات الحكومية العربية بصفة عامة يعتقدون أن انشاء جيويد لدولة هو مشروع مكلف جدا وليس له أي فوائد !! لأنهم لا ينظرون الي مميزاته وهو أنه سيغنينا في مشروعات كثيرة جدا عن الميزانيات مما سيقلل وقت و تكلفة تنفيذ هذه المشروعات. فأمريكا - علي سبيل المثال - لديها نموذج جيويد محلي تبلغ دقته 2-3 سم لكل أرجاء الدولة ، وبالتالي فقد أستغنوا عن الميزانيات في معظم المشروعات الا في التطبيقات التي تحتاج لدقة عالية تكون أقل من هذا الرقم. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 فبراير 2012)

مصدر طاقة قال:


> كنت في مشروع تم الرصد فيه بطريقة static وذلك لانشاء نقاط مرجعية بنظام wgs 84 من نفطة مرجعية واحدة ولكن بدون goied وبعد التصحيح تم ظهور بعض floating في بعض النقاط ، وهناك اخطاء بال horizontal و vertical وقراتك رد سعادتك على سوال سابق للاخ علي فؤاد بخصوص الاخطاء المتراكمة. هل انشاء نقاط ورصدها بشكل شبكة مثلثات يتم فيه توزيع الاخطاء؟


 
السلام عليكم

نعم لا بد أن تتم خطوة ضبط الشبكة Network Adjustment كأهم خطوة من مراحل انشاء شبكة مثلثات ، ففي هذه الخطوة يقوم برنامج الحساب باكتشاف أخطاء الرصد و محاولة تصحيحها ثم توزيع المتبقي منها residuals علي كل خطوط الشبكة. 

عامة فأن ضبط الشبكات هو مبدأ أساسي في كل تطبيقات العمل المساحي سواء لشبكات المثلثات أو الميزانيات أو شبكات الجي بي أس. 



مصدر طاقة قال:


> ماهو المقصود بالتفصيل اخطاء بال horizontal و vertical ؟


 
هذا يعتمد علي البرنامج software الذي تستخدمه وماذا يقصد البرنامج بهذه المصطلحات ! أرجع لمانوال البرنامج.



مصدر طاقة قال:


> هل يوجد goied وطني في المملكة العربية السعودية نستطيع العمل عليه علما باننا نعمل في جميع مناطق بالمملكة؟


 
طبقا لمعلوماتي البسيطة - وربما أكون مخطئا - فلا يوجد جيويد سعودي حتي الان ! وان كان موجودا فسيكون سري وغير معلن !!! 

في مؤتمر الاتحاد العالمي للمساحة FIG في عام 2010 م يوجد بحث مقدم من د. سعد المقرن من جامعة الملك سعود يتحدث عن مقترح مشروع انشاء جيويد في المملكة العربية السعودية ، ويمكن تحميل هذا البحث (بالانجليزية) من الرابط:

http://www.fig.net/pub/fig2010/papers/fs01c%5Cfs01c_mogren_4623.pdf

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 فبراير 2012)

iraqi5ana قال:


> البرنامج الذي استخدمه هو لايكا جيو اوفس....لو تكرمت.... ما هي خطوات الحساب بعد اكمال عملية الرصد بالبوست بروسس؟؟


 
السلام عليكم

الشرح *التفصيلي* لحسابات الجي بي أس باستخدام software معين مسألة طويلة جدا وتحتاج لدورة تدريبية يتم فيها استخدام بيانات أو أرصاد جي بي أس حقيقية وشرح خطوات حسابها و ضيطها خطوة بخطوة ! 

أرجو أن ترجع لوكيل شركة ليكا الذي ورد لك الاجهزة والبرنامج لعمل هذه الدورة التدريبية لك. فغالبا يشمل سعر توريد الاجهزة اقامة دورة تدريبية للاجهزة وأيضا لبرنامج الحساب. 




iraqi5ana قال:


> وبالنسبة لسؤالي الثالث: هل تقصد بان نقاط الشبكة الارضية من igs متوفرة علي شكل احداثيات عالية الدقة؟ وبالتالي ستكون احداثيات النقطة المحتلة من قبل جهازي عالية الدقة ايضا؟؟وكم دقتها؟
> شكرا جزيلا واسف على الاطالة.


 
نعم نقاط المحطة العالمية IGS هي نقاط معلومة الاحداثيات بدقة عالية (ملليمترات) ، لكن هذا لا يدل بالضرورة علي أنك ستحصل علي دقة عالية عند الربط علي هذه المحطات ! والسبب أن دقة أرصاد الجي بي أس تعتمد علي *طول خط القاعدة* (كما قلنا سابقا في هذا الموضوع) ، فان كانت شبكتك الجديدة تبعد مئات الكيلومترات عن أقرب محطة IGS فأن خطوط الربط لن تكون عالية الدقة بالطبع (لن تكون ملليمترات لكن ربما سنتيمترات) ، وبالتالي احداثياتك النهائية. فمحطات هذه الشبكة نعتمد عليها فقط في حالة عدم وجود بديل اخر أي عدم وجود شبكة ثوابت أرضية بالقرب من منطقة العمل. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 فبراير 2012)

iraqi5ana قال:


> البرنامج الذي استخدمه هو لايكا جيو اوفس....لو تكرمت.... ما هي خطوات الحساب بعد اكمال عملية الرصد بالبوست بروسس؟؟


 
السلام عليكم

الشرح *التفصيلي* لحسابات الجي بي أس باستخدام software معين مسألة طويلة جدا وتحتاج لدورة تدريبية يتم فيها استخدام بيانات أو أرصاد جي بي أس حقيقية وشرح خطوات حسابها و ضيطها خطوة بخطوة ! 
أرجو أن ترجع لوكيل شركة ليكا الذي ورد لك الاجهزة والبرنامج لعمل هذه الدورة التدريبية لك. 




iraqi5ana قال:


> وبالنسبة لسؤالي الثالث: هل تقصد بان نقاط الشبكة الارضية من igs متوفرة علي شكل احداثيات عالية الدقة؟ وبالتالي ستكون احداثيات النقطة المحتلة من قبل جهازي عالية الدقة ايضا؟؟وكم دقتها؟
> شكرا جزيلا واسف على الاطالة.


 
نعم نقاط المحطة العالمية IGS هي نقاط معلومة الاحداثيات بدقة عالية (ملليمترات) ، لكن هذا لا يدل بالضرورة علي أنك ستحصل علي دقة عالية عند الربط علي هذه المحطات ! والسبب أن دقة أرصاد الجي بي أس تعتمد علي *طول خط القاعدة* (كما قلنا سابقا في هذا الموضوع) ، فان كانت شبكتك الجديدة تبعد مئات الكيلومترات عن أقرب محطة IGS فأن خطوط الربط لن تكون عالية الدقة بالطبع (لن تكون ملليمترات لكن ربما سنتيمترات) ، وبالتالي احداثياتك النهائية. فمحطات هذه الشبكة نعتمد عليها فقط في حالة عدم وجود بديل اخر أي عدم وجود شبكة ثوابت أرضية بالقرب من منطقة العمل. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (27 فبراير 2012)

مصدر طاقة قال:


> اذا كان طول خط القاعدة 10 كم وكانت دقة الجهاز horizntal اي في X وY 1+1ppm وكانت دقة الجهاز vertical اي في z 2+1ppm
> هل صحيح ان الخطأ المسموح به في خط القاعدة: للhorizntal =ملم 11 ، لل vertical = ملم 12


 
السلام عليكم

لم أفهم السؤال جيدا ، لذلك:

1- ان كان ما تريده هو تطبيق لكيفية حساب الخطأ المتوقع في خط القاعدة فحساباتك صحيحة أفقيا فقط بناء علي دقة الجهاز المذكور ، أي أن الخطأ في هذا الخط سيكون = 1 + (1 × 10) = 11 ملم أفقيا لكنه سيكون = 1 + (2 × 10) = 21 ملم رأسيا.

2- أما ان كنت تقصد الخطأ المسموح به فهذا شئ اخر ، فما حسبناه الان هو الخطأ المتوقع لكن هل هذه القيم مسموحا بها أو مقبولة أم لا ؟ هذا سيعتمد علي مواصفات المشروع بمعني اخر أن كل جهة تقوم بتحديد مواصفات للدقة المطلوبة للمشروع المراد تنفيذه أي أنها تحدد - مسبقا - قيم الخطأ المسموح به في هذا المشروع ، ثم عند التنفيذ الفعلي للمشروع نحسب الخطأ المتوقع (أو خطأ الرصد) ونقارنه بقيمة الخطأ المسموح به المعلوم سلفا فان كان خطأ الرصد أقل من المسموح به فالعمل مقبول والا فعلينا اعادة الرصد مرة أخري. 



مصدر طاقة قال:


> ماهي فكرة عمل Loop في الرصد الثابت باستخدام عدد 2 Reciver فقط


 
هي نفس الفكرة أو نفس المبدأ المطبق في المساحة التقليدية أو المساحة الأرضية بالثيودليت أو بالتوتال استاشن. وجود حلقات loops مرصودة *يسمح لنا (أو بالأدق لبرنامج الحسابات software ) باكتشاف أية أخطاء في الرصد* ، فمثلا في الثيودليت فأن مجموع زوايا المثلث لابد أن تساوي 180 درجة ، بينما في الجي بي أس يكون:

مجموع فروقات الاحداثيات السينية لخطوط الحلقة = صفر
مجموع فروقات الاحداثيات الصادية لخطوط الحلقة = صفر
مجموع فروقات الاحداثيات الرأسية لخطوط الحلقة = صفر

وبهذا فأننا نحسب قيم أخطاء الرصد وان كانت أقل من المسموح به نقوم بعملية توزيع الأخطاء علي خطوط الحلقة قبل حساب الاحداثيات النهائية لكل نقطة من نقاط الحلقة.

طبعا في حالة وجود جهازين GPS فقط فأن عملية رصد حلقات ستأخذ وقتا طويلا ، لكن فوائدها في تحسين دقة النتائج كبيرة ولذلك فأن وجود حلقات يعد أحد شروط العمل الدقيق بالجي بي أس وخاصة عند انشاء شبكة ثوابت أرضية. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 فبراير 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> هل اذا اذا كنت بستخدم اي جهاز وكان دقة الجهاز كما ذكر مصدر الطاقة h =1+1ppm and v=2+1ppm ، هل الخطا الناتج هو نفسه دقة الجهاز علي اعتبار انه لا يوجد خطا بشري ولا هو مواصفات جهاز ليس الا. ولو افترضنا ان الكلام النظري هذا يتحقق فعليا علي ارض الواقع هل هذا الخطا الذي تذكره الشركات اقصي خطا يتحقق ام انه اقل خطا ممكن الجهاز يصل اليه


 
السلام عليكم

ماتذكرة الشركات في مواصفات الاجهزة يعبر عن نتائج اختبار الجهاز في الظروف المثالية ، بمعني اخر استخدام الجهاز في بيئة علمية سليمة مع استبعاد كل مصادر الاخطاء البشرية و الطبيعية ، بحيث يكون الخطأ المعلن عنه (كمواصفات) هو دقة الجهاز المثالي. لكن طبعا عند استخدام الجهاز فعليا فربما نحصل علي دقة أقل تبعا لكيغية الاستخدام ، فمثلا لو الراصد لم يضبط أفقية الجهاز بصورة سليمة فسينتج خطأ في القياس ، أيضا لو هناك ارتداد للاشعة من المباني و الاجسام المعدنية القريبة من الجهاز فستنتج أخطاء أخري ... وهكذا. 

اذن: الخطأ المعلن كمواصفات للجهاز هو أقل (وليس أقصي) خطأ يمكن الحصول عليه. 

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 فبراير 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> ما هو معامل المقياس sf ، وكيف يتم حسابه
> وهناك بعض البرامج تخرج معامل المقياس فمثلا tgo سوفت وير ترمبل يخرج 3 معامل مقياس
> grid scale factor , elevation scale factor , combined scale factor
> ما هو الفرق بينهم


 
السلام عليكم

بصفة عامة فأن معامل القياس هو معامل لتحويل المسافات بين مرجعين مختلفين أو بين نظامين احداثيات مختلفين. فمثلا: (1) يوجد معامل قياس لتحويل المسافات من نظام احداثيات جيوديسية ثلاثية الأبعاد الي نظام احداثيات أفقية ثنائية الأبعاد وهو الذي يحول لنا المسافة المائلة المقاسة في الطبيعة الي مسافة أفقية لتوقيعها علي الخريطة ، (2) معامل قياس لتحويل الاحداثيات من المرجع العالمي wgs84 الي نظام احداثيات وطني أو محلي.

أما تعريفات برنامج ترمبل عن أنواع معاملات القياس فيمكنك الرجوع لمانوال البرنامج ، وأعتقد أن م. هاني زكريا (مدير الدعم الفني لوكيل ترمبل في المملكة العربية السعودية) قد سبق له شرح هذا الموضوع في الملتقي سابقا في:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=221425


والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 فبراير 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> هل لو اني بشتغل في موقع وعملت site calberiation
> هل يغني عن استخدام الجيود موديل. انا اشتغلت بالسيت كالبيرشن في موقع وكان يعطي نتائج متميزة في الليفل


 
السلام عليكم

تعريف site calibration في مصطلحات شركة ترمبل (أنظر موضوع: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=142884 ) هو ايجاد علاقة هنسية بين نظامين احداثيات أحدهما هو WGS84. لكن هذه الطريقة *محددة بالعمل في منطقة صغيرة لا تتعدي عدة كيلومترات* ، لأنها في الاساس ايجاد علاقة رياضية سريعة بين نظامين وهذه العلاقة لا تعتمد علي الاساس الجيوديسي الرياضي المعروف بين نظم الاحداثيات ولذلك فهي علاقة خاصة بهذه المنطقة فقط ولا يمكن تعميمها لمناطق أخري.

اذن يمكن الاستغناء عن نموذج الجيويد عند العمل بطريقة site calibration لكن *لا يتم ذلك الا في* منطقة صغيرة (عدة كيلومترات فقط) وبشرط توافر مجموعة من نقاط الثوابت المعلومة الاحداثيات و المنسوب في منطقة العمل.

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 مارس 2012)

aljwahery قال:


> السلام عليكم .... ارجو ارشادي الى موقع يوضح خطوات عمل جهاز (defrential gps ) ....


 
السلام عليكم

هذا شرح DGPS من موقع شركة ترمبل:
http://www.trimble.com/gps/dgps-how.shtml

و هذا شرح DGPS من موقع شركة جارمن:
http://www.gpsinformation.org/dale/dgps.htm

و هذه مواقع أخري لشرح DGPS :

http://www.esri.com/news/arcuser/0103/differential1of2.html

http://www.roseindia.net/technology/gps/what-is-Differential-GPS.shtml

http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/pdf/dgps/dgpsdoc.pdf

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 مارس 2012)

mourados قال:


> هل يصلح جهاز Topcon GRS-1 في أعمال المساحة كالرفع و التوقيع


 
السلام عليكم

بالرجوع الي صفحة هذا الجهاز في موقع شركة توبكون في الرابط:
http://www.topconpositioning.com/products/hand-held-devices/gnssgis-devices/grs-1-gis

نجد أنه من أجهزة الجي بي أس التي تنتمي لمجموعة GPS for GIS أي الاجهزة المخصصة لتطبيقات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية ، وهي المجموعة الثالثة الجديدة من الاجهزة التي بدأت في الانتشار (بخلاف الاجهزة الملاحية المحمولة يدويا والاجهزة الجيوديسية الهندسية). 

ونجد - من هذا الرابط - أن دقة الجهاز تتكون من:

Real-time DGPS<1m HRMS
<50cm with external PG-A5 antennaPP DGPS Accuracy<30cm with PG-A5GIS-RTKH: <5cm + 1.0ppm, V: <8cm + 1.0ppm with PG-A1Software

أ*ي أن:*

1- الدقة = أقل من 1 متر للعمل الحقلي اللحظي في حالة استقبال تصحيحات الشفرة من المحطة الثابتة
2- الدقة = أقل من 0.5 متر في حالة استقبال تصحيحات الشفرة من المحطة الثابتة مع استعمال أنتنا من نوع A5 
3- الدقة = أقل من 0.3 متر للعمل المكتبي (الحسابات) في حالة استقبال تصحيحات الشفرة من المحطة الثابتة
4- الدقة = أقل من 0.05 متر أفقيا و 0.08 متر رأسيا في حالة استقبال تصحيحات الموجة الحاملة من المحطة الثابتة

فكرة هذه النوعية من أجهزة الجي بي أس *تعتمد علي* وجود جهاز جي بي أس يحتل نقطة ثوابت معلومة الاحداثيات ، وبالتالي يستطيع حساب تصحيح لقياسات الاقمار الصناعية ذاتها ثم يرسل هذه التصحيحات الي الجهاز المتحرك سواء لحظيا (من خلال الراديو) أو يمكن معالجة البيانات لاحقا في المكتب من خلال برنامج الحسابات software 

وكما قلنا سابقا أن أرصاد الجي بي أس تتكون من *نوعين*: (1) أرصاد الشفرة وهي أقل دقة و (2) أرصاد الموجة الحاملة وهي أعلي دقة. فان كان جهاز الجي بي أس - مثل الجهاز الذي تسأل عنه - يستطيع استقبال تصحيحات أرصاد الشفرة فأنه يستطيع الوصول الي دقة 1 متر أما ان كان يستطيع استقبال تصحيحات أرصاد الموجة الحاملة فستصل الدقة الي حوالي 10 سنتمتر. 

كما تلاحظ - أخي الكريم - أن هذه الدقة ربما لا تناسب الاعمال المساحية الدقيقة وان كانت تناسب أعمال تجميع البيانات لمشروعات نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم,


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 مارس 2012)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> لدينا ارصاد جى بى اس ومنسوب الابسوليد ولدينا ايضا ميزانية لهذة النقاط ، لو سلمنا بصحة الميزانية والارصاد ممكن نعمل نموذج محلى للمنطقة. كيف هذا؟


 
السلام عليكم

في حالة وجود عدد من النقاط المعلوم عندها قيم حيود الجيويد N (فرق الارتفاع الاليبسويد - المنسوب) فيمكن تمثيل نموذج الجيويد المحلي لهذه المنطقة بأي صيغة رياضية ، فمثلا (1) يمكن استخدام برنامج الاكسل لعمل معادلة انحدار regression غالبا تكون في الصورة: N = a + b X + c Y حيث X,Y الاحداثيات الافقية و a, b, c تمثل مجاهيل المعادلة ، (2) استخدام برنامج السيرفر لعمل سطح يمثل توزيع قيم N علي هذه المنطقة (من خلال أمر Grid ، (3) استخدام برنامج Arc GIS لعمل سطح TIN أو سطح من نوع Raster Grid ..... وهكذا. ثم بعد ذلك اذا كان لدينا أي نقطة أخري معلوم عندها الارتفاع الجيوديسي من الجي بي أس فيمكننا *اسنباط interpolation* لقيمة الجيويد عندها (من خلال احداثياتها الافقية X,Y ) ومن ثم يمكن حساب منسوبها.

لكن لا بد الاشارة هنا الي *وجوب* توافر عدد معقول من النقاط المعلومة وأن يكون توزيعها جيدا علي المنطقة المطلوبة حتي تكون دقة نموذج الجيويد المحلي جيدة. 

 لمن يريد القراءة أكثر عن استخدام نموذج جيويد (مثلا النموذج العالمي EGM2008) باستخدام برنامج نظم المعلومات الجغرافية Arc GIS لتحويل ارتفاعات الجي بي أس الي مناسيب فيمكنه قراءة البحث الذي نشرته من 3 سنوات مع د. وسام الدين محمد في مؤتمر الجيوماتكس في البحرين في الرابط:

http://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod/Papers/827312/DATA_MANAGEMENT_OF_DIFFERENT_HEIGHT_SYSTEMS_WITHIN_GPS_GIS_INTEGRATED_SPATIAL_TECHNOLOGY



مصطفى المساح قال:


> فى حالة عدم توافر منسوب سطح البحر لنقطة هل يمكن فرضها وعمل نموذج محلى لهذة المنطقه


 
*لا يمكن* ذلك بالطبع ، فقيم المنسوب (الارتفاع عن سطح البحر) لا بد من قياسها أو حسابها بطريقة علمية ، لكن لا يمكن فرضها والا سيكون الجيويد المفروض غير دقيق علي الاطلاق !!

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 مارس 2012)

> 1- لو احد يشرح لي خطوات عمل rtk للجي بي سي لجهاز *r8* مدعوم بالصور
> 
> 2- عندي جهاز gps *map78s* garmin اريد يرشدني كيف تثبيت على كمبيوتري ( windows 7 )


 
السلام عليكم


من قال لا أعلم فقد أفتي !!!! 

أرجو من *باقي الزملاء في الملتقي* المشاركة والردود علي هذه الاسئلة ، خاصة من لديه خبرة بهذه *الموديلات*.


----------



## د جمعة داود (23 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم

تصل اشارات الأاقمار الصناعية الي أنتنا جهاز الجي بي أس عند مركزها وهو ما يسمي *مركز الموجة Phase Center* الذي يتم تحديده في المصنع. أي أن الاحداثيات التي يحسبها جهاز الجي بي أس هي احداثيات هذا المركز في الأنتنا ثم يقوم باسقاط هذا المركز الي الأرض ليحسب احداثيات النقطة الأرضية المحتلة. فاذا كان هناك أي خطأ - مهما كان بسيطا - في تحديد مركز الأنتنا فأنه سينتقل الي احداثيات النقطة المحتلة. مع استخدام أنتنا الجي بي أس في الطبيعة ربما يحدث تغير في مركز الموجه لها (عدة ملليمترات) مما يتطلب اعادة تحديده مرة أخري بدقة وهو ما يعرف *بمعايرة الانتنا Antenna Calibration* ، وهي خطوة تتم في المصنع أو لدي جهات متخصصة في الحي بي أس مثل هيئة المساحة الجيوديسية الامريكية. هذا الموضوع مهم جدا خاصة في التطبيقات التي تتطلب دقة عالية جدا (مثل متابعة تحركات القشرة الارضية أو متابعة هبوط المنشئات الضخمة مثل السدود والقناطر) وهو معروف ومطبق في الدول الغربية وان كان غير مطبقا في الدول العربية للأسف!

الروابط التالية تشمل معلومات أكثر عن موضوع تحديد و نصحيح مركز الموجة للأنتنا:

من هيئة المساحة الجيوديسية الامريكية:
http://www.fig.net/pub/fig2008/ppt/ts05g/ts05g_02_weston_mader_ppt_2857.pdf

http://edoc.gfz-potsdam.de/gfz/get/8356/0/45c28a083517ae0ecd62b31e8923d64c/8356.pdf

http://trs-new.jpl.nasa.gov/dspace/bitstream/2014/20513/1/98-1504.pdf

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (25 مارس 2012)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> اقوم برفع مساحى لمدينة كاملة بالسعودية واقوم بعمل شبكة نقاط تحكم مربوطة بنقاط الوزارة
> فاقوم اولا بعمل نقاط درجة اولى خارج النطاق العمرانى للمدينة بالجى بى اس ثم اقوم بعمل نقاط ثانوية داخل المدينة لكى يتم من خلالها عمل الرفع المساحى ، فعند عمل النقاط الثانوية اقوم برصد نقطتين بالجى بى اس ثم اقوم باحتلالهم بالتوال ستيشن ثم اقوم برصد باقى النقاط بالتوال ستيشن واقوم بعمل تصحيح لهذه الشبكة وذلك حتى لا يحجث مشكلة فى فرق الاحداثيات بين الجى بى اس والتوتال فما رايكم اثابكم الله




*ممتاز ! بالتوفيق و النجاح الدائم ان شاء الله
*


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 أبريل 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> السؤال الاول طلب مني رفع مساحي لمجموعة مواقع بالجي بي اس وبعد ذلك طلب مني اسقاط الرفع المساحي علي صور فضائية بالارك جي اي اس انا اعرف كيفية اسقاط ملف الاتوكاد علي الارك وكمان اعلم كيفية تصحيح الصو الفضائية فارجو معرفة كيفية دمج ملفات الاتوكاد مع الصور الفضائية في ملف واحد وكمان اريد معرفة انا هسلمهم ملفات ايه من الارك بعد الدمج



السلام عليكم
لا أعتقد أنه يوجد دمج لملفات الاوتوكاد مع الصور في ملف واحد ، هذه أول مرة أسمع عن هذا !!! يمكن فتح ملف أوتوكاد مع ملف الصورة الفضائية معا في مشروع gis في حالة ان كلاهما مرجع جغرافيا بنفس نظام الاحداثيات ، أي أن gis يعرضهما معا في مشروع (شاشة) واحد لكن لا يمكن دمجهما في ملف واحد ! والله أعلي وأعلم




علي فؤاد قال:


> السؤال الثاني انا خريج هندسة تعدين الازهر وعملت 4 سنوات معيدا بالكية تدريس مساحة وكنت بحضر ماجستير ولكن لظروف ما تركت الكلية وسافرت للعمل بالسعودية كمهندس مساحة منذ اربع سنوات والان اريد ان اعمل ماجستير بالمساحة في اي مكان سواء هنا او في مصر هل هذا ممكن وهل ممكن حضرتك تساعدني بالاشراف او المشورة




بالنسبة للجامعات السعودية الحكومية فهي لا تقبل أي طلاب غير سعوديين سواء في البكالوريوس أو الدراسات العليا. أما في مصر فطالما أنك خريج هندسة فيمكنك التقدم للماجستير في أي كلية هندسة ، فلو تقدمت للدراسة في قسم الهندسة المدنية أو قسم الهندسة المساحية (في هندسة شبرا) فأعتقد أنهم يطلبوا منك أداء سنة تمهيدية طالما أن تخصصك الاساسي كان مختلف (التعدين) ، وبعد ذلك يمكنك عمل الماجستير في المساحة. من الافضل أن تقدم لكليتك الاساسية (هندسة الازهر) فربما لا يطلبوا منك أداء هذه السنة التمهيدية ، وعليك مقابلة د. النقراشي رئيس قسم المساحة هناك وسيفيدك جدا في اختيار الموضوع و المشرفين ، أما عن اشرافي فأنا ليس لدي مانع ان شاء الله.

مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## sasax (3 أبريل 2012)

اريد اعرف منول جهاز بالعربي ترمبالr8gnss/r6/5800


----------



## د جمعة داود (6 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
جائني الاستفسار التالي في رسالة خاصة ، وكما قلت سابقا فمن الأفضل لمن لديه أي استفسار أن يطرحة في موضوع لتعم الفائدة ونفتح باب للحوار بين كل أعضاء المنتدي ولا يكون الرد قاصرا علي شخص بعينه.

____________________________ 
بداية لقد خضت تجربة مريرة مع الجى بى اس وتعطل المشروع عدة أشهر وتوصلت الى شيئ أرجو ان تصححه لى:
1- هذا الجهاز لايعطى نتائج ثابتة حيث أننى وضعت نقاط ثابتة ، ل43 كيلو متر ثم بعد شهر حاولت المراجعة عليها فوجدت النتائج مختلفة ، ثم جئت بجهاز آخر فوجدت نتائج غيرها تماما. 
2- ثم بدأت من نقطة معلومة وسلسلت الى المشروع وبعد فترة راجعت فوجدت الاحداثيات صحيحة والمناسيب نتائج مختلفة ولكنها قريبة.
3- ثم لجأت الى الميزان لعمل الميزانية ووجدت الفرق 1 متر ، علما بأننى اتصلت بالوكيل وأخبرنى أن هذا لابد منه والخطأ الطبيعى من 1 الى 5متر لعدة مبررات منها اختلاف منازل الأقمار عند الرصد فى كل مرة
ووجدت هجوما شديدا من المقاول ومن مديرى لأننى استشارى عليه وقد أضعت وقته وتوقفت معداته
فما الصواب وما الواجب على؟ 
____________________________ 

طبعا من الواضح أن الاخ الكريم بدأ يعمل بالجي بي أس دون دراسة أو تعلم لهذه التقنية و أساسياتها وبالتالي قابل مشكلات كبيرة من وجهة نظره جعلته في موقف حرج وهو من المفترض أنه استشاري المشروع !!! هل من المعقول أن أبدأ أعمل بجهاز وأنا لا أعرف عنه المبادئ الاساسية وكيفية التعامل معاه سواء في الحقل أو في الحسابات؟ 

1- المشكلة الاولي أنه يرصد بعض النقاط علي فترات زمنية ويجد فروق بين النتائج: تقنية الجي بي أس تعتمد أساسا علي حساب فروق الاحداثيات بين النقاط المرصودة ، أي أنها لا تحسب الاحداثيات نفسها ولذلك نقول أنها تقنية المواضع النسبية relative positioning مثلها مثل الميزانية التي تعتمد علي قياس فرق المنسوب بين نقطتين وليس المنسوب نفسه. ولكي نجعل الجي بي أس يحسب الاحداثيات لكل نقطة نبدأ من نقطة معلومة (مثلما نبدأ من روبير معلوم المنسوب في الميزانية). بعض برامج حسابات الجي بي أس لديها ما يسمي الحساب الالي automatic processing وهو يعتمد علي تثبيت احداثيات أي نقطة من نقاط المشروع بقيمة = احداثياتها التقريبية الناتجة من الارصاد مباشرة ، وبهذا يمكن للبرنامج أن يحسب احداثيات لكل النقاط المرصودة. لكن للأسف فهذه احداثيات غير دقيقة والسبب أنها تعتمد علي احداثيات تقريبية للنقطة التي تم اعتبارها نقطة ثابتة معلومة. فإذا كررنا الرصد مرة أخري – سواء بنفس الجهاز أو بجهاز اخر – فأن البرنامج في المرة الثانية سيعتمد علي احداثيات تقريبية لنقطة معينة وسيفترض أنها نقطة ثابتة ثم منها يحسب احداثيات باقي النقاط. هل ستكون الاحداثيات في المرتين واحدة؟ طبعا لا ... والسبب أن احداثيات النقطة الثابتة ستكون مختلفة من مرة لأخرى. ومن المفترض لأي متخصص في الجي بي أس ألا يلجأ لهذا الاختيار automatic processing إلا في حالة الفحص المبدئي للأرصاد فقط.

2- حل المشكلة السابقة هو نفس ما قام به الاخ الكريم بعد ذلك !! ، وهو البدء من نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات وإعطاء قيمة احداثياتها الحقيقية لبرنامج الحساب. هنا ستكون احداثيات باقي النقاط المرصودة احداثيات حقيقية في كل مرة رصد ، بمعني لو أعدت رصد المشروع عدة مرات في فترات زمنية مختلفة سأحصل علي نفس الاحداثيات (ربما بفروق بسيطة لا تتعدي السنتيمترات فقط). 

3- أما فرق المناسيب فكما قلنا سابقا أن الارتفاعات المقاسة بالجي بي أس هي الارتفاع عن سطح الاليسويد ولكي نحولها الي ارتفاعات عن مستوي سطح البحر (أي مناسيب) يجب استخدام نموذج جيويد. ستكون دقة المناسيب المحسوبة = دقة نموذج الجيويد المستخدم وليست دقة الجي بي أس نفسه. برامج الجي بي أس غالبا تحتوي داخلها علي نموذج جيويد عالمي لكي تتمكن من حساب المناسيب للنقاط المرصودة. فاذا كانت دقة هذا النموذج = 1 متر فأن دقة المناسيب المحسوبة ستكون = 1 متر أيضا. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أبريل 2012)

خالد قريسو قال:


> أستاذي الكريم تحية طيبة.. ماهو أنسب نهج يمكن اتباعه في الدراسات التفصيلية للطرق الطويله (crossectional detail at fixed interval)
> ثانيا" : ما أقوم به في مثل هذه الدراسات اولا" تثبيت نقاط تحكم افقية كل 5كلم علي طول المسار بداية بنقطة معلومة الاحداثيات ومن ثم يتم رصدها بطريقة الرصد التابت في شكل مثلثات ويتم حساب خطأ القفل لكل الشبكة , بعد ذللك أقوم بعمل ميزانية بجهاز الLevel بطريقة ال Duble Set لتحديد االفرق في الارتفاع بين نقاط الشبكه ومن ثم أقوم بتغذية القيم المستخلصة من الميزانية لنقاط الشبكه أي ان نأخذ قيم ال X,Y من ناتج شبكة الرصد الثابت وقيمة ال z من نقاط الميزانية لتكون لدي نقاط تحكم أفقية ورأسية موزعة علي طول المسار المقترح كل 5 كلم , بعد ذللك أقوم بالرفع التفصيلي باستخدام طريقة الرصد المتحرك RTK ويتم وضع ال Base في احد نقاط التحكم المستخرجة سابقا" وأقوم بتوقيع نقاط تحكم اضافية كل 2 كلم
> سؤالي هو ما رأيك بهذا النهج وما مدي الدقة االرأسية للنقاط الاضافية الناتجة من التوقيع كل 2 كلم وهل يمكن اعتبارها نقاط تحكم رأسي ؟
> ملحوظة : *لا أستخدم اي goid model اثناء الرفع او في الحسابات في المكتب .
> * يتم رصد النقاط الأضافية كنقاط تحكم ولمدة 3 دقائق بعد توقيعها وتثبيتها ز



السلام عليكم

أسلوبك جيد جدا ومن المتوقع أن تكون نتائجه دقيقة أيضا

1- أما أنك لا تستخدم نموذج جيويد صراحة فما تقوم به هو ضمنيا تطوير جيويد لهذه المنطقة !! فبرصدك لمناسيب نقاط التحكم فأنت تحدد العلاقة بين المنسوب والجي بي أس وحيث أن المسافة بين نقاط التحكم = 5 كم فمن المفترض أن التغير في الجيويد لن يكون كبيرا في هذه المسافة وبالتالي فهناك حلين: اما استخدام الجيويد في تحويل ارتفاعات الجي بي أس الي مناسيب ، أو استخدام مناسيب نقاط التحكم مباشرة لحساب مناسيب النقاط الثانوية كل 2 كم وهو ما تقوم أنت به فعلا ... وكلا الحلين سيعطي نتائج متقاربة ، اذن ما تقوم به صحيح 100% من الناحية النظرية أيضا

2- أما رصد نقاط التحكم الاضافية لمدة 3 دقائق فقط فهذا أيضا جيد لأنك تربط علي نقطة تحكم رئيسية تم حسابها بطريقة static ولا تبعد الا أقل من 5 كم عن النقطة الاضافية ، اذن دقة الرصد هنا ستكون أيضا جيده حتي وان كانت الفترة الزمنية بسيطة!

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما و خبيرة ووفقك لما يحب ويرضي


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم

دقة نماذج الارتفاعات الرقمية يعبر عنها بقيمة الانحراف المعياري Standard Deviation لنتائج اختبار هذا النموذج علي مجموعة من النقاط المعلومة. أي أن دقة النموذج = *الدقة المتوسطة* له وليس دقته عند كل نقطة. 
فمثلا اذا قلنا أن دقة نموذج معين = 1 متر ، فمن الممكن أن يكون النموذج أدق عند بعض النقاط (أقل من 1 متر) ويكون أقل دقة عند نقاط أخري (أكبر من 1 متر). 

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## مصدر طاقة (14 أبريل 2012)

KRAOUCHI قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله : إلى كل من يساعدني في حل هذه المشكلة أدعوا له بالخير مسبقا والمتمثلة في
> عندي جي ب أس من نوع لايكا 900 س وكان يعمل بشكل جيد وعندما قمت بتحديث توقف عن العمل ولم أستطع حتى هذه الساعة لم أستطع إعادة تشغيله فإلى كل من يستطيع مساعدتي له جزيل الشكر أخوكم لحسن


 
بعد اذن الدكتور جمعة

اخي راجع الوكيل للاجهزة لايكا في بلدك
باذن الله يفيدك


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 أبريل 2012)

محمدأبوحفص قال:


> * أما موضوع المنسوب فهو بالفعل يوجد منسوب معلوم ومحدد بالجهاز المنطقة ( عين العبد ) التى يتم الاعتماد علي ،ها كمستوى مقارنة فى المملكة ولكن المشكلة التى اكتشفتها بعد ذلك عندما قمت بالمراجعة بالميزان أن الميزان أدق فى مراجعة المناسيب من ال جى بى اسي ووجد فرق فى ال43 كيلومتر = 1 م . فهل فعلا الميزان أدق . *



السلام عليكم

أخي الكريم: كما سبق الاشارة فأن الجي بي أس يعطي الارتفاع عن سطح الاليبسويد أو المرجع الجيوديسي (الارتفاع الجيوديسي) بينما الميزان يعطي الارتفاع عن متوسط منسوب سطح البحر (المنسوب) ، وهذين نوعين مختلفين من الارتفاعات ولا يمكن المقارنة بينهما مباشرة. لكي نحول الارتفاع الجيوديسي الي منسوب يلزمنا معرفة الفرق بين الاليبسويد و مستوي سطح البحر في منطقة الدراسة ، وهذا الفرق ليس ثابت لكنه فرق متغير من نقطة لأخري ولذلك نحتاج "نموذج جيويد" أي معرفة الفروق علي امتداد المنطقة كلها وليس عند نقطة واحدة فقط. الجيويد في بعض الدول يتغير بمعدل 2-3 سنتيمتر لكل واحد كيلومتر ، بمعني أن في 43 كيلومتر في مشروعك فمن الممكن أن يتغير الجيويد بقيمة 1 متر ، وهذا هو الفرق الذي حدث معك. اذن: المقارنة هنا بين الجي بي أس و الميزان مقارنة غير سليمة ولا نستطيع أن نقول من منهما أدق من الاخر طالما أننا نقارن بين نوعين مختلفين من بيانات الارتفاعات. 

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 أبريل 2012)

محمدأبوحفص قال:


> ا تم ادخال مستوى مقارنة لمنسوب سطح البحر داخل الجى بى اس وهى نقطة عين العبد المعتمدة من المملكة فالمقارنة بين منسوبى لسطح البحر ، أرجو من حضرتك ضرب مثال بالأرقام حتى أفهم . وجزاك الله خيرا



*السلام عليكم*


*عند ادخالك لقيمة منسوب أول نقطة (ارتفاعها عن مستوي سطح البحر) لنفترض أنه = 100 متر فأنت تجعل الجي بي أس يحسب قيمة فرق الجيويد عند هذه النقطة. نفترض أن ارتفاع النقطة عن الاليبسويد (الارتفاع الذي يقيسه الجي بي أس نفسه) = 120 متر ـ اذن الجي بي أس سيعرف أن فرق الجيويد عند هذه النقطة = 120 - 100 = 20 متر مثلا.*


*عندما ترصد نقطة أخري بالجي بي أس - علي بعد 40 كيلومتر مثلا - فأن الجي بي أس سيقيس ارتفاعها الجيوديسي وليكن = 200 متر مثلا ثم سيحسب منسوبها كما حسبه في النقطة المعلومة = 200 - 20 = 180 متر*


*أي أن الجي بي أس يفترض أن الفرق بين سطح الاليبسويد و سطح البحر ثابت (فرق 20 متر) في هذه المسافة ولم يتغير ، بمعني اخر أنه سيفترض أن السطحين متوازيين والفرق بينهما فرق ثابت ، أليس كذلك؟*


*المشكلة الان أن السطحين غير متوازيين في الحقيقة !! فالفرق بينهما يتغير مع تغير المسافة ، أي أن الفرق يزيد أو يقل من نقطة لأخرى و من منطقة لأخرى. نفترض أن هذا الفرق يزيد بمعدل 2 سم لكل واحد كيلومتر ، اذن في مسافة 40 كم (كما في المثال الحالي) فأن الفرق سيبلغ = 40 × 2 = 80 سم. أي أن هذه القيمة (معدل التغير) لا يعرفها الجي بي أس لأنه أفترض أن الفرق سيظل ثابتا ولن يتغير ! وبالتالي فأن المنسوب الذي سيحسبه الجي بي أس للنقطة الثانية سيكون به خطأ = نفس هذه القيمة 80 سم.*
*اذا كنا نعرف منسوب اخر نقطة (منسوب مرصود فعلا بالميزان) سنجده = 180.8 م وليس 180 م كما حسبه الجي بي أس ، وهذا الفرق أو الخطأ الذي سنجده في المناسيب المحسوبة من الجي بي أس. *

*السبب هنا أننا لم نستخدم نموذج جيويد جيد ، فنموذج الجيويد ما هو الا قيم فرق الجيويد في منطقة معينة من الارض ، أي أنه يحدد الفرق بين الاليبسويد و سطح البحر في منطقة كاملة وليس عند نقطة معينة كما لو أنك استطعت حساب الفرق عند مجموعة من النقاط التي تغطي كل هذه المنطقة. فاذا استخدمنا نموذج جيويد مع الجي بي أس فأن الجي بي أس سيقيس الارتفاع الجيوديسي عند أي نقطة في المنطقة ومن نموذج الجيويد سيعرف قيمة الفرق بالضبط عند هذه النقطة وبالتالي يستطيع حساب منسوب النقطة بدقة معقولة. *

*هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.*


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 أبريل 2012)

brraq قال:


> ما هو ادق جهاز gps كفي يمكن ان اشترية من السوق وكم تبلغ دقتة الافقية والرأسية



السلام عليكم

سبق الاجابة علي سؤال مماثل. *كل* الاجهزة الكفية أو الملاحية أو المحمولة يدويا (كلها مسميات لنفس الفئة) دقتها واحدة *ولا يختلف جهاز عن اخر من حيث الدقة وهي: 4-8 أفقيا و 5-15 متر رأسيا*. الاختلافات بين موديلات هذه الاجهزة هي اختلافات في المواصفات فقط (نوع الشاشة ، الشاشة ملونة أم لا ، حجم الذاكرة ، نوع البطاريات ...... الخ) لكن الدقة واحدة.

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 أبريل 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> انا سالت حضرتك عن اذا ما كان هناك نموزج جيويد مودل في المملكة سابقا وقلت لا يوجد سؤالي الان ما هو ادق نموزج جيويد ممكن استخدمه في المملكة وهل هذا النموزج يستخدم في جميع مدن المملكة علي الاطلاق ام هناك نموزج في دقيق بعض الشيء في الرياض وهناك اخر في جدة وثالث في الدمام وهكذا 00000000000000
> والسوال السابق عن النمازج المجانية المتاحة علي النت وشركات وكلاء الاجهزة وهل هناك نموزج للبيع يمكن استخدامه في المملكة ومن اين يشتري
> وهل دقة هذه النمازج لكل الاجهزة بمعني هل النموزج اي دي ام 2008 مثلا يعطي نفس الدقة مع اجهزة ترمبل او لايكا او سوكيا ولا هناك نموزج لجهاز لايكا واخر لترمبل



السلام عليكم

1- لكي نحدد دقة نموذج جيويد معين في منطقة معينة يجب اختباره علي نقاط معلومة. مثلا في المملكة لكي نعرف دقة نموذج الجيويد EGM2008 فيجب أن يكون لدينا مجموعة من نقاط الثوابت الارضية معلوم لها قيمة ارتفاع الجي بي أس + قيمة منسوبها عن سطح البحر ، وبالتالي يمكننا حساب فرق الجيويد عند كل نقطة من هذه النقاط (الارتفاع الجيوديسي – المنسوب) ، ثم نقارن هذه القيم بالقيم التي يعطيها نموذج الجيويد عند نفس المواقع. أذن سنحسب قيمة خطأ النموذج عند مجموعة من النقاط ومن متوسط الاخطاء و الانحراف المعياري لها نحدد دقة النموذج في هذا المنطقة. أنا ومجموعة من زملائي في مصر عملنا بحث من سنتين (وتم نشره في مجلة المساحة الامريكية 2010م) عن دقة نموذج EGM2008 في مصر لأن كان متوافر لدينا قيمة الجيويد الحقيقية عند 500 نقطة في مصر وبالتالي أستطعنا تحديد دقة هذا النموذج. أما في المملكة فمن يستطيع عمل هذه التجربة هو من لديه مثل هذه البيانات ! وأنا لم أقرأ أي بحث سواء محلي أو عالمي عن تحديد دقة أي نموذج جيويد في المملكة ، وبالتالي لا أستطيع أن أرد علي سؤالك !!

2- لا أعرف ان كان هناك نماذج جيويد مطروحة للبيع في المملكة أم لا!

3- أما عن النماذج العالمية فأدقهم حتي الان هو EGM2008 فدقته المتوسطة علي مستوي العالم = 20-25 سنتيمتر ، وعند اختباره في مصر وجدنا أن دقته في نفس المستوي وكانت = 23 سم.

4- لا يعتمد نموذج الجيويد علي الجهاز المستخدم ، ولا يوجد نموذج لكل جهاز من شركات الجي بي أس. معظم هذه الشركات تأخذ نموذج عالمي و تضعه داخل برامجها software لكنها لا تقوم بعمل نماذج جيويد بنفسها.

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 أبريل 2012)

محمدأبوحفص قال:


> كيفية ايجاد فرق جيويد متوسط بأبسط طريقة دون برنامج ( أم الأفضل ايجاد المناسيب بالميزان بداية من نقطة معلومة والعودة اليها )



السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا علي كلماتك الرقيقة

أسهل طريقة لمشروعك (مسافة 43 كم علي ما أتذكر وهي مسافة ليست كبيرة) هو ايجاد فرق الجيويد في أول المشروع و اخره ، بمعني قياس الارتفاع الجيوديسي بالجي بي أس لنقطة في أول المشروع و نقطة في اخره ثم قياس منسوب هاتين النقطتين (بالميزان) وبالتالي تستطيع حساب فرق الجيويد في أول المشروع و اخره. أما عن نقاط باقي المشروع فيمكنك *افتراض أن* الجيويد يتغير بطريقة أو بمعدل منتظم بين أول نقطة و اخر نقطة. مثلا لو كان فرق الجيويد = 10 متر عند أول المشروع و كان فرق الجيويد = 11 متر عند اخر المشروع فيمكن أن نفترض أن التغير (قيمته = 1 متر) يكون بانتظام في هذه المسافة ، أي أن التغير = 1 متر / 43 كم = 2.3 سم لكل كيلومتر. فمثلا لو عندي نقطة في المشروع تبعد 20 كم عن نقطة البداية فأن الجيويد عندها سيكون = 10 متر (الجيويد عند أول نقطة) + 2.3 (معدل التغير) × 20 (المسافة عن أول نقطة) = 10 متر + 46 سم = 10.46 متر. اذن لو ارتفاع الجي بي أس لهذه النقطة = 85 متر فأن منسوبها = 85 - 10.46 = 74.54 متر مثلا. 

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 أبريل 2012)

محمدأبوحفص قال:


> ول نقطة منسوبها معلوم بالميزان يمكن السلسلة لأنها قريبة لكن كيف يمكن الحصول على منسوب آخر نقطة هل لابد أن أسلسل بالميزان من أول نقطة حتى أصل الى آخر نقطة لمعرفة منسوبها بالميزان أم ماذا أفعل



السلام عليكم

نعم ما كنت أقصده هو ان كانت هناك امكانية لرصد منسوب اخر نقطة بالميزان ، أي ان كانت هناك نقاط معلومة bm في نهاية المشروع فيمكن عمل ميزانية لرصد منسوب اخر نقطة ، وبالتالي حساب معدل تغير الجيويد. 
اما ان لم تكن هناك نقاط روبيرات bm في نهاية المشروع فتوجد بعض الحلول التي يعتمد اختيار أيا منها علي الدقة المطلوبة في هذا المشروع:

1- يمكن استخدام الثيودليت أو التوتال في عمل ميزانية مثلثية (حساب فرق الارتفاع بمعلومية المسافة و الزاوية الرأسية) لحساب منسوب اخر نقطة بصورة عملية سريعة طالما أن منسوب أول نقطة في المشروع معلوما من الميزانية. هذه طريقة سريعة وتكلفتها غير عالية وان كانت دقتها أقل من الميزانية الطولية بالميزان.

2- ان كنت تريد دقة عالية فليس أمامك الا العمل بالميزان لسلسة الميزانية من أول المشروع الي نهايته ، وان كان بالطبع هذا الاختيار سيكون مكلفا وسيستغرق وقت أطول في العمل الحقلي.

في كلتا الحالتين سيتوافر لديك ارتفاع الجي بي أس + المنسوب للنقاط الرئيسية بالمشروع (كل 5 كم) وتستطيع حساب معدل تغير الجيويد ثم تستخدمه في حساب مناسيب كل النقاط الثانوية (2 كم) باستخدام الجي بي أس فقط. 
والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 أبريل 2012)

محمدأبوحفص قال:


> فاذا كنت سوف أبذل مجهود ووقت بالميزان فما الذى سيضيفه لى الجى بى اس بعد معرفة معدل تغير الجويد ؟



السلام عليكم

سؤال جيد وفي محله ! لكن أنت سترصد ميزانية للنقاط الرئيسية كل 5 كم ، فماذا عن النقاط الفرعية كل 2 كم وماذا عن كل النقاط التي ستقوم برفعها في المشروع؟ هل سترصدها كلها بالميزان أيضا؟ 

في حالة معرفتك لمعدل تغير الجيويد فستكتفي بالرصد بالجي بي أس _*فقط*_ ثم ستحسب مناسيب كل هذه النقاط دون رصدها بالميزان وطبعا الجي بي أس أسرع و أوفر في الرصد من الميزانية. أليس كذلك؟ 

هذه هي فائدة الجيويد: استخدام الجي بي أس في الرصد ثم حساب المناسيب ، ولذلك فأن البعض يطلق علي هذا الأسلوب مصطلح *"الميزانية بدون ميزان"* !

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (25 أبريل 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> لك مشاركة في ملتقي الهندسة المساحية بعنوان برنامج لحساب egm2008 ، ما دقة هذا البرنامج والنتائج التي يعطيها هل هي بالسم ام بالمليمتر ام بالمتر



السلام عليكم

في المشاركة المذكورة في منتدي الهندسة المساحية في الرابط
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/t452-topic#1040

كنت أقارن بين نتائج حساب الجيويد باستخدام برنامجين كلاهما يعتمد علي تطبيق نموذج الجيويد العالمي EGM2008 ، أي أن أرقام الفروقات المذكورة هي فروقات نتائج البرنامجين وليست دقة نموذج الجيويد نفسه !

أما عن نموذج الجيويد نفسه EGM2008 فقد قلت أني أختبرته علي بيانات حقيقية في مصر وأعطي فروقات في حدود 23 سنتمتر في المتوسط ، وهذا ما يمكن أن أطلق عليه دقة EGM2008 عند استخدامه في تحويل ارتفاعات الجي بي أس الي مناسيب. 

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## sarab sarab (25 أبريل 2012)

*دورات مساحية*

*يمنع وضع الاعلانات التجارية 
*


----------



## د جمعة داود (6 مايو 2012)

مصدر طاقة قال:


> بعد عملية الرصد بطريقة Static وبعد تحليل Data بالبرنامج الخاص تبين أعدم وجود Base line مكون بين النقطة المرصودة ونقطة ال Control point اي انه لايوجد ربط بين النقطتين. حيث ان المسافة بين النقطتين 8 كلم ومدة الرصد كانت ساعة واحدة وبطاريات ال Reciver تعمل بشكل جيد وكانت زاوية القطع 15 درجة
> 
> برأيك ماهي المشاكل التي قد تسبب عدم ربط النقطتين ببعضهما.



السلام عليكم

لا أستطيع أن أحدد المشكلة نظريا ! لكن:

1- تأكد من نوع الارصاد في كل ملف ، فلا بد أن تكون الارصاد التي تم تجميعها من نوع phase وليست من نوع code ويمكنك التأكد من خصائص الارصاد عند فتحها في البرنامج

2- تأكد من أن البرنامج نفسه به امكانية حساب خطوط القواعد، ان كان البرنامج هو Leica LGO 7 الموجود كراك علي النت فبه مشكلة في الحسابات !! 

3- فيما عدا ذلك يمكنك رفع ملفين الارصاد وارسال الرابط لي لكي أفحصهم فربما عرفت المشكلة

والسلام علبكم


----------



## د جمعة داود (27 مايو 2012)

maged dida قال:


> بعد اذن حضرتك يادكتور عايز حضرتك تتكلم عم مشكله ال ambiguity وليه اما بنكون شغالين بجهاز
> gps R8 duale frequancy
> وبنيجي نحل علي برنامج lgo بطريقه spp مش بتحل ال ambiguity .



السلام عليكم

أشعر كأني لا أفهم السؤال جيدا ! فقيمة الغموض ambiguity غير مطلوب حلها في طريقة النقطة الواحدة single ppoint positioning المعروفة باسم spp ، فهل هذا هو المقصود؟

الغموض هو قيمة جزء من الدورة، فجهاز الجي بي أس يستطيع معرفة عدد الدورات الصحيحة أو الدورات الكاملة التي عملتها اشارة القمر الصناعي حتي وصولها لجهاز الاستقبال، لكن يبقي في نهاية المسافة جزء من الدورة (دورة غير كاملة) لا يستطيع الجهاز قياسها ولذلك يحاول أن يحسبها من الارصاد ثنائية التردد dual-frequency (الجهاز يستقبل اشارات الاقمار الصناعية علي ترددين مختلفين). قيمة الغموض مهمة في خطوط القواعد baselines القصيرة و المتوسطة (حتي 50 كم) لأن معرفة هذه القيمة يزيد من دقة الاحداثيات المحسوبة للنقطة المحتلة، أما في الخطوط الاطول من ذلك فأن الغموض لن يكون هو أكثر أنواع الاخطاء تأثيرا علي الدقة. هذا ملخص بسيط لموضوع الغموض ولكنه مشروح بالتفصيل في كتابي عن الجي بي أس.

لكن في سؤالك تقول أنك ترصد بجهاز R8 (أعتقد أنه جهاز ترمبل) وتحسب ببرنامج LGO وهو برنامج من شركة ليكا ... أليس كذلك؟ أولا لدي سؤال: لماذا لا تستخدم برنامج Geomatic Office الخاص بشركة ترمبل؟

من المعروف أن كل شركة يكون لها صيغة format معينة لملفاتها ولكي نأخذ أرصاد نوع من الاجهزة الي برنامج حسابات من شركة أخري نقوم بتحويل الملفات الي صيغة RINEX وهي الصيغة القياسية standard format لملفات الجي بي أس، هنا عليك أن تتأكد من نقطتين: (1) أن برنامج ترمبل قد حول الملفات الي RINEX بصورة صحيحة تحتوي علي كلا الترددين L1, L2 ، (2) أن برنامج LGO أيضا يقرأ ملفات RINEX بصورة سليمة. يمكن تنفيذ ذلك يمراجعة الارصاد raw في برنامج LGO قبل بدء الحسابات لتتأكد من أنها تحتوي كلا الترددين وليس تردد L1 فقط (فالغموض لا يتم حسابه الا من أرصاد ثنائية التردد). 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (27 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله تعالي ومازال في العمر بقية سأحاول أن أشرح بالتفصيل الجزء العملي في الجي بي أس، لكن ليس الان فبصراحة فبعد انتهائي من كتاب مبادئ المساحة فقد بدأت في اعداد كتاب جديد عن الخرائط الرقمية (أو خرائط الحاسوب) computer mapping وسيحتوي الجزء النظري عن أساسيات الخرائط و نظم الاسقاط و نظم الاحداثيات والمصادر التقنية الحديثة لتجميع المعلومات مثل الجي بي أس والاستشعار عن بعد، ثم الجزء العملي الذي سيحتوي شرح تفصيلي بالصور لبرامج الخرائط مثل الارك ماب و السيرفر و الجلوبال مابر. الحمد لله أنهيت - حتي الان - أول 8 فصول في 200 صفحة وأدعو الله أن يمدني بالعمر و الصحة لاكمال ما تبقي من الكتاب. بعد ذلك - بمشيئة الله - سأحاول أن أشرح حسابات الجي بي أس عمليا. دعواتكم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 مايو 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> السلام و عليكم
> انى اتصل من اربيل/ عيراق, عندي جهاز Leica Viva GPS GS15 باربيل CORS Station موجود بالاسم ISER, اريد ان اربط الجهاز با CORS station, لذالك اطلب المساعدة منك ان ارشدنى الى توصيل والربط مع CORS



السلام عليكم

*لم أفهم سؤالك جيدا للأسف !* ماذا تقصد بتوصيل وربط جهازك مع المحطة الثابتة؟ هل تريد الحصول علي بيانات هذه المحطة *on-line*؟ أنا لا أعرف ان كان هذا ممكنا أم لا؟ فأنا لم أعمل علي شئ مماثل من قبل، *ومن قال لا أعلم فقد أفتي !
*
أما في حالة أنك تريد الحصول علي بيانات المحطة لاستخدامها كنقطة مرجعية reference station أو base point (ليس لحظيا) فيمكنك تنزيل بيانات أي محطة CORS من عدة مواقع و منهم موقع هيئة المساحة الامريكية الذي يضم محطة ISER في أربيل:

أدخل علي الرابط
http://www.ngs.noaa.gov/CORS/data.shtml

أختار أول خيار متاح وهو User Friendly CORS وفي الصفحة الجديدة: أدخل تاريخ (اليوم) البيانات التي تريد الحصول عليها ثم أضغط أيقونة CONTINUE وفي الصفحة الجديد وأمام Site ID أكتب اسم محطة أربيل وهو ISER وتحت سطر *Would you like the corresponding files? *أجعل جميع الاختيارات = Yes حتي تحصل علي كل ملفات المحطة المطلوبة، 

في نهاية الصفحة أضغط أيقونة SUBMIT فتجد نافذة جديدة بها ملف مضغوط zip سيحتوي أرصاد هذه المحطة لليوم الذي تم اختياره، فتحفظ هذا الملف علي الكمبيوتر ثم تستخدمه بعد ذلك في برنامج GPS الذي لديك فتكون لديك الارصاد الاصلية *raw data* لمحطة أربيل وتتعامل معها كأنها نقطة GPS في مشروعك.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## maged dida (28 مايو 2012)

د جمعة داود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أشعر كأني لا أفهم السؤال جيدا ! فقيمة الغموض ambiguity غير مطلوب حلها في طريقة النقطة الواحدة single ppoint positioning المعروفة باسم spp ، فهل هذا هو المقصود؟
> 
> ...



بالنسبه لاستخدامنا برنامج lgo بدلا من برنامج tgo وده بسبب ان شركه ترمل اوقفت عمل كل براممجها المعروفه في الحل
(قد تكون طورت برامج جديده غير متاحه بعد)
واحنا بنحول كل الارصاد فعلا ل فورمات rinex حتي نسطيتع العمل عليها في البرنامج 
خالص الشكر يادكتور
^_^


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 يونيو 2012)

moha_aga قال:


> ماذا يقصد في Scale Factors و scale point او في جي بي اس



السلام عليكم
موضوع معامل القياس Scale Factor مشروح في عدة موضوعات في منتديات كثيرة ويمكن بالبحث (في جوجل) العثور علي عشرات الصفحات باللغة العربية عن هذا الموضوع. سأنقل هنا جزءا من مناقشة عن الموضوع موجودة في منتدي الهندسة المساحية في الرابط:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/t394-topic



Scale Factor أو معامل القياس (للمسافات) هو النسبة العددية بين مسافتين علي نظامين مختلفين. فمثلا لو قست مسافة معينة علي الارض باعتبار أن الارض سطح مستوي ثم قست هذه المسافة اخذا في الاعتبار أن الارض سطح كروي (أو البسويد) فأن معامل القياس = المسافة الاولي / المسافة الثانية.... ولذلك فهو غالبا قريب جدا من القيمة واحد.

في المراجع الجيوديسية Datums فمعامل القياس هو النسبة (الكسر) العددي بين مسافة مقاسة علي الالبسويد و المسافة الحقيقية المقابلة لها علي الطبيعة. في المراجع القديمة (مثل هلمرت و هايفورد) كان هناك أفتراض أو اعتقاد أنه لا يوجد فرق بين كلا المسافتين و بالتالي فأن قيمة معامل القياس = 1 تماما ، بينما في المراجع الجيوديسية الحديثة (مثل WGS84) فأن القيمة تكون قريبة من 1 لكنها لا تساوي الواحد نفسه.

معامل القياس أيضا مهم جدا عند التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية ، وخاصة للاجابة علي السؤال: اذا حسبت أو قست مسافة علي WGS84 فكم المسافة المقابلة لها علي هلمرت 1906 مثلا؟ يجب أن أعرف قيمة معامل القياس بين المسافات علي هذين المرجعين ، لذلك فأن معامل القياس يعد واحد من عناصر التحويل - السبعة - المطلوب تحديدهم بين أي مرجعين جيوديسين حتي يمكن تحويل الاحداثيات من مرجع لاخر.

كذلك في المحطات الشاملة - التوتال استاشن - فمعامل القياس يجب تحديده لتحويل المسافة التي يقيسها الجهاز الي المسافة المقابلة اذا قستها فعلا علي الطبيعة ، وغالبا فأن قيمته تكون محددة لكل جهاز بناءا علي مواصفاته الفنية (وخاصة نوع الاشارة أو الموجة المستخدمة في قياس المسافانت لكل جهاز) ... وغالبا فأن معظم أجهزة التوتال استاشن يكون في دليل تشغيلها قيمة معامل القياس لكل مسافة أقوم بقياسها وكذلك تختلف - هذه القيمة - باختلاف درجة الحرارة و الضغط و الرطوبة في الموقع أثناء القياس (لكن للاسف غالبا مستخدمي التوتال استاشن لا يلتفتون لهذه المعلومات ويدخلون قيمة تقريبية ثابتة لمعامل القياس وهو خطأ شائع ويظهر تأثيره فعلا في المسافات الكبيرة). ومعظم الاجهزة الحديثة وخاصة الدقيقة منها - دقة 1" في الزوايا ودقة 3 مللي للمسافات - تسمح بتغيير قيمة معامل القياس في كل مرحلة من مراحل العمل ، وربما تكون الاجهزة متوسطة الدقة لا تسمح بذلك لان تأثير تغيير معامل القياس سيكون بسيط جدا وأقل من دقة الجهاز نفسه.
أيضا هناك من لا يعبر عن Scale Factor بوحدات النسبة العددية انما يعبر عنه بوحدة أخري يطلق عليها ppm وخاصة يستخدم هذا المصطلح في قياسات GPS . 

كلمة ppm اختصار لجملة part per million أو جزء من المليون ، فعندما أقول أن دقة مسافة = 5 ppm فهذا يدل علي وجود خطأ يساوي 5 جزء في المليون أي 5 ملليمتر لكل واحد كيلومتر من هذه المسافة. معظم مستخدمي GPS يستخدمون وحدة ppm عند حساب قيمة معامل القياس وخاصة عند التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية datums المختلفة. فاذا قلت أن scale factor = 2 ppm فهذا معناه أن المسافة في المرجع الاول سيضاف اليها قيمة = 2 جزء من المليون (أي 2×10 أس-6 )من قيمتها ، لتعطي قيمة المسافة المناظرة لها في المرجع الثاني. 


أما عن الاختلاف بين قياسات الجي بي اس والتوتال استاشن. هناك سببين وراء تلك المشكلة:

(1) أن هناك بعض مستخدمي الجي بي اس يأخذ الاحداثيات الناتجة أو المسافات بين النقاط - كما هي - ويحاول العمل بها بالتوتال استاشن فيجد فرق بين قيم الاحداثيات أو المسافات دون أن يدري أن هذه القياسات تعتبر ثلاثية الابعاد three-diemnsional أي علي مجسم الارض بينما التوتال استاشن مبنية علي نظرية عمل المساحة المستوية أو الاحداثيات ثنائيىة الابعاد two-dimensional أي يجب أولا اسقاط الاحداثيات من المجسم الي المستوي map projection 

(2) أما السبب الثاني فيواجه المستخدمين الاكثر خبرة والذين يقومون بعمل اسقاط احداثيات فعلا للحصول علي احداثيات أفقية E and N لكنهم يجدوا فروقات أيضا ! والسبب في هذه الحالة هة التشوه الناتج عن الاسقاط ذاته (كما قلنا سابقا أن التشوه = صفر عند خط الطول الاساسي لشريحة الاسقاط zone ثم يبدأ في الزيادة ليصل الي أقصي قيمة عند أطراف الشريحة)...... هذا عن أسباب المشكلة.

أما عن حلول المشكلة فكلها حلول تطبيقية - ليست صحيحة بنسبة 100% من وجهة النظر العلمية - لكنها تؤدي الغرض وتحاول الغاء فروق الاحداثيات و المسافات بين الجي بي اس و التوتال استاشن وخاصة عند العمل في مشروع يستخدم كلا التقنيتين فمثلا أثبت نقاط ثوابت رئيسية control station باستخدام الجي بي اس بينما سيتم الرفع التفصيلي باستخدام التوتال استاشن فاذا بدأت باحداثيات أول نقطة (من الجي بي اس) ورصدت النقطة الثانية وحسبت احداثياتها من التوال استاشن سأجد فرق كما قلت أنت في رسالتك يكون في حدود عدة ديسيمترات. 

الطريقة الاولي: في حالة الالتزام بنظام اسقاط معين للمشروع ولا بد من العمل بنوع محدد من الاحداثيات: مثلا لو عندي مشروع و سأقوم بتوقيعه علي خرائط بنظام UTM ويجب الالتزام باحداثيات نقاط ثوابت قديمة في منطقة العمل .... هنا يقوم البعض بتغيير قيمة scale factor داخل التوتال استاشن - عدة مرات في عدة محاولات - حتي يحصل علي احداثيات النقطة الثانية من التوتال استاشن = نفس احداثياتها من الجي بي اس ... هو قام بتغيير قيمة المسافة التي يحسبها التوتال استاشن (التي تعتمد علي قيمة معامل القياس) حتي تناسب المسافة التي حصل عليها من احداثيات الجي بي اس .... وبالتالي تصبح هذه القيمة لمعامل القياس هي التي تصلح لباقي الارصاد أو الرفع المساحي الذي سيتم بالتوتال استاشن لباقي المشروع ....... لكن أحيانا يواجه مستخدمي هذه الطريقة مشكلة أخري في حالة أن المشروع كبير وممتد في اتجاه معين ... مثلا مشروع خط مياه أو خط أنابيب طوله أكبر من 10-15 كم وبه عدد من نقاط الجي بي اس وليس نقطتين فقط ! هنا يكون الحل بحساب أكثر من قيمة لمعامل القياس بحيث يكون هناك قيمة لكل جزء من المشروع بين كل نقطتين جي بي اس ! هذه تجارب عملية قام بها البعض وأتت بنتائج ممتازة فعلا.

الطريقة الثانية: وهي علميا صحيحة 100% لكن تستخدم فقط في حالة العمل في مشروع لا يلزم المستخدم بالتوقيع علي خرائط قديمة أو بنظام محدد من الاحداثيات .... أي بتعبيرات المساحة أني أقوم بانشاء نظام احداثيات (صفر مخصوص كما يطلق عليه في مصر) خاص بهذا المشروع فقط .... تعتمد هذه الطريقة علي انشاء نظام اسقاط map projection system خاص بي ، ويكون خط طوله الاساسي central meridian هو خط الطول المتوسط لمنطقة المشروع .... بمعني لو مشروعي يمتد من خط طول 40.4 شرقا الي خط طول 40.8 شرقا فأختار الخط المتوسط = 40.6 ليكون هو خط الطول الاساسي لنظام الاسقاط الجديد الذي سأنشأه ... بينما باقي عناصر الاسقاط لن تكون مؤثرة والافضل تركها كما في نوع اسقاط UTM العالمي....... هذه الخطوة ستجعلني أنشئ نظام اسقاط الاحداثيات بحيث يكون التشوه distortion = صفر في منتصف منطقة العمل ولن يصل الي أي قيمة مؤثرة عند أطراف المنطقة بحيث تكون المسافة بين أي نقطتين جي بي اس = نفس المسافة لو قستها بالتوتال استاشن (يمكن حدوث فرق ملليمترات فقط لو منطقة العمل لا تتجاوز 50-100 كم)..... لكن - مرة أخري - الاحداثيات التي سأحصل عليها من هذه الاسقاط أو هذه الطريقة هي احداثيات خاصة بهذا المشروع ولا يمكن مقارنتها أو توقيعها علي خرائط لها أي نظام احداثيات اخر لنفس المنطقة.

هذا و الله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 يونيو 2012)

علي فؤاد قال:


> عندي مشروع في قلب مدينة الرياض حوالي 1كيلو * 2كيلو ولدي نقطتين ثوابت امانة هل يمكن العمل عليهم بدون جيويد موديل




نعم يمكن ، لكن ما هي الاحداثيات المعلومة لهاتين النقطتين؟ ان كان معلوما لهما (معلوم قيمة) المنسوب فيمكنك ادخال هذه القيم للبرنامج لكل نقطة ثابتة منهما Fixed Points في حسابات الجي بي أس وبالتالي سيحسب البرنامج قيمة المنسوب للنقاط الجديدة. اما ان كان الاحداثيات المعلومة لهاتين النقطتين تضم فقط الارتفاع الجيوديسي فالبرنامج سيحسب أيضا الارتفاع الجيوديسي (وليس المنسوب) لكل النقط الجديدة. 



علي فؤاد قال:


> وما الجيويد موديل المناسب لمنطقتي وكيف احصل عليه



هل يوجد جيويد محلي في منطقة الرياض يمكنك الحصول عليه من الامانة؟ ان كان موجودا فهو الافضل بكل تأكيد. 



علي فؤاد قال:


> وهل الدقة كما ذكرت سابقا تكون 2-3 سم



أخي الكريم: ما ذكرته سابقا (2-3 سم) كان فرق الحساب بين برنامجين للجيويد أحدهم برنامج كبير والاخر برنامج صغير الحجم ... هذا هو فرق الثلاثة سنتيمتر بين البرنامجين .... لكن *دقة الجيويد العالمي في حدود 20-25 سنتيمتر* ... أرجو الانتباه جيدا لهذه المعلومة ... لا يوجد جيويد عالمي يمكنه أن يعطي دقة 2-3 سم أبدا .... هذا دور الجهات الحكومية المحلية في انتاج جيويد لمناطق محلية صغيرة (مدينة مثلا) للوصول الي هذا المستوي من الدقة

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 يونيو 2012)

مصدر طاقة قال:


> هل وقت الرصد يؤثر على الارصاد سواء كان عملية الرصد نهار اول ليلا. حيث انه تم عمل ارصاد في الساعة 10 صباحا وتم الانتهاء الساعة 12 ظهرا وعند تحليل الارصاد تبين وجود failed في ارصاد تم اعادة الرصد في الليل وكانت الدقة جدا ممتازة



السلام عليكم

نعم وقت الرصد من العوامل المؤثرة أحيانا، والسبب يكون في أن توزيع الاقمار الصناعية يكون غير منتظم (بالنسبة لموقع الجهاز) مما ينتج عنه قيمة pdop سيئة. كما قلنا قبل ذلك أن معظم برامج حسابات الجي بي أس بها امكانية التنبؤ بقيم pdop قبل الرصد الفعلي وبالتالي يستطيع المستخدم اختيار أنسب الاوقات للرصد لكي يحصل علي أفضل النتائج. لتفاصيل أكثر أرجع للكتاب (الرابط في الصفحة الاولي من هذا الموضوع).

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 يونيو 2012)

مودى لطيف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كنت عايز اعرف بالنسبة للجى بى اس ممكن افترض احداثيات نقطة وااشتغل منها رفع مساحى لمنطقة مجاورة مع العلم ان مفيش نقط اساسية للبلدية والجهاز اللى معايا توبكون gr3 ونظام العمل rtk



وعليكم السلام
*نعم يمكن ذلك* واتمام كل العمل بناءا علي هذه الاحداثيات المفروضة، وفي المستقبل ان عرفت قيم احداثيات حقيقية لهذه النقطة فيمكن اعادة الحسابات ليتم ايجاد قيم الاحداثيات الحقيقية لكل النقاط المرصودة.
والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 يونيو 2012)

مودى لطيف قال:


> انا اشتغلت مرتين مرة من نقطة افترضتها ومرة من نقطة مرفوعة من قبل عن طرق الجى بى اس. وفى حالة النقطة الافتراضية على الbase ونقطة تم رفعها عن طريق rover قولت اراجع المناسيب بين النقطيت بجهاز الميزان لقيت ان نقطة الrover اللى رفعتها بالجى بى اس عاملة فارق17سم بعد مارفعتها بجهاز الميزان
> اما بالنسبة لشغلى على النقطة المرفوعة من قبل بالجى بى اس نقلت نقطة عن طريق الrover وبعد كده نقلت base عليها ورجعت تانى اشيك على النقطة الاولى لقيت فارقة فى المناسيب والاحداثيات مظبوطة بس المنسوب هو اللى فارق، وفى كلتا الحالتين بقيس ارتفاع اللbase و rover بالمتر من الحد العلوى اللون الرمادى للاثنين فالمشكلة جاية منين دلوقتى



سبق أن تحدثنا عن فرق الميزان وفرق ارتفاعات الجي بي أس. أرجو الرجوع للأسئلة السابقة والرد عليها



مودى لطيف قال:


> وفى حالة النقط الافتراضي نعمل اسقاط للملف ولا ايه ونخلى الديتوم wgs84 ولا ايه



طالما أنها افتراضية فمن الأفضل أن تظل علي المرجع العالمي wgs84 

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (23 يونيو 2012)

أبو حامزة قال:


> السلام عليكم أنا من بلاد المغرب استعمل في بعض الاحيان ج ب س من نوع ماجيلان 100 صغير الحجم احصل على نتائج مع هامش في ألدقة يتجاوز 3 امتار اريد معرفة هل من إمكانية في القيام بعمليات تصحيح للوصول لنتائج اكثر دقة و شكرا



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أجهزة الجي بي أس الملاحية (الصغيرة المحمولة يدويا) تعتمد علي قياس الشفرة و حساب احداثيات موقع الجهاز لحظيا، أي أنها لا تخزن الارصاد في الجهاز وبالتالي لا يمكن تحسين هذه الارصاد أو اكتشاف الاخطاء الموجودة بها لزيادة دقة حساب الاحداثيات. أما ان أردت دقة أكبر (سنتيمترات) فعليك الاتجاه لنوع الاجهزة الهندسية لكنها مرتفعة السعر جدا!
والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (23 يونيو 2012)

مودى لطيف قال:


> ما الفرق بين slant وال vertical اراها بجوار ارتفاع الrover وارتفاع base بيكون جوارها measure as



السلام عليكم
لا أستطيع الرد علي أسئلة تفصيلية خاصة بجهاز من موديل معين فأنا بالطبع لم أعمل علي كل الاجهزة من كل الموديلات! وعليك اللجوء لمانوال أو كتيب الجهاز فستجد به شرح تفصيلي لكل المصطلحات. 

لكن *بصفة عامة* فأن مصطلح slant في أجهزة الجي بي أس يعني قياس ارتفاع الانتنا المائل بينما مصطلح vertical يعني قياس ارتفاع الانتنت الرأسي. قديما كانت بعض موديلات الانتننا بها من أعلي قرص دائري ليقلل من تشوه الاشارات الواصله اليها وعند فياس ارتفاع الانتنا كان من الصعب قياس الارتفاع الرأسي بدقة، فكانت الشركات تنصح المستخدم بقياس الارتفاع المائل (من النقطة الأرضية الي حرف القرص الدائري) ثم يقوم برنامج الحساب software بحساب قيمة الارتفاع الرأسي من خلال معرفة قطر هذا القرص. 



مودى لطيف قال:


> ما معنى disp cl pos a ويكون امامها اختيار station او chainage بشوف الجملة لما بعمل ملف جديد فى الجهاز



الاجابة السابقة !


----------



## الصقر الجارح2 (25 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

دكتور جمعة إن تكرمت أريد معلومات عن أمن جهاز الجي بي اس اليدوي وامكانية اختراقه وسرقة كل ما عليه من مواقع ومسارات,وهل هناك طريقة لتفادي ذلك ,إن كان هناك بحث سابق لك في هذا المجال أرجوا وضعه هنا وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## د جمعة داود (26 يونيو 2012)

باسل جابر قال:


> أريد معلومات عن أمن جهاز الجي بي اس اليدوي وامكانية اختراقه وسرقة كل ما عليه من مواقع ومسارات,وهل هناك طريقة لتفادي ذلك ,إن كان هناك بحث سابق لك في هذا المجال .



السلام عليكم

سؤال جيد وربما أراه لأول مرة ! عن نفسي لم أفكر في هذا الموضوع من قبل وربما تكون فرصة طيبة لأقرأ عنه. 

بحثت في الانترنت فوجدت بعض المعلومات عن موضوعات مشابهه، فمثلا هناك الان أجهزة جي بي أس يتم تصنيعها لمراقبة الأطفال (!) بمعني أن الطفل يحمل شريحة جي بي أس بسيطة حجمها صغير جدا تحدد موقعه ويمكن لوالد الطفل معرفة مكانه في أي لحظة (أعتقد من خلال جهاز جي بي أس اخر مرتبط مع الجهاز الاول بطريقة معينة مثل موبايل مثلا) مثل الجهاز المعروض في الرابط التالي:
http://www.teltonika.lt/en/pages/view/?id=983

أيضا الرابط التالي يعرض فكرة أن وجود جهاز جي بي أس في السيارات يقلل من مخاطر سرقتها حيث يمكن للجهات المسئولة في دولة معينة و أيضا يمكن لشركات التأمين تحديد موقع السيارة في حالة سرقتها وبالتالي يسهل العثور عليها:
http://thegpshandheldguide.com/tag/gps-security/

اذن فكرة أن الجي بي أس يمكن مراقبته هي فكرة موجودة فعلا بطرق تقنية معينة، هذا من الناحية القانونية و الشرعية. وبالتالي من الممكن أن نتخيل أن نفس المبدأ يمكن أيضا تطبيقه بطرق غير شرعية وغير قانونية أي سرقة البيانات من أجهزة الجي بي أس. هذا من الناحية النظرية طبعا. من وجهة نظري أن أسهل أجهزة الجي بي أس التي يمكن السطو علي بياناتها هي الاجهزة التي بها وظيفة البلوتوث، فبعض أجهزة الجي بي أس بها هذه الامكانية حتي يمكنها نقل البيانات للحاسب دون الحاجة لكابلات كما أنها مفيدة أيضا في الحصول علي تصحيحات الارصاد التي تبثها بعض الجهات المساحية في بعض المدن لكي تزيد من دقة الجي بي أس (مثل مدينة جدة في السعودية و مدينة دبي في الامارات). لهذه الاجهزة فأن الدخول علي بيانات ذاكرة الجهاز لن يكون صعبا لأي مبرمج كمبيوتر محترف (هاكر) ويمكنه نسخ كل بيانات ذاكرة الجهاز و ما به من معلومات مخزنة. مرة أخري هذا من وجهة نظري وليس عن دراسة حقيقية.

والله أعلي و أعلم.


----------



## حسام عبد الله (30 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم د جمعه ادعو الله ان يعطيك وفر الصحه ويجزيك الله خيرا عن العلم الذي لم تبخل بة يوما على احد
عندي مشكلة واستشرت الكثيرين فيها انا اعمل على برنامج t b c الخاص بمعالج وتصحيح بيانات ال g p s 
ولكن عندما حاولت استخدامة في مشروع انشاءات لعمل مضلعات مغلقة فان البرنامج لا يحتوي على امكاية تصدير ground coo-rd. ( بدون اسكيل فاكتور )
وانما يقوم بتصدير grade coo-rd.بالاسكيل فاكتور
وحاولت جاهدا لعمل ملف اكسل يقوم بتصحيح الاحداثيات وتحويلها لاحداثيات بدون اسكيل مع تثبيت احد نقاط التحكم والتصحيح منها ( للمسافات والانحراف ) ومن ثم حساب الاحداثيات الجديدة ولكن بدون جدوي
ارجو من سيادتكم ان كان هناك برنامج او ليسب او طريقة يمكن العمل بها 
ولكم الشكر على كل الاحوال


----------



## mnh220 (30 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووور على الملخص بس مش عارف احمل الكتاب


----------



## mnh220 (30 يونيو 2012)

مش عارف العيب من الجهاز والامن الرابط


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 يوليو 2012)

حسام عبد الله قال:


> انا اعمل على برنامج t b c الخاص بمعالج وتصحيح بيانات ال g p s
> ولكن عندما حاولت استخدامة في مشروع انشاءات لعمل مضلعات مغلقة فان البرنامج لا يحتوي على امكاية تصدير ground coo-rd. ( بدون اسكيل فاكتور )
> وانما يقوم بتصدير grade coo-rd.بالاسكيل فاكتور. وحاولت جاهدا لعمل ملف اكسل يقوم بتصحيح الاحداثيات وتحويلها لاحداثيات بدون اسكيل مع تثبيت احد نقاط التحكم والتصحيح منها ( للمسافات والانحراف ) ومن ثم حساب الاحداثيات الجديدة ولكن بدون جدوي



السلام عليكم

أعتقد أني مش قادر أفهم سؤالك ! لكن سأرد ببعض النقاط العامة التي ربما تفيدك ومن خلالها نستكمل الحديث عن مشكلتك التي لا أفهمها جيدا:

1- هناك نوعين من مقياس المسافة scale factor أحدهم خاص بالمرجع الجيوديسي نفسه عندما نريد أن نحول الإحداثيات من مرجع إلي آخر فهناك قيمة scale factor التي تحدد النسبة بين أي مسافة علي المرجع الأول إلي ما يقابلها علي المرجع الثاني. أما النوع الثاني من scale factor فهو عند إسقاط الإحداثيات الجغرافية علي الأرض المجسمة إلي إحداثيات أفقية علي الخريطة، وبالتالي فأن هذا النوع هو أحد عناصر تعريف نظام إسقاط الخرائط الذي نريد استخدامه. فمثلا في مسقط UTM فأن قيمة scale factor تبلغ 0.9996 في منتصف الشريحة حيث لا يوجد أي تشوه وتبدأ في الزيادة كلما اتجهنا لأطراف الشريحة (عرضها 4 درجات) حيث أن التشوه سيكون في أكبر قيمه عند الأطراف. 

2- في المساحات البسيطة (المساحة الأرضية بالتوتال ستاشن مثلا) نفترض أن الأرض عبارة عن مسطح plane وليس اليبسويد، أي أنه لا يوجد أي تشوه في القياسات ومن الممكن أن نأخذ القياسات (مسافات و زوايا) كما هي ودون أية تصحيحات ونوقعها علي الخريطة.

3- ما فهمت من سؤالك – وربما أكون مخطئا – أن لديك إحداثيات مسقطة grid ناتجة أصلا من أرصاد جي بي أس (أي أنها تم عمل إسقاط لها بأحد نظم إسقاط الخرائط) وبالتالي فهي مبنية علي قيمة scale factor الذي استخدمه البرنامج في حسابها من قياسات الجي بي أس نفسها. وأنت تريد أن تلغي تأثير scale factor هذا؟ أليس كذلك؟ لكن هذا غير ممكن ! فتأثير scale factor علي إحداثيات أي نقطة ليس معادلة بسيطة يمكن حسابها بسهولة ! كما أنه يعتمد علي إحداثيات (موقع) كل نقطة أي أنه قيمته ليست قيمة ثابتة لكل النقاط المرصودة!

4- نظريا فأن إلغاء تأثير scale factor غير ممكن وأيضا خطأ من وجهة النظر العلمية. 

5- لكن الكثيرون يحاولون تقليل الفرق بين إحداثيات الجي بي أس (حتى لو كانت إحداثيات مسقطة grid) وإحداثيات التوتال استاشن التي تعتمد علي مبدأ أن الأرض مستوي plane، حيث أن إحداثيات الجي بي أس لا تنطبق مع إحداثيات المساحة الأرضية. وهذا الموضوع سبق أن تحدثنا عنه في عدة موضوعات سابقة وقلنا أن له بعض الحلول العملية – وان كانت غير علمية في أساسها – لكنها تفي بالغرض المطلوب. ويمكنك البحث في المنتدي عن الموضوعات التي تعرضت لمقياس المسافة scale factor وتقرأها. أو علي سبيل المثال الرابط التالي من منتدى الهندسة المساحية:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/t394-topichttp://surveying.ahlamontada.com/t394-topic

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 يوليو 2012)

حسام عبد الله قال:


> عندما كنت اعمل علي برنامج spectrum survey الخاص بمعالجة وتصحيح بيانات ال static كان هناك امكانية لتصدير الاحداثيات ب s.f = 1 وكان البرنامج يطلب تثبيت نقطة اساسية
> ويبدء منها حل وتصحيح باقي النقاط ( في اعتقادي يبداء البرنامج بحل المسافات بين الاحداثيات ثم يبدء ضربها في s.f ومنها يحصل على المسافات الحقيقية



السلام عليكم

أولا حسابات الجي بي أس تعتمد علي ايجاد الاحداثيات علي سطح الاليبسويد (مجسم الأرض) وبعد انتهاء هذه الحسابات يقوم البرنامج باسقاط هذه الاحداثيات (من المجسم) الي سطح مستوي (الخريطة) للحصول علي الاحداثيات المستوية. هنا يدخل دور scale factor طبقا لنوع أو طريقة الاسقاط المطلوب استخدامها. بمعني أنه لا يوجد مسافات حقيقية و مسافات غير حقيقية، انما توجد مسافة علي الاليبسويد (مسافة مائلة) ومسافة علي المستوي (مسافة أفقية) وكلاهما حقيقي بالطبع.

ما يقوم به هذا البرنامج هو نفس الطريقة التي يقوم بها الكثيرون من المستخدمين عندما ينشأون نظام اسقاط جديد بشرط أن يمر مركزه (الخط الذي ليس به أي تشوه وعنده يكون scale factor يساوي 1) والهدف هو تقليل تشوه عملية الاسقاط في منطقة العمل حتي تكون المسافات والاحداثيات المسقطة مناسبة للعمل بها بالتوتال استاشن بعد ذلك (العمل علي سطح مستوي وليس اليبسويد) ولا تعطي فروقات كبيرة. وهي طريقة عملية حتي ان كان ليس لها أساس علمي منطقي. 




حسام عبد الله قال:


> ويقوم ايضا بحل الانحرافات للاضلاع بين النقاط ومنهم يبداء في حل احداثيات النقاط عن طريق مسافة وانحراف) وقد حاولت تكوين معادلات اكسل تقوم بهذة العملية ولكني للاسف لم اصل لشيء بسبب صعوبة التعامل مع الانحرافات في الاجزاء الاربع (++ و +- و -- و -+ )
> من حيث الجمع والطرح للمركبات x , y



اذن عملية الاسقاط (من الاليبسويد الي المستوي) ليست عملية بسيطة و معادلاتها ضخمة وليست مجرد معادلة بسيطة يمكن عملها بالاكسل، فهي علي الأقل تتطلب برمجة programming بأي لغمة لعمل برنامج يقوم بحل هذه المعادلات. علي سبيل المثال الرابط التالي يعرض معادلات تحويل الاحداثيات (من الاحداثيات علي المجسم: خط الظول وداءرة العرض) الي احداثيات أفقية س،ص باستخدام مسقط UTM العالمي:
http://www.uwgb.edu/dutchs/usefuldata/utmformulas.htm

وكما تري فالمعادلات ليست بسيطة، ومع ذلك فيمكنك تنفيذها بعدة خطوات سواء بالاكسل أو بأي لغة برمجة أو حتي بالالة الحاسبة، فهي فقط تتطلب عدة خطوات متتالية بتركيز شديد.

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## محمداحمدعرابى (20 يوليو 2012)

الاتصال عن طريق الاميا يمنــــــع وضع وسائل الاتصال


----------



## د جمعة داود (23 يوليو 2012)

Al-Ashmori قال:


> ا انا اعمل على جهاز سوكيا GRX1 وقد بحثت عن برنامج spectrum survey office لعمل التصحيحات المناسبه ولم استطيع ايجاده وايضا لم اجد اي كتب او مراجع لتعلم البرنامج. هل هناك برامج اخرى لعمل التصحيحات وايهما افضل في نظرك وهل لديك اي مراجع او كتب لتعلم البرنامج؟ احتاج البرنامج لاني اريد رصد نقاط لمسافات كبيره بحيث ان استخدام اجهزه الراديو لتصحيح لاتنفع فهل هناك طرق اخرى لتصحيح؟



السلام عليكم

1- من المفترض أن يأتي برنامج الحسابات مع أجهزة الجي بي أس عند توريدها، بمعني أنه من المفترض أن الشركة التي تعمل بها قد قامت بشراء نسخة من برنامج spectrum عند شراؤها أجهزة grx1 من سوكيا. فالبرنامج جزء من منظومة الجي بي أس ذاتها. عليك البحث في مواقع الانترنت فربما تجد نسخة غير أصلية crack منه في أحد المواقع.

2- كل شركة تنتج أجهزة جي بي أس تنتج أيضا برنامج حسابات خاص بها، فمثلا يوجد برنامج LGO من شركة ليكا وبرنامج Geomatics من شركة ترمبل ... وهكذا. أما عن المقارنة بين هذه البرامج فكلهم يعتمدوا علي أساس علمي واحد ولا يوجد برنامج "أفضل" من برنامج اخر .. انما أحيانا المستخدم يميل لاستخدام برنامج معين لسهولة نوافذه و خطواته.

3- يمكن استخدام أي برنامج حسابات لتصحيح أرصاد الجي بي أس. لكن كل شركة عندما تنتج برنامج خاص بها يكون قادرا علي قراءة ملفات الأرصاد بسهولة من أجهزة هذه الشركة نفسها، بمعني أن برنامج spectrum يستطيع مباشرة التعامل مع ملفات أجهزة سوكيا و برنامج LGO يتعامل مباشرة مع ملفات أجهزة ليكا. فكل شركة يكون لها طريقة معينة format لملفات أجهزتها، وبالطبع تختلف هذه format من شركة لأخري. لكن في حالة أننا أردنا أن نستخدم مثلا برنامج LGO لحسابات أرصاد ناتجة من أجهزة سوكيا فهناك طريقة قياسية standard format تسمي RINEX لكتابة ملفات الأرصاد. أي أنه يجب أن نقوم بتحويل ملفات أجهزة سوكيا الي نوع RINEX ثم استخدام برنامج LGO في حسابها و تصحيحها. ونفس الشئ اذا أردنا أن نستخدم برنامج spectrum في حسابات أرصاد أجهزة ليكا، فيجب أن نحول هذه الملفات الي نوع RINEX قبل استخدامها. 

4- اذن يمكنك استخدام برنامج حسابات اخر (غير spectrum) في عمل تصحيحات ملفاتك. يمكنك أن تبحث عن نسخة غير أصلية crack من برنامج LGO في الانترنت ونحصل عليه، فهو من أشهر برامج الجي بي أس وأكثرها انتشارا، كما أن له بعض الملفات التدريبية (أنظر ردي التالي) لتعلم أساسياته. مع ذلك فأنت ما زلت محتاج لبرنامج spectrum حتي تستطيع تحويل ملفات أرصاد أجهزتك السوكيا الي نوع RINEX حتي تستطيع حسابها في برنامج LGO.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (23 يوليو 2012)

ابو احمد كريم قال:


> امحتاج الى ملف فيديو او ملف بي دي اف يشرح خطوات تفصيلية حول استخدام جهاز leica gps 1200



السلام عليكم

من محتويات المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية (الموضوع المثبت في ملتقي المهندسين العرب) ما يلي:

برنامج محاكاة (برنامج تدريبي) لاستخدام أجهزة الجي بي إس من إنتاج شركة ليكا السويسرية موديل 1200(حجم الملف المضغوط حوالي 20 ميجا):
 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy and GPS/Lieca GPS1200 Simulat.zip


شرح – باللغة العربية – للمساح / لهون سلطان من كلية الهندسة بجامعة دهوك بالعراق عن اعدادات جهاز الجي بي أس ماركة Lieca موديل 1200 سواء للرصد الثابت Static أو الرصد المتحرك Kinematic:
 
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy and GPS/Learn GPS1200 Setup Ar.pdf


----------



## مصطفى المساح (24 يوليو 2012)

وهوة عبارة عن نسخة طبق الاصل من برنامج Trimble Business Center والمشهور ب TBC
وهوة موجود لدى ولاكن السرعه ضعيف لدى لكى ارفعه 
اما عن الشرح انا بجهاد فية مع نفسى وفيدوهات ال TBC منتشره فى كل مكان على اليوتيوب وبلغات يامه ما عدى العربى 
الفكرة فى استخدام البرنامج spectrum survey office عن ال TBC هوة وجود كراك فعال له وهذا الغير متوفر ل TBC 
http://www.youtube.com/user/TBCSurvey
ده شرح على اليوتيوب انجليزى 

ودة شرح مرفق مع البرنامجمشاهدة المرفق Spectra Precision Survey Office.zip


----------



## د جمعة داود (25 يوليو 2012)

المندس زهران قال:


> ما المقصود ب false easting false northing
> single frquancy dual frequancy
> ampgtidue
> cycle slip



السلام عليكم

كتابنا: المدخل الي النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع يحتوي اجابات تفصيلية لكل ما تسأل عنه. يمكن تحميل نسخة كاملة من هذا الكتاب المجاني من الروابط التالية:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod_GPS_Ar_2010.pdf

أو:

4shared.com /file/173314864/930159b9/Dawod_GPS_Ar_2010.html

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (31 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم

أتمني أن تجدوا اجابات لبعض أسئلتكم الفنية في كتابي الجديد: أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس:


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336965.html


----------



## osmancof (3 أغسطس 2012)

*سلام 

اريد برنامج lgo* 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## azk (5 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم دكتور :*
*اني طالب ماجستير من الاردن وبحثي تطلب حساب الاحداثيات الثلاثية لسبعة نقاط باعتبارها نقاط مرجع ( نقاط سيطرة ارضية) في منطقة طولها الكلي 5 أمتار بأستعمال جهاز الجي بي أس ، اولا حددت النقاط السبعة على اساس تبادل الرؤية بينها لاكمال العملي الحقلي التالي وهو استعمال توتل ستيشن لتكثيف نقاط اخرى ، الغرض من بحثي هو تطبيق معين يتعلق بتبليط الطرق ودراسة حالة الطريق .*
*نوع الجهاز الذي استعمل**ته : المستقبل الثابت نوع **GR3** ، والمستقبل المتحرك من نوع **Hyper 2* * لم استعمله وحدي لكن شخص ذا خبرة قد ساعدني في القياسات ،*
*لقد أطلعت على طرق الرصد في الفصل الخامس من كتاب حضرتك اولا لكن اريد ان اسأل بما يوافق الاجزة التي انا استعملتها*


*كم دقة الرصد او دقة هذا الجهاز بالتحديد ؟*
*وهل اسلوب الرصد بهذا الجهاز من نوع التفاضلي لكوني استخدمت مستقبلين ؟*
*عندما وضعنا المستقبل الثابت على نقطة اسمها * *BM1** لم يكن على نقطة معلومة ،* * كيف حُسبت بالجهاز مباشرة ؟ وكيف كان ناتجها بالجدول وبعد التصحيح لايوجد خطأ ؟ وكم الفروض تكون المدة الزمنية للرصد عند النقطة الثابتة المجهولة ؟*
*كم الاصح ان تكون المدة الزمنية لرصد كل نقطة مجهولة ؟ هل 20 دقيقة كافية ام ساعة وكم الدقة الناتجة عند كل حالة وايهما افضل للوصول لدقة اكبر*
*ماهو اسم البرنامج الاكثر شهرة في تصحيح القياسات مكتبيا **Post- Processing*
*الفقرة( 5-5) من كتاب حضرتك كان من اي مصدر بالانكليزي لاني اريد ان الاطلاع اكثر *
*واذا امكن اذا كان عند حضرتك مصادر انكليزي تتناول طرق الرصد وتسهل علي عملية البحث*


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 أغسطس 2012)

*


azk قال:



اني طالب ماجستير من الاردن وبحثي تطلب حساب الاحداثيات الثلاثية لسبعة نقاط باعتبارها نقاط مرجع ( نقاط سيطرة ارضية) في منطقة طولها الكلي 5 أمتار بأستعمال جهاز الجي بي أس ، اولا حددت النقاط السبعة على اساس تبادل الرؤية بينها لاكمال العملي الحقلي التالي وهو استعمال توتل ستيشن لتكثيف نقاط اخرى ، الغرض من بحثي هو تطبيق معين يتعلق بتبليط الطرق ودراسة حالة الطريق .
نوع الجهاز الذي استعملته : المستقبل الثابت نوع GR3 ، والمستقبل المتحرك من نوع Hyper 2 لم استعمله وحدي لكن شخص ذا خبرة قد ساعدني في القياسات ،
لقد أطلعت على طرق الرصد في الفصل الخامس من كتاب حضرتك اولا لكن اريد ان اسأل بما يوافق الاجزة التي انا استعملتها
كم دقة الرصد او دقة هذا الجهاز بالتحديد ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...



السلام عليكم
أتمني لك التوفيق في الدراسة بمشيئة الله
سؤال: هل المنطقة طولها فعلا 5 أمتار أم هذه غلطة املائية؟
أما عن دقة الجهاز فلا بد من الرجوع لكتالوج - أو مانوال - الجهاز نفسه، فالدقة تختلف من جهاز لاخر و من شركة لأخري
من موقع شركة توبكون ( GR-5 | Topcon Positioning Systems, Inc. ) فأن دقة موديل GR3 كالتالي:
للرصد الثابت أو الثابت السريع: الدقة الأفقية = 3 ملليمتر +- 0.5 جزء من المليون، والدقة الرأسية = 5 ملليمتر +- 0.5 جزء من المليون
للرصد الثمتحرك اللحظيRTK: الدقة الأفقية = 10 ملليمتر +- 1 جزء من المليون، والدقة الرأسية = 15 ملليمتر +- 1 جزء من المليون
فمثلا لخط قاعدة طوله = 5 كيلومتر فأن:
للرصد الثابت أو الثابت السريع: الدقة الأفقية = 3 ملليمتر + (0.5 × 5)= 3 + 2.5 = 5.5 ملليمتر، والدقة الرأسية = 5 ملليمتر + (0.5×5) = 7.5 ملليمتر




azk قال:



وهل اسلوب الرصد بهذا الجهاز من نوع التفاضلي لكوني استخدمت مستقبلين ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...



نعم ، فكلمة تفاضلي Differential تعني أننا سنحسب خط القاعدة بين جهازين. أما التفاضلي اللحظي Real-Time Differential فتعني أن هناك جهاز (الثابت) يرسل التصحيحات لحظيل للجهاز الاخر (المتحرك) 




azk قال:



عندما وضعنا المستقبل الثابت على نقطة اسمها BM1 لم يكن على نقطة معلومة ، كيف حُسبت بالجهاز مباشرة ؟ وكيف كان ناتجها بالجدول وبعد التصحيح لايوجد خطأ ؟ وكم الفروض تكون المدة الزمنية للرصد عند النقطة الثابتة المجهولة ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...



معظم أجهزة الجي بي أس لديها امكانية حساب احداثيات نقطة مجهولة في الموقع مباشرة وهو ما يسمي Point Positioning وفيها يتم استخدام أرصاد طور الموجه الحاملة phase لحساب احداثيات تقريبية وليست دقيقة للنقطة مباشرة (في حدود أقل من 1 متر). وهذه الطريقة لا نستخدمها الا في حالة أننا ليس لدينا نقاط مرجعية للربط عليها في منطقة الدراسة. تقول مواصفات الأجهزة أن رصد نقطة مجهولة لمدة نصف ساعة علي الأقل من الممكن أن يكون كافيا لحساب احداثياتها (مرة أخري ليس بدقة عالبة) لكن من الأفضل أن نرصد النقطة لمدة ساعة علي الأقل. 
أما لماذا لن يوجد تصحيح لهذه النقطة فالسبب أن البرنامج سيعتبرها نقطة مرحعية (خالية من الأخطاء) حتي يستطيع ربط باقي النقاط المرصودة عليها، فالبرنامج ليس لديه بديل اخر طالما أننا لم نقك بالربط علي نقطة مرجعية حقيقية.




azk قال:



كم الاصح ان تكون المدة الزمنية لرصد كل نقطة مجهولة ؟ هل 20 دقيقة كافية ام ساعة وكم الدقة الناتجة عند كل حالة وايهما افضل للوصول لدقة اكبر

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
المبدأ العام أنه كلما زادت فترة الرصد زادت الدقة، أنا رأيت بعض المشروعات ترصد مثل هذه النقاط المجهولة لمدة 24 ساعة كاملة للوصول لدقة عالية في الاحداثيات الناتجة



azk قال:



ماهو اسم البرنامج الاكثر شهرة في تصحيح القياسات مكتبيا Post- Processing 

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا يوجد ما يسمي أشهر برنامج أو أفضل برنامج !! كل شركة أجهزة جي بي أس لديها برنامج حسابات خاص بها، قد يكون هناك برنامج أسهل في الاستخدام من برنامج اخر لكن لا يوجد ما نسميه البرنامج الأحسن
 


azk قال:



الفقرة( 5-5) من كتاب حضرتك كان من اي مصدر بالانكليزي لاني اريد ان الاطلاع اكثر 
واذا امكن اذا كان عند حضرتك مصادر انكليزي تتناول طرق الرصد وتسهل علي عملية البحث

أنقر للتوسيع...



الفصل الخامس لا يوجد به فقرة رقكها 5-5 !!! 
أما اذا أردت مراجع باللغة الانجليزية عن الجي بي أس و حساباته فتوجد الكثير من الكتب في المكتبة الرقمية المساحية (الموضوع المثبت في ملتقي المهندسين العرب) ومنهم علي سبيل المثال:


Understanding GPS – Principles and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/Understanding%20GPS.rar
 
GPS – Theory, Algorithms, and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books%7C_En/GPS%20Theory%20and%20Algorithms.pdfhttp://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/GPS Theory and Algorithms.pdf

مجلد لفصول مانوال سلاح المهنسين بالجيش الامريكي عن المساحة بالجي بي إس لعام 2003م:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...SA|_Army|_Engineers|_Manuals/GPS|_Survey?uc=3


بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله
*


----------



## azk (6 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا للمصادر القيمة
بالنسبة للأخطاء الاملائية 
طول المنطقة 5 كيلومتر 
والفصل الخامس( 5-5 ) طرق الرصد رقم الفقرة صحيح بالعربية لكن الكيبورد يختار الرقم بالانكليزي
اما سؤالي ان امكن 
ماهو البرنامج الذي يستعمل لتصحيح الحسابات في مثل حالت الجهاز الذي انا مستخدمه، وهل يجب الرجوع لشركة الجهاز المستخدم حتى اعرف اسم البرنامج ام هناك اسماء معينة


----------



## د جمعة داود (6 أغسطس 2012)

azk قال:


> ماهو البرنامج الذي يستعمل لتصحيح الحسابات في مثل حالت الجهاز الذي انا مستخدمه، وهل يجب الرجوع لشركة الجهاز المستخدم حتى اعرف اسم البرنامج ام هناك اسماء معينة



السلام عليكم
برنامج الحسابات الذي تنتجه شركة توبكون لأجهزة الجي بي أس هو برنامج Topcon Tools وستجد معلومات عنه في رابط الشركة التالي
Topcon Tools | Topcon Positioning Systems, Inc.

كما أود الاشارة لوجود شرح أكثر تفصيلا عن حسابات الجي بي أس في كتابي الجديد: أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس والمعروض في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336965.html

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله تعالي


----------



## osmancof (6 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو شرح طريقة معالجة داتا ماخوذه بواسطه ترمبل بواسطة برنامج لايكا lgo


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 أغسطس 2012)

osmancof قال:


> ارجو شرح طريقة معالجة داتا ماخوذه بواسطه ترمبل بواسطة برنامج لايكا lgo



السلام عليكم
برنامج LGO مشروح بالتفصيل في الفصل التاسع من كتابي الجديد (يمكن تحنميله كاملا) في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336965.html

كل ماتحتاجة هو استخدام برنامج ترمبل لتحويل أو تصدير الملفات الأصلية raw data الي صيغة RINEX ثم تبدأ في استخدام برنامج LGO الذي يعتمد أو يتعامل مع هذه الصيغة format لأي نوع من أنواع أجهزة الجي بي أس
بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله


----------



## Rojgar Eng (10 أغسطس 2012)

Dear Sir
I am using Leica GPS Viva GS15, I am need to Geoid model EGM08 for Leica instrument, thanks a lot for sending it to me.
regards​


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 أغسطس 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Sir
> I am using Leica GPS Viva GS15, I am need to Geoid model EGM08 for Leica instrument, thanks a lot for sending it to me.
> regards​




Dear Rojgar,

Al-Salam Alykoum

1- I do not know if Lieca processing software supports the utilization of EGM2008 model or not ! You have to refer to the software manual.

2- But, as I explained before, you can compute geoid undulation based on EGM2008 by several independent programs (such as those offered by: NGA: EGM2008 - WGS 84 Version ). Let us denote this value by N. You got the ellipsoidal heights for the observed GPS points (h). Then you can compute the orthometric heights (H) as: H = h – N. This procedure can be done by a calculator or a simple Excel file.

3- This is explained in details in my new book. See:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336965.html

Best wishes.

​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (11 أغسطس 2012)

Dear Dr.Dawd
Thank you for replay, surely Leica GPS Viva GS15 support this geoid mode like topcon, I need the the EGM2008 file which is specialized for Leica, this EGM2008 file can be easily uploaded to the instrument then take observation directly based on the EGM2008
could you tell this separation value (N) its constant or variable for us in the Kurdistan if we used WGS84, UTM 38N

regards

​


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 أغسطس 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Dawd: Thank you for replay, surely Leica GPS Viva GS15 support this geoid mode like topcon, I need the the EGM2008 file which is specialized for Leica, this EGM2008 file can be easily uploaded to the instrument then take observation directly based on the EGM2008
> could you tell this separation value (N) its constant or variable for us in the Kurdistan if we used WGS84, UTM 38N. regards​




Dear Rojgar,
Al-Salam Alykoum

1- Again, you have to ask Lieca itself about how to import EGM08 geoid to their processing software. The US National Geodetic Survey (NGS) only publish a general-format geoid file, they do not develop a unique format for each GPS manufacture ! This is the responsibility of each company to prepare a version that is suitable to their receivers and software. So, you can not find that EGM08 specified for Lieca viva anywhere but at Lieca itself ! I remember that few-years ago I've faced your problem. I asked Lieca about this issue when the EGM96 was released. They send me some steps that I have to do in order to convert the original EGM96 file to a new format that the SKI software (the old Lieca GPS software) can read, and thus can apply it to convert GPS-heights to levels. So, you have to write to Lieca for a similar solution.

2- In order to know the variation of EGM08 N in the Kurdistan area, you can use a simple free software called EGM08 Calculator. You can download this software from several websites such as:
Download AllTrans EGM2008 Calculator 1.2 Free - Calculate EGM2008 geoid undulations in a quick and easy way. - Softpedia
Or you can download it from my free surveying library at:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy and GPS/alltransegm2008.zip
This is an easy program, all you need is to type coordinates (latitude and longitude) of any point, and the program will give you the geoid height N for this location. 
You can use the program for computing N for 4 corners of the Kurdistan region, and later you compute the average of the obtained 4 N values.

Best wishes.​


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 أغسطس 2012)

I've opened the help of the LGO v. 5 software of Lieca, and search for a geoid model. In a page called "how to write your own geoid model" I found the following information​*​** 
*[h=1]How to write your own Geoid Model[/h]The Geoid Model's purpose is to provide Geoid Separations (in meters) that are spatially referenced either in terms of Grid or Geodetic coordinates. When developing such a model there will be a data file of Geoid Separations that are ordered either on a regularly spaced grid or in some other way (i.e., in an irregular pattern). A computer program can then be written that will read from the database, perform some kind of spatial interpolation, and thus estimate the Geoid Separation at any specific point within the area covered by the model. In LGO the requirement is for the Geoid Model to output "Interpolated Geoid Separations" that coincide with the locations of points that exist in the Local Grid (or Geodetic) coordinate systems.
It is the user's responsibility to either write, or obtain, a program that will serve as the Geoid Model.  Requirements for the user–defined Geoid Model:​
It must be an executable program.​
No interaction is allowed.​
Input for the user program has to be organised according to the specified file format given below.​
Input, output and external data files have to be accessed from the current directory.​
Input into the Geoid ModelWhen a user–written geoidal model is "called" by LGO, LGO will automatically prepare a file called "INPUT.USR". This file contains all the points for which the executable program has to interpolate the geoidal undulation values. 
 The Geoid Model must read in the coordinate file and then perform its interpolation and preparation of the Geoid Separation values for each point contained in the "INPUT.USR" file. 
Output from the Geoid ModelThe Geoid Model must then write its values to a file called "OUTPUT.USR." This file is a free–format file that contains no header information. The only additional requirement regarding the format of this file is that the Geoid Separations (in meters) must be written in the first column of the file. For Geoid Models of Coordinate Type _Geodetic_ or _Grid_ any additional information (i.e., column 2, column 3 etc.), which is written to the file, will be ignored by LGO. Each column must be separated by at least one blank space.​​

*So, as I told you in the previous message, you have to write an exe file that read from a certain geoid model and ouput its results according to the required Lieca format*​ ​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (12 أغسطس 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
I understand your statements, I have the Geoid model reader programme which created by the Leica , but the problem is , first must have the specific geoid model recognized by the leica and, still I don't have any one. Regarding to the EGM2008 specialized for leica is currently exist in the link bellow but couldn't execute ASPNG Technical Information
 ​


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 أغسطس 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.JumhaI understand your statements, I have the Geoid model reader programme which created by the Leica , but the problem is , first must have the specific geoid model recognized by the leica and, still I don't have any one. Regarding to the EGM2008 specialized for leica is currently exist in the link bellow but couldn't execute ASPNG Technical Information​



Dear Rojgar,
Al-Salam Alykoum

1- The link you mentioned talks about a specific area (called Papua New Guinea) which develops a version of EGM2008 for Leica, but just for this specific area or country (Latitude 0-12 S and Longitude 140-158 E). So, it is NOT a global geoid version, and you can NOT apply it for Kurdistan ! 

2- Concerning the EGM2008 itself, it is not a problem to have it. As I told you, the US NGS provides two grid files (1x1 minutes, and 2.5x2.5 minutes) for the entire world. Both can be downloaded from the NGS website at:http://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/egm08_wgs84.html

3- Additionally, in that website there are 2 interpolation programs (one for each grid file) that let you interpolate the value of N at any specific location. Both files can be downloaded as exe files and also as Fortran files. 

4- The real problem, now, is how to modify the interpolation file to fit the required Leica format (which is described in the Leica LGO help page I mentioned earlier). In order to solve this problem, you have to:

(A) write an interpolation program by any programming language, and then convert it to an exe file, 
or
(B) Modify the Fortran interpolation files offered by NGS so that to be compatible with Leica requirements, and then compile it to get its exe version. 

So, you have to get some programming experiences (with Fortran or any other language) in order to do this solution.

Best Regards,​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (13 أغسطس 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Great thanks for your information and clarifications, I am tested the EGM2008 calculator it is excellent, but my problem not fixed yet which is I have approx.16000 points in UTM projection for highway ring road in Erbil/ Kurdistan region their length about 73km, I want to determine N for each point this calculator only accept Long and lat, could you help me by providing a coordinate convertor program in order to be using for N determination ​


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 أغسطس 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha
> I have approx.16000 points in UTM projection for highway ring road in Erbil/ Kurdistan region their length about 73km, I want to determine N for each point this calculator only accept Long and lat, could you help me by providing a coordinate convertor program in order to be using for N determination ​


The easiest way to convert UTM to Lat/Long coordinates is to use the Leica LGO processing software, especially if you have these points already stored in a GPS project. I explained this step in Chapter 9 of my recent book (Geodetic surveying and GPS). 

Otherwise, there are some on-line UTM conversion website that you can use, but it will be time-consuming to input all 16000 points!!

Examples of those websites:
Geographic/UTM Coordinate Converterhttp://home.hiwaay.net/~taylorc/toolbox/geography/geoutm.html
and
http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/utm-latitude-longitude-d_1370.htmlhttp://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/utm-latitude-longitude-d_1370.html
and
http://www.apsalin.com/convert-geodetic-to-universal-transverse-mercator.aspxhttp://www.apsalin.com/convert-geodetic-to-universal-transverse-mercator.aspx

​ 

Best Regards

​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (14 أغسطس 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
All online website convertors are only support single point, but I have 16000, what can do​


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 أغسطس 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha
> All online website convertors are only support single point, but I have 16000, what can do​


As I told you, any GPS processing software has this capability to convert coordinates from geographic to UTM type. Lieca LGO software, of course, can perform this task.

I searched the web and find some software for coordinates conversion, you may try one of them. They are not free and you have to buy it! 
For example:
Geographic Calculator
and
UTM Calculator - CNET Download.com

Best Regards
​


----------



## ياسرعبدو (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ياسرعبدو (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ياسرعبدو (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ياسرعبدو (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ياسرعبدو (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ياسرعبدو (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## د جمعة داود (18 أغسطس 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha
> All online website convertors are only support single point, but I have 16000, what can do​



I found a website that offers an Excel file (free) to convert UTM to Lat/ Long and vice versa. It is at
Converting UTM to Latitude and Longitude (Or Vice Versa)
and the Excel file itself at
http://www.uwgb.edu/dutchs/usefuldata/UTMConversions1.xls

You have to check it first ! I did not so far !

Best Regards
​


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (20 أغسطس 2012)

الدكتود جمعة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
سمعت عن وجود برنامج يقوم باعطاء اليوم والساعة لتواجد اكبر كثافة للاقمار الاصطناعية لنقطة تريد رصدها بدقة
اذا امكن تزويدنا بهذا البرنامج


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 أغسطس 2012)

المهندس علي الاسدي قال:


> سمعت عن وجود برنامج يقوم باعطاء اليوم والساعة لتواجد اكبر كثافة للاقمار الاصطناعية لنقطة تريد رصدها بدقة
> اذا امكن تزويدنا بهذا البرنامج



السلام عليكم

كل برامج الجي بي أس التي تأتي مع الاجهزة الهندسية (وليس الاجهزة الملاحية المحمولة يدويا) تكون بها امكانية حساب وقت الرصد المتاح لكل قمر صناعي في مكان أو موقع محدد علي الأرض في أي تاريخ، وبالتالي فأن هذه البرامج (مثل برنامج Geomatics من ترمبل أو برنامج LGO من ليكا) تحسب قيمة معامل PDOP الذي يحدد الدقة المتوقعة للرصد في اليوم المحدد ومن هنا نستطيع مسبقا اختيار أفضل أو أنسب الاوقات للرصد الحقلي. أما عن وجود برامج أخري يمكنها أداء هذه الوظيفة بصورة منفصله فلا أعلم عن مدي توافرها ! فأي شركة أو شخص يشتري أجهزة الجي بي أس يكون عنده برنامج الحسابات GPS Data Processing Software الخاص بهذا النوع من الاجهزة وبالتالي فلديه امكانية تحديد أنسب أوقات الرصد.

ملاحظة أخري: ليس كل وقت يتوافر به أكبر عدد من الأقمار الصناعية يكون هو الانسب و الأفضل ! فالأهم هو توزيع هذه الأقمار بالنسبة لموقع الرصد الحقلي فمن الممكن توافر 6-8 أقمار في وقت معين لكن بتوزيع مركز أو متقارب وهنا لن تكون الدقة هي الأعلي في هذا الوقت، لذلك فأننا نستخدم قيمة معامل PDOP وليس عدد الأقمار الصناعية عند اختيار أفضل أوقات الرصد (الشرح التفصيلي في كتابي: المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس)

والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## Al-Ashmori (21 أغسطس 2012)

*الجيويد المستخدم في الشرق الاوسط*

السلام عليكم دكتور

انا في اليمن استخدم جهاز سوكيا جي ار اكس 1 

نرجو تزويدنا بمعلومات عامه عن انواع الجيويد المستخدمه مع العلم اني قرات في احدى ملفاتك عن EGM2008 ولاكني لم اجده ضمن الخيارات في البرنامج المستخدم ( carlson software survcom v1.45 ) كما ان البرنامج لايقبل سوى EGM96 & OSU91A


بحسب خبرتكم اي نوع من انواع الجيويد ينصح باستخدامه للحصول على نتائج دقيقه؟


شكرا


----------



## Al-Ashmori (21 أغسطس 2012)

*سؤال عن الجيويد*

السلام عليكم دكتور

انا في اليمن استخدم جهاز سوكيا جي ار اكس 1 

نرجو تزويدنا بمعلومات عامه عن انواع الجيويد المستخدمه مع العلم اني قرات في احدى ملفاتك عن EGM2008 ولاكني لم اجده ضمن الخيارات في البرنامج المستخدم ( carlson software survcom v1.45 ) كما ان البرنامج لايقبل سوى EGM96 & OSU91A


بحسب خبرتكم اي نوع من انواع الجيويد ينصح باستخدامه للحصول على نتائج دقيقه؟


شكرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 أغسطس 2012)

Al-Ashmori قال:


> انا في اليمن استخدم جهاز سوكيا جي ار اكس 1 نرجو تزويدنا بمعلومات عامه عن انواع الجيويد المستخدمه مع العلم اني قرات في احدى ملفاتك عن EGM2008 ولاكني لم اجده ضمن الخيارات في البرنامج المستخدم ( carlson software survcom v1.45 ) كما ان البرنامج لايقبل سوى EGM96 & OSU91A بحسب خبرتكم اي نوع من انواع الجيويد ينصح باستخدامه للحصول على نتائج دقيقه؟ شكرا



السلام عليكم
لا أعلم كثيرا عن هذا البرنامج فأنا لم أعمل علي جميع برامج الجي بي أس انما بعضها فقط ! أما عن نماذج الجيويد فكما سبق الذكر أن أحدث هذه النماذج و أدقها حتي الان هو EGM2008 فدقته المتوسطه حول العالم في حدود + - 22 سنتمتر. يمكن تحميل برنامج من موقع هيئة المساحة الامريكية يمكنك من حساب قيمة حيود الجيويد N لأي موقع في العالم وبالتالي يمكنك - من خارج برنامج السوكيا - حساب قيمة المنسوب H بمعلومية الارتفاع الجيوديسي h الناتج من أرصاد الجي بي أس: H = h - N .... ستجد شرح كامل لهذه العملية و كيفية تحميل و استخدام EGM2008 بالتفصيل في كتابي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336965.html
وكل عام و أنتم جميعا بخير في عيد الفطر المبارك


----------



## حسام بوشكش (1 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم دكتور جمعه
سؤال فى شبكات الجى بى اس . عند رصد شبكة بالجى بى اس بطريق static كيفية الخطوات فى الطبيعية لعمل قفل للشبكة وانا لا اطلب طريقة العمل على الجى بى اس فأنا اعلم كيفية التعامل مع الجهاز ولكنى ارييد خطوات العمل


----------



## m.eid20000 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m.eid20000 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 سبتمبر 2012)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> السلام عليكم دكتور جمعه
> سؤال فى شبكات الجى بى اس . عند رصد شبكة بالجى بى اس بطريق static كيفية الخطوات فى الطبيعية لعمل قفل للشبكة وانا لا اطلب طريقة العمل على الجى بى اس فأنا اعلم كيفية التعامل مع الجهاز ولكنى ارييد خطوات العمل


السلام عليكم

في صفحة 120 من كتابي المساحة الجيوديسية يوجد مثال لتصميم خطة رصد عملية لأرصاد الجي بي أس، يمكنك الاستفادة منه. بصفة عامة فأن تصميم الرصد - خاصة في الشبكات بطريقة static - لا يختلف كثيرا عن تخطيط رصد شبكة بجهاز التوتال استاشن. خطأ القفل - في أي شبكة مساحية - معناه وجود أرصاد زائدة تجعل برنامج الحسابات يكتشف ان كانت هناك أخطاء في عملية الرصد ذاتها مهما كانت قيمتها صغيرة. فعلي سبيل المثال ان كان لدينا 3 نقاط أ، ب ، ج أحدهم (أ) معلومة الاحداثيات فيمكننا الاكتفاء برصد خطين قاعدة أ-ب و أ-ج لنستطيع حساب احداثيات كلا من ب ، ج. لكننا عادة نرصد أيضا الخط الثالث ب-ج ليكون لدينا مثلث مقفل ومنه نستطيع حساب خطأ القفل...... وهكذا.

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## Al-Ashmori (10 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

د.جمعه

لعدة مرات احاول تحميل ملفات الجيويد egm2008 من ملف pdf ولم استطيع كون بعض الروابط ترسلني الى صفحات خاطئه لم تفتح 

فما هي المشكله؟ وهل من الممكن اعطائي رابط لتحميل الملفات؟


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 سبتمبر 2012)

Al-Ashmori قال:


> لعدة مرات احاول تحميل ملفات الجيويد egm2008 من ملف pdf ولم استطيع كون بعض الروابط ترسلني الى صفحات خاطئه لم تفتح
> فما هي المشكله؟ وهل من الممكن اعطائي رابط لتحميل الملفات؟



تتيح هيئة المساحة الأمريكية ملف يحتوي بيانات الجيويد EGM2008 للعالم وبرنامج للحساب في صفحتها الرئيسية بالرابط التالي:

NGA: EGM2008 - WGS 84 Versionhttp://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/egm08_wgs84.html

في هذه الصفحة يمكن تحميل ملفي البيانات الأساسين لجيويد EGM2008 (بيانات النمذجة الهارمونية الكروية) من:

http://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/EGM2008_to2190_TideFree.gzhttp://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/EGM2008_to2190_TideFree.gz

والملف الثاني من:

http://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/Zeta-to-N_to2160_egm2008.gzhttp://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/Zeta-to-N_to2160_egm2008.gz

وهذين الملفين مضغوطين (zipped) ويمكن فك الضغط عنهما ببرنامج winzipe أو برنامج winrare.

أما برنامج الحسابات نفسه فيمكن تحميله من الرابط:

http://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/hsynth_WGS84.exehttp://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/hsynth_WGS84.exe

لتنفيذ تشغيل الملف الأخير فيجب أن تكون إحداثيات النقاط (المطلوب عندها حساب قيمة حيود الجيويد) مكتوبة في ملف نصي بطريقة format معينة. يوجد نموذج لهذا الملف النصي يمكن تحميله من الرابط:

http://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/INPUT.DAThttp://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/INPUT.DAT

أيضا يوجد ملف للنتائج في الرابط:

http://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/OUTPUT2.DAThttp://earth-info.nga.mil/GandG/wgs84/gravitymod/egm2008/OUTPUT2.DAT


----------



## ياسرعبدو (16 سبتمبر 2012)

الروابط ادناه تحوي معلومات متنوعه عن ال GPS
ارجو الاستفاده
GPS-and-the-Geoid-Ar.pdf | FilesIn.com
Arabic-Trimble-SCS-900.pdf | FilesIn.com
calibration-site.docx | FilesIn.com


----------



## m.eid20000 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .....
محتاج الـLicence hgohw f الخاص ب arc gis 9.2 
ونظام حاسبتي winows 7 64 bit
مع جزيل الاحترام .


----------



## m.eid20000 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## Rojgar Eng (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Hello? hope you fine, I need to recommending me about observation time for static observation in Renix data inorder to post processing with OPUS, for your information this static observation is carried out for establishing a number of control points (i.e Bench Marks) for large area residential builing construction

Regards​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (3 أكتوبر 2012)

We have a CORS station, the distance between CORS station and proposed residential area are 10 km​


----------



## المقترب (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله جهدك د.جمعه ونفعك به فى الدنيا والاخره ، خالص تحياتى وتقديرى.


----------



## Rojgar Eng (7 أكتوبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Still I am waiting your respone

Regards​


----------



## engineeringfawzy (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*سؤال في التثبيت*

اولا انا لدي موقع في السعوديه انا اعلم مكان الموقع علي الجوجل ايرث فقمت بتطبيق الصك الخاص بصاحب الارض علي الجوجل ايرث ولكن طلب مني تثبيت هذا الصك علي الطبيعه والموقع لا توجد به اي نقاط ثوابت او اي شي اقدر استند عليه (ارض فضاء) في الصحراء هل توجد طريقه استطيع بيها تثبيت الصك في الطبيعه علما باني سوف استخدم الجي بي اس


----------



## مصطفى المساح (11 أكتوبر 2012)

engineeringfawzy قال:


> اولا انا لدي موقع في السعوديه انا اعلم مكان الموقع علي الجوجل ايرث فقمت بتطبيق الصك الخاص بصاحب الارض علي الجوجل ايرث ولكن طلب مني تثبيت هذا الصك علي الطبيعه والموقع لا توجد به اي نقاط ثوابت او اي شي اقدر استند عليه (ارض فضاء) في الصحراء هل توجد طريقه استطيع بيها تثبيت الصك في الطبيعه علما باني سوف استخدم الجي بي اس


اعتقد انك مش مساح 
اذا طبقت الصك باحدثيات على جوجول فبمعلوميه الاحدثيات هذه تسطيع ان توقعها فى الطبيعه بواسطه الجى بى اس 
والافضل لك ان تستعين بمساح يكون لديه جهاز جى بى اس مساحى وليس ملاحى لتوقيع الارض فى الطبيعه ووضع نقاط الثابته لك


----------



## مصطفى المساح (11 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤالى للدكتور الكبير اوى اوى جمعه دواود
سمعت ان فى خدمه جديده من شركة ترمبل اسمها Trimble xFill
للتصحيح ارصاد الجى بى اس هل هى مدفوعه وهل يمكن لنا ان نستفاد منها 
دة ملف بدى اف من شركه ترمبل بس بصراحه ما فهمتش منه كتير
مشاهدة المرفق 022543-551_Trimble xFill White Paper_1012_sec.pdf


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha
> Hello? hope you fine, I need to recommending me about observation time for static observation in Renix data inorder to post processing with OPUS, for your information this static observation is carried out for establishing a number of control points (i.e Bench Marks) for large area residential builing construction. We have a CORS station, the distance between CORS station and proposed residential area are 10 km. egards​



السلام عليكم
أولا أعتذر للجميع للتأخر في الرد، والسبب الغريب هو أني ثبتت برنامج أفيرا مكافح الفيروسات علي جهازي وللأسف فهذا البرنامج لا يفتح صفحة الملتقي و يعطي رسالة أن هذه الصفحة من المحتمل وجود فيروس بها !! مع ان برنامج الكاسبر لم يكن يعطي هذا الخطأ !

Dear Rojgar
For a 10-km base line, it will be good to observe it for 30 minute static GPS. Some references may state less time periods for such short baselines, but 30 minutes will be good


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

engineeringfawzy قال:


> اولا انا لدي موقع في السعوديه انا اعلم مكان الموقع علي الجوجل ايرث فقمت بتطبيق الصك الخاص بصاحب الارض علي الجوجل ايرث ولكن طلب مني تثبيت هذا الصك علي الطبيعه والموقع لا توجد به اي نقاط ثوابت او اي شي اقدر استند عليه (ارض فضاء) في الصحراء هل توجد طريقه استطيع بيها تثبيت الصك في الطبيعه علما باني سوف استخدم الجي بي اس



السلام عليكم

دقة احداثيات الجوجل ايرث = دقة احداثيات اجهزة الجي بي أس الملاحية أو المحمولة يدويا = تقريبا +- 5 متر

كما سبق الشرح في كتابي: المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس (يمكنك تحميله من الملتقي) ففي حالة عدم وجود نقاط تحكم أرضية توجد عدة طرق بديلة: (1) معظم اجهزة الجي بي أس - الهندسية وليست الملاحية - بها وظيفة لتثبيت احداثيات نقطة مجهولة والحصول علي دقة معقولة (أقل من 1 متر) في احداثياتها، (2) يمكن رصد انشاء نقطة جديدة قرب المشروع ورصدها فترة طويلة نسبيا - ساعتين علي الأقل - ثم استخدام شبكة igs لربط هذه النقطة علي الشبكة العالمية و أيضا الحصول علي احداثيات بدقة أقل من 1 متر لهذه النقطة الجديدة ثم اعتبارها نقطة ثوابت لهذا المشروع، (3) رصد النقطة و ارسال بياناتها الي أحد مواقع حسابات الجي بي أس العالمية والتي تقوم بحساب احداثيات النقطة. والطرق الثلاثة مشروحة بالتفصيل في الكتاب السابق ذكره.

بعد ذلك يمكنك استخدام هذه النقطة للربط عليها ورصد حدود قطعة الارض - أو الصك - سواء بالر صد الثابت أو rtk وحساب احداثيات أركان الأرض


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> سمعت ان فى خدمه جديده من شركة ترمبل اسمها Trimble xFill للتصحيح ارصاد الجى بى اس هل هى مدفوعه وهل يمكن لنا ان نستفاد منها . دة ملف بدى اف من شركه ترمبل بس بصراحه ما فهمتش منه كتير
> مشاهدة المرفق 84296



السلام عليكم

بالرجوع للملف المشار اليه من موقع ترمبل فأن هذه الخدمة الجديدة تساعد المستخدم علي استقبال تصحيحات RTK عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية عند انقطاع التصحيحات القادمة من الجهاز الثابت Base Station. أي أن الخدمة الجديدة مخصصة للمساحين الذين يريدون الحصول علي دقة عالية (1-2 سم) ويواجهون أحيانا مشكلة في انقطاع الراديو في طريقة RTK ، لكن هذه الخدمة - وكما يقول التقرير - صالحة للعمل فقط لعدة دقائق (5 دقائق مثلا) كبديل عن تصحيحات الراديو من المحطة الثابتة. 

فكرة الخدمة الجديدة هو ارسال تصحيحات من شبكة ثوابت أرضية خاصة بشركة ترمبل (في التقرير يوجد شكل به توزيع هذه المحطات ومنهم محطة في جدة و البحرين و العراق و المغرب فقط) حيث يقوم جهاز ترمبل الجديد R10 باستقبال تصحيحات هذه الشبكة من خلال موقع ترمبل علي الانترنت (يجب وجود اتصال انترنت بالجهاز) واستخدام هذه التصحيحات كبديل مؤقت حتي يعود ارسال اللاسلكي من المحطة الثابتة الأصلية للمشروع. لم يذكر التقرير أيه أسعار للخدمة الجديدة - يبدو أنها مجانية لمستخدمي ترمبل - لكنه ذكر أن هذه الخدمة لأجهزة R10 فقط. 

الخلاصة أنها خدمة جديدة و جيدة لمستخدمي ترمبل خاصة في العمل داخل المدن حيث توجد عوائق كثيرة تمنع أحيانا تصحيحات RTK المرسلة لاسلكيا من الجهاز الثابت للأجهزة المتحركة. 

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## هاني العسلي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

حياك الله اخي اولا انا مهندس مدني خريج جديد مسحت حقلي للبينج مارك لمنطقه معينه واستخرجت مستوى الانبوب العلوي والسفلي الاريده منك استاذي اريد برنامج خاص مع الفيديو يرسملي شبكة الصرف الصحي لهذة المنطقه وكذالك اريد اعرف كيف يمكن رسم خرائط تصميميه وقطاعية وباي برنامج مع خالص ودي اترجاك لا تتاخر انا متابع انشالله


----------



## sumer1 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال ياريت تجاوبوني عليه
اذا اني عندي احداثيات بنظام جي بي اس ويراد اسقاطها عل خارطة مرسومة بأحداثيات utm كيف يتم اسقاطها ؟ مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Rojgar Eng (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Thanks a lote , as I understand this 30min is good if I used OPUS for post process, could you please tell me the observation time if I using LGO for post process

Regards​


----------



## اشرف عابدين (18 أكتوبر 2012)

لدينا موقع عمل فى جدة به طرق داخلية منفذة وبعض الاعمال الانشائية المخططات المسلمة لنا للعمل المنفز بواسطه المقاول السابق مرصودة من ثوابت ارضية مسلمة لنا المالك يوريد ان تكون المخططات النهائية على نظام uTM-WEG1984 كيف يتم ذلك


----------



## engineeringfawzy (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*سوال*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا : احتاج برنامج leica geo office مع شرح مفصل عن كيفيه استخدامه في ضبط دقه الثوابت الارضيه
ثانيا : اريد معرفه كيفيه انشاء نقط ثوابت لمشروع باعلي دقه ممكنه باستخدام جهاز gps leica 1200 مع العلم انه لا توجد اي نقط كمرجع في المنطقه المراد رفعها حيث احتاج لمعرفه كيف يتم تثبيت نقطاط ثوابت بطريقه STATIC لاني لدي مشكله في التعامل مع جهاز الليكا .
ثالثا : دكتور جمعه هل يمكنني التواصل مع حضرتك من خلال الهاتف او الاميل لاني خريج جديد من هندسه شبرا واعمل حاليا في السعوديه ولدي بعض الاستفسارات بالنسبه لشبكات المثلثات والتعامل مع الجي بي اس . وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 أكتوبر 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha
> Thanks a lote , as I understand this 30min is good if I used OPUS for post process, could you please tell me the observation time if I using LGO for post process
> 
> 
> Regards​



According to most international standards: 30-minute/10-Km static observation is good for any data processing software


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 أكتوبر 2012)

اشرف عابدين قال:


> لدينا موقع عمل فى جدة به طرق داخلية منفذة وبعض الاعمال الانشائية المخططات المسلمة لنا للعمل المنفز بواسطه المقاول السابق مرصودة من ثوابت ارضية مسلمة لنا المالك يوريد ان تكون المخططات النهائية على نظام uTM-WEG1984 كيف يتم ذلك



السلام عليكم

ان كانت عناصر التحويل (بين مرجع عين العبد 1970 و المرجع العالمي WGS84) معلومة و دقيقة فأي برنامج جي بي أس يستطيع تحويل الاحداثيات من المرجع الوطني الي المرجع العالمي ويسقطها بنظام UTM ، وأعتقد أن توفير هذه العناصر و معرفة دقتها من مسؤلية مالك المشروع

أما ان لم تكن هذه العناصر معلومة: فيتم رصد 3-6 نقاط من نقاط المشروع (المعلوم احداثياتها علي المرحع الوطني عين العبد) بأجهزة الجي بي أس لفترة مناسبة للحصول علي احداثياتها الدقيقة علي مرجع WGS84 ثم استخدام برنامج الحسابات لحساب قيم عناصر التحويل في منطقة المشروع

الحل الثالث هو الحصول علي قيم عناصر التحويل من موقع أمانة جده فأنا أعرف أن لديهم كتيب فني pdf لتحويل احداثيات الجي بي أس الي احداثيات وطنية والعكس، ويمكنك البحث في الانترنت عن هذا الملف للدكتور أشرف القطب موسي وستجد به قيم عناصر التحويل المناسبة لمدينة جدة

وفي كل الأحوال يلزمك استخدام برنامج حسابات جي بي أس لاتمام عملية التحويل (مثل برنامج LGO من شركة ليكا أو برنامج Geomatic Office من شركة ترمبل) فهذه برامج جيدة لكل حسابات الجي بي أس التي تتطلب دقة. أما البرامج المجانية مثل GeoTrans أو Geo Calculatoer فيمكنها عمل تحويل احداثيات من مرجع الي اخر لكنها تعتمد في داخلها علي قيم غير دقيقة لعناصر التحويل، أي أن النتائج لن تكون مناسبة للأعمال والمشروعات المدنية

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 أكتوبر 2012)

engineeringfawzy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولا : احتاج برنامج leica geo office مع شرح مفصل عن كيفيه استخدامه في ضبط دقه الثوابت الارضيه
> ثانيا : اريد معرفه كيفيه انشاء نقط ثوابت لمشروع باعلي دقه ممكنه باستخدام جهاز gps leica 1200 مع العلم انه لا توجد اي نقط كمرجع في المنطقه المراد رفعها حيث احتاج لمعرفه كيف يتم تثبيت نقطاط ثوابت بطريقه STATIC لاني لدي مشكله في التعامل مع جهاز الليكا .
> ثالثا : دكتور جمعه هل يمكنني التواصل مع حضرتك من خلال الهاتف او الاميل لاني خريج جديد من هندسه شبرا واعمل حاليا في السعوديه ولدي بعض الاستفسارات بالنسبه لشبكات المثلثات والتعامل مع الجي بي اس . وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء



السلام عليكم
تم الرد علي سؤال مشابه في منتدي الهندسة المساحية في الرابط:
استفسارات عن الجي بي أس - صفحة 3 

فبالنسبة للبرنامج (نسخة غير أصلية) فهو موجود و يمكنك البحث عن البرنامج في مواقع الانترنت.

أما عن الشرح: الفصل التاسع من كتاب: أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس يحتوي شرحا مبسطا و بالصور لخطوات تشغيل البرنامج، والكتاب في الرابط:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/t1160-topic

أما عن الجهاز: تحتوي المكتبة الرقمية للمنتدي مئات من الملفات التعليمية و الفيديو في كافة أفرع المساحة و أجهزتها وكذلك كتب كاملة باللغتين العربية و الانجليزية، وستجد بالمكتبة الكثير عن الجي بي أس بصفة عامة و عن جهاز ليكا 1200 بصفة خاصة. رابط المكتبة في:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/t167-topic

أما عن التواصل فأعذرني يا أخي الكريم فأنا أفضل طرح الاسئلة في المنتدي (وليس شخصيا) لتكون الاجابة متاحة أمام أكبر عدد من الأعضاء و يستفيدوا منها

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله


----------



## fari (22 أكتوبر 2012)

سيدي العزيز : هل من الممكن تحويل احداثياث غوغل ماپ الى احداثياث محلية ? اي التحويل من خطوط الطول +العرض الى x+y


----------



## د جمعة داود (24 أكتوبر 2012)

fari قال:


> هل من الممكن تحويل احداثياث غوغل ماپ الى احداثياث محلية ? اي التحويل من خطوط الطول +العرض الى x+y



السلام عليكم
نعم يمكن ذلك بكل تأكيد باستخدام برامج حسابات الجي بي أس المتخصصة (مثل برنامج LGO من شركة ليكا) أو باستخدام البرامج المجانية لتحويل الاحداثيات مثل برنامج GeoTrans من هيئة المساحة الامريكية. ستجد موضوع تحويل الاحداثيات مشروحا بالتفصيل في كتابي: أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس المعروض في هذا الملتقي


----------



## Rojgar Eng (5 نوفمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumh Currently I have your book as a soft pdf file (Geodesy and GPS) , could you please tell me how can I getting your book as a original hard copy.regards


----------



## السلماني عطا (6 نوفمبر 2012)

كم انتم رائعين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmed ayed (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم د: جمعة داوود انا اعمل حاليا على مشروع ترام مطلوب دقة 2 سم باستخدام جهاز gps في الارتفاعات مع العلم اننا لا نمتلك اي نموذج للجيويد فما الحل مع الشرح بالتفصيل لو سمحت


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumh Currently I have your book as a soft pdf file (Geodesy and GPS) , could you please tell me how can I getting your book as a original hard copy.regards


 Al-Salam Alykoum All my books, so far, are dedicated for the sake of Allah Almighty, so they are in a digital form that can accessed free of charge. There are no printed or hard-copiy versions of these books! You may print it by yourselfe


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ahmed ayed قال:


> السلام عليكم د: جمعة داوود انا اعمل حاليا على مشروع ترام مطلوب دقة 2 سم باستخدام جهاز gps في الارتفاعات مع العلم اننا لا نمتلك اي نموذج للجيويد فما الحل مع الشرح بالتفصيل لو سمحت


 السلام عليكم أخي الكريم: لا يوجد أي حل لتحويل ارتفاعات الجي بي أس الي مناسيب الا باستخدام نموذج جيويد !! الحل الوحيد هو قيامك بانشاء نموذج جيويد محلي لمنطقة مشروعك من خلال رصد ميزانية لبعض نقاط الجي بي أس بحيث يكون لديك مجموعة من النقاط المعلوم عندها كلا من h ارتفاع الجي بي أس و H منسوب الميزانية وبالتالي يمكنك حساب N فرق أو حيود الجيويد N = h - H عند هذه النقاط ومنها يمكنك انشاء نموذج أو ملف جيويد لمنطقة المشروع بحيث أنك تستطيع لاحقا أن تستنبط interpolate قيمة حيود الجيويد N من هذا النموذج عند أي نقطة مرصودة جي بي أس وبالتالي تحويل ارتفاع الجي بي أس الي منسوب: H = h - N عند أي نقطة مرصودة جي بي أس فقط. لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكنك الرجوع لكتابي: أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس، وهو متاح في الملتقي


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 نوفمبر 2012)

eng_belga قال:


> [h=2]ارجو المساعدة من خبراء gps[/h] السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وكل عام و جميع اعضاء المندي بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك ، احتاج استشارة بخصوص GPS ، ايهما افضل واحدث والدعم الفني ل sokkia GPS GRX1 او sokkia GPS GSR2700si ، لو تكرمتم لنا يا اهل الخبرة بالنصيحة ، وشكرا لكل من ساعدنا او حاول ان يساعد ، بارك الله فيكم جهدكم الرائع​ ​


 السلام عليكم يمكنك الاطلاع علي الملف التعريفي Brochoure لكلا الجهازين من موقع شركة سوكيا في الرابطين: http://www.sokkia.com/Products/Detail/attachment.axd?id=655 والرابط: http://www.sokkia.com/Products/Detail/attachment.axd?id=397 ومن هذين المعرفين سنعرف أن الفرق الرئيسي بين الجهازين هو أن GRX1 هو جهاز GNSS أي يرصد اشارات الجي بي أس و اشارات نظام الجاوناس الروسي بالاضافة لاشارات أي شبكة تصحيحات موجودة في منطقة العمل، بينما جهاز GSR2700 IS هو جهاز GPS فقط. بالطبع فأن امكانيات الجهاز الاول في الرصد ستكون أحسن لأنه يرصد اشارات الجلوناس وبالتالي عدد الاقمار المرصودة سيكون أكبر مما سيجعل الدقة تتحسن عن الجهاز الثاني الذي لا يستطيع التعامل الا مع اشارات الجي بي أس فقط. ومن الملفين المشار اليهما ستجد أن مستويات دقة الجهاز الأول أفضل من دقة الجهاز الثاني كما تقول شركة سوكيا نفسها. هذا والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## Rojgar Eng (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Did you have your book (Principles of Geodetic surveys and GPS) in the English language​


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 نوفمبر 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha
> Did you have your book (Principles of Geodetic surveys and GPS) in the English language​




Unfortunlity NO ! I wrote it in Arabic basically for those who do not read English.
But, if you need English books about geodesy and GPS, here are some:


GPS by USA Army Engineers 2003
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...esy and GPS/GPS by US Army Engineers 2003.pdf



Satellite geodesy:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/Satellite Geodesy.rar

Understanding GPS – Principles and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/Understanding GPS.rar

GPS, Inertial navigation, and integration:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/GPS INS and Integrationn 2001.pdf
GPS – Theory, Algorithms, and applications:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/GPS Theory and Algorithms.pdf



GPS and GIS – An introduction:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/GPS and GIS.pdf

Fundamental of GPS receivers – A software approach:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/Fundamentals of GPS Receivers.rar
WGS84 Final Definition 2000
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...eodesy and GPS/WGS84 Final Defintion 2000.pdf​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (14 نوفمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Thanks a lot for sending useful links, actually I need some books about practical lectures for B.Sc students whose studying in the surveying engineering
Best regards​


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 نوفمبر 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha Thanks a lot for sending useful links, actually I need some books about practical lectures for B.Sc students whose studying in the surveying engineering Best regards​


 The US Army Corps of Engineers has published a good manual about GPS in 2011. It consists of 11 chapters, with a lot of practical issues in details and in a simple English language. You may use it as a BSC course. You can download it from http://140.194.76.129/publications/eng-manuals/EM_1110-1-1003_2011Feb28/ أصدر سلاح المهندسين يالجيش الامريكي كتاب جديد باللغة الانجليزية (طبعا) بتاريخ 28-2-2011م عن تقنية الجي بي أس ويتكون من 12 فصل و 11 ملحق. يمكن تحميل كل فصل - بصيغة pdf - من الرابط التالي: http://140.194.76.129/publications/eng-manuals/EM_1110-1-1003_2011Feb28/ وبذلك يكون لديك كتاب عملي كامل عن الجي بي أس ، حيث تتميز مطبوعات سلاح المهندسين أنها تهتم أكثر بالجانب التطبيقي العملي. بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 نوفمبر 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha Thanks a lot for sending useful links, actually I need some books about practical lectures for B.Sc students whose studying in the surveying engineering Best regards​


 The US Army Corps of Engineers has published a good manual about GPS in 2011. It consists of 11 chapters, with a lot of practical issues in details and in a simple English language. You may use it as a BSC course. You can download it from http://140.194.76.129/publications/eng-manuals/EM_1110-1-1003_2011Feb28/ أصدر سلاح المهندسين يالجيش الامريكي كتاب جديد باللغة الانجليزية (طبعا) بتاريخ 28-2-2011م عن تقنية الجي بي أس ويتكون من 12 فصل و 11 ملحق. يمكن تحميل كل فصل - بصيغة pdf - من الرابط التالي: http://140.194.76.129/publications/eng-manuals/EM_1110-1-1003_2011Feb28/ وبذلك يكون لديك كتاب عملي كامل عن الجي بي أس ، حيث تتميز مطبوعات سلاح المهندسين أنها تهتم أكثر بالجانب التطبيقي العملي. بالتوفيق للجميع بمشيئة الله


----------



## Rojgar Eng (15 نوفمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Above links are not availabla​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (15 نوفمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Thanks I was found the web and the link​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (25 نوفمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
I was tried many time for post processing using LGO based on the your book/ chapter 9, this massage will apear, what is the reason? how can fixing it?


​


----------



## د جمعة داود (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Actually, I don't know. It is the first time I see such an error ! Is your software original or not? If not original , be sure that the installation is properly fixed?​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Actually the LGO is profecional package alsoI was used Doungle key through working on it​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
The raw data logging is recording through the DBX folder, is it right​


----------



## tmooh (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا دكتورنا الفاضل 
وإليك اسئلتي التتعلق بجهاز الجي بي أس

1- كيف يمكن استخدام الجي بي اس في الملاحة أي السفر والترحال من منطقة لاخري ( الكشافة ) 
وخصوصا في الاماكن الشاسعة مثل الغابات والصحاري ؟​
2_ ما مدى دقة او نسبة الخطأ من مسافة وانحراف في أجهزة الجي بي اس 
وخصوصا الجارمن 12والجارمن 72 ؟​
3_ هل اجهزة الجي بي اس تدعم الانحراف الجغرافي بين النقطتين فقط أم ان انها كذلك تدعم الانحراف المغناطيسي 
بدلا من ان نجري عملية الطرح او الاضافة لمقدار الانحراف المغناطيسي من الانحراف الجغرافي وما مدى دقة ذلك ؟

وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 نوفمبر 2012)

tmooh قال:


> 1- كيف يمكن استخدام الجي بي اس في الملاحة أي السفر والترحال من منطقة لاخري ( الكشافة ) وخصوصا في الاماكن الشاسعة مثل الغابات والصحاري ؟




السلام عليكم

تقنية الجي بي أس في حد ذاتها هي لتحديد الاحداثيات أو تحديد المواقع. أما لتطوير تطبيقات هذه التقنية فيلزمنا وجود خرائط لمنطقة معينة بحيث يقوم جهاز الجي بي أس بتحديد الموقع الحالي، ثم يقوم برنامج الخرائط بتوقيع هذا المكان علي الخريطة. أي أن الجي بي أس ذاته لا يقوم بعملية التوقيع أو التعامل مع الخرائط. في بعض أجهزة الجي بي أس (المحمولة يدويا المخصصة لأعمال الاستكشاف بصفة عامة) يكون هناك خرائط محملة داخل الجهاز .... تختلف طبيعة هذه الخرائط من شركة لأخري فمعظم شركات الجي بي أس تضع خرائط عامة غير تفصيلية لكل العالم ... بينما هناك شركات أخري تضع في أجهزتها خرائط تفصيلية لبعض المناطق .... كمثال في المملكة العربية السعودية فأن أجهزة الجارمن (خاصة موديلات 276 مثلا) بها شريحة بداخلها خرائط تفصيلية لمعظم مدن المملكة وهي شريحة تباع في الشركة بثمن منفصل عن ثمن جهاز الجي بي أس نفسه ... بهذه الطريقة فأن جهاز الجي بي أس يستطيع توقيع الموقع (لحظة القياس في الطبيعة) علي هذه الخريطة التفصيلية ليعرف المستخدم مكانه علي الخريطة و الاماكن و المعالم المحيطة به.... وبهذه فيمكن لجهاز الجي بي أس - في هذه الحالة - أن يستخدم في التجوال و السفر و الترحال.




tmooh قال:


> 2_ ما مدى دقة او نسبة الخطأ من مسافة وانحراف في أجهزة الجي بي اس





tmooh قال:


> وخصوصا الجارمن 12والجارمن 72 ؟




بصفة عامة فأن كل أنواع أجهزة الجي بي أس الملاحية (المحمولة يدويا) لها دقة منخفضة في تحديد الاحداثيات تتراوح في حدود +- من صغر الي 8 متر، وهذا خطأ عشوائي يتغير من وقت لاخر و من مكان لاخر و لا يمكن التحكم به ..... ومن المعلوم أن المسافات و الانحرافات يتم حسابها (وليس قياسها) من قيم الاحداثيات المقاسة، وبالتالي فأنها ستحتمل نفس قيمة الخطأ. 




tmooh قال:


> 3_ هل اجهزة الجي بي اس تدعم الانحراف الجغرافي بين النقطتين فقط أم ان انها كذلك تدعم الانحراف المغناطيسي





tmooh قال:


> بدلا من ان نجري عملية الطرح او الاضافة لمقدار الانحراف المغناطيسي من الانحراف الجغرافي وما مدى دقة ذلك ؟



أعتقد أن قياسات الجي بي أس تعتمد علي الانحراف الجغرافي وليس المغناطيسي، فكما قلت في النقطة السابقة أن الانحرافات هنا محسوبة من الاحداثيات وليست انحرافات مقاسة .... اذن لتحويل انحرافات الجي بي أس الي انحرافات مغناطيسية يلزمك معرفة قيم زاوية الاختلاف و جمعها - أو طرحها - علي الانحراف الجغرافي.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم

_________________ 
ملحوظة خاصة لك و لجميع الأعضاء:
تأتيني أسئلة كثيرة في رسائل خاصة وغالبا لا أقوم بالرد عليها ! فمن الأفضل للجميع طرح أي سؤال في موضوع (وليس رسالة خاصة) ليكون السؤال و الاجابة متاحين أمام كل أعضاء الملتقي للحوار و المناقشة و الاستفادة.​
​


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوعات أخري متعلقة بالجي بي أس لكن للأسف لم يطرحها أصحابها في الموضوع الأصلي ليكون مجمعا لكل الاستفسارات:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t348317.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t264327.html


----------



## سيد الاعرجي (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم .الشكر والتقدير للدكتور جمعة داود على المعلومات القيمة والرد للمشاركات . ان امكن دكتور معلومات او كاتلوج مع كيفية استخدام جهاز Leica SR20 GPS بالعربي مع اي معلومات متوفرة عن الجهاز مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير.


----------



## Rojgar Eng (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
I have 21 contrl point for a project, I have loged raw dat for static observation for about 17min according to Leica's technical reference manual for dual frequency receivers, after that, I was post processed using LGO V6.0, after post processing I was carried out measurements again using Real Time Base and Rover, During comparison between both results, looks that, the Easting and Northing are excellent but Height within 10-20cm differences, could you please tell me what is the reason? and how can I fixing it? for your information in the post-process result within LGO the position and Height Quality are 0.01m

Regards ​


----------



## hassinaaa (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يمكني الحصول على شرح كامل لجهز توتل سوكيا 520
وفقكم الله


----------



## Rojgar Eng (2 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Still I am waiting your respond
Thnak you if responding quickly
Regards​


----------



## ياسرعبدو (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الروابط فيها الكثير
http://www.filesin.com/E6097315589/download.htm
ttp://www.filesin.com/35903315593/download.html
9-_Traverse-Adjustment_.pdf | FilesIn.com


----------



## Rojgar Eng (3 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Still Iam waiting your respond

regards​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (7 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Still I'm waiting your respond regarding to post processing result​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (7 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Again I want to asking about following 
I have 21 contrl point for a project, I have loged raw dat for static observation for about 17min according to Leica's technical reference manual for dual frequency receivers, after that, I was post processed using LGO V6.0, after post processing I was carried out measurements again using Real Time Base and Rover, During comparison between both results, looks that, the Easting and Northing are excellent but Height within 10-20cm differences, could you please tell me what is the reason? and how can I fixing it? for your information in the post-process result within LGO the position and Height Quality are 0.01m​


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Eng. Rohgar,

First: the position and height quality in any software' results express the precision of the results, i.e., how results are close to each other. This expression is not an accuracy measure, i.e., the raw data may be very precise (small precision indicators) but not accurate. The term 'accuracy' referees to the exact relationship of the new data with respect to their "true" value. So, it happens in some GPS projects that we got "precise" data, but when we compare it to its true value we figure out that it is not "accurate". 

Second: When we compare 2 datasets, we have to be sure that the basis of the comparison are the same. So, going back to your problem: Are the fixed points the same for both jobs (static and RTK) ? In some project, we use "a base point" in the static, and we use "another base point" in the RTK processing. That might cause some troubles! Let me illustrate this situation: let us assume that we use base no. 1 in the static processing (we fix its coordinates) and H = 100 for this point. In the RTK process, we use base no. 2 as a fixed point (its H = 120). So, it means that the height difference between these two base = 20. By this two fixed points, we tell the GPS software that if the height difference is not exactly 20, distribute the errors to the NEW observed stations ! (since the original two base points are assumed error-free). 

*Here is the source of the problem we are facing ! The two base points are not "accurate", and their errors will go to the new observed stations. So, you have to check the height accuracy of the control points themselves. Otherwise, use the same control points (with the same exact coordinates' values) in both static and RTK processing. That may solve the problem, hopefully !!!*​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
I think you don't understand me exactly, let me explain briefly below
1- I was observed each control point approx.15minutes in the RINEX format, using Leica GS15 in the Rover mode.
2- Using existing CORS station(ISER) in Erbil as a refference point for post-processing within LGO.
3- Base line(i.e sloped distance) between control points and the CORS station approx.11km.
4- All control points observed in the rover mode and using CORS station as a base.
5-After post-processing, we must check each each CP (i.e Easing, Northing and Height) before the constrcution will start, for this purpose I used RTK technique by choosing any CP as a Base and measure other CPs by Rover.
6- During comparision between Post-processed CPs and measured CPs by RTK, difference appeared around 10-20 cm in the Height, but in the position are excellent with 1-8mm.
7-Finally my question is, where are comes this difference? and how can I fixing it​


----------



## tmooh (10 ديسمبر 2012)

دكتورنا الفاضل
ما سبب وجود نسبة من الخطأ في أجهزة الجي بي أس ؟
وهل نوع الجهاز وكذلك المسافة بين إحداثيتين له علاقة بالخطأ ؟
وكيف نستطيع تحديده بدقة ؟
نريد ان تتكرم علينا بالتفصيل في هذا الموضوع 
وأعذرنا على كثرة الأسئلة
وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> where are comes this difference? and how can I fixing it​




Dear Rojgar,

First: sorry for being late because I attended a GIS workshop in the last couple of days. 

Second: It is not easy, even for an expert, to figure out a source of a problem when he is away from the data and the project itself ! I mean that I try to speculate what is wrong, but I can not do it well in case I do not check the dataset itself and know the exact procedures applied in the field ! 

But, I will try to mention some points to be checked:

1- I do not understand why you convert your data to the RINEX format ! What I see that your field instruments are Leica and your processing software is LGO !! We need the RINEX only if you have data from different GPS receivers' brand names (i.e. Trimble + Leica) in the same project, and of course LGO can not deal with Trimble data format. In your case, it is preferable to use the original Leica data sets, without converting them to REINEX. 

2- When we compare Static versus RTK data, we expect some differences, because the static datasets are, normally, more accurate than the RTK data. But, you said that the differences are only in heights !!! That is a surprise ! I mean that if we have few-millimeters differences in the three coordinates, it will be normal.

3- However, your case implies that there is a problem in heights' measuring or processing (since X,Y are OK). What I am thinking about (actually I guess or speculate) might be:

- It might be a problem in measuring the antenna heights in the RTK field work. An error of 10-20 cm in not logical or a normal random error, it is a "blunder" i.e., a mistake in a field step. So, check that the RTK antenna heights were measured correctly, and was entered in the rover correctly. 

- It might be a problem in the RINEX transformation step. The observed station heights depends on the type of the utilized antenna, then the software compute the vertical heights of the station based on this type of the used antenna. So, if we input a wrong antenna type in the configuration, the heights will be wrong also in the RINEX transformation process. 

- Also, you should check the accuracy of the heights of the Static results for all CP. An error in just one station's height may cause a serious error in all heights. 

That is what in my mind right now, and I hope it might help you
​​


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 ديسمبر 2012)

tmooh قال:


> ما سبب وجود نسبة من الخطأ في أجهزة الجي بي أس ؟



السلام عليكم

الجي بي أس مثله مثل أي تقنية أخترعها الإنسان لا بد أن يكون به نسبة خطأ ! فالكمال لله وحده عز و جل
إذا أرادنا أن نقلل أخطاء أجهزة الجي بي أس – إلي أدني حد – فسنضطر لزيادة المستوي التقني لهذه الأجهزة مما سيجعل سعرها مرتفع جدا ولا يستطيع الكثيرون اقتناؤها. فعلي سبيل المثال توجد تقنية أخري (تسمي VLBI) وتستخدم في تحديد المواقع بدقة أجزاء من المائة من الملليمتر، لكن أجهزتها ذات مستوي تقني عالي جدا و أسعارها عالية جدا مما يجعلها لا تستخدم إلا في الجهات الحكومية التي تحتاج مثل هذه الدقة و تستطيع أن توفر هذا السعر (عشرات الملايين من الدولارات !!!!!).




tmooh قال:


> هل نوع الجهاز وكذلك المسافة بين إحداثيتين له علاقة بالخطأ ؟



دقة أرصاد الجي بي أس تعتمد علي جزأين: جزء ثابت يمثل خطأ الجهاز نفسه ، وجزء غير ثابت يمثل خطأ الرصد. غالبا عندما نقول دقة خط مرصود بالجي بي أس فنقول أن دقته = 5 مم + - 2 ppm ، الجزء الأول = 5 ملليمتر يمثل دقة أو خطأ الجهاز نفسه، بينما الجزء الثاني يمثل الخطأ الناتج عن الرصد ونعبر عنه بوحدات ppm أي جزء من المليون، فهذا الخطأ يعتمد علي طول المسافة المقاسة بين الجهازين. فإذا كانت المسافة = 5 كيلومتر مثلا فأن هذا الجزء من الخطأ = 5 × 2 = 10 ملليمتر، فإذا جمعنا كلا الجزأين فتكون دقة هذا الخط = 5 + 10 = +- 15 ملليمتر. خطأ الرصد يعتمد علي طول المسافة المقاسة بسبب أنه كلما زادت المسافة زادت أخطاء تأثير طبقات الغلاف الجوي علي إشارات الأقمار الصناعية التي تصل إلي كلا الجهازين عند طرفي الخط المقاس، فما زالت أخطاء الغلاف الجوي تمثل واحد من أهم مصادر الخطأ في تقنية الجي بي أس.



tmooh قال:


> كيف نستطيع تحديده بدقة ؟



لكي نحدد دقة أي جهاز يجب أن نقارنه بجهاز آخر أعلي منه في الدقة. هذا ما تقوم به الشركات المنتجة لأجهزة الجي بي أس حيث أنها تعاير – الجهاز الجديد – في محطات VLBI ومن هنا تحدد دقة الجهاز و تذكر هذه الدقة في مواصفات الجهاز. بالنسبة لنا كمستخدمين عاديين فيجب أن نثق في الدقة المذكورة في كتالوجات الأجهزة لـ ليس لدينا بديل آخر و لا يمكننا أن نعاير أجهزة الجي بي أس بأنفسنا!

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## Rojgar Eng (11 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Thanks a lote for clarifications, let me explain more in detail
Actually I don't transfered observed data to RINEX, in this model of Leica GPS, you can observe either by RINEX or MDB(Leica's raw data format), in the field I choose the RINEX in order to post processing some CPs via OPUS, I have more experience in the surveying field, therefore I entered the antenna heights carefully and within mm in both static and RTK, also I was selected the exact antanna type in the LGO during post processing
So, did you with me if I think the observation time is not enough and the baseline between CPs and CORS station is long wich is about 11km

Regards​


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 ديسمبر 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> So, did you with me if I think the observation time is not enough and the baseline between CPs and CORS station is long wich is about 11km​




*No !!* an 11-km baseline can not be considered as a long baseline ! The GPS can work with few-hundered km baselines and produce accurate results.

Having 10-20 cm in those very-short baselines says that there is something wrong !! That is not the precision of GPS in general. Check your data again
​


----------



## tmooh (15 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بداية دكتورنا الفاضل أعذرنا على التطفل 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t351534.html
بخصوص موضوعي أعلاه
أرجوا لوتكرمت وتعرف أحدا ممن يستطيع مساعدتنا 
أن ترسل له الأسئلة للإجابة عنها 
فانا والله في حاجة ماسة وشديدة إليها
وفي أسرع وقت 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Rojgar Eng (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
I want to asking about cut off angle, I was used 10deg during configuration my instrument, so is it necessary to using 10deg within LGO/ Sattelite availability?(i.e both instrument and LGO setting must using same cut off angle?), this is because, in the your book/ chapter 9/ sattelie availability, you selected 15deg​


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

First: The cut-off angle (or mask angle) is the vertical angle above horizon in which we do need to receive satellite signals. That means, if we say a cut-off angle of 15 degree that means that we accept signals that are 15-degree or more higher than the local horizon around the GPS receiver, and any signal that is lower than 15 degree will not recorded or used. The reason for this cut-off angle is that the atmospheric effects on the satellite signals will be higher in such lower atmospheric layers around the receiver, so such signals will not be precise. So, using such low-precise GPS data will reduce the precision of the overall recorded dataset. 

Second: Most international standards say that a good cut-off angle is usually 15 degrees. But, in some cases we may increase or reduce this value. For example, when observing GPS within a city we may use cut-off angle more than 15 degrees. Contradictory, observing GPS in a desert of a flat open area we may use cut-off angle less than 15 degrees. ​​


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بعض النقاط الفنية المفيدة منقولة عن منتدي الهندسة المساحية في الرابط:
تعريف نظام SGD2000 في برمجية LGO أو ArcGIS

*سؤال:*
كما هو معروف أن نظام الإحداثيات السعودي الجديد SGD2000 يتألف مما يلي:
*Name: *Saudi Geodetic Datum 2000 (SGD 2000)
*Reference Frame: *ITRF2000 (International Terrestrial Reference Frame 2000)
*epoch 2004.0*
*Ellipsoid GRS80*Semi-major axis (a) = 6,378,137.0 meters.
Inverse flattening (1/f)= 298.257222101
*Projection *Universal Transfer Mercator (UTM) Zone (36,37,38,39 and 40) 

فسؤالي هو كيف يتم تعريف Reference frame على برمجيات LGO أو ArcGIS ؟

*الاجابة:*
المرجع الجيوديسي السعودي الجديد SGD2000 يعتمد علي اليبسويد GRS 1980 بالاضافة الي استخدام نظام اسقاط الخرائط من نوع UTM 
لتعريف هذا المرجع في برنامج LGO ننشأ نظام احداثيات جديد و نختار له اليبسويد GRS1980 (موجود أصلا في LGO ولا نحتاج تعريف معاملاته) ونختار نظام UTM كمسقط للاحداثيات.

*سؤال:*
لكن ماذا عن Reference Frame , ماذا نقصد به بالضبط و هل من الممكن تعريفه ام انه شبكة الاحداثيات الخاصة بالبلد هي التي تنشأ عن طريق ربطها ب Reference Frame ؟

*الاجابة:*
من المعلوم أن القشرة الأرضية لليابسة (القارات) علي سطح الأرض غير ثابتة ولكن هذه القشرة - أو ما يسمي بالصفائح التكتونية - تتحرك دائما علي نواة الأرض. من هنا فأن تعريف أي اليبسويد لن يكون ثابتا، فمثلا عندما نقول أن مركز الاليبسويد هو مركز الأرض وبسبب أن مركز الأرض يتحرك فأن الاليبسويد سيتحرك أيضا بمرور الزمن. لكن هذه الحركة الأرضية ضئيلة جدا وربما لا تتجاوز عدة ملليمترات قليلة (أو أجزاء من الملليمتر) سنويا. لذلك فأن الأعمال المساحية العادية لا تتطلب هذه الدقة العالية جدا، ولذلك نفترض أن الاليبسويد ثابت مع مرور الزمن. لكن في التطبيقات الجيوديسية عالية الدقة (دقة جزء من الملليمتر) فيجب أن نأخذ في الاعتبار هذه الحركات الأرضية أو الحركات التكتونية لصفائح الأرض. من هنا فأننا عندما نعرف أي مرجع جيوديسي يجب أن نقول أن تعريفه في عام كذا (أي أن هذه الاحداثيات المقاسة لنقاط الشبكة الجيوديسية هي احداثيات المواقع في عام كذا)، فاذا أردنا استخدام هذه الشبكة أو هذه الاحداثيات بعد عدة سنوات من رصدها الأصلي فيجب أن نضيف لها قيمة تحركات القشرة الأرضية التي حدثت في هذه الفترة الزمنية. لذلك فأننا نقول أن تعريف المرجع أو تعريف الشبكة تم في النظام الأرضي العالمي المرجعي ITRF لعام 2000 (مثل المرجع الجيوديسي السعودي SGD). وهناك جهة دولية تسمي ITRF تحسب كل سنة معاملات التغير في الاحداثيات الناتجة عن تحركات القشرة الأرضية، ومن هنا يمكننا في عام 2012 (مثلا) معرفة احداثيات كل نقطة من نقاك الشبكة الجيوديسية السعودية بناءا علي قيمة تحركات القشرة الأرضية من عام 2000 وحتي عام 2012. 

*لكن - مرة أخري - فأن استخدام ITRF يكون فقط في التطبيقات الجيوديسية التي تحتاج هذه الدقة العالية جدا (أجزاء من الملليمتر) مثل دراسات مراقبة تحركات المنشئات الضخمة مثل السدود و الخزانات ودراسات الزلازل و البراكين ..... الخ. أما التطبيقات الجيوديسية العادية و التطبيقات المساحية الأرضية فلا تحتاج هذه الدقة العالية جدا ولذلك فغالبا نتعامل مع الاليبسويد (واحداثيات النقاط) كما لو كانوا لا يتغيروا مع مرور الزمن.*

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## Rojgar Eng (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Still I didn't get exact answer, again I want to asking for necessity of using same cut off angle in both instrument and LGO/ Sattelite availability, must be use same cut off angle? or possibilty for using10deg in the reciever and15deg in the LGO​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
What did mean by the error message, which is apear some times during importing RINEX files, please see the attached message​


----------



## د جمعة داود (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> I want to asking for necessity of using same cut off angle in both instrument and LGO/ Sattelite availability, must be use same cut off angle? or possibilty for using10deg in the reciever and15deg in the LGO​


 In some cases we may increase the cut-off angle in processing. That means if we use cut-off = 10 degree in the field and we found that the processing results are not precise enough, we may use 15 degree and re-process again. But, the opposite situation can not be happened! I mean if we use 15 degree in the field, we can not reduce it to 10 degree in processing since the receiver will record only signals higher than 15 degrees in the field. But, generally we use 15 degrees in both receiver and software
​


----------



## د جمعة داود (18 ديسمبر 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha
> What did mean by the error message, which is apear some times during importing RINEX files​




I guess something wrong hapended in creating the RINEX file (i.e., in transforming the raw data from Lieca to RINEX format) so the LGO can not import the correct datasets​


----------



## ENG_SASO90 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي جهاز gps محمول ماركة Stonex انا اعرف فكرة عمل الأجهزه المحموله ولكن ممكن أعرف جميع تطبيقاتها بالتفصيل لو تكرمت وما هي الأشياء الهامه اللازم ضبطها ومهرفتها قبل البدء في أي تطبيق وشكرا جدا يا دكتور جمعه جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## د جمعة داود (19 ديسمبر 2012)

ENG_SASO90 قال:


> عندي جهاز gps محمول ماركة Stonex انا اعرف فكرة عمل الأجهزه المحموله ولكن ممكن أعرف جميع تطبيقاتها بالتفصيل لو تكرمت وما هي الأشياء الهامه اللازم ضبطها ومهرفتها قبل البدء في أي تطبيق



السلام عليكم

تعتمد تطبيقات أو استخدامات الاجهزة المحمولة في الأساس علي مستوي الدقة المطلوبة في العمل، فمن المعروف أن دقة الاحداثيات المقاسة بهذا النوع من أجهزة الجي بي أس تكون في حدود +- 5 أمتار في المتوسط، بمعني أن احداثيات الموقع المقاس يكون بها خطأ غير معروف القيمة بالضبط لكنه يتراوح بين -5 أمتار و +5 أمتار في المتوسط. 
اذن يمكننا الان أن نتخيل ما هي التطبيقات التي يمكن فيها استخدام هذه الاجهزة المحمولة وهي بكل بساطة أية تطبيقات لا تحتاج دقة عالية في قياس الاحداثيات و تحديد المواقع. فيمكن أن نستخدم هذا النوع في أعمال الاستكشاف لمنطقة مشروع جديد، وفي عمل التخطيط المبدئي أو الأولي لمسار طريق مثلا، وفي أعمال السياحة و الرحلات و الملاحة، وفي تحديد مواقع الخدمات (المدارس و المستشفيات ..... الخ) في مدينة .... وهكذا. لكن في أعمال المساحة و انشاء الخرائط كبيرة المقياس فلا يمكن استخدام الاجهزة المحمولة لأن هذه التطبيقات تحتاج دقة أعلي من دقة الأجهزة المحمولة، وهنا نلجأ للنوع الاخر من أجهزة الجي بي أس وهي الاجهزة الهندسية. 

يمكنك قراءة مقالي السابق بعنوان: دقة أجهزة النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع GPS المحمولة يدويا وتطبيقاتها في بناء نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS من الرابط

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...ying Papers/Dawod Article^_GPS Handy 2008.pdf

أو من الرابط

Hand-held GPS for GIS applications (in ARABIC) دقة أجهزة الجي بي أس المحمولة يدويا و تطبيقاتها في بناء نظم المعلومات الجغرافية | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu_


----------



## Rojgar Eng (23 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Hope you doing well, if you remember, before some messages ago you said "your instrument in the field is Leica and your software is LGO, therefore no need to converting observations to RINEX" according this comment, I have observed static raw data as a LEICA format (MDB) for a specific CP, unfortuately during importing the static data to LGO, the data appears as a RTK data not as a Static data, so could you plaese clarify this problem and how can I fixing it? for more information if I observing this CP as a RINEX format no problem will occure during importing the data, please see the attached image



regards​


----------



## د جمعة داود (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Rojgar,
It has been almost ten years in which I did not work in field ! I'm getting older. So, my field expertise are too old ! The last GPS receiver I worked with was Lieca 1200. Since then, my works are dedicated to teaching and consultancy in data processing and network analysis. My be I will not be helpful concerning new receivers!​


----------



## د جمعة داود (25 ديسمبر 2012)

نقلا عن منتدي الهندسة المساحية:
دخول

سؤال:
هل يوجد معاملات تحويل ثابتة على لكامل المملكة للتحويل ما بين إحداثيات عين العبد إلى المرجع السعودي الجديد SGD2000 ؟ أم أنه يجب أن نأخذ كل منطقة على حدا ونقوم بعمل معاملات تحويل لهذه المنطقة عن طريق معرفة نقاط تحكم مشتركة بين النظامين ؟

الرد:

من المعروف أن دقة حساب معاملات التحويل بين أي نظامين أو مرجعين تعتمد علي: (1) عدد النقاط المشتركة، (2) دقة احداثيات هذه النقاط في كلا المرجعين، (3) توزيع هذه النقاط علي كل المنطقة الجغرافية المطلوب حساب المعاملات لها. من هنا نستطيع أن نقول أنه من الأفضل أن يتم حساب معاملات التحويل في مناطق صغيرة أو متوسطة وليس في منطقة شاسعة مثل كل المملكة. في أمريكا يوجد ما يسمي بسطح التحويل transformation surface الذي يحدد قيمة معاملات التحويل من منطقة لأخري علي امتداد أمريكا كلها، أي أن هذه القيم تتغير من منطقة لأخري. 

لكن أحيانا لا يكون لدينا عدد كبير من النقاط المعلومة موزعة بانتظام علي كل المنطقة الجغرافية المطلوبة، أي أنه ستكون هناك بعض المناطق التي لا تتوافر بها نقاط تجعلنا نحسب معاملات التحويل فيها. هنا يمكننا أن نلجأ لحساب معاملات لكامل المنطقة حتي و ان كانت أقل دقة لكتها ستصلح للعمل لكل الدولة. 

في ورقة عمل منشورة في اللقاء السنوي الرابع لمديري ادارات المساحة في أمانات و بلديات المملكة والذي عقد في صفر 1430 هـ كانت هناك ورقة عمل مقدمة من د. رمضان ينار وكان بها قيم لمعاملات التحويل من المرجع القديم المعروف باسم NGN الي المرجع الجديد SGD2000 وقيم المعاملات كالتالي:

dx = -61.15 m
dy = -315.86 m
dz = -3.51 m
Rx = -3.52 seconds
Ry = -0.74 seconds
Rz = +0.41 seconds
scale factor = 1.00000136

وتشير هذه الورقة العلمية أن دقة استخدام هذه المعاملات تبلغ +- 3 متر.

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## ENG_SASO90 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
هل اجهزة الجي بي اس المحموله ا تظهر الخريطه الا في حالة اتصال النت؟؟
عندي الجهاز لا يظهر الخريطه الا اذا كان متصلا بالنت
ما حل هذه المشكله وكيف احمل الخريطه على الجهاز


----------



## د جمعة داود (25 ديسمبر 2012)

ENG_SASO90 قال:


> هل اجهزة الجي بي اس المحموله ا تظهر الخريطه الا في حالة اتصال النت؟؟
> عندي الجهاز لا يظهر الخريطه الا اذا كان متصلا بالنت ، ما حل هذه المشكله وكيف احمل الخريطه على الجهاز



يعتمد هذا علي نوع الجهاز نفسه ! فبعض الأنواع تظهر الخرائط لخظيا on-line دون تخوينها في الجهاز مما يتطلب وجود اتصال بالانترنت، وبعض الاجهزة لديها خاصية تحميل الخرائط في الجهاز مرة واحدة..... فمثلا بعض أنواع الموبايلات أو الجوالات - خاصة من شركة نوكيا - تقوم بتحميل كل خرائط الدولة المطلوبة و تخزينها في ذاكرة التليفون مرة واحدة وبالتالي يمكنها عرض الخرائط لأي منطقة في هذه الدولة دون الحاجة للاتصال بالانترنت ، بينما رأيت أنواع أخري من الموبايلات لا بد لها من الاتصال بالانترنت عند عرض الخريطة علي الشاشة ...... عليك الرجوع لمانوال أو كتيب التشغيل لجهازك لتعرف امكانياته في هذه الجزئية.


----------



## Rojgar Eng (25 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
We have Leica GPS 1200 in the college, this problem happened also in the our 1200 receiver. this problem will occure in bothe 1200 and Viva receiver
so how can I fixing this problem​


----------



## ENG_SASO90 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

د جمعة داود قال:


> يعتمد هذا علي نوع الجهاز نفسه ! فبعض الأنواع تظهر الخرائط لخظيا on-line دون تخوينها في الجهاز مما يتطلب وجود اتصال بالانترنت، وبعض الاجهزة لديها خاصية تحميل الخرائط في الجهاز مرة واحدة..... فمثلا بعض أنواع الموبايلات أو الجوالات - خاصة من شركة نوكيا - تقوم بتحميل كل خرائط الدولة المطلوبة و تخزينها في ذاكرة التليفون مرة واحدة وبالتالي يمكنها عرض الخرائط لأي منطقة في هذه الدولة دون الحاجة للاتصال بالانترنت ، بينما رأيت أنواع أخري من الموبايلات لا بد لها من الاتصال بالانترنت عند عرض الخريطة علي الشاشة ...... عليك الرجوع لمانوال أو كتيب التشغيل لجهازك لتعرف امكانياته في هذه الجزئية.



يا دكتور لما رجعت لمانيوال الجهاز وجدت فيه امكانية تحميل الخريطه على الجهاز ولكن من اين أأتي بالخريطه


----------



## مصطفى المساح (26 ديسمبر 2012)

د جمعة داود قال:


> Dear Rojgar,
> It has been almost ten years in which I did not work in field ! I'm getting older. So, my field expertise are too old ! The last GPS receiver I worked with was Lieca 1200. Since then, my works are dedicated to teaching and consultancy in data processing and network analysis. My be I will not be helpful concerning new receivers!​



Dear Dr.Jumha
Hope you doing well, if you remember, before some messages ago you said "your instrument in the field is Leica and your software is LGO, therefore no need to converting observations to RINEX" according this comment, I have observed static raw data as a LEICA format (MDB) for a specific CP, unfortuately during importing the static data to LGO, the data appears as a RTK data not as a Static data, so could you plaese clarify this problem and how can I fixing it? for more information if I observing this CP as a RINEX format no problem will occure during importing the data, please see the attached image

مشاهدة المرفق 86452

regards
[/QUOTE]
دكتور جمعه انا قبلتنى مشكله شبه دى قبل كده 
كانت نتيجه اننى استخدم برنامج lgo 5 ودادا كانت تحتوى على اقمار جانوس و جى بى اس كما هوه موضح فى الصوره وعند مراجعه التوكيل وجد ان برنامج lgo 5 لايقراء هذه الدادا ولا يستطيع معلجتها بشكل مباشر لهذا قمت بوضع برنامج lgo 7 الذى يسطيع قراءه الدادا بشكل واضح 
ولاكنى وجد مشكله اخرى ان **** النسخه لبرنامج lgo7 المتوافر على الانترنت لا يصحح الا اشاره l1 وبناء عليه قمت بتسطيب برنامج lgo 7 على الجهاز بجوار lgo 5 ولاكن على دريف مختلف ووضعت امتداد له على التسيك توب وكنت ابدى العمل على نسخ lgo 7 وعند الوصول لمعالجه الدادا اقوم باغلاق ال برنامج وفتح نسخه ال lgo 5 وفاجد الدادا مقروءه ويستطيع البرنامج معلجتها فى هذا الوقت 
هذا والله اعلم


----------



## الوليد عبد المجيد (27 ديسمبر 2012)

[h=5]السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة ارجو ان اجد الحل لها عندك 
في مشروع طريق موجودة قيم ip لثلاث خطوط اثنان منها في زون مختلف ومافي اي كنترول غير النقطتين حاولنا نحل بي عدة طرق ما نجحت قمنا وحدنا الزون بمعنى اشتغلنا المشروع كلوا بي زون واحد ختينا الجهاز في نقطة الزون الثابت وقرينا منها النقطة التانية بي نفس الزون واخدنا ليها احداثيات بي نفس الزون في طريقة تانية ممكن استخدمها اذا امكن من غير مااوحد الزون[/h]


----------



## المساح المحتوي (27 ديسمبر 2012)

أنا طالب أدرس هندسه مساحه سنه خامسه أدرس ماده أسمها نظم جيوديسا ممكن لوتكرمت تشرح نظم الاحداثيات وأنواعها 
coordnate systems


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 ديسمبر 2012)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> قمت بتسطيب برنامج lgo 7 على الجهاز بجوار lgo 5 ولاكن على دريف مختلف ووضعت امتداد له على التسيك توب وكنت ابدى العمل على نسخ lgo 7 وعند الوصول لمعالجه الدادا اقوم باغلاق ال برنامج وفتح نسخه ال lgo 5 وفاجد الدادا مقروءه ويستطيع البرنامج معلجتها فى هذا الوقت



السلام عليكم

فكرة جديدة و جيدة !! شكرا عليها أستاذ مصطفي


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 ديسمبر 2012)

الوليد عبد المجيد قال:


> * في مشروع طريق موجودة قيم ip لثلاث خطوط اثنان منها في زون مختلف ومافي اي كنترول غير النقطتين حاولنا نحل بي عدة طرق ما نجحت قمنا وحدنا الزون بمعنى اشتغلنا المشروع كلوا بي زون واحد ختينا الجهاز في نقطة الزون الثابت وقرينا منها النقطة التانية بي نفس الزون واخدنا ليها احداثيات بي نفس الزون في طريقة تانية ممكن استخدمها اذا امكن من غير مااوحد الزون *



السلام عليكم
أنظر الصفحة 3 من صفحات هذا الموضوع:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t305121-3.html


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 ديسمبر 2012)

المساح المحتوي قال:


> أنا طالب أدرس هندسه مساحه سنه خامسه أدرس ماده أسمها نظم جيوديسا ممكن لوتكرمت تشرح نظم الاحداثيات وأنواعها
> coordnate systems



أرجع لكتابي: أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس ويمكنك تحميله كاملا من الروابط التالية:

أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس Geodetic Syrveys and GPS (in ARABIC) | Gomaa Dawod - Academia.edu_

ظƒطھط§ط¨ ط¯ ط¬ظ…ط¹ط© ط¯ط§ظˆط¯ ط¹ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط§ط­ط© ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹظˆط¯ظٹط³ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¬ظٹ ط¨ظٹ ط£ط³ » ط¬ط§ظ…ط¹ط© ط£ظ… ط§ظ„ظ‚ط±ظ‰


----------



## ENG_SASO90 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

د جمعة داود قال:


> يعتمد هذا علي نوع الجهاز نفسه ! فبعض الأنواع تظهر الخرائط لخظيا on-line دون تخوينها في الجهاز مما يتطلب وجود اتصال بالانترنت، وبعض الاجهزة لديها خاصية تحميل الخرائط في الجهاز مرة واحدة..... فمثلا بعض أنواع الموبايلات أو الجوالات - خاصة من شركة نوكيا - تقوم بتحميل كل خرائط الدولة المطلوبة و تخزينها في ذاكرة التليفون مرة واحدة وبالتالي يمكنها عرض الخرائط لأي منطقة في هذه الدولة دون الحاجة للاتصال بالانترنت ، بينما رأيت أنواع أخري من الموبايلات لا بد لها من الاتصال بالانترنت عند عرض الخريطة علي الشاشة ...... عليك الرجوع لمانوال أو كتيب التشغيل لجهازك لتعرف امكانياته في هذه الجزئية.




يا دكتور لما رجعت لمانيوال الجهاز وجدت فيه امكانية تحميل الخريطه على الجهاز ولكن من اين أأتي بالخريطه​​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (28 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Regarding to adjustment after post processing, as you menstioned in your book/ ch 9-3, here you explaining network adjustment for post processing by Automatic mode, could you please tell me briefly the adjustment for processing by Manual mode? that is because when I am post processing by Manual mode and wants to adjusting a network no loops will establish, but if I processing by Automatic Mode the loops will establish
thank you so much if respons quickly​


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ENG_SASO90 قال:


> يا دكتور لما رجعت لمانيوال الجهاز وجدت فيه امكانية تحميل الخريطه على الجهاز ولكن من اين أأتي بالخريطه



السلام عليكم
بعض اجهزة الجي بي أس الملاحية (المحمولة يدويا) وخاصة الاجهزة من شركة جارمن Garmin لديها امكانية تحميل خريطة علي الجهاز وبالتالي يستطيع الجهاز أن يوقع الموقع الحالي ويظهره علي هذه الخريطة. لكن المشكلة تكمن في أن هذه الاجهزة تتطلب مواصفات أو format معينة للخريطة التي سيتم تحميلها، فهي ليست الخرائط أو الصور العادية مثل tiff, bmp, gif .... etc . لذلك توجد برامج معينة لتحويل أي صورة الي النوع الخاص التي تتطلبه أجهزة الجي بي أس الملاحية. 

توجد عدة مواقع لمستخدمي الجي بي أس في الرحلات الصحراوية (رحلات البر) وهم بارعين جدا في مثل هذه التطبيقات و تحويل الخرائط والبرامج المستخدمة فيها (أنا عن نفسي لم أجربها !) ويمكنك الاستفادة من هذه المواقع علي الانترنت لتعرف كيفية تحميل أي خريطة علي جهاز الجي بي أس مثل:

منتديات مكشات في الرابط:

خيمة أجهزةالملاحة - منتديات مكشات 

منتديات الرحلات في الرابط:
تقنية الخرائط و تحديد المواقع - منتديات الرحلات

والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 ديسمبر 2012)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha
> Regarding to adjustment after post processing, as you menstioned in your book/ ch 9-3, here you explaining network adjustment for post processing by Automatic mode, could you please tell me briefly the adjustment for processing by Manual mode? that is because when I am post processing by Manual mode and wants to adjusting a network no loops will establish, but if I processing by Automatic Mode the loops will establish
> thank you so much if respons quickly​


Dear Rojgar,
In the manual processing, you have to define each loop by youself. So, after you choose the manual processing mode, go to the GPS-Proce window and click on the first station (in the right window) and choose its type whether it is a reference or a rover. Then, repeat this step for all other stations. Finally, do the processing. If you have another loop, you have to do it the same way. After processing all loops manually, you can adjust this network​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Regarding to removing UTM Scale Factor from LGO via compute average combined factor function, how can I calculate shift parameters in Northing and Easting? please see the attached image
Regards​


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 يناير 2013)

Actually, I don't know since I did not do it by myselfe​


----------



## حماده النجم (7 يناير 2013)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

 استخدام نموذج جيويد لتحويل ارتفاعات الجي بي أس الي مناسيب اولا كيف يمكنني الحصول عليه ثانيا كيف استخدمه ثالثا انا استخدم جهاز جي بي اس جي ار 3 كيف ادخل هذا الجيويد علي الجهاز​


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 يناير 2013)

حماده النجم قال:


> استخدام نموذج جيويد لتحويل ارتفاعات الجي بي أس الي مناسيب اولا كيف يمكنني الحصول عليه


اما أن جهة حكومية مسئولة عن المساحة في منطقة العمل ، أو استخدام نموذج جيويد عالمي مثل egm 2008 وهو مشروح بالتفصيل في كتاب: أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس وفي مواضيع سابقة بالملتقي



حماده النجم قال:


> ثانيا كيف استخدمه ثالثا انا استخدم جهاز جي بي اس جي ار 3 كيف ادخل هذا الجيويد علي الجهاز


أرجع لمانوال الجهاز لتعرف الخطوات فهي تختلف من شركة لأخري
​


----------



## mohamedanwar45 (10 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير على المعلومات القيمة يا دكتور
اريد مانويل او اىشرح لجهاز sokkia shc250


----------



## tmooh (19 يناير 2013)

دكتورنا الفاضل
احيانا يلزمنا أخذ الإنحراف بين نقطتين بواسطة جهاز الجي بي اس
هل الجهاز يدعم الإنحراف المغناطيسي أم فقط الإنحراف - الشمال - الحقيقي ؟
وفي حال أُخذ الإنحراف نسبة إلى الشمال الحقيقي - الجغرافي - 
لكي نقوم بتحويله إلى انحراف مغناطيسي نقوم بطرح مقدار الفرق والذي نحصل عليه
من بعض المواقعمثل هذا الموقع ؟

http://magnetic-declination.com/what-is-magnetic-declination.php 

وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 يناير 2013)

tmooh قال:


> احيانا يلزمنا أخذ الإنحراف بين نقطتين بواسطة جهاز الجي بي اس،هل الجهاز يدعم الإنحراف المغناطيسي أم فقط الإنحراف - الشمال - الحقيقي ؟ وفي حال أُخذ الإنحراف نسبة إلى الشمال الحقيقي - الجغرافي - لكي نقوم بتحويله إلى انحراف مغناطيسي نقوم بطرح مقدار الفرق والذي نحصل عليه من بعض المواقعمثل هذا الموقع ؟ What is Magnetic Declination?



السلام عليكم
نعم الجي بي اس يدعم فقط الانحراف الجغرافي وليس الانحراف المغناطيسي
هناك عدة مواقع علي شبكة الانترنت يمكن منها حساب الفرق بين كلا هذين الانحرافين ومن ثم حساب قيمة الانحراف المغناطيسي، ومن هذه المواقع الرابط التالي للمركز الامريكي للبيانات الجيوفيزيقية (مجرد مصدر موثوق به بدلا من المواقع الاخري التجارية !):

NGDC Geomagnetic Calculators | ngdc.noaa.gov


----------



## رحاب الزرقاني (23 يناير 2013)

مرحبا لدي جي بي اس لايكا 1230 تركته فترة ثم عندما رجعت اليه لتشغيله لم تظهر اشارة الرصد الدائرة وبداخلها الصليب ولااعرف لمادا ارجو مساعدتي ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## حسام بوشكش (28 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا الكبير
رجاء لو سمحت انا عاوز معاملات التحويل لعبن العبد وللشبكة الوطنية ngn لو تكرمت


----------



## rasheedothman (29 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
كيفية عمل الار تي كي هل يستقبل الريفرنس (base) من لاقمار الصناعية وكذلك (rover) ويرسل ال(base) التصحيحات فقط ام مع ذلك يرسل ال(base) احداثيات للروفر
-
في جهاز ترمبل R8 GPS هل يمكن استخدام BASE ك ROVER ام انه مصنع حيث يستخدم اما بيز فقط او روفر فقط
-
في الRTK ما فائدة ال RADIO هل يزيد الدقة ام فقط لزيادة مساحة التغطية فقط وكم هي مسافة التغطية مع الراديو ومن غير الراديو
-
توجد في ضبط الترمبل ار8 L5 هل تم تشغيلها 
-
اسعار ترمبل ار8 
- 
كم تبلغ دقته
-
ماهو STAND ALONE SOLUTION


----------



## حسام بوشكش (29 يناير 2013)

Dear eng.rojgar 
i advise you to use DBX LEICA FORMAT INSTEAD OF RINEX . MAY BE THIS IS THE SOLUTION


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 يناير 2013)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> انا عاوز معاملات التحويل لعبن العبد وللشبكة الوطنية ngn



السلام عليكم
برجاء مراجعة الردود السابقة في الموضوع حتي لا تتكرر الاسئلة
أرجع للصفحة 21 من الموضوع في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t305121-21.html


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 يناير 2013)

rasheedothman قال:


> 1- كيفية عمل الار تي كي هل يستقبل الريفرنس (base) من لاقمار الصناعية وكذلك (rover) ويرسل ال(base) التصحيحات فقط ام مع ذلك يرسل ال(base) احداثيات للروفر
> 2- في جهاز ترمبل R8 GPS هل يمكن استخدام BASE ك ROVER ام انه مصنع حيث يستخدم اما بيز فقط او روفر فقط
> 3- في الRTK ما فائدة ال RADIO هل يزيد الدقة ام فقط لزيادة مساحة التغطية فقط وكم هي مسافة التغطية مع الراديو ومن غير الراديو
> 4- توجد في ضبط الترمبل ار8 L5 هل تم تشغيلها
> ...



السلام عليكم

1- الجهاز المتحرك rover يستقبل اشارات الأقمار الصناعية + يستقبل التصحيحات من الجهاز الثابت base وبالتالي يمكنه حساب احداثيات النقطة المحتلة بدقة

2- عامة (وليس لترمبل فقط) فكلا الجهازين base + rover هما أجهزة GPS بنفس المواصفات الفنية، ربما فقط يختلف البرنامج software المركب علي كلا منهما بحيث أنه يمكنه العمل في حالة معينة أم يمكنه العمل في كلا الحالتين

3- وجود الراديو هو أساس عمل أسلوب RTK فمن خلال الراديو يقوم الجهاز الثابت base بارسال التصحيحات الي الجهاز المتحرك rover ومن هنا جاء اسم هذا الاسلوب من اساليب الرصد real-time kinematic أي الرصد المتحرك في نفس الوقت .... فان لم يكن هناك راديو فلن نستطيع ارسال التصحيحات الي rover وبالتالي لن يمكنه حساب الاحداثيات بدقة، وسنضطر للانتظار حتي تفريع بيانات كلا الجهازين الي الكمبيوتر وعمل التصحيحات في المكتب

4- اشارة L5 احدي اشارات خطة تحديث منظومة الاقمار الصناعية وأعتقد أنها لم تعمل في شكلها النهائي حتي الان لأنها تتطلب نوعية خاصة من الاقمار الصناعية (الجيل الثالث) وهي جاري تصنيعها و ارسالها للفضاء ، ولن تعمل هذه الاشارة في شكلها النهائي الا مع تحديث 24 قمر صناعي في GPS لتصبح كلها من الجيل الثالث

5- لا أعلم عن الأسعار !

6- يمكنك الرجوع لمانوال الجهاز أو لموقع الشركة علي الانترنت

7- هذا النوع من الحل هو محاولة حساب احداثيات نقطة مجهولة دون الاعتماد علي أي نقاط أخري، بمعني لو أنني في منطقة لا يوجد بها أي نقاط conntrol معلومة الاحداثيات فابدأ العمل بتثبيت نقطة وحلها باستخدام stand-alone solution ومن هنا أستطيع الحصول علي احداثيات (ليست عالية الدقة) لهذه النقطة ، ثم أعتبرها كما لو كانت نقطة معلومة لأبدأ منها العمل. لا نلجأ لهذا النوع من الحلول الا في حالات خاصة عندما لا أجد حولي في منطقة المشروع أية نقاط ثوابت معلومة. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## الوليد عبد المجيد (6 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ما ذا نعني باsite calabration ,ومتي تكون هنالك حوجه لاستخدامها


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 فبراير 2013)

الوليد عبد المجيد قال:


> السلام عليكم ما ذا نعني باsite calabration ,ومتي تكون هنالك حوجه لاستخدامها



السلام عليكم
هذا الموضوع مشروح بالتفصيل في موضوع م. هاني زكريا في الرابط التالي في الملتقي:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142884.html
أو بالانجليزية في الروابط التالية:
http://www.csdsinc.com/cms_files/Trimble_Access_Site_Calibration.pdf
أو
Site Calibrations
بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله


----------



## الوليد عبد المجيد (7 فبراير 2013)

جزيت خيرا انشاء الله


----------



## الوليد عبد المجيد (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم بالنسبة للحروف المصاحبة لأرقام النطاقات ماذا تعني بالضبط ( يعني ما الفرق بين النطاق 38Q والنطاق 38p وهكذا )


----------



## د جمعة داود (7 فبراير 2013)

الوليد عبد المجيد قال:


> السلام عليكم بالنسبة للحروف المصاحبة لأرقام النطاقات ماذا تعني بالضبط ( يعني ما الفرق بين النطاق 38Q والنطاق 38p وهكذا )


وعليكم السلام
للتفاصيل عن نظام احداثيات UTM أنظر الفصل الثاني (بدءا من صفحة 23) من كتابي: أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس، وهو كتاب مجاني لوجه الله تعالي يمكنك تحميله من الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336965.html


----------



## emadsurv (12 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على برنامج lgo نسخة حديثة و مجانية التحميل لغرض معالجة بيانات dgps مع جزيل الشكر.


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 فبراير 2013)

emadsurv قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على برنامج lgo نسخة حديثة و مجانية التحميل لغرض معالجة بيانات dgps مع جزيل الشكر.



أنظر الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t354868.html


----------



## emadsurv (16 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك
وارجو ان تردشدني الى كيفية الحصول على نسخة حديثة من برنامج Leica geooffice مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 فبراير 2013)

emadsurv قال:


> ارجو ان تردشدني الى كيفية الحصول على نسخة حديثة من برنامج Leica geooffice مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير



السلام عليكم
سبق الرد في الصفحة السابقة أخي الكريم ! ها هو الرابط مرة أخري:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t354868.html


----------



## ahmed_fit (16 فبراير 2013)

*سؤال مهم ياريت حد يجاوبنى ضروري*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عندى سؤال ياريت بس حد يقدر يفيدنى

انا عندى جهاز جى بى اس توبكون hiper 2 وانا شغال ف السعودية ف القصيم بس مطلوب منى اشتغل ب datum معين ومش موجود ف الجهاز عندى هو اسمه SGD 2000

ولما سالت التوكيل اللى جايب منه الجهاز قال ان اول مرة يعرف ال datum ده 
فالحل الوحيد دلوقتى ان اعمل create ل datum جديد على الجهاز واسيفه عشان اقدر اشتغل بيه وال datum الجديد ده له ارقام خاصة بسجلها هما بالظبط 7 خانات 

Offsets
=dx
=dy
=dz

Rotations 
=rx
=ry
=rz

=Scale

فياريت اى حد يقدر يفيدنى يبقى جزاه الله خير عشان انا شغلى واقف بسبب الموضوع ده
واسف على الاطالة*


----------



## مصطفى المساح (16 فبراير 2013)

هل الرصد شبكه من الاحداثيات يحتاج الى نقطه معلومه فى البدايه ام لا يحتاج


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 فبراير 2013)

*رد: سؤال مهم ياريت حد يجاوبنى ضروري*



ahmed_fit قال:


> *مطلوب منى اشتغل ب datum معين ومش موجود ف الجهاز عندى هو اسمه SGD 2000
> *


السلام عليكم

أرجو من كل الأخوة الكرام مراجعة الاستفسارات السابقة قبل طرح أي استفسار جديد ، فليس هناك داعي لتكرار الاستفسارات ! ويمكن الاستفادة من خاصية البحث في موقع الملتقي لمعرفة الردود السابقة.

الاخ السائل: برجاء الاطلاع علي الصفحة في الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t305121-21.html


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 فبراير 2013)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> هل الرصد شبكه من الاحداثيات يحتاج الى نقطه معلومه فى البدايه ام لا يحتاج



السلام عليكم

أي شبكة مساحية تحتاج الي 3 عناصر: تحديد احداثيات نقطة + تحديد انحراف خط + تحديد مسافة أو طول مقاس. في شبكات الجي بي أس: أي خط مرصود يمكن حساب انحرافه و أيضا يمكن حساب المسافة بين طرفيه ، فأرصاد الجي بي أس عباره عن فروق الاحداثيات: dx, dy, dz ..... اذن: لا يتبقي في شبكات الجي بي أس الا تحديد احداثيات نقطة واحدة من نقاط الشبكة .... تخيل أن شبكة الجي بي أس تشبه شبكة الميزانيات، فالميزان يقيس فرق المنسوب بين نقطتين لكنه لا يقيس المنسوب نفسه، لذلك علينا أن نعرف منسوب أول نقطة حتي يمكننا حساب مناسيب كل نقاط الميزانية المرصودة ..... _*أيضا يلزمنا معرفة احداثيات نقطة واحدة في شبكات الجي بي أس حتي يمكننا حساب احداثيات كل النقاط المرصودة الأخري ...*_ 

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## ahmed_fit (17 فبراير 2013)

*رد: سؤال مهم ياريت حد يجاوبنى ضروري*

شكرا يادكتور لرد حضرتك انا شوفت اللينك دلوقتىبس معلش عندى استفسارين الاول : هو مكتوب(معاملات تحويل ثابتة للتحويل ما بين إحداثيات عين العبد إلى المرجع السعودي الجديد SGD2000)انا مش شغال بعين العبد انا كنت شغال ب WGS 84 فهل النسب دى خاصة للتحويل من عين العبد ل SGD 2000 ولا دى نسب ال datum نفسه؟ اللى ممكن اعمل بيها datum جديد واشتغل بيها ؟ثانيا : مكتوب فى الاخر ( ان دقة استخدام هذه المعاملات تبلغ + - 3 متر )هل المقصود ان فى خطا ممكن يصل ل 3 متر ولا المقصود ايه بالظبط ؟وشكرا لمجهود حضرتك


----------



## ahmed ayed (17 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم واجهتني مشكلة غريبة عند تسليم امخطط تم عمل رفع مساحي للمنطقة باستخدام قراءة here المشكلة قيمة الخطا كانت 48 متر فالرجاء المساعدة


----------



## د جمعة داود (19 فبراير 2013)

*رد: سؤال مهم ياريت حد يجاوبنى ضروري*




ahmed_fit قال:


> مكتوب(معاملات تحويل ثابتة للتحويل ما بين إحداثيات عين العبد إلى المرجع السعودي الجديد SGD2000)انا مش شغال بعين العبد انا كنت شغال ب WGS 84 فهل النسب دى خاصة للتحويل من عين العبد ل SGD 2000 ولا دى نسب ال datum نفسه؟ اللى ممكن اعمل بيها datum جديد واشتغل بيها ؟



السلام عليكم

الملف المرفق به شرح عن أنواع Datums المستخدمة في المملكة العربية السعودية. 

في صفحة 26 من هذا الملف نجد أن SGD2000 يعتمد علي اليبسويد GRS80 وهو تقريبا نفس اليبسويد WGS84 ، أي أن *استخدام SGD2000 لا يحتاج أية معاملات تحويل* وهذا هو أهم مميزات هذا النظام الجديد في السعودية حيث أنه سيلغي تماما مشكلة تحويل الاحداثيات التي تواجه المستخدمين الذين يتعاملون مع عين العبد 1970

في صفحة 26 من الملف المرفق ستجد عناصر تحديد النطاقات zones عند استخدام SGD2000 مع نظام UTM للاحداثيات، فكما تعرف فالمملكة تقع في 5 نطاقات في UTM 



ahmed_fit قال:


> ثانيا : مكتوب فى الاخر ( ان دقة استخدام هذه المعاملات تبلغ + - 3 متر )هل المقصود ان فى خطا ممكن يصل ل 3 متر ولا المقصود ايه بالظبط ؟



نعم دقة تحويل الاحداثيات من عيبن العبد الي SGD2000 باستخدام اهذه لعناصر المشار اليها تبلغ +-3 أمتار، وهذا علي مستوي المملكة كلها. أما اذا أردنا حساب عناصر تحويل أكثر دقة فيجب تقسيم المملكة الي أجزاء و نحسب عناصر التحويل في كل جزء علي حدي. 

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (19 فبراير 2013)

ahmed ayed قال:


> السلام عليكم واجهتني مشكلة غريبة عند تسليم امخطط تم عمل رفع مساحي للمنطقة باستخدام قراءة here المشكلة قيمة الخطا كانت 48 متر فالرجاء المساعدة


السلام عليكم

فعلا هي مشكلة غريبة جدا !!!! فحتي قراءات أسلوب here لتحديد احداثيات أي نقطة فمن المفترض أن الدقة لا تتجاوز *أمتار قليلة جدا* (1-2 متر) فقط ! 

لكن: ان كان تم رفع المخطط كله باستخدام أسلوب here فمن الممكن أن تزيد قيمة أخطاء رصد الاحداثيات ، فنظام here نستخدمه فقط لتحديد احداثيات *أول* نقطة فقط في حالة عدم وجود نقاط ثوابت يمكن الربط عليها، ثم بعد ذلك نستخدم الطرق العادية الدقيقة للرصد (سواء الرصد الثابت أو المتحرك أو RTK) لحساب احداثيات باقي النقاط المرصودة اعتمادا علي احداثيات أول نقطة ...... فان كان في حالتك تم استخدام here في كل النقاط *فكأنك رفعت المخطط باستخدام أجهزة الجي بي أس الملاحية المحمولة يدويا* وبالتالي ستزيد قيم أخطاء الرصد بدرجة كبيرة ! هل هذا هو ما تم معك ؟


----------



## gif_85_ter (19 فبراير 2013)

*السلام عليكم دكتور جمعة
في احد المشاريع تم رفع نقاط بالجي بي اس والمشروع هو مشروع انشائي
عند تسقيط العمل بالتوتل نلاحظ هناك فرق عن التسقط بالجي بي اس
السؤال هو : هل من طريقة بحيث يمكن ان نجعل الجي بي اس يعمل مثل التوتل وليس العكس
جاري العمل الان على رفع نقاط بالتوتل ستيشن بنظام احداثيات مفترض تم رفع نفس النقاط بالجي بي اس والغرض من هذا هوة لايجاد قيم عناصر التحويل التي بواسطثها اجعل الجي بي اس يعمل مثل التوتل اي احوله من ثلاثي الى بلان.....هل هذا الحل صحيح؟؟؟ وما هو الحل الامثل ؟؟ وشكرا جزيل الشكر لك يا استاذنا الغالي.
*


----------



## rasheedothman (20 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم :
1-كيف يمكن عمل نظام احداثيات محلي بالجي بي اس
2-في الضبط في رصد النقاط (trimble r8) يوجد Occupation time و number of Observations الرجاء الشرح وتأثير كل ع الدقة
3- شرح بسيط لعمل vrs
4- ما الفرق بين grid point & gnss point


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 فبراير 2013)

gif_85_ter قال:


> *هل من طريقة بحيث يمكن ان نجعل الجي بي اس يعمل مثل التوتل وليس العكس *



السلام عليكم

*نعم يمكن !!!!* 

منذ سنوات قليلة بدأت بعض شركات أجهزة الجي بي أس تطور طريقة أو برنامج حسابات الهدف منه تحويل احداثيات الجي بي أس الي احداثيات محلية لكن ليس بالطرق العادية المعروفة علميا للتحويل بين نظامي احداثيات أو مرجعين محددين. فمثلا لو المساح يعمل في منطقة أو مشروع له نظام احداثيات افتراضية (ليست احدلثيات جغرافية بنظام محدد) ويريد أن يحول احداثيات الجي بي أس التي سيحصل عليها الي احداثيات هذا النظام الافتراضي. 

كل شركة أطلقت اسم مختلف علي هذه الطريقة أو هذا الأسلوب، فمثلا شركة ترمبل أطلقت عليه اسم site calibration أو المعايرة الحقلية. في هذه الطريقة يتم رصد عدد من النقاط (غالبا 4 أو أكثر) بالجي بي أس ثم يتم اعطاء احداثياتهم الافتراضية للبرنامج الذي يقوم بحساب معاملات تحويل - من الجي بي أس الي هذا النظام - وبالتالي يمكنه حساب احداثيات أي نقطة جديدة مرصودة الي النظام المطلوب مباشرة. *بهذه الطريقة يمكنك أن تقول أنك أجبرت الجي بي أس علي أن يعمل في نظام احداثيات محدد كما لو كان توتال استاشن !*

الرابط التالي به شرح للمهندس هاني زكريا عن طريقة site calibration في أجهزة شركة ترمبل:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142884.html

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## اسلام البسطويسى (22 فبراير 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## rasheedothman (5 مارس 2013)

كيف يتم تحسيب معامل تحويل احداثيات ال جي بي اس الي احداثيات توتال ستيشن


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 مارس 2013)

rasheedothman قال:


> كيف يتم تحسيب معامل تحويل احداثيات ال جي بي اس الي احداثيات توتال ستيشن


السلام عليكم
سبق الحوار في هذا الموضوع، برجاء مراجعة الردود السابقة وأيضا باقي موضوعاتي في الملتقي منعا للتكرار


----------



## محمود ابوزمزم1 (10 مارس 2013)

عندى سؤال لقد قمت برفع مخطط المشروع الذى اعمل فيه بالتوتل استيشن خلف الجى بي اس حيث ان الجى بياس يوقع النقط وانا ارفعها عن طريق ثوابت افتراضيه وقد قام راصد الجى بي اس برفع ثلا ث نقط افتراضيه قمت برفعها مسبقا بالتوتل واخذها لكى يقوم بعمل ربط وفعلا قام باستخراج احدثيات للمشروع بعد الربط بالاحدثيات الافتراضيه وبعد ذلك تم تغير احدثيات هذه النقط حيث ان هناك خطاء فى ربط النقط المهم طلعت الاحدثيات بتاع الثلاث نقط التي تم رفعم من قبلمن قبل الجى بي اس واريد تحويل الاحدثيات المحوله الافتراضيه الى احدثيات افتراضيه اخرى عن طريق ربط النقط الثلاث وشكرا افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## محمود ابوزمزم1 (10 مارس 2013)

عندى سؤال لقد قمت برفع مخطط المشروع الذى اعمل فيه بالتوتل استيشن خلف الجى بي اس حيث ان الجى بياس يوقع النقط وانا ارفعها عن طريق ثوابت افتراضيه وقد قام راصد الجى بي اس برفع ثلا ث نقط افتراضيه قمت برفعها مسبقا بالتوتل واخذها لكى يقوم بعمل ربط وفعلا قام باستخراج احدثيات للمشروع بعد الربط بالاحدثيات الافتراضيه وبعد ذلك تم تغير احدثيات هذه النقط حيث ان هناك خطاء فى ربط النقط المهم طلعت الاحدثيات بتاع الثلاث نقط التي تم رفعم من قبلمن قبل الجى بي اس واريد تحويل الاحدثيات المحوله الافتراضيه الى احدثيات افتراضيه اخرى عن طريق ربط النقط الثلاث وشكرا افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 مارس 2013)

محمود ابوزمزم1 قال:


> عندى سؤال لقد قمت برفع مخطط المشروع الذى اعمل فيه بالتوتل استيشن خلف الجى بي اس حيث ان الجى بياس يوقع النقط وانا ارفعها عن طريق ثوابت افتراضيه وقد قام راصد الجى بي اس برفع ثلا ث نقط افتراضيه قمت برفعها مسبقا بالتوتل واخذها لكى يقوم بعمل ربط وفعلا قام باستخراج احدثيات للمشروع بعد الربط بالاحدثيات الافتراضيه وبعد ذلك تم تغير احدثيات هذه النقط حيث ان هناك خطاء فى ربط النقط المهم طلعت الاحدثيات بتاع الثلاث نقط التي تم رفعم من قبلمن قبل الجى بي اس واريد تحويل الاحدثيات المحوله الافتراضيه الى احدثيات افتراضيه اخرى عن طريق ربط النقط الثلاث وشكرا افيدونى افادكم الله



السلام عليكم

ما فهمته من سؤالك أنه الان يوجد مجموعتين من الاحداثيات لنقاط الربط الثلاثة وأنه لديك احداثيات التوتال استاشن التي كانت معتمدة علي المجموعة الاولي من احداثيات نقاط الربط ، أليس كذلك؟ 

لحساب احداثيات نقاط التوتال استاشن اعتمادا علي قيم المجموعة الثانية من نقاط الربط: 

(1) ان كانت الفروق *متساوية أو شبة متساوية* بين احداثيات نقاط الربط في الحالتين: مثلا لو الفرق في X واحد للنقاط الثلاثة من نقاط الربط وأيضا الفرق في Y واحد بينهم (بمعني أن قيمة الخطأ واحدة في النقاط الثلاثة) فالحل *سهل* وهو حساب قيم الفرق dX, dY, dZ للنقاط الثلاثة، ثم اضافة هذه الفروق الي احداثيات التوتال استاشن لتحصل علي احداثيلتها المصححة.

(2) ان كانت الفروق *غير متساوية* بين احداثيات نقاط الربط في الحالتين، بمعني أن الفرق في X عند نقطة الربط الاولي لا يساوي الفرق في X عند نقطة الرط الثانية وأيضا الفرق في X عند نقطة الربط الثالثة: هنا سيكون الحل أصعب قليلا ويتلخص في:

*باستخدام برنامج حسابات الجي بي أس:
*
- يتم ادخال قيم احداثيات نقاط الربط في الحالة الاولي كنظام احداثيات ولنسميه النظام أ
- يتم ادخال قيم احداثيات نقاط الربط في الحالة الثانية كنظام احداثيات ولنسميه النظام ب
- يتم حساب عناصر التحويل بين هذين النظامين (خطوة معروفة داخل أي برنامج حسابات جي بي أس) سواء كان عددهم 3 أو 4 أو 7 عناصر، وبذلك نكون قد أنشأنا علاقة رياضية بين هذين النظامين
- يتم ادخال احداثيات نقاط التوتال استاشن ونعرف نظام احداثياتهم علي أنه النظام أ
- نطلب من برنامج الحسابات أن يقوم بتحويل احداثيات هذه النقاط الي النظام ب (باستخدام قيم عناصر التحويل التي تم حسابها في الخطوة السابقة) وبذلك نحصل علي الاحداثيات المصححة لنقاط التوتال استاشن.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## مساحة الهندسة (14 مارس 2013)

*يعطيك العافية دكتور و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ,,,, دكتور هل ممكن تصحيح نقاط و نقطة تحكم تم وضع الbase عليها ,,, و كانت طريقة الرصد RTK باستخدام SOFTWARE عن طريق اخد قيم الرصد و تكون خام و ممكن تبين كيف ؟؟؟ 
الجهاز المستخدم TOPCON -GR3*


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 مارس 2013)

مساحة الهندسة قال:


> * هل ممكن تصحيح نقاط و نقطة تحكم تم وضع الbase عليها ,,, و كانت طريقة الرصد RTK باستخدام SOFTWARE عن طريق اخد قيم الرصد و تكون خام و ممكن تبين كيف ؟؟؟ الجهاز المستخدم TOPCON -GR3*



السلام عليكم

الفائدة الاساسية لطريقة RTK هي اتمام التصحيحات في الموقع لحظيا on-line ، أي أن الجهاز الثابت علي النقطة المعلومة Base يقوم بحساب يصحيحات اشارات الأقمار الصناعية، ثم يرسلها باللاسلكي الي الجهاز المتحرك Rover ليقوم هو الاخر بالتصحيح وبالتالي حساب الاحداثيات المصححة للنقطة (أو النقاط) الجديدة. 

*هذه الطريقة من الأفضل عدم استخدامها الا عند الحاجة اليها فقط !!! أي عندما يكون ضروريا الحصول علي الاحداثيات المصححة لحظيا أثناء العمل الميداني، وهذه هي حالة التوقيع Setting Out* ..... السبب الرئيسي هنا أن الكثير من أجهزة الجي بي أس لا تخزن الأرصاد الأصلية (اشارات الأقمار الصناعية) وانما تقوم بالحسابات لحظيا للحصول علي الاحداثيات النهائية، وهنا يأتي أهم عيوب طريقة RTK وهو عدم وجود امكانية لتصحيح القياسات لاحقا، بعكس الطرق الأخري للرصد التي تسمح بتخزين الأرصاد الأصلية و من ثم يمكن استخدام برامج الحسابات Software في المكتب لاكتشاف أية أخطاء و تنقية الأرصاد بهدف الوصول الي أدق النتائج. 

لكن بعض أجهزة الجي بي أس تسمح عند ضبط الجهاز configurations أن يطلب المستخدم تخزين الأرصاد الأصلية أثناء العمل بطريقة RTK ، أرجع الي مانوال جهازك لتعرف ان كانت هذه الامكانية موجودة أم لا .... فان كانت موجودة فيمكنك اعادة الحسابات لاحقا والوصول لنتائج أدق، وان لم تكن موجودة فلا يمكنك ذلك للأسف !!

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## مساحة الهندسة (14 مارس 2013)

*اوك دكتور ,, لكن اذا حصلت على الارصاد الاصلية الغير مصححة في طريقة الRTK ,,, و أردت تصحيحها باستخدام الsoftware ,,,, هل ستكون الأرصاد الخام أدق بعد تصحيحها بالSOFTWARE من الارصاد التي يتم حسابها لحظيا باستخدام طريقة الRTK ؟؟ 
حيث ان الارصاد الاصلية الخام تحتاج الى وقت اكبر لترصد بدقة ,, وطريقة الRTK لا تاخذ وقت كبير للرصد.

ولك فائق الشكر والتقدير,,*


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 مارس 2013)

مساحة الهندسة قال:


> هل ستكون الأرصاد الخام أدق بعد تصحيحها بالSOFTWARE من الارصاد التي يتم حسابها لحظيا باستخدام طريقة الRTK ؟؟ حيث ان الارصاد الاصلية الخام تحتاج الى وقت اكبر لترصد بدقة ,, وطريقة الRTK لا تاخذ وقت كبير للرصد.


السلام عليكم

بصفة عامة: أي أرصاد (مهما كانت قليلة العدد بسبب قلة وقت الرصد) يمكن الحصول منها علي نتائج "أحسن" أو "أدق" بعد حسابها بطريقة دقيقة و تطبيق بعض الاشتراطات conditions باستخدام برنامج متخصص. 

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (15 مارس 2013)

دكتور نفسى اقابل حضرتك انا موجود فى مكة ​


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 مارس 2013)

​


----------



## مساحة الهندسة (16 مارس 2013)

> بصفة عامة: أي أرصاد (مهما كانت قليلة العدد بسبب قلة وقت الرصد) يمكن الحصول منها علي نتائج "أحسن" أو "أدق" بعد حسابها بطريقة دقيقة و تطبيق بعض الاشتراطات conditions باستخدام برنامج متخصص.​



دكتور اها اعلم انها بتكون أدق,,,,,, بس أنا بدي أعرف ممكن انها تكون التصحيحات التي تبعث من الbase الى الrover في في ل RTK تكون أدق من أني اعمل تصحيح للقراءات الخام بالSOFTWRE اذا انا اقدرت احصلهن من الGPS ؟؟؟؟؟

ههههههههه,,,, غلبناك دكتور سامحنا


----------



## مساحة الهندسة (16 مارس 2013)

بس بدي اعرف اي طريقة ادق من التانية ,,,,,, لانه بال rtk يوجد تصحيحات و ممكن تكون ادق من تصحيح القراءات الخام عن طريق الsoftware لانه نا اخدت و قت كبير بالرصد ,,,


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 مارس 2013)

مساحة الهندسة قال:


> بس بدي اعرف اي طريقة ادق من التانية ,,,,,, لانه بال rtk يوجد تصحيحات و ممكن تكون ادق من تصحيح القراءات الخام عن طريق الsoftware لانه نا اخدت و قت كبير بالرصد ,,,


السلام عليكم

لتحديد أيا منهما أدق يجب معرفة خطوات الحساب التفصيلية في كل حالة ..... أرجع لمانوال جهازك لتعرف: (1) طرق و معاملات الحساب configuration التي يتبعها الجهاز في حالة الرصد RTK .... (2) طرق و معاملات الحساب configuration التي يتبعها برنامج الحسابات software عند التعامل مع أرصاد متحركة kinematic data ...... ثم تقارن بين كلا مجموعتي المعاملات لتعرف الفروق بينهما.... غالبا كل شركة تحدد - لأجهزتها - حدود للدقة عند استخدام كل طريقة من طرق الرصد، بمعني أن مانوال الجهاز يحدد لك قيمة الخطأ المتوقع في الرصد RTK و قيمة الخطأ المتوقع في الرصد Kinematic مع استخدام برنامج الحساب software .... يمكنك بسهولة معرفة قيمة الخطأ المتوقع لجهازك في كلا الحالتين أو طريقتي الرصد.

لكن كما قلت سابقا أنه بصفة عامة فمن المتوقع أن تكون دقة برنامج الحساب software أحسن من حالة RTK .... والسبب أننا نستطيع أن نتحكم و نغير معاملات الحسابات configuration عندما نستخدم البرنامج..... فعلي سبيل المثال: اذا قمنا بعمل حل معين ثم وجدنا أن الدقة غير عالية فيمكننا أن نغير قيمة زاوية القناع cutt-off angle علي سبيل المثال لنقلل من تأثير أخطاء طبقة الغلاف الجوي علي اشارات الأقمار الصناعية ، ثم نعيد الحل مرة أخري ..... وهكذا فهناك عدة عناصر يمكن تغييرها للوصول الي نتائج أفضل أو أدق... كل هذه الامكانيات في الحل باستخدام software لا تتوفر عند العمل بطريقة RTK .

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## مساحة الهندسة (16 مارس 2013)

يسلمه إديك دكتور و مشكور جدا على الجهد المبذول ,,, جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ,,,,


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (16 مارس 2013)

دكتور نفسى اقابل حضرتك انا موجود فى مكة المكرمة واعمل بمشروع واحة مكة


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 مارس 2013)

ابوحفص المصرى1 قال:


> دكتور نفسى اقابل حضرتك انا موجود فى مكة المكرمة واعمل بمشروع واحة مكة


السلام عليكم
أخي الكريم: باذن الله ستكون هناك فرصة للقاء ، لكن ليس الان .. فأنا ان شاء الله سأكون خارج مكة الاسبوع القادم وربما سأحضر مؤتمر بالمدينة المنورة في الاسبوع الذي يليه ثم مؤتمر نظم المعلومات الجغرافية بالدمام في الاسبوع اللاحق له !!!! معذرة


----------



## مساحة الهندسة (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ,,,
دكتور بالنسبة للارصاد الماخوذة بطريقة static ,, الملف يجب ان يكون raw data ؟؟ <<<< و ما هو هذا الملف بالضبط ؟؟


----------



## د جمعة داود (19 مارس 2013)

مساحة الهندسة قال:


> بالنسبة للارصاد الماخوذة بطريقة static ,, الملف يجب ان يكون raw data ؟؟ <<<< و ما هو هذا الملف بالضبط ؟؟



السلام عليكم
الملفات الأصلية للأرصاد تختلف في format من شركة لأخري من شركات أجهزة الجي بي أس ... أرجع لمانوال جهازك


----------



## احمدمحمدعبد العزيز (20 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
طلب مني مديري شراء جهاز GPS جديد ولكني محتار بين Trimble (BMMC2247) و icon60 Leica 
ممكن حضرتك تقولي ايهما افضل مع العلم انهم نفس السعر .


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 مارس 2013)

احمدمحمدعبد العزيز قال:


> طلب مني مديري شراء جهاز GPS جديد ولكني محتار بين Trimble (BMMC2247) و icon60 Leica ممكن حضرتك تقولي ايهما افضل مع العلم انهم نفس السعر .


السلام عليكم
كلا الشركتين هما أقوي و أفضل شركات الجي بي أس في العالم ! فالمقارنة السريعة بينهما غير مجدية .... الحل هو أن تحصل علي المواصفات التفصيلية لكل جهاز (من موقع كل شركة علي الانترنت) وتقوم بعمل جدول مقارنة لتعرف الفروق الفنية التفصيلية بينهما، ثم تقرر ..... أيضا هناك عامل اخر مهم جدا وهو "خدمات ما بعد البيع" التي يقدمها وكيل كل شركة في بلدك ، فأحيانا يكون الجهاز ممتاز لكن الوكيل - في بلد معين - أقل مستوي ولا يملك عناصر فنية تساعدك عند وقوع أي مشكلة.
والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## مهندس صغنون (23 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك


----------



## عزمي حماد (23 مارس 2013)

* بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا




*​ 
​
​


----------



## ReemoO_90 (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم​
اذا ممكن تزويدي بمواقع الكترونية او ملفات تشرح كيفية استخدام السوفت وير لجهاز gps. Hyper 2 من شركة topcon وكيفية انشاء ملف عمل بالكامل وبقية التفاصيل اذا امكن ذلك وشكرا للجهود المبذولة.​


----------



## د جمعة داود (24 مارس 2013)

ReemoO_90 قال:


> اذا ممكن تزويدي بمواقع الكترونية او ملفات تشرح كيفية استخدام السوفت وير لجهاز gps. Hyper 2 من شركة topcon وكيفية انشاء ملف عمل بالكامل وبقية التفاصيل .



السلام عليكم

بحثت في الانترنت فلم أجد مواد باللغة العربية ، لكن هناك الكثير باللغة الانجليزية عن هذا الجهاز ومنها:

المانوال التشغيلي Operator Manual وهو مكون 140 من صفحة في الرابط التالي:

http://www.topptopo.dk/uploads/media/manualer/GPS/HiPerII_OM.pdf

مانوال موديل Hiper-AG المكون من 48 صفحة في الرابط التالي:

http://ag.topconpositioning.com/sites/default/files/A3524-Hiper-AG-GPS-Manual-Rev-1.1.pdf

شرح لكيفية ضبط الجهاز في حالة انشاء شبكة RTK في الرابط التالي:

http://www.topnetlive.com/Download/Hiper_II_Network_configuration_using_MagNET_Field.pdf

المانوال التشغيلي Operator Manual لموديل Hiper-Pro المكون من 156 صفحة في الرابط التالي:

http://www.top-survey.co.uk/top-survey/downloads/HiPerPro_om.pdf

أما عي موقع يوتيوب فستجد الكثير من الفيدوهات عن هذا الجهاز ، فعلي سبيل المثال:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3N9p47FGA1M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_29yrjkz3E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdLbSqHbNuY

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله


----------



## عمروابوالنعام (25 مارس 2013)

السلام علبكم
هل هناك برنامج ينقل الاحداثيات المصريه من والى الgps garmin76csxغير الماب سورس لانه لا ينقل الاحداثيات الى الاوتوكاد بنفس القيم
وشكرا


----------



## Rojgar Eng (26 مارس 2013)

Hello Dr. Jumha Hope you doing well, I want to asking about possibility of site calibration using Leica Viva GPS


----------



## محمد الرمضاني (27 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لدي نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات وضعت عليها جهاز gps كفي واخذت جهاز اخر واخذت عدة نقاط فهل يمكن تصحيح النقاط المرصودة اعتمادا على احداثيات gps الموضوع على النقطة المعلومة الاحداثيات وهل هناك برامج يمكن الاستفادة متها وما هو اسمها ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان.​


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 مارس 2013)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> I want to asking about possibility of site calibration using Leica Viva GPS


Dear Rojgar,
Unfortunately, I do not have practical experiences with recent GPS equipments since I have been only teaching in the last few years !​


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 مارس 2013)

محمد الرمضاني قال:


> لدي نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات وضعت عليها جهاز gps كفي واخذت جهاز اخر واخذت عدة نقاط فهل يمكن تصحيح النقاط المرصودة اعتمادا على احداثيات gps الموضوع على النقطة المعلومة الاحداثيات وهل هناك برامج يمكن الاستفادة متها وما هو اسمها .​


 
السلام عليكم
سبق الرد علي مثل هذه السؤال (برجاء من جميع الاخوة مراجعة الردود السابقا للاستفادة منها قبل طرح أي سؤال جديد!) وبه عدة نقاط:

1- حيث أن الاجهزة الكفية أو الملاحية أو المحمولة يدويا تعتمد في الأساس علي حساب الاحداثيات بطريقة الشفرة code ، وبما أن الخطأ اللحظي في اشارات الأقمار الصناعي خطأ عشوائي random error تتغير قيمته من لحظة لأخري فهذه الاجهزة لا تستطيع حساب قيمة هذا الخطأ وبالتالي هي لا تستطيع حساب قيمة التصحيح عند النقطة المعلومة لكي يتم تطبيقها لباقي النقاط الأخري.

2- حتي لو أمكن بطريقة معينة من الناحية النظرية تحديد الخطأ في طريقة الشفرة code فأن المواصفات التقنية للأجهزة الكفية غير عالية (وهذا ما يجعل سعرها رخيصا) وبالتالي فهي أجهزة غير مخصصة لحساب الاحداثيات المقاسة بدقة، فطبيعة هذه الاجهزة للأعمال الملاحية و الاستكشاف فقط وهي تطبيقات يكفيها دقة 3-5 متر في الاحداثيات المرصودة.

3- في السنوات الأخيرة تم تطوير أنواع جديدة من أجهزة GPS أطلق عليها اسم "اجهزة مخصصة لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية" وهي أجهزة متوسطة الدقة و متوسطة السعر أيضا (ما بين الاجهزة الملاحية البسيطة و الاجهزة الهندسية الغالية) وتصل دقة هذه النوعية من الاجهزة الي جزء من المتر (20-100 سنتيمتر طبقا لنوع الجهاز) وتتمتع هذه الاجهزة بامكانية حساب قيمة التصحيح عند النقطة المعلومة للجهاز الثابت وبالتالي امكانية نقل هذه التصحيحات (اما لا سلكيا أو من خلال برامج حسابات مكتبية) الي الجهاز المتحرك وبالتالي حساب قيم الاحداثيات للنقاط الجديدة بدقة معقولة.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## محمد الرمضاني (28 مارس 2013)

اشكرك د جمعة وبارك الله فيك لقد اتضحت الصورة ولكن هل هذا الخطأ هو نفسه في جميع الاجهزة في لحظة الرصد واشكرك مرة اخرى.


----------



## abu fanny (28 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك.. أسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 مارس 2013)

محمد الرمضاني قال:


> لكن هل هذا الخطأ هو نفسه في جميع الاجهزة في لحظة الرصد .


السلام عليكم
نعم ، قيمة الخطأ تعد ثابتة (لحد ما) لجميع الاجهزة التي تتعامل مع أرصاد الشفرة code في هذه اللحظة ، أي جميع الاجهزة الكفية و الملاحية في نفس المنطقة الجغرافية علي الأرض .... لكن قيمة الخطأ ستتغير من منطقة لأخري بسبب تغير طبقات الغلاف الجوي التي تمر بها الاشارات وبالتالي ستتغير قيمة الخطأ .... لكن بصفة عامة فنقول أن دقة الاجهزة الكفية و الملاحية تكون في حدود + - 5 أمتار أي أنها تتراوح بين -5 و + 5 متر طبقا للحظة الرصد و المنطقة الجغرافية وعدة عوامل أخري. 
والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## محمد الرمضاني (29 مارس 2013)

شكرا د جمعة على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
ارجو ان لا اكون مزعجا بأسئلتي ولكن اجد الاجابة عندك فمشكورا على ذلك فلما كان هذا الخطأ ثابت في جميع الاجهزة في هذه اللحظة فهل هو نفسه اي اذا كان الخطأ +3 متر نحو الشمال فهل هو كذلك في جميع الاجهزة في هذه اللحظة ومشكورا مجددا .


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك​ ​


----------



## troyegy (1 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ليا طلب بسيط من حضراتكم1- في الجي بي اس عند اسقاط الكروكيات ونقل الكروكي من الاوتوكاد الي الجوجل ايرث يوجد في الويندوز xpيكتب رمزgg + enter ويتم نقل الكروكي الي الجوجل 2 المشكله ان الويندوز عندي 7 ويوجد رمز يكتب في الاوتوكاد لنقل الكروكي اريد من حضراتكم الاجابه وكيفيه استخدامه وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو احمد كريم (3 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم سوالي 
لدي جهاز gps 1200 لايحتوي على الجيويد ماهي الطريقة لدخال الجيويد الى الجهاز علما لدي الملف الخاص ب الجويد


----------



## د جمعة داود (4 أبريل 2013)

محمد الرمضاني قال:


> لما كان هذا الخطأ ثابت في جميع الاجهزة في هذه اللحظة فهل هو نفسه اي اذا كان الخطأ +3 متر نحو الشمال فهل هو كذلك في جميع الاجهزة في هذه اللحظة ومشكورا مجددا .


السلام عليكم
أرجو أن تطلع علي كتابي: أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس (للتحميل أنظر الرابط التالي فهة مجاني لوجه الله تعالي) وخاصة الفصل الخامس:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t336965.html


----------



## د جمعة داود (4 أبريل 2013)

troyegy قال:


> 1- في الجي بي اس عند اسقاط الكروكيات ونقل الكروكي من الاوتوكاد الي الجوجل ايرث يوجد في الويندوز xpيكتب رمزgg + enter ويتم نقل الكروكي الي الجوجل 2 المشكله ان الويندوز عندي 7 ويوجد رمز يكتب في الاوتوكاد لنقل الكروكي


السلام عليكم
أعتقد أنك تتحدث عن برنامج اسقاط الكروكيات الذي طوره د. أحمد الحطاب عندما كان يعمل في أمانة جدة .... هذا ليس برنامج تجاري software ولذلك فأنا لم أجربه و لا أعرف تفاصيله !


----------



## د جمعة داود (4 أبريل 2013)

ابو احمد كريم قال:


> لدي جهاز gps 1200 لايحتوي على الجيويد ماهي الطريقة لدخال الجيويد الى الجهاز علما لدي الملف الخاص ب الجويد


السلام عليكم

أرجو أن ترجع لمانوال برنامج Lieca الذي تعمل به (غالبا LGO) وستجد به طريقة و مواصفات انشاء و ادخال جيويد الي البرنامج و نقله الي الجهاز ...... أنا كنت نفذت هذه الطريقة من سنوات عديدة (مع برنامج SKI قبل ظهور LGO) وأعتقد أن الطريقة مازالت واحدة في كل برامج و أجهزة ليكا ... ستحتاج أنت تقوم بنفسك بتطوير برنامج صغير (بأي لغة برمجة تجيدها) يقوم باستقبال احداثيات النقاط من LGO ثم يستنبط interpolate قيمة الجيويد من ملف نموذج الجيويد نفسه وارجاع هذه القيمة الي LGO لكي يضيفها الي بيانات النقطة في المشروع .... ثم بعد ذلك يمكنك نسخ هذا البرنامج من LGO الي جهاز الجي بي أس.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## مصطفى المساح (15 أبريل 2013)

دكتور جمعه 
اولا انا نفسى فى شئ
انك تعمل شرح لبرنامج لايكا جيمومتيك اوفس 
ثانيا انا عاوز شرح مبسط لطريقه تحديد مده الرصد بناء على طول خط القاعده 
ولو كان الخط ده كبير 500 كم او 1000 كم 
ازى نقدر نتعامل فى ده
فى محطات عالميه للربط ممكن اعرف لو واحده مجانيه وشرح ازى تحميل ملف الرينكس منها 
وايه هوة مقدار الوقت الازم للوصول بدقه 1سم مثلا عند الربط عليها من جده مثلا


----------



## maher mohaisen (16 أبريل 2013)

أريد شرح لبعض الأشياء في GPS
P-code
PDOP
Perigee
Phase Lock
Phase observable
Point Positioning
Polar motion
Post-processing​


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 أبريل 2013)

مصطفى المساح قال:


> شرح لبرنامج لايكا جيمومتيك اوفس



الفصل التاسع من كتابي: أسس المساحة الجيوديسية يحتوي شرح عملي لحساب و ضبط شبكة جي بي أس باستخدام هذا البرنامج !



مصطفى المساح قال:


> شرح مبسط لطريقه تحديد مده الرصد بناء على طول خط القاعده ، ولو كان الخط ده كبير 500 كم او 1000 كم ازى نقدر نتعامل فى ده



يمكنك الرجوع للفصل السابع من كتابي: المدخل الي النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع 



مصطفى المساح قال:


> فى محطات عالميه للربط ممكن اعرف لو واحده مجانيه وشرح ازى تحميل ملف الرينكس منها وايه هوة مقدار الوقت الازم للوصول بدقه 1سم مثلا عند الربط عليها من جده مثلا



في الفصل التاسع من كتاب أسس المساحة الجيوديسية ستجد في النقطة 9-3-3 موضوع الربط علي الشبكة العالمية ويتناول بالشرح كيفية تحميل ملفات أي محطة من هذه الشبكة و الربط عليها (أيضا باستخدام برنامج ليكا!).


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 أبريل 2013)

maher mohaisen قال:


> أريد شرح لبعض الأشياء في GPS
> P-code PDOP Perigee Phase Lock Phase observable Point Positioning Polar motion Post-processing​



السلام عليكم
ان كنت تريد تعريف (مبسط) لكل مصطلح من هذه المصلحات فيمكنك الرجوع الي:

معجم مصطلحات الجي بي أس:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy%20and%20GPS/Dawod%7C_GPS%7C_Glossary%7C_Ar%7C_v1.pdf


معجم المصطلحات الجيوديسية:
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...odesy and GPS/Dawod Geodetic|_Glossary Ar.pdf

أما ان كنت تريد شرحا تفصيليا فيمكنك الرجوع لكتابي المدخل الي الجي بي أس أو كتابي أسس المساحة الجيوديسية في:

http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy and GPS/Dawod_GPS_Ar_2010.pdf

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=0259cb4f889eaeb3#cid=0259CB4F889EAEB3&id=259CB4F889EAEB3!2755

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله


----------



## maher mohaisen (16 أبريل 2013)

شكراً يا دكتور


----------



## maher mohaisen (16 أبريل 2013)

لو سمحت ملف pdf 
الكلام غير واضح عبارة عن نقط


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 أبريل 2013)

maher mohaisen قال:


> لو سمحت ملف pdf الكلام غير واضح عبارة عن نقط


السلام عليكم
أنظر الرابط:
حل مشكلة الحروف العربي في ملفات pdf


----------



## maher mohaisen (18 أبريل 2013)

شكراً يا دكتور 
في طلب 
كتاب يشرح جميع قوئم برنامج leica geo office
أو فيديوهات يشرح أكثر تفصيل في البرنامج


----------



## Rojgar Eng (20 أبريل 2013)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Hope you doing fine, I have to do a static observation for a CP, which is far from CORS station about 200km, needs to be post processing using OPUS, could you please tell me observation time for this long base line​


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 أبريل 2013)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> I have to do a static observation for a CP, which is far from CORS station about 200km, needs to be post processing using OPUS, could you please tell me observation time for this long base line​


From Table 5-7 (pp. 124) in my book titled "An intoduction to GPS" in Arabic, you can see that the observation time for baselines > 100 Km is 4 hours minimum. I guess this the US standards.​


----------



## azk (23 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ...
عندي نقطتان ضبط ارضي مثلا a, b معلومة احداثياتها الثلاثية (n,e,z) للنقطتين بجهاز ال gps اريد اتحرك منa مثلا مسافة 5 متر افقيا و 12 متر عموديا و باتجاه محدد 
سؤالي هو انا لا اعرف المحور الافقي هل هو e ام n و المحور العمودي عليه ماذا يمثل ، وبالتالي لا اعرف ال 5متر اضيفها لل e ام لل n, وكذلك 12 متر ، اتمنى ان يكون طرح سؤالي كان مفهوما حيث اني لا اعرف اتجاه الشمال و اتجاه المحاور المقاسة بالجي بي اس. مع الشكر


----------



## د جمعة داود (26 أبريل 2013)

azk قال:


> انا لا اعرف المحور الافقي هل هو e ام n و المحور العمودي عليه ماذا يمثل ، وبالتالي لا اعرف ال 5متر اضيفها لل e ام لل n, وكذلك 12 متر ، اتمنى ان يكون طرح سؤالي كان مفهوما حيث اني لا اعرف اتجاه الشمال و اتجاه المحاور المقاسة بالجي بي اس


السلام عليكم

أرجو أن تتقبل مني النصيحة بمراجعة أساسيات المساحة و الخرائط من أي كتاب ، والملتقي يحتوي عشرات الكتب باللغة العربية (أنظر المكتبة الرقمية المجانية).

محور *E* اختصارا لكلمة East هو المحور الذي يتجه (يزيد) ناحية الشرق ، بينما محور N اختصارا لكلمة North هو المحور الذي يتجه ناحية الشمال (بالطبع سيكون عموديا علي E). 

كلا محوري E, N هما محاور أفقية Horizontal Axes فكما هو معروف أننا نحتاج محورين لتمثيل الاحداثيات الأفقية لأي نقطة (مثل محوري س ، ص في الرسم البياني) ..... أما اذا كنا سنتعامل مع الاحداثيات الفراغية (وليست الأفقية) للنقطة فسنحتاج للمحور الثالث العمودي و هو الارتفاع.

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## tmooh (3 مايو 2013)

دكتورنا الفاضل 
وقع خلاف عقيم بيني وبين أحد الأخوة 
بخصوص الانحراف بين أحداثيتين - نقطتين - 
والذي نحصل عليه من الجي بي أس
قلت له انه انحراف جغرافي بناء على الشمال الجغرافي - الحقيقي -
لانه يحسب بواسطة معادلات اعتمادا على احداثيات النقطتين
قال لي كلا بل هو انحراف مغناطيسي حيث ان الجهاز يحتوي 
على بوصلة مغناطيسية ؟ فما رأيك مع الشرح ؟
ايضا دكتور تعلمنا أن الأجسام الممغنطة تؤثر كثيرا على انحراف الابرة المغناطيسية
فهل مكونات الجهاز تؤثر على الإبرة ودقتها ؟
أيضا حبذا دكتورنا الغالي
أن تطلع على اخر مشاركة في الموضوع التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t353258.html
وبارك الله فيك
​


----------



## AHMED PARKOUR (3 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 مايو 2013)

tmooh قال:


> بخصوص الانحراف بين أحداثيتين - نقطتين - والذي نحصل عليه من الجي بي أس. هل هو انحراف جغرافي بناء على الشمال الجغرافي - الحقيقي - لانه يحسب بواسطة معادلات اعتمادا على احداثيات النقطتين، أم هو انحراف مغناطيسي حيث ان الجهاز يحتوي على بوصلة مغناطيسية ؟


السلام عليكم
الوضع العام في معظم أجهزة الجي بي أس أنها تحسب الانحراف من احداثيات طرفي الخط، وبالتالي فهذا انحراف جغرافي أو حقيقي. أما ان كان هناك جهاز به بوصلة مغناطيسية فيمكن الرجوع لمانوال الجهاز لمعرفة نوع الانحراف الذي يظهر علي الشاشة هل هو انحراف جغرافي أم مغناطيسي. 



tmooh قال:


> تعلمنا أن الأجسام الممغنطة تؤثر كثيرا على انحراف الابرة المغناطيسية فهل مكونات الجهاز تؤثر على الإبرة ودقتها ؟


ما يؤثر علي الابرة المغناطيسية هو وجود أجسام لها مجال مغناطيسي ملموس significant مثل أعمدة الضغط الكهربائي العالي و الاجسام المعدنية الضخمة .... الخ. أما المعدن الموجود في الجهاز نفسه فلن يكون مؤثرا.
والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## عزمي حماد (4 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## احمد غازي طالب (28 مايو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## محمد فريحات (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
دكتورنا الفاضل ارجو ان تشرح لنا عن scale factor وعلاقتة بدقة الاحداثيات


----------



## Rojgar Eng (21 يونيو 2013)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Hope you doing fine, I would like to inform you that I have accepted for the course of study "M.Sc. Geodesy and Geoinformation Science" at the Technical University Berlin/Germany, before starting my course I have to do selfstudy about basics and fundamentals of Geodesy, therefore could please tell me some titles of publishes and books about basics in Geodesy? I have looked your last book, actually it is great, but I need more especially by English language

Regards​


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يونيو 2013)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha
> Hope you doing fine, I would like to inform you that I have accepted for the course of study "M.Sc. Geodesy and Geoinformation Science" at the Technical University Berlin/Germany, before starting my course I have to do selfstudy about basics and fundamentals of Geodesy, therefore could please tell me some titles of publishes and books about basics in Geodesy? I have looked your last book, actually it is great, but I need more especially by English language
> Regards ​



Dear Eng. Rojgar

Thanks Allah, it is great to hear about your plan to obtain MSC in Geodesy. I wish you success and luck. Here are links of books in geodesy in general and GPS in particular

DMA: Geodesy for the layman 1983
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv... GPS/DMA Geodesy for Layman Tutorial 1983.pdf

USA Army Engineers on Geodetic and Topographic Surveys 2002
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...d GPS/USA Army Topo_Geodetic Surveys 2001.pdf

GPS by USA Army Engineers 2003
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...esy and GPS/GPS by US Army Engineers 2003.pdf

Canadian GPS Guide
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Geodesy and GPS/Canada_GPS_Guide.pdf

Manual of geo-spatial science and technology
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydriv...oks|_En/Geospatial Science and Technology.rar

Physical geodesy
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/Physical Geodesy.rar

GPS and GIS – An introduction
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/GPS and GIS.pdf

Satellite geodesy
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/Satellite Geodesy.rar

Understanding GPS – Principles and applications
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/Understanding GPS.rar

GPS – Theory, Algorithms, and applications
http://cid-0259cb4f889eaeb3.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Books|_En/GPS Theory and Algorithms.pdf

Regrads
​


----------



## عبداغا (23 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
لدى الرصد ب controler في جي بي اس ترمبل 5800,تبين لدي ان controer اصبح ياتي ياحداثيات خاطئة لنقطة ال base ,بعد ان كان يأتي باحدثيات صحيحة وبفروقات وصلت لامتار ,ما المشكلة حفظكم الله ,مع العلم اني قد قمت بضبط اعداداته ولكن بدون جدوى


----------



## د جمعة داود (24 يونيو 2013)

عبداغا قال:


> السلام عليكم .... لدى الرصد ب controler في جي بي اس ترمبل 5800,تبين لدي ان controer اصبح ياتي ياحداثيات خاطئة لنقطة ال base ,بعد ان كان يأتي باحدثيات صحيحة وبفروقات وصلت لامتار ,ما المشكلة حفظكم الله ,مع العلم اني قد قمت بضبط اعداداته ولكن بدون جدوى


السلام عليكم

يبدو أني لم أفهم السؤال جيدا ! ..... ففي أرصاد GPS تكون النقطة base نقطة قديمة معلومة الاحداثيات مسبقا (نقطة ثوابت أرضية معلومة) ثم نقوم بادخال احداثياتها المعلومة الي الجهاز لكي يمكنه حساب احداثيات النقاط الجديدة rover ... فالفكرة الاساسية هنا أننا نعطي الجهاز قيمة الاحداثيات المعلومة لهذه النقطة لكي يقوم بمقارنتها بالاحداثيات المحسوبة لها وبالتالي يمكنه تحديد قيمة الخطأ في أرصاد GPS وبالتالي يمكنه نقل هذا الخطأ عند النقطة المعلومة base الي باقي النقط الجديدة rover .... لكنك تقول ان جهازك يعطي احداثيات خاطئة للنقطة الثابتة هذه، فكيف ذلك؟ 

أما اذا لم يكن لديك احداثيات معلومة من قبل لنقطة وستقوم أنت برصدها ففي هذه الحالة لا يمكن اعتبارها نقطة base ومن الطبيعي أن تكون الاحداثيات المرصودة لها بدقة قد تتجاوز المتر ... فالرصد في هذه الحالة هو رصد نقطة مجهولة الاحداثيات وبدون الربط علي أي نقطة قديمة معلومة (يسمي الرصد Point Positioning) وهذا الاسلوب لا يعطي دقة عالية و لا نلجأ اليه الا في حالة أننا في منطقة لا يوجد بها نقاط معلومة علي الاطلاق. 

هذا ما فهمته من رسالتك وأرجو أن توضح سؤالك أكثر

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## Rojgar Eng (25 يونيو 2013)

DearDr.Jumha
many thanks for your help​


----------



## باب 503 (25 يونيو 2013)

gps افضل جهاز


----------



## حسن شحاتة (27 يونيو 2013)

لو سمحت يا دكتور جمعه انا مبتدئ في GPS لو سمحت عندى اسئلة 1.في أرصاد GPS تكون النقطة base نقطة ​قديمة معلومة الاحداثيات ..كيف يتم رصد تلك النقطة مسبقا بGPS هل لها شروط في رصدها 
2.التصحيح في GPS لX.Y.Z ام ل Z فقط'​


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 يونيو 2013)

حسن شحاتة قال:


> 1 في أرصاد GPS تكون النقطة base نقطة قديمة معلومة الاحداثيات ..كيف يتم رصد تلك النقطة مسبقا بGPS هل لها شروط في رصدها ​




السلام عليكم

نقوم كل دولة بانشاء شبكة من النقاط المعلومة (نقاط الثوابت الأرضية) ويتم رصد كل خطوط الشبكة معا وبذلك نحصل علي الاحداثيات النسبية relative coordinates للنقاط، أي فروق الاحداثيات dX, dY, dZ لكا خط بين كل نقطتين. في الخطوة التالية يلزم تحديد الاحداثيات المطلقة Absolute coordinates لبعض نقاط هذه الشبكة X,Y,Z ويتم ذلك بعدة طرق منها: (1) رصد هذه النقاط لفترات طويله (أكثر من 24 ساعة) واستخدام برامج حسابات software خاصة، أو (2) ربط هذه النقاط علي نقاط الشبكة العالمية للجي بي أس المعروفة باسم IGS Net وهي شبكة مكونة من حوالي 300 نقطة موزعين حول العالم ولهم احداثيات معروفة بدقة عالية.

بالنسبة للمستخدم العادي فأنه يحتاج نقاط معلومة لكي يبدأ العمل منها أو يتم الربط عليها Base stations وغالبا يأخذ بيانات هذه النقاط من الجهة الحكومية المسئولة عن المساحة في هذه الدولة أو المدينة، فان كان في منطقة صحراوية لا يوجد بها نقاط معلومة فيمكنه اللجوء الي استخدام محطات IGS Net وهي محطات متاح كل أرصادها و بياناتها مجانا علي الانترنت، ويوجد لي في كتاب أسس المساحة الجيوديسية شرح كامل عن كيفية تحميل بيانات IGS و استخدامها.




حسن شحاتة قال:


> 2.التصحيح في GPS لX.Y.Z ام ل Z فقط'



تصحيحات الجي بي أس للاحداثيات الثلاثية X,Y,Z 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم
​


----------



## احمد بوزريع (2 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم دكتور جمعة..
لدي سؤال حول نقل الاحداثيات من الكمبيوتر الي الجي بي اس نظام 500..
لقد حاولت نقل الاحداثيات على شكل text file ...(ASCII FILE ).
لكن تظهر رسالة تقول جميع النقاط SKIPPED ..


----------



## abu fanny (4 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم,,,,,,,,,اريد ان اسال عن تحويل الاحداثيات يو تى ام الى درجات من الجى بى اس.ولك كل الشكر


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 يوليو 2013)

احمد بوزريع قال:


> لدي سؤال حول نقل الاحداثيات من الكمبيوتر الي الجي بي اس نظام 500.. لقد حاولت نقل الاحداثيات على شكل text file ...(ASCII FILE ). لكن تظهر رسالة تقول جميع النقاط SKIPPED ..



السلام عليكم

يجب مراعاة الطريقة format التي يطلبها البرنامج في اعداد ملف الاحداثيات، فكل شركة أو برنامج يحدد طريقة معينة لترتيب الاحداثيات داخل الملف النصي ASCII والفواصل بين قيم الاحداثيات (علامة ، أم مسافة أم tab ..... الخ)، فاذا اختلف عنصر واحد فقط من هذه الشروط أو المواصفات فلن يستطيع البرنامج فهم الاحداثيات و التعامل معها.

بالنسبة لأجهزة و برامج شركة ترمبل فأن طريقة format الملفات النصية يجب أن تراعي الشروط الموجودة في ملف اسمه SCFilUtil User Instruction.rtf والذي يمكنك تحميله من الرابط التالي:

http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&r...G0gPAL&usg=AFQjCNHvJgcDxNk7nVBCGoz8xPrcPUAnqQ

أقرأ هذه الشروط بعناية (الملف 5 صفحات فقط) ثم قم بعمل ملفك ASCII طبقا لها.

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## د جمعة داود (9 يوليو 2013)

abu fanny قال:


> السلام عليكم,,,,,,,,,اريد ان اسال عن تحويل الاحداثيات يو تى ام الى درجات من الجى بى اس.ولك كل الشكر



وعليكم السلام

(1) ان كنت تسأل عن معادلات التحويل ذاتها فهي ليست معادلات بسيطة يمكنك عملها بالة حاسبة! لكنها موجودة في كتابي: مبادئ المساحة والذي يمكنك تحميله من الملتقي.

(2) توجد بعض مواقع الانترنت التي تسمح لك بالتحويل لحظيا on-line ومنها علي سبيل المثال الروابط التالية:

Geographic/UTM Coordinate Converter

https://www.uwgb.edu/dutchs/UsefulData/ConvertUTMNoOZ.HTM

(3) أيضا توجد بعض البرامج المجانية لتحويل الاحداثيات ومنهم مثلا برنامج GeoTrans من هيئة المساحة الامريكية، وقد سبق لي شرح خطوات استخدام هذا البرنامج في موضوع في الملتقي يمكنك أن تبحث عنه وتطلع عليه

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## عزمي حماد (10 يوليو 2013)

بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان الكريم
كل عام وانتم بخير
و






بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## abaady122 (14 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل
انا لدي استفسار وارجو التكرم ممن لديه الاجابه الكافيه.
لدي سياره يوكن امريكيه مسروقه من في السعوديه المنطقه الشرقيه سوالي هل هناك مجال لتتبع السياره عن طريق نظام الجي بي اس الخاص بالسياره
علما انا الجي بي اس هو اللي جاء بالسياره من الوكاله
ولكم جزيل الشكر والله يتقبل صيامكم وطاعاتكم في شهر المغفره


----------



## د جمعة داود (15 يوليو 2013)

abaady122 قال:


> لدي سياره يوكن امريكيه مسروقه من في السعوديه المنطقه الشرقيه سوالي هل هناك مجال لتتبع السياره عن طريق نظام الجي بي اس الخاص بالسياره علما انا الجي بي اس هو اللي جاء بالسياره من الوكاله


السلام عليكم

نظام الجي بي أس (لوحده) هو جهاز لاستقبال اشارات الأقمار الصناعية وحساب احداثيات الموقع الذي يوجد به هذا الجهاز علي الأرض في لحظة الرصد. ونطلق عليه اسم "نظام سالب" لأنه يعتمد فقط علي الاستقبال و الحساب، فهو ليس نظام "موجب" لأنه لا يقوم بارسال أية اشارات لا الي الأقمار الصناعية و لا الي أي نظام اخر.

استخدام الجي بي أس في تطبيقات متابعة السيارات و تحديد موقعها يتطلب وجود جهاز اخر في السيارة مع جهاز الجي بي أس، وهذا الجهاز الثاني هو من يأخذ الموقع (الاحداثيات) التي حددها الجي بي أس ثم يقوم بارسالها عبر اللاسلكي الي نقطة أخري غالبا تكون مركز المتابعة الذي يريد متابعة تحركات هذه السيارة. 

لذلك يمكنك الرجوع الي الوكالة التي أشتريت منها سيارتك لمعرفة هل السيارة بها جهاز جي بي أس فقط أم بها نظام متابعة (جي بي أس+جهاز الارسال)، ونتيجة اجابة الوكالة ستحدد لك ان كان يمكنك متابعة و معرفة مكان السيارة المسروقة أم لا

اسأل الله أن يعيضك خيرا عن سيارتك

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## amr98 (15 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم للبيع gps etrex 30 garminاستعمال شهر


----------



## amr98 (17 يوليو 2013)

thanx


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (17 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم د/ جمعة داود وجزاكم الله خيرا علي مجهودك الاكثر من رائع والمتميز ............ عند العمل في موقع محكوم او معلوم حدوده في مساحة مثل 4*4 كيلو متر تزيد قليلا او تقل قليلا فأيها الافضل العمل بطريقة static ام بطريق rtk ..... السؤال الثاني لو استخدمت الجي بي اس لعمل ميزانية شبكية ولا يعنيني الربط بنقاط المناسيب الثابتة للبلدية كل ما احتاجه فرق المناسيب لاقرب اسفلت فقط فهل هناك مشكلة وايضا هل يعطي دقة اعلي ام جهاز المناسيب (الميزان ) علما بأن الجي بي اس نوع ترمبل r8............. وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 يوليو 2013)

وليد محمد عطية قال:


> عند العمل في موقع محكوم او معلوم حدوده في مساحة مثل 4*4 كيلو متر تزيد قليلا او تقل قليلا فأيها الافضل العمل بطريقة static ام بطريق rtk ..... السؤال الثاني لو استخدمت الجي بي اس لعمل ميزانية شبكية ولا يعنيني الربط بنقاط المناسيب الثابتة للبلدية كل ما احتاجه فرق المناسيب لاقرب اسفلت فقط فهل هناك مشكلة وايضا هل يعطي دقة اعلي ام جهاز المناسيب (الميزان ) علما بأن الجي بي اس نوع ترمبل r8..........


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وكل عام و أنتم بخير

من الرابط التالي يمكنك التعرف علي دقة جهاز R8 في أساليب الرصد المختلفة خاصة الدقة الرأسية:
http://trl.trimble.com/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-140079/022543-079M_TrimbleR8GNSS_DS_0413_LR.pdf

وسنجد أن الدقة الرأسية للرصد الثابت static تبلغ: 5mm+-0.5 ppm وللرصد اللحظي المتحرك RTK تبلغ: 15mm+-0.5 ppm حيث ppm يعني جزء من المليون من طول خط القاعدة المرصود، بمعني أن لرصد فرق الارتفاع بين نقطتين في مشروعك المسافة بينهما 4 كيلومترات فأن: دقة الارتفاع بطريقة static سيتساوي = 5 مللي + (0.5× 4) مللي = 5 + 2 = 7 ملليمتر، بينما ستكون دقة رصد الارتفاعات بطريقة RTK = 15 مللي + (0.5 × 4 ) = 15 + 2 = 17 ملليمتر. أي أن الفارق في الدقة بين كلا الطريقتين سيبلغ 10 ملليمترات. 

ومن المعلوم أن طريقة RTK تتميز بالسرعة في تنفيذ الرصد الحقلي مقارنة بطريقة الرصد الثابت، وعليك أنت أن تختار بين الطريقتين طبقا لحدود الدقة المسموحة والهدف من مشروعك. لكن يمكن كحل وسط (من وجهة نظري) أن تقوم بتثبيت بعض النقاط (3-4 نقاط) في منطقة المشروع ورصدهم بطريقة static ثم ترصد باقي النقاط - اعتمادا عليهم - بطريقة RTK. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 يوليو 2013)

وليد محمد عطية قال:


> عند العمل في موقع محكوم او معلوم حدوده في مساحة مثل 4*4 كيلو متر تزيد قليلا او تقل قليلا فأيها الافضل العمل بطريقة static ام بطريق rtk ..... السؤال الثاني لو استخدمت الجي بي اس لعمل ميزانية شبكية ولا يعنيني الربط بنقاط المناسيب الثابتة للبلدية كل ما احتاجه فرق المناسيب لاقرب اسفلت فقط فهل هناك مشكلة وايضا هل يعطي دقة اعلي ام جهاز المناسيب (الميزان ) علما بأن الجي بي اس نوع ترمبل r8..........


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، وكل عام و أنتم بخير

من الرابط التالي يمكنك التعرف علي دقة جهاز R8 في أساليب الرصد المختلفة خاصة الدقة الرأسية:
http://trl.trimble.com/docushare/dsweb/Get/Document-140079/022543-079M_TrimbleR8GNSS_DS_0413_LR.pdf

وسنجد أن الدقة الرأسية للرصد الثابت static تبلغ: 5mm+-0.5 ppm وللرصد اللحظي المتحرك RTK تبلغ: 15mm+-0.5 ppm حيث ppm يعني جزء من المليون من طول خط القاعدة المرصود، بمعني أن لرصد فرق الارتفاع بين نقطتين في مشروعك المسافة بينهما 4 كيلومترات فأن: دقة الارتفاع بطريقة static سيتساوي = 5 مللي + (0.5× 4) مللي = 5 + 2 = 7 ملليمتر، بينما ستكون دقة رصد الارتفاعات بطريقة RTK = 15 مللي + (0.5 × 4 ) = 15 + 2 = 17 ملليمتر. أي أن الفارق في الدقة بين كلا الطريقتين سيبلغ 10 ملليمترات. 

من المعلوم أن طريقة RTK تتميز بالسرعة في تنفيذ الرصد الحقلي مقارنة بطريقة الرصد الثابت، وعليك أنت أن تختار بين الطريقتين طبقا لحدود الدقة المسموحة والهدف من مشروعك. لكن يمكن كحل وسط (من وجهة نظري) أن تقوم بتثبيت بعض النقاط (3-4 نقاط) في منطقة المشروع ورصدهم بطريقة static ثم ترصد باقي النقاط - اعتمادا عليهم - بطريقة RTK. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (17 يوليو 2013)

استكمالا للرد السابق: 

صحيح أنك تقول أنه غير مطلوبا منك الربط علي روبيرات BM البلدية للنقاط المرصودة في هذا المشروع(بمعني أنه غير أساسيا أن تعرف القيمة الحقيقية لمنسوب كل نقطة لكن كل مايهمك هوفرق الارتفاع) لكن ومع ذلك هناك نقطة أساسية يجب مراعاتها:

فرق الارتفاع المقاس بالجي بي أس هو فرق ارتفاع بين نقطتين علي سطح الاليبسويد GeodeticHeight Difference بينما فرق المنسوب (المقاس بالميزان مثلا) هو فرق ارتفاع بين نقطتين علي مستوي سطح البحر MSL أي أنه Orthometric Height Difference. المشكلة أن *فرق الارتفاع لا يساوي فرق المنسوب*، بمعني أن فرق ارتفاع الجي بي أس لا يساوي فرق منسوب الميزان! فهناك قيمة أو مسافة رأسية صغيرة تفصل بين سطح الاليبسويد (للجي بي أس) وسطح البحر (للميزان)، وهذه المسافة الصغيرة تتناسب مع مساحة المنطقة التي تجري فيها الأرصاد وتتغير من منطقة لأخرى. فعلي سبيل المثال فهذه المسافة تساوي 1 سنتيمتر رأسيا لكل 1 كيلومتر أفقيا في مصر، وهي مانطلق عليها اسم فرق تغير الجيويد Geoid Height Difference

أي أن بين أي نقطتين مرصودتين فأن:

Geodetic Height Difference = Orthometric Height Difference + GeoidHeight Difference

إذن لو أنت أهملت قيمة فرق تغير الجيويد فأن فرق الارتفاع المقاس بالجي بي أس لن يساوي نفس فرق المنسوب لو رصدته بالميزان (الفرق عدة سنتيمترات قليلة). 

أما إذا أردت أن تحل هذه المشكلة لتحصل علي فرق منسوب فما عليك إلا استخدام أحد برامج حساب الجيويد للنقاط المرصودة في مشروعك، مثل برنامج AllTrans EGM2008 Calculator وهو برنامج مجاني متاح علي الانترنت (في الرابط: http://alltrans-egm2008-calculator.soft112.com/). و ما عليك إلا إدخال قيمة خط الطول و دائرة العرض (لكل نقطة جي بي أس مرصودة) ليحسب لك البرنامج قيمة الجيويد عندها. طبعا قيمة الجيويد نفسها لن تكون مهمة في مشروعك، لكن الأهم أنك ستحسبها بين كل نقطتين مرصودتين ليمكنك حساب فرق الجيويد Geoid Height Difference بين هاتين النقطتين، فمثلا إذا كانت قيمة الجيويد (من هذا البرنامج) للنقطة الأولي 16.34 مترو للنقطة الثانية 16.31 متر فأن فرق الجيويد بينهما هو 0.03 متر أي 3 سنتيمتر، ومن ثم تطرح هذا الفرق من فرق الارتفاع المرصود جي بي أس لتحصل علي فرق المنسوب بين هاتين النقطتين. ويتم تكرار هذه الخطوات لجميع الخطوط المرصودة جي بي أس.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## mohammed samomi (24 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## mohammed samomi (24 يوليو 2013)

للا ستفادة الاكثر اليكم الموقعhttp://CIVIL ENGINEERING


----------



## Rojgar Eng (28 يوليو 2013)

Dear Dr.Jumha
I have planed to establish a GPS network as you see in the attached image, I have observed data for CP9 and CP10 with 3hr duration then processed via OPUS, could you please tell me best arangement for measuring remaining CPs (i.e the procedure which can I measure CPs with calculating each loops), be inform that I have to process and adjusting CPs using LGO
​


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 يوليو 2013)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha
> I have planed to establish a GPS network as you see in the attached image, I have observed data for CP9 and CP10 with 3hr duration then processed via OPUS, could you please tell me best arangement for measuring remaining CPs (i.e the procedure which can I measure CPs with calculating each loops), be inform that I have to process and adjusting CPs using LGO
> مشاهدة المرفق 92213​



Dear Rojgar

As you know, there are general guidelines or specifications for observing a control GPS network, that give you a general idea about how to do it. But, such plans depend on many factors, particularly the number of available receivers and the objectives of the project itself. However, some general guidelines for first-order networks include (see my GPS Arabic book, chapter 4, tables 4-6 and 4-7)

At least 5% of the baselines should be observed twice, i.e., observed independently in two different observation sessions.

All points should be occupied twice (i.e., each point should be occupied in two different baseline or in two different sessions). 

At least 5% of the points should be occupied three times (occupied in three different baseline or in three different sessions).

But, how do you plan an observation campaign? it varies from a project to another based on the available receivers, the logistic conditions (number of cars and personal), ... etc.

Let us assume, for example, that you have 3 receivers: First session will include points 9, 10, and 8. Then, a receiver will move from 8 to 4, so that the second session will be 9, 10, and 4. Thus, we have baseline 9-10 is observed twice so far. Third session might be 9-4-3, fourth session might be 9-3-2, so that baseline 9-3 is observed twice too. Moreover, we observe in session 5 points: 3-9-10, which makes line 9-10 is observed triple and we introduce a baseline 3-10 (even it is not drawn in your figure). The idea, herein, is trying to observe all triangles that can be formed between the points.

The situation will be changed completely if you have 4 (instead of 3) receivers. You may start with 9-10-3-4 in the first session (so you got already baselines 3-10 and 4-9), and 9-10-1-8 in the second session, ... etc.


A basic role in GPS observations is that: As much redundant observation you get, the better the accuracy you obtain. Each redundant (i.e, extra) baseline will give you higher degree of-freedom in the adjustment process, so you can remove any not-accurate baseline and still have a good network

Hope that these general points are helpful for you

​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (28 يوليو 2013)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Many thanks for your useful informations and guidlines, first let me explain somthing: 
the object of the networking is to prepare a topographic map for Uneversity campus, also we have 4 recievers, so could you recommend me to establish this network for the campus? or it is not necessary? in other hand previously I was established a number of GPS control points for residential projects, but not as a network( i.e each CP observed then processed ) then checked by RTK, the result is excellent​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (29 يوليو 2013)

Dear Dr.Jumha
I have planed to do as follow If the networking is neccessary
sessions #1: 2-9-1-3
session #2 : 9-10-3-4
session #3: 10-6-4-5
session #4: 10-6-8-7
session #5: 9-10-1-8
-Max.basline length is 1km 
-CP9 & CP10 accurate known points, observed more than 3hr and processed via OPUS
- I have suggested 25minutes observation time each CP
Please look attached file


Regards



​


----------



## د جمعة داود (29 يوليو 2013)

This network design is OK for that project, since it has a good redundancy in the observations. Good luck​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (29 يوليو 2013)

Did you recommend a networking for university campus project?
I want asking about methods for doing sessions, i.e observation method, let us talking about session #1: 
first setup reciever on the CP1, CP2, CP3 and CP9, after occupying 25min turn off instrument on CP1 and CP2 then setup on the CP4 and CP10 and strart to logging again, and so on...
is it correct this method or no?
Regards​


----------



## د جمعة داود (30 يوليو 2013)

Yes, this is the way to observe a static network 
But, you have to be sure that the 25-minute is the common time between all working-receivers, i.e., they all have a common observation times
Also, you have to measure and record the antenna height of each receiver correctly, since it is a major error source in static GPS ​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (30 يوليو 2013)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Regarding to networking, CP10 contributing in 4 sessions also CP9 contributing in 3 sessions, I have choose CP10 as a control for processing, is it best option? 
Again Did you believe that the establishing this network for this project is necessary? Regards​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (31 يوليو 2013)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Reffering to your Arabic book ch.9, 9-3-2, you are changed point class for point 53 form adjusted to control after processing have been made, I think it is better if changing before processing (i.e from navigated to control), what is your opinion in this case? Regards​


----------



## د جمعة داود (31 يوليو 2013)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr.Jumha
> Reffering to your Arabic book ch.9, 9-3-2, you are changed point class for point 53 form adjusted to control after processing have been made, I think it is better if changing before processing (i.e from navigated to control), what is your opinion in this case? Regards​


The processing stage has nothing to do with the coordinates of all points. GPS processing works with baselines, i.e., computing the coordinates' differences between each two points that forming a base line

In the adjustment process, we have to fix the coordinates of at least one point in order to compute coordinates of all other point. We usually start with a point and we fix its approximate coordinates known from GPS observations. This is called a free-network adjustment, and is helpful in detecting any errors in the observed network. But its results are not accurate since it is based on approximate coordinates of the point we choose

So, in order to get the final accurate coordinates of all points, we have to know the exact coordinates of at least one point, which is called a control point. This point we know its "accurate" coordinates from an external source, for example it is a ground control point of the national geodetic net of this country. So, we change its coordinates type from "adjusted" i.e. obtained from the adjustment process, to "control" i.e. accurate known coordinates

This step should be done within the adjustment process, not before it. Again, in the processing stage we don not work with points' coordinates but with baselines' vectors or coordinates' difference. So, even we change the type of coordinates of a point in the processing, this will not affect the results

​


----------



## منادى الامل (31 يوليو 2013)

والله ان لسة اعدادى هندسة ..واحب اسال عن الهندسة المدنية بصفه عامة ... يعنى مدنى ولا كهرباء محتار جدا


----------



## Rojgar Eng (1 أغسطس 2013)

Dear Dr.Jumha
could you clarify following:
1- we observed today session 1-2-3-9 and 9-3-4-10, will continou in the tomorrow, I have planned to continou as folow 1-9-10-8, 8-10-6-7 and 6-10-4-5, baseline 1-9 observed twice, also dont have an time overlap of each other, how can we solving it

2- CP4, CP9 and CP10 occupying twice (i.e two points of these are found during importing to LGO) is it true for calculating base lines?

3- Regarding to changing point class, as I understand should change after adjustment have been made, is it true?
4-Always I using Manual mode in the processing, could you please tell me how can I fix a point within adjustment? i.e.method for adjustment processed by manual


Regards​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (5 أغسطس 2013)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Still I am waiting your clarification​


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (12 أغسطس 2013)

كل عام وانتم بخير .... وجزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع يا دكتور .... وسؤال بسيط لو عندي نقاط غير مرصودة بالجي بي اس نقاط local احداثيات افتراضية وعملة شبكة control point نقاط ثابته داخل الموقع الذي اعمل به فهل في امكانية اكمل العمل بهذه النقاط عن طريق الجي بي اس ؟ وهل سيقبلها الجهاز علما كما ذكرت لك يا دكتور نقاط افتراضية ؟؟؟؟ والجهاز الذي اعمل عليه هو ترمبل r8


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 أغسطس 2013)

وليد محمد عطية قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير .... وجزاكم الله خيرا علي المجهود الرائع يا دكتور .... وسؤال بسيط لو عندي نقاط غير مرصودة بالجي بي اس نقاط local احداثيات افتراضية وعملة شبكة control point نقاط ثابته داخل الموقع الذي اعمل به فهل في امكانية اكمل العمل بهذه النقاط عن طريق الجي بي اس ؟ وهل سيقبلها الجهاز علما كما ذكرت لك يا دكتور نقاط افتراضية ؟؟؟؟ والجهاز الذي اعمل عليه هو ترمبل r8



السلام عليكم ، وكل عام و أنتم بخير جميعا

نعم يمكن ذلك فهناك وظيفة أسمها Site Calibration في أجهزة ترمبل تسمح بالعمل بإحداثيات محلية سواء كانت حقيقية أو افتراضية. في هذه الوظيفة يقوم البرنامج باستنباط معادلات رياضية لتحويل إحداثيات الجي بي أس الحقيقية الي الإحداثيات المحلية المطلوبة ثم استخدام هذه المعادلات في حساب الإحداثيات المحلية لأي نقطة جديدة مرصودة بالجي بي أس.

يمكنك الاطلاع علي موضوع م. هاني زكريا في الملتقي والذي يشرح بالتفصيل خطوات هذه العملية في أجهزة ترمبل في الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng142884/

أيضا يمكنك الاطلاع علي الصفحات التالية - باللغة الانجليزية - لنفس الموضوع:

ftp://ftp.trimble.com/pub/tmsupport...ation/English/Help/Eng_SCSite_Calibration.htm

http://www.nrcs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/nrcs142p2_007027.pdf

http://www.can-net.ca/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=32&Itemid=74


والسلام عليكم


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (15 أغسطس 2013)

د جمعة داود قال:


> السلام عليكم ، وكل عام و أنتم بخير جميعا
> 
> نعم يمكن ذلك فهناك وظيفة أسمها Site Calibration في أجهزة ترمبل تسمح بالعمل بإحداثيات محلية سواء كانت حقيقية أو افتراضية. في هذه الوظيفة يقوم البرنامج باستنباط معادلات رياضية لتحويل إحداثيات الجي بي أس الحقيقية الي الإحداثيات المحلية المطلوبة ثم استخدام هذه المعادلات في حساب الإحداثيات المحلية لأي نقطة جديدة مرصودة بالجي بي أس.
> 
> ...


شكرا يا دكتور علي ردك واهتمامك ...... ولكن الطريقه اللي موجوده في الرابط الاول رفع بالجهازين مرة بالتوتل ومرة بالجي بي اس وادخال النقاط المرفوعة بالتوتال ومطابقتها مع النقاط المرفوعة بالجي بي اس ....... انا لا اريد هذه الطريقة اريد انا ادخل احداثيات التوتل للجي بي اس والعمل مباشرة وكأنه توتال استيشن بدون ما ارفع بالجي بي اس وارجع تاني ادخل نقاط التوتل واطابقها بواسطة جهاز الجي بي اس


----------



## engtarq (15 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم د.جمعه وجزاك الله خير
سؤالي هو :في حالة عمل نقطة ضبط ارضي xyz وربضها بنقطه معلومه من مصلحة المساحه باستخدام جهاز leica 1200 وعمل معالج للبيانات.وبعد انهاء المعالجه تبين ان منسوب النقطه المرجعيه المكتوب هو 469 والذي تم كتابته اثناء المعالجه هو 496 يعني الفرق 27متر هل يجب علي اعادة المعالجه من جديد او ازيد المنسوب الدي تم الحصول عليه 27متر علماً باني قمت برفع مساحي استناداً على هذه النقطه.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 أغسطس 2013)

وليد محمد عطية قال:


> شكرا يا دكتور علي ردك واهتمامك ...... ولكن الطريقه اللي موجوده في الرابط الاول رفع بالجهازين مرة بالتوتل ومرة بالجي بي اس وادخال النقاط المرفوعة بالتوتال ومطابقتها مع النقاط المرفوعة بالجي بي اس ....... انا لا اريد هذه الطريقة اريد انا ادخل احداثيات التوتل للجي بي اس والعمل مباشرة وكأنه توتال استيشن بدون ما ارفع بالجي بي اس وارجع تاني ادخل نقاط التوتل واطابقها بواسطة جهاز الجي بي اس


السلام عليكم
أعتقد أنك محتاج قراءة الروابط السابقة بالتفصيل وبهدوء ! ويمكنك الرجوع لمانوال جهازك لتقرأ بالتفصيل عن هذه العملية! فهذه الطريقة تحتاج في البداية الي وجود عدد من النقاط المشتركة (مرصودة جي بي أس + لها احداثيات محلية سواء كانت حقيقية او افتراضية مثل حالتك)، في البداية نقوم برصد هذه النقاط جي بي أس (لكي نعرف احداثياتها) ثم نقوم بادخال قيم الاحداثيات المحلية او الافتراضية لكل نقطة من هذه النقاط. الخطوة الثانية أن البرنامج سيقوم بحساب معاملات تحويل (أي نموذج رياضي) لكيفية تحويل احداثيات الجي بي أس الي الاحداثيات المحلية. ثالثا علينا التأكد من أن نتائج حساب هذه المعاملات تعتبر جيدة وهذا هو ما يقصده م. هاني زكريا في الرابط الأول، فمثلا ان كانت نتائج التحويل - لهذه النقاط المشتركة - غير جيدة فهذا يدل علي أن البرنامج لم يستطيع عمل نموذج رياضي دقيق ومن الأفضل عد استخدامه، وان كانت نتائج عملية التحويل جيدة فهذا مؤشر طيب علي أننا يمكننا الاعتماد عليها ... بعد حساب معاملات التحويل و تخزينها داخل ملف المشروع يمكننا رصد أي نقطة جي بي أس جديدة وسيقوم البرنامج مباشرة بتطبيق معاملات التحويل (من الخطوة السابقة) لحساب احداثيات هذه النقطة مباشرة في نظام الاحداثيات المحلية الذي نريده .... أي أنك لا تحتاج لرصد النقاط الجديدة بالتوتال استاشن بهدف مقارنتها بالجي بي أس، فهذه المقارنة كانت فقط لبعض النقاط المشتركة بهدف انشاء النموذج الرياضي أو معادلات التحويل بين النظامين .... أما للنقاط الجديدة في باقي المشروع فأنت لا تحتاج لأي مقارنة بل سترصد بالجي بي أس مباشرة وهو سيقوم بتحويل الاحداثيات الي النظام المحلي الافتراضي الذي تريده... أي أنك الان جعلت الجي بي أس يعمل في اطار نفس نظام الاحداثيات المحلية الافتراضية التي تريدها ... هذا هو الهدف الاساسي من عملية Site Calibration في أجهزة ترمبل. 

ميزة هذه الطريقة أنك يستطيع تطبيقها من داخل الجهاز مباشرة في الموقع real-time ان كنت ستعمل بطريقة الرصد المتحرك RTK لتحصل علي الاحداثيات في نفس اللحظة ..... أما ان كنت ستعمل بطريقة الرصد الثابت فيمكنك العمل بطريقة أخري كنا في السابق (من 10-15 سنة !!!!) نطبقها في المشروعات ..... في هذه الطريقة و طالما أننا لا نحتاج الاحداثيات النهائية - للنقاط المرصودة - أثناء العمل الحقلي فيمكننا اتمام الحسابات في المكتب من خلال برنامج معالجة البيانات .... في البرنامج نقوم بانشاء مشروع جديد ثم ندخل احداثيات النقاط في النظام المحلي، ثم نقوم بعمل مشروع اخر وندخل فيه احداثيات الجي بي أس المرصودة لنفس هذه النقاط ... في الخطوة الثالثة نجعل البرنامج يحسب معاملات التحويل بين كلا نظامي الاحداثيات و نخزن هذه المعاملات .... عند رصد أي نقاط جديدة بالجي بي أس نحسبها أولا في البرنامج و نضبطها لنحصل علي احداثياتها الدقيقة الحقيقية ... وبعد ذلك وفي الخطوة الاخيرة نطلب من البرنامج تحويل هذه النقاط الي النظام المحلي باستخدام معاملات التحويل التي حصلنا عليها من الخطوة السابقة، وبالتالي يصبح لدينا الاحداثيات الافتراضية لهذه النقاط .... هذه نفس فكرة الطريقة السابقة تماما لكننا نجري الخطوات علي البرنامج في المكتب .... يمكنك الرجوع لمانوال البرنامج لمعرفة الخطوات التفصيلية لعملية تحويل الاحداثيات بين نظامين.

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## د جمعة داود (16 أغسطس 2013)

engtarq قال:


> في حالة عمل نقطة ضبط ارضي xyz وربضها بنقطه معلومه من مصلحة المساحه باستخدام جهاز leica 1200 وعمل معالج للبيانات.وبعد انهاء المعالجه تبين ان منسوب النقطه المرجعيه المكتوب هو 469 والذي تم كتابته اثناء المعالجه هو 496 يعني الفرق 27متر هل يجب علي اعادة المعالجه من جديد او ازيد المنسوب الدي تم الحصول عليه 27متر علماً باني قمت برفع مساحي استناداً على هذه النقطه


السلام عليكم
طالما أن الخطأ حدث في المنسوب وفي نقطة *واحدة فقط* فيمكنك تصحيحه مباشرة باضافة قيمة الفرق 27 متر الي مناسيب جميع النقاط المرصودة ... أما ان كان الخطأ قد حدث في أكثر من نقطة فكان يجب اعادة الحسابات كلها مرة أخري !! 

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## طارق السباعى (17 أغسطس 2013)

gps توبكون gr_5 شرح


----------



## ENG_3SAM (19 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم
هل يمكن تتبيت روفر على السيارة لعمل شبكية لارض صحراوية ؟
لو يمكن الرجاء شرح افضل طريقة للتتبيت وكم تكون سرعة السيارة والاعدادات لجهاز لايكا 1230 او فيفا gs15 
وبارك الله فيك على طرح الموضوع


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 أغسطس 2013)

ENG_3SAM قال:


> هل يمكن تتبيت روفر على السيارة لعمل شبكية لارض صحراوية؟ لو يمكن الرجاء شرح افضل طريقة للتتبيت وكم تكون سرعة السيارة والاعدادات لجهاز لايكا 1230 او فيفا gs15



نعم يمكن ذلك، بل أن هذه الطريقة هي الأفضل في زيادة معدلات العمل لهذا الغرض من تطبيقات تقنية الجي بي أس. قمت مع زملائي بمعهد بحوث المساحة بعمل هذا التطبيق ربما لأول مرة في مصر في عام 1998 في مشروع توشكي، والملف المرفق به بحث باللغة الانجليزية عن هذه التجربة و نتائجها و مميزاتها.

أما عن تثبيت ألأنتنا عل السيارة فقد قمنا - في ذلك الوقت - بعمل توصيلة حديدية معينة يتم تركيبها وتثبيتها علي فتحة باب السيارة وفي أعلاها يوجد مكان لتثبيت أنتنا الجهاز بحيث أن ألأنتنا تكون مرتفعة قليلا عن سطح السيارة نفسها لتصل إليها إشارات الأقمار الصناعية من جميع الاتجاهات ولا يعيقها جسم السيارة. وعند تثبيت هذه الوصلة الحديدية فهي تكون علي ارتفاع ثابت من سطح الأرض ولا يتغير هذا الارتفاع من يوم الي أخر. وبالتالي فأن ارتفاع ألأنتنا الذي سيتم ادخالة لجهاز الجي بي أس هو هذه المسافة المقاسة من سطح الأرض.

أما عن طريقة العمل فكان هناك اختيارين: أما العمل بنظام RTK ووجود اتصال لاسلكي بين الجهاز الثابت و الجهاز المتحرك وبذلك نحصل علي الإحداثيات لحظيا real-time أو العمل بطريقة الرصد المتحرك مع الحسابات المكتبية المعروف باسم OTF حيث لا نحتاج لأجهزة اللاسلكي لكن سيتم عمل الحسابات data processing في المكتب بعد انتهاء العمل الحقلي يوما بيوم. وقمنا باختيار الطريقة الثانية OTF لأنها تتيح تسجيل جميع البيانات الأصلية raw data مما يمكننا من عمل تحقيق واكتشاف أية أخطاء حدثت أثناء الرصد. ولضمان الجودة و الدقة كنا نقوم بتثبيت جهازين base station وليس جهاز واحد بحيث يكون أحدهما تحقيق check علي الأخر عند عمل الحسابات لإحداثيات النقاط الجديدة المرصودة. 

كان المشروع عبارة عن إنتاج خرائط طبوغرافية لمنطقة كبيرة (75 ألف فدان) ومن هنا قمنا بتقسيم الأرض الي مستطيلات صغيرة كلا منها 1.5×1.0 كيلومتر. ثم قمنا بإنشاء ثوابت أرضية في أركان هذه المستطيلات لكي تكون شبكة من نقاط التحكم وتم رصد هذه الشبكة بطريقة الوضع الثابت static GPS وربطها علي الشبكة القومية المصرية، بحيث أنه بعد ضبط الشبكة adjustment أصبح لدينا إحداثيات دقيقة لكل رأس من رؤؤس المستطيلات التي تغطي منطقة المشروع. أيضا تم عمل ميزانية لهذه الرؤؤس ليكون لدينا منسوب كل نقطة أعلي من مستوي سطح البحر لأننا لا نريد الاعتماد علي الارتفاع الجيوديسي الناتج من أرصاد الجي بي أس بل المناسيب المعتمدة علي سطح البحر.

لعمل الميزانية الشبكة لكل مستطيل من هذه المستطيلات الصغيرة قمنا بتصميم عدد من الخطوط المتوازية التي يفصل بين كل خط و أخر 100 متر أفقيا، أي أن داخل كل مستطيل سيوجد 10 خطوط (لأن عرض المستطيل 1.0 كم) وكل خط منهم سيكون بطول 1.5 كم (طول المستطيل نفسه). تم هذا التصميم أولا علي برنامج الأوتوكاد ومن ثم استطعنا حساب إحداثيات لبداية و نهاية كل خط من هذه الخطوط، ثم أخذنا هذه الإحداثيات وقمنا بإدخالها الي أجهزة جي بي أس محمولة أو ملاحية صغيرة. كان العمل يبدأ في أول خط (داخل المستطيل) بالوصول الي إحداثيات نقطة بداية الخط بمساعدة جهاز الجي بي أس الملاحي ثم يبدأ تحرك السيارة علي الخط اعتمادا علي شاشة هذا الجهاز عندما نطلب منه التوجه الي نقطة نهاية هذا الخط ومن هنا نضمن أن السيارة تسير فعلا علي الخط المطلوب ولا تخرج عنه، الي أن تصل الي نهاية الخط الأول فتتحرك السيارة - بمساعدة الجهاز الصغير - الي بداية الخط الثاني ويتكرر نفس أسلوب العمل .... وهكذا. وبانتهاء رصد الخطوط العشرة نكون قد أكملنا رصد كل تضاريس الأرض داخل هذا المستطيل فنتحرك الي المستطيل الثاني ونكرر نفس الخطوات.

أما إن كانت هناك ظواهر في التضاريس بين أي خطين من الخطوط (تبة مرتفعة مثلا) فكانت السيارة تحاول أن تصل الي قمتها أثناء عملية الرصد لبيان تضاريسها و رصدها، فان لم يمكن للسيارة الوصول الي قمة التبة (تبة من الرمل الناعم مثلا) فكان يتم إيقاف العمل بالسيارة وفك الجهاز من العلامة المعدنية التي تثبته ثم ربطه علي عصا جي بي أس عادية Pole ليقوم الراصد باستخدامه بيده للوصول الي قمة التبة ورصد بعض التقاط عليها. 

أما عن إعدادات الأجهزة (لاحظ أن هذا العمل تم بأجهزة قديمة منذ 15 سنة تقريبا) فكان جهاز ليكا في حالة تطبيق تقنية الرصد المتحرك OTF يسمح باختيارين: أما تحديد فترة زمنية ثابتة بين كل نقطتين مطلوب رصدهما، أو تحديد مسافة أفقية ثابتة. في مشروعنا كنا نطبق الاختيار الثاني بأن نحدد للجهاز (في خطوات settings قبل بدء العمل الحقلي) أننا نريد رصد نقطة كل 10 أمتار، أي أن الجهاز سيقوم أوتوماتيكيا برصد نقطة كل 10 متر أيا كانت سرعة السيارة. بالطبع كنا نضع في أذهاننا أن حركة السيارة أثناء الرصد الميداني تكون بسرعة متوسطة في حدود 20-30 كم/ساعة لنضمن إمكانية أن يقوم الجي بي أس برصد و تخزين أرصاد كل 10 متر. بالطبع قد يختلف هذا عن الأجهزة الحديثة المتاحة حاليا وعليك بمراجعة مانوال جهازك لتعرف كيفية ضبط مواصفات الرصد settings قبل بدء العمل الحقلي. 

في خطوة الحسابات كنا نقوم بتثبيت fix قيمة منسوب كل نقطة ثوابت (وليس ارتفاعها الجيوديسي) حتى تكون نتائج النقاط المرصودة معتمدة علي هذه المناسيب وبالتالي تكون منسوبة لمستوي سطح البحر. 

هذه الفكرة الأساسية لتطبيق الجي بي أس لعمل شبكية خاصة في المناطق الصحراوية المفتوحة التي لا يوجد بها أية عوائق لإشارات الأقمار الصناعية. وهي طريقة ممتازة و توفر كثيرا من التكلفة الاقتصادية لمثل هذه المشروعات.


----------



## engtarq (23 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## engtarq (23 أغسطس 2013)

د جمعة داود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طالما أن الخطأ حدث في المنسوب وفي نقطة *واحدة فقط* فيمكنك تصحيحه مباشرة باضافة قيمة الفرق 27 متر الي مناسيب جميع النقاط المرصودة ... أما ان كان الخطأ قد حدث في أكثر من نقطة فكان يجب اعادة الحسابات كلها مرة أخري !!
> 
> والله أعلي وأعلم



جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ورحم الله والديك


----------



## Rojgar Eng (24 أغسطس 2013)

Hello Dr.Jumha, Hope you doing fine, regarding to my project, I have logged raw data for atime of 3hr for CP10 then processed based on the 12 Global referense stations using AUSPOS(Australian Geoscience offical website), remaining control points was processed used CP10, adjustment have been made for th network sucessfully by passing in the F and W Test, today I checked CPs using RTK, amount error is 2cm in the position and 12cm in the Height, what is your opinion? what about 12 cm is it OK? haw can I redusing it? 
Regards

​


----------



## د جمعة داود (25 أغسطس 2013)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Hello Dr.Jumha, Hope you doing fine, regarding to my project, I have logged raw data for atime of 3hr for CP10 then processed based on the 12 Global referense stations using AUSPOS(Australian Geoscience offical website), remaining control points was processed used CP10, adjustment have been made for th network sucessfully by passing in the F and W Test, today I checked CPs using RTK, amount error is 2cm in the position and 12cm in the Height, what is your opinion? what about 12 cm is it OK? haw can I redusing it?
> Regards
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 92878​


Al-Salam Alykoum
Since RTK accuracy is generally less than the static's accuracy, we can NOT check static by RTK !! The other way might be possible, i.e., to check RTK results by static observations. So, go ahead and continue your work. Good luck
​


----------



## Rojgar Eng (25 أغسطس 2013)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Could you please tell me the method for check the static? owner required check static results. 
regards​


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 أغسطس 2013)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Could you please tell me the method for check the static? owner required check static results​


Usually, we do not check a static net ! Its precision is measured through the statistical factors of the adjustment process. For example, each point has a standard deviation which represents its precision level, and the network itself has some statistical measures. The external accuracy of the network is the accuracy of the outer net we tie to, i.e. the IGS station in your project

Generally, when we want to check a measuring instrument or a measuring method, we have to check it through another method that is more-precise than the original one. So, when someone tells you to check a static network, *ask him to give you a network or an instrument that is more-accurate than the static GPS technique !!!!* that is the logic 

In USA, when a new GPS model is produced and need to be checked, it is used to measure a VLBI baseline. VLBI technique is a positioning technique based on stars' measurements that can produce 0.01 millimeter accuracy. That is why VLBI is used to check the accuracy of GPS instruments

In some cases, in order to check a small GPS static network we tie it to a accurate national GPS network, i.e., that national network must be very accurate that provides a national GPS framework for this country. In that case, we tie our small network to at least 2 points of the national network. in Adjustment, we only fix the coordinates of one of these 2 points and let the software computes the coordinates of the other point. Then we compare the computed coordinates to its known (accurate) coordinates, and the differences represent a measure of the accuracy of our small network. But, the condition in this situation is that the national network is very accurate

Regards


----------



## Rojgar Eng (1 سبتمبر 2013)

Dear Dr.Jumha
Thanks for your grate advices, additiomally I want to ask about accuracy limitation of both RTK and Static for third order projects? 
regards​


----------



## مؤمن 2013 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

كيف استطيع الحصول على تدريب عملى على gps فى مصر انا من بنى سويف وشكرا .


----------



## Rojgar Eng (7 سبتمبر 2013)

Dear Dr Jumha
I have leveled a loop of our project by spirit leveling using Leica Digital Level DNA10 starting from CP10 based on Ortho.Height forward to CP07 then return to CP10, misclosure of the leveling is 0.003m, unfortunately there is a discepancy of CP07 about of 11cm, I have got the ortho.height from EGM2008 calculater, could you please tell me where is come this discrepany? how can I fixing and removing it? 
Regards​


----------



## المهندس المدني 1 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
لدي shapefile يحتوي على احداثيات ومناسيب مجموعة من النقاط ، ويوجد shapefile اخر يحتوي على نفس الاحداثيات السابقة ولكن المناسيب مختلفة ، المطلوب هو طريقة ايجاد النقاط التي لها نفس المنسوب والنقاط التي تختلف بالمنسوب ؟


----------



## murtaa2010 (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*متشكر*

شكررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## حسن شحاتة (12 سبتمبر 2013)

سؤال د جمعه افادكم الله 
عندى مشروع طوله 10 كم مربع عندى فقط نقطة bm منسوب z ومطلوب منى اعمل ميزانيه شبكية ماذا أفعل !!
هل اقف علي نقطة يوم كامل لاستخراج احداثياتها x.y.z ثم ادخل منسوب z من النقطة المعلومة عندى وهل بذالك سيخرج لنا المناسيب حقيقة منسوبه الي مستوى سطح البحر وبذالك يتم الاستغناء عن نموذج الجيود اما ستنسب الي الالبسويد وهل طريقتى في الوقوف يوم كامل لاستخراج x,y طريقه صحيحه........فماذا افعل افادكم الله


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 سبتمبر 2013)

Rojgar Eng قال:


> Dear Dr Jumha
> I have leveled a loop of our project by spirit leveling using Leica Digital Level DNA10 starting from CP10 based on Ortho.Height forward to CP07 then return to CP10, misclosure of the leveling is 0.003m, unfortunately there is a discepancy of CP07 about of 11cm, I have got the ortho.height from EGM2008 calculater, could you please tell me where is come this discrepany? how can I fixing and removing it?
> Regards​


This shift is expected !! The accuracy of EGM2008 global geoid is in the range of 20 cm. It is a global model, so it is not so accurate to be used in high-precision surveying. You might read about this issue in one of my papers in the following link 
​
http://www.academia.edu/3290470/Acc...tics_Applications_in_Makkah_Metropolitan_Area


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 سبتمبر 2013)

حسن شحاتة قال:


> عندى مشروع طوله 10 كم مربع عندى فقط نقطة bm منسوب z ومطلوب منى اعمل ميزانيه شبكية ماذا أفعل !! هل اقف علي نقطة يوم كامل لاستخراج احداثياتها x.y.z ثم ادخل منسوب z من النقطة المعلومة عندى وهل بذالك سيخرج لنا المناسيب حقيقة منسوبه الي مستوى سطح البحر وبذالك يتم الاستغناء عن نموذج الجيود اما ستنسب الي الالبسويد وهل طريقتى في الوقوف يوم كامل لاستخراج x,y طريقه صحيحه........فماذا افعل افادكم الله


السلام عليكم

فهمت من رسالتك أنك تريد العمل باستخدام الجي بي أس، صحيح؟ هناك نقطتين أساسيتين هنا:

الوقوف علي نقطة ثابتة بجهاز جي بي أس (جهاز هندسي طبعا وليس ملاحي) من الممكن أن يزيد دقة الاحداثيات الناتجة لهذه النقطة في حالة عدم وجود نقطة ثوابت أرضية معلومة control point قريبة من موقع المشروع..... لكن هذه الدقة ستكون في حدود عشرات السنتيمترات أي أقل من 1 متر ، فتقنية الجي بي أس مصممة للرصد النسبي relative بين نقطتين للوصول لقياس خط القاعدة بينهما بدقة عالية تناسب تطبيقات المساحة ، أما الرصد المطلق absolute فالدقة المتاحة للمستخدمين المدنيين هي دقة المتر الواحد!!! 

في هذه الحالة فأن الاحداثيات الناتجة هي احداثيات منسوبة للمجسم أو المرجع العالمي المعروف باسم WGS84 أي أن الارتفاع الناتج هنا Z سيكون الارتفاع عن سطح هذا المجسم وليس الارتفاع عن سطح البحر أو المنسوب .... اذن قيمة Z الناتجة من أرصاد الجي بي أس لا تصلح لاعتمادها كمنسوب لهذه النقطة و عمل ميزانية شبكية منها 

اذن:
الحل الأمثل يتكون من خطوتين: (1) وجود نقطة ثوابت أرضية معلومة الاحداثيات والربط عليها مع نقطة داخل منطقة المشروع، أي وضع جهازين جي بي أس علي كلا منهما والرصد لمدة مناسبة..... من هذه الخطوة سنحصل علي احداثيات أفقية X,Y دقيقة لنقطة داخل المشروع ....... (2) وجود روبير معلوم المنسوب BM يمكن البدء منه في عمل ميزانية طوليه لكي نستطيع حساب منسوب نقطة واحدة علي الأقل في منطقة المشروع .... فاذا حصلنا علي منسوب نقطة الجي بي أس في المشروع فيمكننا حساب قيمة الجيويد عندها (الفرق بين ارتفاع الجي بي أس لها و منسوبها) .... الان اذا استخدمنا الجي بي أس لرصد مجموعة من النقاط التفصيلية في المشروع وحصلنا علي الارتفاع لهم يمكننا طرح قيمة هذا الفرق لنتمكن من الحصول علي منسوب (ارتفاع عن سطح البحر) لكل نقطة منهم، وبالتالي انشاء الخريطة الكنتورية للمشروع. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## trimble (20 سبتمبر 2013)

الارتفاع ماذ يعني بال جي بي اس


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 سبتمبر 2013)

trimble قال:


> الارتفاع ماذ يعني بال جي بي اس


السلام عليكم

الارتفاع = المسافة من النقطة المرصودة الي سطح الاليبسويد الذي هو الشكل الهندسي الافتراضي لسطح الأرض
المنسوب = المسافة من النقطة المرصودة الي مستوي سطح البحر (الجيويد) الذي هو الشكل الحقيقي لسطح الأرض
فرق الجيويد = الارتفاع - المنسوب

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## es.meshaq (28 سبتمبر 2013)

يسلموا يابشمهندس وشكرا لك.​


----------



## mazin sulieman (7 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
كيف يتم تصميم نموذج لشبكة نقاط تحكم مستمر


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 أكتوبر 2013)

mazin sulieman قال:


> كيف يتم تصميم نموذج لشبكة نقاط تحكم مستمر



السلام عليكم

فكرة شبكات التحكم التي تبث احداثيات التصحيح بصفة مستمرة Continuous Operating Reference System المعروفة اختصارا باسم CORS تعتمد علي وجود عدد من محطات الجي بي أس الموزعة بصورة منتظمة في منطقة معينة (مدينة مثلا) والتي تعمل طوال 24 ساعة، وهذه الاجهزة مقامة في محطات معلومة الاحداثيات بدقة عالية ومن ثم فيمكن لكل جهاز منهم تحديد خطأ اشارات الجي بي أس (بمقارنة الاحداثيات المرصودة و الاحداثيات الحقيقية لكل نقطة) ثم يقوم كل جهاز ببث هذه التصحيحات من خلال اللاسلكي أو من خلال موقع علي الانترنت ليستطيع أي مستخدم جي بي أس في هذه المنطقة (المدينة) أن يلتقط التصحيحات وبالتالي يزيد دقة الاحداثيات المرصودة بجهازه بصورة كبيرة. 

تصميم الشبكة يعتمد علي عدة عوامل: مساحة المنطقة (المدينة) وعدد الاجهزة المتاحة ومواصفات طريقة بث التصحيحات ..... الخ. وهذا موضوع يحتاج للقراءة التفصيلية، ويمكنك الاستفادة من الروابط التالية:

شبكة مدينة جدة في المملكة العربية السعودية في الرابط:
http://www.jeddah.gov.sa/business/masaha/directories/files/14082010-8-133318.pdf

وبالانجليزية يمكنك أيضا مراجعة:

شبكة مدينة اسطنبول التركية في الرابط:
http://www.fig.net/pub/fig2011/papers/ts03g/ts03g_yildirim_algin_et_al_5244.pdf

وأيضا الرابط:
http://www.academicjournals.org/sre/pdf/pdf2011/8Sep/Mekik et al.pdf

شبكة مدينة فيرمونت الامريكية في الرابط:
http://www.aot.state.vt.us/geodetic/Documents/Vermont CORS 2011 Report.pdf

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله.


----------



## kujo00 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*استفسار عن الgeoid model*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...بداية جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك 
كنت عايز أعرف من حضرتك كيفية عمل نموذج جيد للجويد بمنطقة معينة بمصر تم رفعها بجهاز Leica viva GS15 بطريقة RTK حضرتك كنت وضحت انه يتم رفع ثلاث نقاط معلومة المناسيب ما هى خطوات انشاء هذا النموذج من فضلك؟ ما هى شروط هذه النقاط تكون محيطة بالمساحة التى تم رفعها مثلا ام بداخلها و هل لهذه النقاط مسافة معينة لا يجب الزيادة عنها هل يتم استخدام تلك النقاط داخل برنامج معين ؟ أم يتم ادخال (المنسوب الحقيقى - ارتفاع الاليبسويد المقاس من الجهاز) للثلاث نقاط ببرنامج GIS و عمل raster لها و استخدام قيم الpixels كقيم التعديل عند النقاط الأخرى التى تم رفعها و مراد معرفة المناسيب عندها.

و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (31 أكتوبر 2013)

kujo00 قال:


> عايز أعرف كيفية عمل نموذج جيد للجويد بمنطقة معينة بمصر تم رفعها بجهاز Leica viva GS15 بطريقة RTK حضرتك كنت وضحت انه يتم رفع ثلاث نقاط معلومة المناسيب ما هى خطوات انشاء هذا النموذج من فضلك؟ ما هى شروط هذه النقاط تكون محيطة بالمساحة التى تم رفعها مثلا ام بداخلها و هل لهذه النقاط مسافة معينة لا يجب الزيادة عنها


السلام عليكم
- لكي يكون النموذج الذي سيتم استنباطه معبرا عن المنطقة يجب أن تكون النقاط محيطة بأطراف المنطقة
- عدد النقاط المعلومة يجب أن يتناسب مع مساحة المنطقة ! العدد 3 هو فقط أقل عدد ممكن لعمل نموذج، لكن من الأفضل أن يزيد عدد النقاط لكي نحصل علي دقة مناسبة



kujo00 قال:


> هل يتم استخدام تلك النقاط داخل برنامج معين ؟ أم يتم ادخال (المنسوب الحقيقى - ارتفاع الاليبسويد المقاس من الجهاز) للثلاث نقاط ببرنامج GIS و عمل raster لها و استخدام قيم الpixels كقيم التعديل عند النقاط الأخرى التى تم رفعها و مراد معرفة المناسيب عندها.



طريقة عمل نموذج جيويد لا تعتمد علي برنامج معين ويمكن تنفيذها بعدة برامج، فهي في المقام الاول طريقة لايجاد معادلة رياضية بين الاحداثيات الأفقية x,y وقيمة حيود الجيويد N (الفرق بين الارتفاع عن الاليبسويد و الارتفاع عن سطح البحر) عند النقاط المعلومة لكي يمكن استخدام هذه المعادلة بعد ذلك في حساب قيمة N عند أي نقطة جديدة مرصودة. يمكن استخدام برنامج الاكسل أو برنامج السيرفر أو برنامج الارك ماب لعمل هذه المعادلة أو النمذجة الرياضية

فمثلا لو سنستخدم الاكسل: يكون لدينا عدد من النقاط (ليس فقط 3) معلوم عند كل نقطة: x, y, h, H وبالتالي يمكن حساب قيمة حيود الجيويد N= h -H عند كل نقطة منهم ..... نستخدم أمر regression بحيث يكون المتغير المستقل هو N و المتغيرات التابعة هي x, y .... سيقوم البرنامج بحساب معادلة (خط مستفيم) من النوع N = a + b x + c y حيث a, b, c قيم 3 معاملات سيحسبهم البرنامج لنا من أمر regression (لذلك نقول أن أقل عدد للنقاط المعلومة = 3 لكي يمكن منهم حساب 3 معاملات) .... الان - وبعد معرفة قيم a, b, c يمكن من هذه المعادلة حساب قيمة N لأي نقطة جديدة معلوم احداثياتها x, y ..... فاذا كان لدينا قيمة الارتفاع الجيوديسي المرصود بالجي بي أس h يمكن حساب منسوب النقطة H من المعادلة H = h - N باستخدام قيمة N التي حصلنا عليها من الخطوة السابقة

نفس الشئ لو سنستخدم برنامج السيرفر فسنقوم بعمل grid من الملف الذي يحتوي أعمدة x, y, N للنقاط المعلومة لنحصل علي شبكة grid تمثل سطح الجيويد في هذه المنطقة .... ومن ثم يمكن استنباط قيمة N عند أي نقطة جديدة مرصودة ثم حساب قيمة منسوب النقطة بمعرفة ارتفاعها h المرصود بالجي بي أس وقيمة N من الشبكة

لكن:
في هذه الخطوات السابقة أفترضنا أن قيمة N ستتغير بين أي نقطتين من النقاط المعلومة تغير منتظم .. بمعني لو N عند النقطة الاولي = 10 متر و عند النقطة الثانية = 11 متر والمسافة الأفقية بين النقطتين = 1 كم فأننا نفترض أن الفرق (1 متر) سيتغير بانتظام في هذه المسافة، بمعني أن N ستزيد بمعدل = 1 متر / 1 كم أفقي = 10 سم / 100 متر أفقي = 1 سم / 10 متر أفقي ...... وهذا الافتراض نابع من أن المعادلة الرياضية المستخدمة هي معادلة الخط المستقيم في حالة استخدام الاكسل أو معادلة قريبة منها في حالة استخدام السيرفر ......... لكن: هل الجيويد فعلا يتغير بمعدل منتظم؟ الاجابة: لا ..... فالجيويد سطح متعرج غير منتظم بصفة عامة

الحل: نستخدم نموذج الجيويد العالمي EGM2008 ليعبر عن طبيعة تغير سطح الجيويد ، أي يعطينا معدل التغير من نقطة لأخري ...... وطالما أن دقة هذا النموذج العالمي ليست عالية فسنقوم بتطعيمه بالنقاط المعلومة لدينا لكي نزيد من دقته في منطقة المشروع الحالي وذلك باتباع الطريقة التالية:

عند النقاط المعلومة: 

لدينا قيمة N المرصودة (الفرق بين h, H المرصودين)

نحصل علي برنامج يحسب قيمة قيمة N من نموذج الجيويد العالمي EGM2008 ) ولنسميها مثلا N8 ..... يمكن الحصول علي البرنامج المجاني EGM2008 Calculator من الرابط: 
http://alltrans-egm2008-calculator.soft112.com/

نحسب الفرق بين الجيويد الممرصود و الجيويد من النموذج العالمي dN = N - N8 

نستخدم هذه القيمة dN في عمل النموذج مثل الخطوات السابقة سواء ببرنامج الاكسل لأو السيرفر أو أي برنامج اخر ...... هنا سيتنتج لنا نموذج يعبر عن الخطأ في الجيويد العالمي (سواء معادلة أو grid) وليس نموذج الجيويد نفسه

الان عند أي نقطة جديدة مرصودة:

نحسب قيمة الجيويد من النموذج العالمي N8 (من البرنامج)

نحسب قيمة dN من النموذج الذي حصلنا عليه

اذن قيمة الجيويد عند هذه النقطة = الجيويد من النموذج العالمي + تصحيح النموذج العالمي بناءا علي البيانات المرصودة في منطقة المشروع، أي: N = N8 + dN

فاذا كان لدينا قيمة ارتفاع الجي بي أس المرصود عند هذه النقطة يمكننا حساب قيمة منسوبها كالمتاد H = h - N 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## mazin sulieman (2 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ما علاقة cors بشبكة vrs
اذا تكرمت اريد بعض المراجع او الكتب عن CORS التي تساعدني في مشروع التخرج.
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 نوفمبر 2013)

mazin sulieman قال:


> ما علاقة cors بشبكة vrs
> اذا تكرمت اريد بعض المراجع او الكتب عن CORS التي تساعدني في مشروع التخرج.


السلام عليكم
هذه بعض الروابط باللغة العربية:

http://www.jeddah.gov.sa/business/masaha/usermanuals/files/14082010-3-144115.pdf
وأيضا
http://www.jeddah.gov.sa/business/masaha/4thMeeting/pdf/workshop6.pdf
وأيضا
www.jeddah.gov.sa/business/masaha/usermanuals/files/14082010-7-144505.pdf

وهذه بعض الروابط باللغة الانجليزية:

http://www.fig.net/pub/costarica_1/papers/ts02/ts02_01_schwieger_2477.pdf
وأيضا
http://www.gps.gov/cgsic/states/2012/austin/fuegner.pdf
وأيضا
http://sta.uwi.edu/conferences/11/landtenure/documents/DexterDavisApplicationofGNSStoland.pdf

بالتوفيق بمشيئة الله


----------



## ragelalmra (23 نوفمبر 2013)

سلام عليكم..
ما هي تطبيقات ال gps في هندسة واعمال الطرق؟؟؟...
زشكرا...


----------



## د جمعة داود (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ragelalmra قال:


> ما هي تطبيقات ال gps في هندسة واعمال الطرق؟



السلام عليكم
كل أعمال المساحة التي يتم تنفيذها بالثيودليت أو التوتال استاشن يمكن تنفيذها بالجي بي أس


----------



## ragelalmra (26 نوفمبر 2013)

د جمعة داود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل أعمال المساحة التي يتم تنفيذها بالثيودليت أو التوتال استاشن يمكن تنفيذها بالجي بي أس



شكرا علي الرد...
اتمني التوضيح اكثر بذكر تلك الاعمال...


----------



## ahmedtaha318 (2 ديسمبر 2013)

الفاضل د جمعة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء افادتي عن امكانية القيام بالأعمال المساحية من رفع وتوقيع بواسطة rover فقط بدون base
وهل يمكن الوصول بهذا الى دقة معقولة
ويا ريت لو عند حضرتك فكرة بجهاز Ashtech promark2 تفيدنا بمعلومات
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## د جمعة داود (2 ديسمبر 2013)

ahmedtaha318 قال:


> برجاء افادتي عن امكانية القيام بالأعمال المساحية من رفع وتوقيع بواسطة rover فقط بدون base ، وهل يمكن الوصول بهذا الى دقة معقولة


وعليكم السلام

نعم يمكن ذلك *بشرط* وجود شبكة ثوابت تقوم ببث التصحيحات ويستطيع جهاز rover استقبالها. الفكرة الاساسية من وراء وجود جهاز base هو أنه يحتل نقطة معلومة لكي يمكنه حساب أخطاء الاشارات لحظة بلحظة و ارسالها الي جهاز rover، وفي بعض المدن (مثل دبي و جدة و مكة علي سبيل المثال) تقوم الجهة المسئولة عن المساحة بانشاء شبكة من نقاط base بها أجهزة تعمل 24 ساعة وتقوم ببث التصحيحات المطلوبة للمستخدمين في نطاق المدينة. ففي هذه الحالة لا يحتاج المستخدم أن يكون معه base خاصه به انما يعتمد علي هذه الشبكة. 

أما الدقة فمن الممكن أن تصل الي سنتيمترات قليلة اعتمادا علي عدد و دقة نقاط هذه الشبكة وتوزيعها علي أنحاء المدينة. 

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## almaita (6 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء يا دكتور توضيح فكرة تصحيح ارصاد الجي بي اس باستخدام leica geo office وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (6 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
بصفة عامة يمكنك مراجعة كتابي: *المدخل إلي النظام العالمي لتحديد المواقع، والذي يمكن تحميله مجانا من أحد الروابط التالية:*

*http://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod/Books/819875/An_Introduction_to_GPS_in_ARABIC_*

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_GPS_Ar_2010.pdf

http://www.4shared.com/office/cF64h3W2/____2010.html


----------



## ragelalmra (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*slam doctor
show how the different sources of errors can affect the positioning accuracy 
.in english please? 
*​


----------



## alrawy50 (9 ديسمبر 2013)

هل مناسيب جوجل ارث تكون قريبة من الوقع وليه بيحصل اختلاف كبير جدا بين المناسيب الي بترفع بالجي بي اس ومناسيب خرائط جوجل ارث رغم ان المرجع واحد wgs 84


----------



## almaita (9 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم,الرجاء يا دكتور شرح استخدام الجي بي اس في اعمال الطرق وشكرا


----------



## almaita (10 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم,الله يجزيك الخير يا دكتور,دكتور لو سمحت اذا ممكن شرح عن rinex ومكونات الملف الذي يخرج (فتحه بصيغة notepad)


----------



## د جمعة داود (11 ديسمبر 2013)

almaita قال:


> السلام عليكم,الله يجزيك الخير يا دكتور,دكتور لو سمحت اذا ممكن شرح عن rinex ومكونات الملف الذي يخرج (فتحه بصيغة notepad)


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

صيغة RINEX هي صيغة لاخراج ملفات أرصاد الجي بي أس بصورة لا تعتمد علي نوعية الجهاز المستخدم في الرصد، فكما نعرف أن كل شركة أجهزة تخزن ملفات الارصاد بصورة تختلف عن الشركات الاخري. فاذا أردنا مثلا استخدام ملف ارصاد من شركة ليكا في برنامج حسابات شركة ترمبل فلن يستطيع البرنامج قراءة صيغة ملف ليكا. من هنا جاءات فكرة وجود ملف يحتوي علي الارصاد الخام raw data بطريقة تسمح لجميع برامج الجي بي أس قراءة الملف ومن ثم التعامل مع الارصاد، وهذا هو ملف RINEX.

توجد مواصفات قياسية لكتابة ملف RINEX وهي مواصفات عالمية أتفق عليها الجميع، ولا يمكن شرح هذه المواصفات بسهولة لأنها متعددة جدا، فمثلا ماذا يوجد في السطر الاول وماذا يكتب في السطر الثاني ......الخ، بل أن هناك مواصفات لكل سطر من السطور، فمثلا رقم الجهاز يكون مكون من خانتين ثم مسافة ثم رقم الانتننا ...... وهكذا.

الرابطين التاليين يحتويات مواصفات ملف RINEX سواء الاصدار 2 أو الاصدار 3:
http://igscb.jpl.nasa.gov/igscb/data/format/rinex211.txt

وأيضا
http://igscb.jpl.nasa.gov/igscb/data/format/rinex300.pdf

وكلا الملفين من موقع وكالة الفضاء الامريكية: ناسا

والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## almaita (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يجزيك كل الخير يا دكتور عن الشرح, ودكتور لو سمحت اذا ممكن شرح استخدام الجي بي اس في الطرق وما هي الطريقة التي يفضل استخدامها


----------



## almaita (11 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم,واذا سمحت يا دكتور يوجد بعض الاسئلة الاخرى (غير الجي بي اس) فهل من طريقة لكي اسالها


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 ديسمبر 2013)

almaita قال:


> اذا ممكن شرح استخدام الجي بي اس في الطرق وما هي الطريقة التي يفضل استخدامها


من قال " لا أعلم " فقد أفتي !!!! ليس لي خبرة عملية في الطرق ، لكن وبصفة عامة فأن أي عمل مساحي يتم باستخدام الثيودليت أو التوتال استاشن يمكن عمله بالجي بي أس .... هذا كل ما لدي


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 ديسمبر 2013)

almaita قال:


> السلام عليكم,واذا سمحت يا دكتور يوجد بعض الاسئلة الاخرى (غير الجي بي اس) فهل من طريقة لكي اسالها


وعليكم السلام
يمكن طرح أي سؤال في المنتدي بكل تأكيد ! لكن في موضوع جديد و ليس داخل موضوعنا الحالي فهو مخصص للجي بي أس فقط


----------



## almaita (12 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم, اذا سمحت يا دكتور ممكن Data لارصاد جي بي اس من اجل المعالجة في LGO ومشاهدة ال report (لهدف التدريب) وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ragelalmra (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*Slam
how the different sources of errors can affect the positioning accuracy in GPS

.please answer in english *


----------



## د جمعة داود (13 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعا 

بفضل الله تعالي أكملت المحاضرة الخامسة من محاضراتي العلمية بالفيديو، وهي بعنوان: الرفع المساحي بالجي بي أس. ولطول المحاضرة فهي في جزأين: الجزء الأول (75 دقيقة) في:

 http://youtu.be/2D_ZIvNo6rA 

والجزء الثاني (50 دقيقة) في:

 http://youtu.be/UtZFq2kGhTQ 

علما بأن كل محاضراتي علي اليوتيوب في قناتي بالرابط:

 https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcVBq89iSKrtYhxdyuQKIqA​


----------



## almaita (14 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم, الرجاء يا دكتور توضيح session planning بالامثلة لو سمحت.والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## د جمعة داود (14 ديسمبر 2013)

almaita قال:


> السلام عليكم, الرجاء يا دكتور توضيح session planning بالامثلة لو سمحت.والله يجزيك الخير


وعليكم السلام
الرابط التالي لموضوع لي في منتدي الهندسة المساحية به مناقشه حول تصميم خطة الرصد (في نهاية الصفحة الاولي و بداية الصفحة الثانية من الموضوع) ويمكنك الاستفادة منه:
http://surveying.ahlamontada.com/t1029-topic
والسلام عليكم


----------



## المساح المحتوي (15 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة شكر الشكر الجزير دكتورنا 
سؤالي هو لو عندك إحداثيات لنقطة معينه من الجي بي أس وأريد أن أعرف مكانها في الجوجل إرث مالذي أفعله وشكرا


----------



## samin2000 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يوفقكم اعضاء هذا المنتدى


----------



## samin2000 (15 ديسمبر 2013)

نريد التجديد دائما وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almaita (16 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم, ربنا يوفقك ويجزيك الخير يا دكتور,دكتور لو سمحت ممكن التفريق بين code ranges و carrier phase observations


----------



## almaita (16 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ,الله يعطيك العافية دكتور,دكتور ممكن توضيح استخدام برنامج lgo في الاعمال المساحية اي هل جميع اعمال جي بي اس يتطلب استخدام lgo لها وشكرا


----------



## محمود عز 2000 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم​


----------



## د جمعة داود (20 ديسمبر 2013)

المساح المحتوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ، سؤالي هو لو عندك إحداثيات لنقطة معينه من الجي بي أس وأريد أن أعرف مكانها في الجوجل إرث مالذي أفعله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
للتعامل مع الجوجل ايرث وتوقيع ظاهرات معينة عليه (نقاط أو خطوط أو مضلعات) يلزمك انشاء ملف بصيغة KML or KMZ وهما الصيغتين format التي يتعامل معهما الجوجل ايرث. هذه الصيغ ليست مجرد ملفات نصية عادية text انما بمواصفات خاصة وبلغة HTML الخاصة بمواقع الانترنت. اذن من الصعب عليك انشاء ملف KML بنفسك، والاسهل هو التعامل مع برنامج مثل الجلوبال مابر أو ArcGIS حيث بهما امكانية تصدير الملف من text الي KML. وبالتالي وبمجرد الضغط علي هذا الملف سيتم فتح الجوجل ايرث وتوقيع النقطة عليه مباشرة. 
هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## محمد شيفا (22 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اخوانى المهندسين انى احتاج لمنوال او اى فيديو او اى شرح بى دى اف عن الجى بى اس لايكا530....لو فى حد عندو يمدنى بيهو جزاكم الله خيرا 
محتاج ليهو ضرووورى والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## محمد شيفا (23 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم... ارجو منكم المساعده فى مدى بمانوال او اى شرح عن طريقة استخدام جهاز الجى بى اس لايكا 530


----------



## د جمعة داود (24 ديسمبر 2013)

المكتبة الرقمية المساحية المجانية: 3 جيجا بايت من الملفات التعليمية و الفيديو و الكتب بالعربية و الانجليزية:

http://www.4shared.com/u/vJBH8xk_/__online.html


----------



## لهون جاف (26 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم د جمعة ولرحمة الله وبركاته
عند مسح موقع ثلاث عوارض BM ثابتة بواسطة ال RTK وتحويل الاحداثيات الى من WGS 84 Zone 38N الى Local وادخالها الى ال TPS مع مراعات قيمة ال Scalefactor بين ال GPS و TPS يبقى هناك فرق في اسقاط نفس العوارض بواسطة ال TPS 


السؤال لو سمحت كيف يمكن اجراء مسح او قياس ابعاد مثلث بواسطة DGPS ثم اعادة العمل او فحص ابعاد المثلث والزوايا بال TPS بدون وجود اي فرق في المسافات والاحداثيات مع العلم بان برنامج Leica Geooffice Combine يعطيك معامل التحويل بين الجهازين والفرق يبقى في المسافات والزوايا وكلتا الجهازين هما Viva DGP Professional and Leica Flexline Total-station

وبارك الله فيك وكل من شارك في هذا المنتدى


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 ديسمبر 2013)

لهون جاف قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: عند مسح موقع ثلاث عوارض BM ثابتة بواسطة ال RTK وتحويل الاحداثيات الى من WGS 84 Zone 38N الى Local وادخالها الى ال TPS مع مراعات قيمة ال Scalefactor بين ال GPS و TPS يبقى هناك فرق في اسقاط نفس العوارض بواسطة ال TPS . السؤال لو سمحت كيف يمكن اجراء مسح او قياس ابعاد مثلث بواسطة DGPS ثم اعادة العمل او فحص ابعاد المثلث والزوايا بال TPS بدون وجود اي فرق في المسافات والاحداثيات مع العلم بان برنامج Leica Geooffice Combine يعطيك معامل التحويل بين الجهازين والفرق يبقى في المسافات والزوايا وكلتا الجهازين هما Viva DGP Professional and Leica Flexline Total-station


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الموضوع سبق أن تحدثنا فيه وتحدث اخرون عنه كثيرا، ولو قمت بعمل بحث ستجد ردود كثيرة بل و موضوعات متخصصة في هذا الموضوع. 


باختصار: الجي بي أس يتعامل - في الرصد - مع الارض علي أنها مجسم أو اليبسويد ، بينما التوتال يفترض أن الارض مسطح أو مستوي ، وبالتالي فطريقة الحسابات ونظرياتها العلمية مختلفة بين كلا الوضعين أو التقنيتين، و لا بد من وجود اختلاف بين الاحداثيات الناتجة من كلاهما .... ودائما نحن نحاول أن نقلل من هذا الاختلاف بقدر ما نستطيع.


ثانيا: أنت تقول أن النقاط BM تم رصدها بطريقة RTK ، وهي طريقة لا تعطي دقة عالية جدا في الاحداثيات ، بمعني أنه سيكون هناك خطأ في حدود عدة سنتيمترات في احداثيات كل نقطة .... (يمكنك الرجوع لكتابي و أيضا محاضرتي الفيديو عن الجي بي أس وكلاهما متاح في هذا المنتدى). 


ثالثا: معروف في اسقاط الخرائط map projection أن هناك تشوه distortion في كل خريطة (فرق بين الاحداثيات الحقيقة ثلاثية الابعاد والإحداثيات بعد اسقاطها ) ويزيد هذا الفرق كلما اتجهنا من وسط الخريطة الي أطرافها .... فمثلا اسقاط UTM يكون التشوه = صفر عند خط الطول المركزي للشريحة ثم يبدأ في الزيادة كلما بعدنا عن هذا الخط..... (يمكنك الرجوع لكتابي و أيضا محاضرتي الفيديو عن الخرائط وكلاهما متاح في هذا المنتدى). 


رابعا: اذن هناك 3 عوامل (نظرية الرصد و طريقة الجي بي أس المستخدمة و طبيعة اسقاط الخرائط) يتسببوا في وجود فرق احداثيات بين الجي بي أس و التوتال استاشن.


خامسا: كما قلت في موضوعات سابقة هناك طرق بسيطة (وان كانت غير علمية من الناحية النظرية) لتقليل هذه الفروق بقدر الامكان ..... فمثلا عند وجود نقطتين جي بي أس معلومتين في UTM أي أن المسافة بينهما معلومة، فاننا نحاول تغيير معامل القياس scale factor داخل جهاز التوتال استاشن حتي يقيس المسافة بين النقطتين وتكون مساوية تماما للمسافة من الجي بي أس، وتكون قيمة scale factor هذه تصلح لكل قياسات و ارصاد التوتال استاشن في المنطقة بين هاتين النقطتين بحيث أنها ستكون متوافقة بنسبة كبيرة مع الجي بي أس... وهذه الطريقة تصلح للمشروعات ذات الامتداد الطولي (مثل مشروع انشاء طريق) حيث نقوم بعمل هذه الخطوة بين كل نقطتين مرصودتين جي بي أس .... أما ان كان لدينا عدة نقاط جي بي أس فنكرر هذه الخطوة بين كل نقطتين ، أي ربما سيكون لدينا عدة قيم scale factor في المشروع. 

سادسا: أما ان كان المشروع به أكثر من نقطة جي بي أس مرصودة فهنا يمكن تكرار الخطوة السابقة وإيجاد قيمة scale factor بين كل نقطتين ، ثم حساب scale factor متوسط لمنطقة المشروع كله .... طبعا لن يلغي فروق الاحداثيات بصورة تامة ، لكن سيقللها بنسبة كبيرة جدا في منطقة المشروع. 

سابعا: هناك طريقة أخري وهي انشاء نظام احداثيات جديد خاص بهذا المشروع فقط .... بمعني ننشأ داخل برنامج حسابات الجي بي أس (مثلا LGO) نظام احداثيات جديد من نوع Transverse Mercator (وليس UTM) بحيث أن خط الطول المركزي central meridian لهذا النظام = خط الطول المتوسط average longitude لمنطقة المشروع ..... في هذه الحالي فأن تشوه الاسقاط سيكون صفر عند هذا الخط وبالتالي فأن التشوه (فرق الاحداثيات) سيكون تقريبا صفر في منطقة المشروع أي أن الاحداثيات الناتجة عن هذا الاسقاط ستكون تقريبا هي نفس احداثيات التوتال استاشن ..... لكن مشكلة هذا الحل أو هذه الطريقة أن الاحداثيات الان لن تكون UTM انما ستكون بنظام احداثيات خاص للمشروع فقط ، أي لا يمكن توقيع المشروع علي أية خرائط وطنية لنفس المنطقة. 

ثامنا: الموضوع التالي للمهندس هاني زكريا يناقش نفس المشكلة وان كان باستخدام أجهزة ترمبل:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/142883-in-work-site-calibration-GPS

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## لهون جاف (31 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور على هذه الاجابة المختصرة المفيدة وبارك الله فيك
بالمناسبة توصلت الى حل ابسط بواسطة نفس جهاز ال Viva GPS GNSS 15 فيه فقرة +Survey يمكن التحويل بين نوعي الاحداثيات بواسطة الفقرة Determine Coordinate System للتغير منال GPS الى TPS 

سؤالي لو أمكن هل لديك القيم السبعة لمعاملات التحويل في تصحيح قيم الاحداثيات في العراق (القيم السبعة) لمنطقة Zone 38N حاولت كثيرا من الحصول عليها وللاسف لم اصل الى نتيجة


----------



## د جمعة داود (1 يناير 2014)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
بفضل الله تعالي أكملت المحاضرة التاسعة من محاضراتي العلمية بالفيديو، وهي بعنوان: الجيوديسيا: أسس علمية. ولطول المحاضرة فهي في جزأين: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
الجزء الأول (60 دقيقة) في:[/FONT]
http://youtu.be/NdJ1xV1QqAA


[FONT=&quot]والجزء الثاني (66 دقيقة) في:[/FONT]
http://youtu.be/uU-BLz-O3rQ
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
علما بأن كل محاضراتي علي اليوتيوب في قناتي بالرابط:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcVBq89iSKrtYhxdyuQKIqA[/FONT]


والسلام عليكم


----------



## abedodeh (5 يناير 2014)

لهون جاف قال:


> شكرا جزيلا دكتور على هذه الاجابة المختصرة المفيدة وبارك الله فيك
> بالمناسبة توصلت الى حل ابسط بواسطة نفس جهاز ال Viva GPS GNSS 15 فيه فقرة +Survey يمكن التحويل بين نوعي الاحداثيات بواسطة الفقرة Determine Coordinate System للتغير منال GPS الى TPS
> 
> سؤالي لو أمكن هل لديك القيم السبعة لمعاملات التحويل في تصحيح قيم الاحداثيات في العراق (القيم السبعة) لمنطقة Zone 38N حاولت كثيرا من الحصول عليها وللاسف لم اصل الى نتيجة


بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز ... لو سمحت عند فتح هذا الخيار +Survey jqiv تضهر عنا الخيارات التالية monstep : towstep : classic 3d : modify existing فمن اي خيار نغير من 
GPS الى TPS وشكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد محمد عطية (6 يناير 2014)

لو تكرمت دكتور كيفية ادخال النقاط لجهاز ترمبل r8 او رابط لكيفية ادخال الاحداثيات للجهاز وشكرا


----------



## د جمعة داود (8 يناير 2014)

وليد محمد عطية قال:


> لو تكرمت دكتور كيفية ادخال النقاط لجهاز ترمبل r8 او رابط لكيفية ادخال الاحداثيات للجهاز وشكرا


السلام عليكم

ليس لي خبرة عملية بهذا الجهاز ! لكن هذه مجموعة من الروابط التي تشرح - بالانجليزية - خطوات التعامل معه:

ftp://ftp.trimble.com/pub/to_sg/SC V10.80/Documentation/English/GettingStartedGuide.pdf

وأيضا:

http://www.geoplane.com/downloads/D...ontroller getting started guide for 11.10.pdf

وأيضا:

http://www.geoline.com/support/TechTalk_RTK_LOGGING_Trimble_Access_Base_Setup_Procedures.pdf

مع أطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## Mr.GPS (8 يناير 2014)

استفسار للدكتور جمعة
هل يوجد لديك رابط لسفتويري لاكا viva ومعه الكراك خاص به


----------



## snap 10 (10 يناير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان شاء الله خلال اسبوع هبدء ارفع منطقه 8كم * 8 كم رفع تفصيلى ( المبانى والشوارع والاعمده او شىء ) وده ان شاء الله بالجى بى اس ( ار 10 )
الرفع سيكون ان شاء الله x ,y , z ... الرفع مش محتاج منسوب عن متوسط سطح البحر .. المنسوب اللى مقصود بيه هنا ان البلد كلها تبقى مرفوعه بمنسوب ليه علاقه ببعضه حتى ولا مش مظبوط ... بمعنى ان مثلا نقطه ما على الطريق منسوبها 10.2 ونقطه تانيه منسوبها 10.3 مش مهم عندى المنسوب كام ... المهم عندى الفرق كام بس ..يعنى ممكن تكون 50.3 والنقطه التانيه 50.4 .. المهم الفرق يبقى ثابت .1 .... لان الرفع ده هيترتب عليه خطوط ميه وكهرباء وصرف وطرق ومبانى هما مش فارق معاهم المناسيب بس فارق الارتفاعات ما بين النقاط هل الجى بى اس ممكن يرفعلى النقط الارتفاعات بس تكون العلاقه ما بينهم مظبوطه يعنى مثلا لما اشيك عليهم بالميزان هيطلع الفرق مظبوط ولا لا 

وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك


----------



## snap 10 (10 يناير 2014)

مع العلم يا دكتور ان مش معايا نقطه اساس عالميه لذلك هستخدم الامر here


----------



## د جمعة داود (12 يناير 2014)

snap 10 قال:


> مش مهم عندى المنسوب كام ... المهم عندى الفرق كام بس .. لان الرفع ده هيترتب عليه خطوط ميه وكهرباء وصرف وطرق ومبانى هما مش فارق معاهم المناسيب بس فارق الارتفاعات ما بين النقاط هل الجى بى اس ممكن يرفعلى النقط الارتفاعات بس تكون العلاقه ما بينهم مظبوطه يعنى مثلا لما اشيك عليهم بالميزان هيطلع الفرق مظبوط ولا لا



السلام عليكم

نشرح الموضوع بالتفصيل قبل أن نصل للنتيجة النهائية:

سنستخدم الرموز التالية: ارتفاع الجي بي أس = h والمنسوب = H وارتفاع الجيويد = N 
عند النقطة الاولي يمكننا كتابة المعادلة: H1 = h1 - N1 
وأيضا عند النقطة الثانية يمكننا كتابة المعادلة: H2 = h2 - N2 

الان سنطرح المعادلتين: dH = dh - dN حيث حرف d يشير للفرق

اذن: فرق المنسوب بين نقطتين dH يساوي فرق ارتفاع الجي بي أس بينهما + فرق الجيويد بينهما

بمعني: أننا لا يمكننا الحصول علي فرق المنسوب فقط بمعرفة فرق ارتفاع الجي بي أس .... لكن بلزمنا معرفة فرق أو معدل تغير الجيويد بين النقطتين أيضا .... أي أنك اذا قست فرق المنسوب (وليس المنسوب نفسه) بالميزان بين نقطتين فلن يكون مساويا لفرق الارتفاع المرصود بالجي بي أس

الان ننتقل للنقطة الثانية: كم سيكون تأثير الجيويد في منطقة صغيرة 8×8 كم ؟ دائما المثال اللي أنا بأستخدمه عن الجيويد مصر (لأني اشتغلت عليه كثير) وهو أن الجيويد يتغير بمعدل 1 سم لكل 1 كم كلما أتجهنا شمالا ..... بمعني لو عندي مشروع طريق من الجنوب الي الشمال طوله 8 كم فأن فرق أو معدل الجيويد سيكون 8 سم (dN في المعادلة السابقة) .... بمعني أن فرق المنسوب المقاس بالميزان سيختلف بقيمة 8 سم (بحد أقصي) عن فرق ارتفاع الجي بي أس ..... طبعا المعدل ده بيتغير من بلد لأخري و من منطقة لأخري .... ده مجرد مثال فقط.

النقطة الثالثة: كيف نتصرف؟ الاجابة تعتمد علي مدي توافر امكانية رصد المنسوب نفسه لبعض النقاط في منطقة العمل؟ هل توجد ثوابت رأسية BM معلومة المنسوب قريبة من منطقة العمل بحيث أنك تستطيع رصد ميزانية و حساب منسوب بعض نقاط الجي بي أس في المشروع؟ ان كانت الاجابة بنعم فهناك عدة حلول ، وان كانت الاجابة هي لا فليس أمامك حل الا القبول بقيمة هذا الخطأ أو هذا الفرق بين الميزانيات و الجي بي أس ..... أما ان كان لديك امكانية رصد ميزانية فستجد الحل مشروح في محاضرتي الفيديو عن الجي بي أس الموجودة (هي و باقيمحاضراتي) في قناتي علي اليوتيوب في الرابط:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcVBq89iSKrtYhxdyuQKIqA


هذا والله أعلي وأعلم.


----------



## حسن شحاتة (13 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ......دكتور جمعه .....ان شاء الله ساقوم برفع مسار لخط مياه طوله 240 كم بالgps عندى فقط روبير (منسوب) وليس لدى نقاط ثوابت .......اريد ان اثبت نقطه بالgps اولا ماهو الزمن اللازم لرصد هذه النقطه الثابته؟
ماهى طريقه العمل لاحصل علي مناسيب صحيحه علما بان ليس لدى اي جيود ؟


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (21 يناير 2014)

الاخوة الاعزاء ممكن شرح لبرنامج egm 2008 لمعرفة حيود الجيود وطريقة ادخال الاحداثيات وتصحيحها


----------



## د جمعة داود (22 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
الاخوة الكرام: أصلبحت نفس الأسئلة تتكرر وقد سبق مناقشتها و الرد عليها .... أرجو من الجميع مراجعة الردود السابقة قبل طرح أي استفسار جديد ، ويمكن الاستعانة بخاصية "البحث" في الملتقي لسهولة الوصول للموضوعات و المناقشات المشابهه .
والسلام عليكم


----------



## حسام بوشكش (26 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته / دكتور جمعه داود
عندى استفسار ؟
بخصوص احداثيات الصور الفضائية . فقد اشترينا فى الشركة صورة فضائية لاحدى المدن ولكن بعد انزال الرفع المساحى عليها وجد اختلاف فى حدود 4 امتار
هل هذا معناه ان هذه الصورة لم تصحح . مع العلم انى اعلم ان تصحيح الصورة الفضائية هو فى تصحيح الازاحة .
فلماذا هذا الاختلاف فى الاحداثيات بالرغم من ان الرفع المساحى مربوط بنقاط الوزارة وتم عمل نقاط ثوابت بالجى بى اس static .
سؤال اخر ؟
عندما ذهبت لمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتكنولوجيا لشراء الصورة الفضائية.
قال لى المختص ان هناك العديد من الاقمار geo eye & quick bird وقمار اخرى لا اتذكر اسمائها وذكر المختص ان بعض الاقمار تنتج صور اقل شئ 50 كم * 50 كم ودقة 1 متر وبعض الاقمار مثل جيو اى وكويك بيرد دقتها 50 سم ولكن ميعاد استلامها يكون بعد 6 اشهر من طلب الصورة .
فنرجو من سعادتكم توضيح ذلك وهل هذا التاخير بسبب علمى ولا لمجرد اشياء ادارية


----------



## د جمعة داود (26 يناير 2014)

حسام بوشكش قال:


> بخصوص احداثيات الصور الفضائية . فقد اشترينا فى الشركة صورة فضائية لاحدى المدن ولكن بعد انزال الرفع المساحى عليها وجد اختلاف فى حدود 4 امتار
> هل هذا معناه ان هذه الصورة لم تصحح . مع العلم انى اعلم ان تصحيح الصورة الفضائية هو فى تصحيح الازاحة .
> فلماذا هذا الاختلاف فى الاحداثيات بالرغم من ان الرفع المساحى مربوط بنقاط الوزارة وتم عمل نقاط ثوابت بالجى بى اس static .


السلام عليكم
أعتقد - والله أعلم - أن المشكلة في دقة الارجاع أو التصحيح الذي تم علي المرئية ..... فكما قلنا سابقا أن معظم الأقمار الصناعية تنتج الصور مسندة للمرجع الجيوديسي العالمي wgs84 وبعد ذلك يقوم المستخدم (أو الشركة) باسقاط المرئية علي النظام المحلي أو الوطني المطلوب (مثلا عين العبد 1970 في السعودية)، لكن هذا الاسقاط أو التحويل سيعتمد علي دقة عناصر التحويل المستخدمة في هذه العملية .... فان كانت عناصر التحويل بين المرجعين غير دقيقة فسيظهر هذا الفرق عند مقارنة المرئية مع أرصاد جي بي أس دقيقة، وان كانت عناصر التحويل المستخدمة دقيقة فلن يكون هناك أي فرق أو ازاحة ...... اذن ما عليك الا اعادة ارجاع الصورة مرة أخري باستخدام نقاط ثوابت الجي بي أس المتوفرة لديك لكي تتخلص من هذا الفرق.



حسام بوشكش قال:


> سؤال اخر ؟
> عندما ذهبت لمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتكنولوجيا لشراء الصورة الفضائية.
> قال لى المختص ان هناك العديد من الاقمار geo eye & quick bird وقمار اخرى لا اتذكر اسمائها وذكر المختص ان بعض الاقمار تنتج صور اقل شئ 50 كم * 50 كم ودقة 1 متر وبعض الاقمار مثل جيو اى وكويك بيرد دقتها 50 سم ولكن ميعاد استلامها يكون بعد 6 اشهر من طلب الصورة .
> فنرجو من سعادتكم توضيح ذلك وهل هذا التاخير بسبب علمى ولا لمجرد اشياء ادارية


لا أعتقد أن التأخير لأسباب علمية ..... فأنت اذا اشتريت هذه المرئيات من الشركات التجارية المنتجة لها في الأساس فسيتم ارسال المرئيات اليك في خلال أيام قليلة بعد دفع ثمنها ..... فأعتقد أن التأخير هنا لأسباب ادارية فقط.
والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## a4ever23 (27 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم انا اعمل مهندس مساحة في وزارة التخطيط العمراني وطلب مني تحديد مواقع وعمل 200 نقطة تحكم من الدرجة الثانية الرجاء التكرم وشرح كيف اقوم باختيار المواقع للنقاط وعلى اي اساس ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## engtarq (18 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
بارك الله لكم في علمكم يادكتور جمعة وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.
أريد ان اسأل عن استخدام الهليكبتر (uav) بالكمرة في عملية الرفع المساحي وما مدى دقتها وهل يمكن استخدام هذا النوع من الرفع في تصميم الطرق وخاصة في الاراضي المفتوحه,وهل يمكن استعمالها في اعمال الرفع للمخططات السكنية.

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبوتقي (19 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور جمعة
ممكن من فضلك مواصفات محطات gps الدائمة


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 فبراير 2014)

engtarq قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. أريد ان اسأل عن استخدام الهليكبتر (uav) بالكمرة في عملية الرفع المساحي وما مدى دقتها وهل يمكن استخدام هذا النوع من الرفع في تصميم الطرق وخاصة في الاراضي المفتوحه,وهل يمكن استعمالها في اعمال الرفع للمخططات السكنية.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مع انتشار تطبيقات التصوير الجوي واختراع الطائرات الصغيرة الالية بدون طيار بدأ في السنوات الأخيرة ظهور هذا النوع من الطائرات الالية المجهزة بكاميرا دقيقة وأجهزة جي بي أس لتصوير منطقة محددة والاستفادة من الصور في عدد من المجالات منهم مجال المساحة و الخرائط. بالطبع لهذا النوع من الطائرات مميزات عديدة أهمهم سرعة الحصول علي البيانات (الصور) مقارنة بأعمال المسح الأرضي حتي باستخدام الجي بي أس، فالعمل الميداني بصفة عامة يستغرق وقتا طويلا وبالتالي تكلفة أكثر. 

لكن السؤال الأهم هنا هو دقة هذه التقنية في الرفع المساحي؟ هنا يوجد احتمالين: (1) استخدام احداثيات الجي بي أس المثبت في الطائرة نفسها كاحداثيات مطلقة absolute coordinates يتم الاعتماد عليها في اجراء الحسابات data processing لضبط الصور image georefencing .... وكما هو معروف فأن دقة العمل المطلق بالجي بي أس gps absolute positioning تكون في حدود عدة أمتار ، وبالتالي فأن دقة القياسات من هذه الصور ستكون عدة أمتار أيضا ... أي أن هذه الصور و هذه القياسات ستصلح لأعمال الاستكشاف فقط ولن تكون مناسبة للرفع المساحي الذي يتطلب دقة أحسن من هذا ..... (2) الاحتمال الثاني أن يتم وضع مجموعة من نقاط التحكم control points في منطقة العمل ويتم رصد احداثياتهم بدقة عالية بالجي بي أس ، واستخدام هذه النقاط في عملية ضبط الصور .... في هذه الحالة يمكن الوصول الي دقة سنتيمترات (أقل من 10 سم أفقيا) في ضبط الصور و بالتالي في القياسات التي ستتم من هذه الصور .... وهناك بعض التجارب (البحوث) المنشورة التي أكدت الوصول لهذا المستوي من الدقة في حالة استخدام نقاط التحكم الأرضية في ضبط الصور الناتجة

الروابط التالية (بالانجليزية) تعطي معلومات أكثر عن هذا الموضوع:

http://www.uav.ie/PDF/Accuracy_UAV_compare_RTK_GPS.pdf

https://support.pix4d.com/entries/41050086-White-paper-How-accurate-are-UAV-surveying-methods

http://www.engineersirelandcork.ie/downloads/EI_uav_presentation.pdf

Scout B1-100 UAV Helicopter

Surveying and Aerial Reconnaissance using Draganflyer UAV Helicopters and ImageJ Software

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 فبراير 2014)

engtarq قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. أريد ان اسأل عن استخدام الهليكبتر (uav) بالكمرة في عملية الرفع المساحي وما مدى دقتها وهل يمكن استخدام هذا النوع من الرفع في تصميم الطرق وخاصة في الاراضي المفتوحه,وهل يمكن استعمالها في اعمال الرفع للمخططات السكنية.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مع انتشار تطبيقات التصوير الجوي واختراع الطائرات الصغيرة الالية بدون طيار بدأ في السنوات الأخيرة ظهور هذا النوع من الطائرات الالية المجهزة بكاميرا دقيقة وأجهزة جي بي أس لتصوير منطقة محددة والاستفادة من الصور في عدد من المجالات منهم مجال المساحة و الخرائط. بالطبع لهذا النوع من الطائرات مميزات عديدة أهمهم سرعة الحصول علي البيانات (الصور) مقارنة بأعمال المسح الأرضي حتي باستخدام الجي بي أس، فالعمل الميداني بصفة عامة يستغرق وقتا طويلا وبالتالي تكلفة أكثر. 

لكن السؤال الأهم هنا هو دقة هذه التقنية في الرفع المساحي؟ هنا يوجد احتمالين: (1) استخدام احداثيات الجي بي أس المثبت في الطائرة نفسها كاحداثيات مطلقة absolute coordinates يتم الاعتماد عليها في اجراء الحسابات data processing لضبط الصور image georefencing .... وكما هو معروف فأن دقة العمل المطلق بالجي بي أس gps absolute positioning تكون في حدود عدة أمتار ، وبالتالي فأن دقة القياسات من هذه الصور ستكون عدة أمتار أيضا ... أي أن هذه الصور و هذه القياسات ستصلح لأعمال الاستكشاف فقط ولن تكون مناسبة للرفع المساحي الذي يتطلب دقة أحسن من هذا ..... (2) الاحتمال الثاني أن يتم وضع مجموعة من نقاط التحكم control points في منطقة العمل ويتم رصد احداثياتهم بدقة عالية بالجي بي أس ، واستخدام هذه النقاط في عملية ضبط الصور .... في هذه الحالة يمكن الوصول الي دقة سنتيمترات (أقل من 10 سم أفقيا) في ضبط الصور و بالتالي في القياسات التي ستتم من هذه الصور .... وهناك بعض التجارب (البحوث) المنشورة التي أكدت الوصول لهذا المستوي من الدقة في حالة استخدام نقاط التحكم الأرضية في ضبط الصور الناتجة

الروابط التالية (بالانجليزية) تعطي معلومات أكثر عن هذا الموضوع:

http://www.uav.ie/PDF/Accuracy_UAV_compare_RTK_GPS.pdf

https://support.pix4d.com/entries/41050086-White-paper-How-accurate-are-UAV-surveying-methods

http://www.engineersirelandcork.ie/downloads/EI_uav_presentation.pdf

Scout B1-100 UAV Helicopter

Surveying and Aerial Reconnaissance using Draganflyer UAV Helicopters and ImageJ Software

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 فبراير 2014)

engtarq قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. أريد ان اسأل عن استخدام الهليكبتر (uav) بالكمرة في عملية الرفع المساحي وما مدى دقتها وهل يمكن استخدام هذا النوع من الرفع في تصميم الطرق وخاصة في الاراضي المفتوحه,وهل يمكن استعمالها في اعمال الرفع للمخططات السكنية.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مع انتشار تطبيقات التصوير الجوي واختراع الطائرات الصغيرة الالية بدون طيار بدأ في السنوات الأخيرة ظهور هذا النوع من الطائرات الالية المجهزة بكاميرا دقيقة وأجهزة جي بي أس لتصوير منطقة محددة والاستفادة من الصور في عدد من المجالات منهم مجال المساحة و الخرائط. بالطبع لهذا النوع من الطائرات مميزات عديدة أهمهم سرعة الحصول علي البيانات (الصور) مقارنة بأعمال المسح الأرضي حتي باستخدام الجي بي أس، فالعمل الميداني بصفة عامة يستغرق وقتا طويلا وبالتالي تكلفة أكثر. 

لكن السؤال الأهم هنا هو دقة هذه التقنية في الرفع المساحي؟ هنا يوجد احتمالين: (1) استخدام احداثيات الجي بي أس المثبت في الطائرة نفسها كاحداثيات مطلقة absolute coordinates يتم الاعتماد عليها في اجراء الحسابات data processing لضبط الصور image georefencing .... وكما هو معروف فأن دقة العمل المطلق بالجي بي أس gps absolute positioning تكون في حدود عدة أمتار ، وبالتالي فأن دقة القياسات من هذه الصور ستكون عدة أمتار أيضا ... أي أن هذه الصور و هذه القياسات ستصلح لأعمال الاستكشاف فقط ولن تكون مناسبة للرفع المساحي الذي يتطلب دقة أحسن من هذا ..... (2) الاحتمال الثاني أن يتم وضع مجموعة من نقاط التحكم control points في منطقة العمل ويتم رصد احداثياتهم بدقة عالية بالجي بي أس ، واستخدام هذه النقاط في عملية ضبط الصور .... في هذه الحالة يمكن الوصول الي دقة سنتيمترات (أقل من 10 سم أفقيا) في ضبط الصور و بالتالي في القياسات التي ستتم من هذه الصور .... وهناك بعض التجارب (البحوث) المنشورة التي أكدت الوصول لهذا المستوي من الدقة في حالة استخدام نقاط التحكم الأرضية في ضبط الصور الناتجة

الروابط التالية (بالانجليزية) تعطي معلومات أكثر عن هذا الموضوع:

http://www.uav.ie/PDF/Accuracy_UAV_compare_RTK_GPS.pdf

https://support.pix4d.com/entries/41050086-White-paper-How-accurate-are-UAV-surveying-methods

http://www.engineersirelandcork.ie/downloads/EI_uav_presentation.pdf

Scout B1-100 UAV Helicopter

Surveying and Aerial Reconnaissance using Draganflyer UAV Helicopters and ImageJ Software

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## engtarq (21 فبراير 2014)

رحم الله والديك وجزاك الله خير وزادك من علمه


----------



## د جمعة داود (21 فبراير 2014)

أبوتقي قال:


> ممكن من فضلك مواصفات محطات gps الدائمة



السلام عليكم

محطات الجي بي أس الدائمة أو ما يعرف باسم المحطات دائمة العمل أو اختصارا CORS هي محطات تعمل طوال اليوم حيث يحتل كل جهاز موقع (محطة) معلومة الاحداثيات بدقة عالية ومن ثم يمكن لهذا الجهاز معرفة (حساب) قيمة الخطأ اللحظي لاشارات الأقمار الصناعية من خلال مقارنة الاحداثيات المحسوبة (من الاشارات) والاحداثيات الدقيقة المعلومة لموقع المحطة. 

قبل أن نتطرق للمواصفات يجب أولا تحديد الهدف من انشاء شبكة (أو محطة) CORS نفسها، فهناك محطات الهدف منها خدمة منطقة جغرافية محددة وهناك محطات يتم اقامتها للاشتراك في الشبكة العالمية لمحطات الجي بي أس. والنوع الأخير له مواصفات محددة تقدمها الهيئة العالمية لمحطات الجي بي أس (المعروفة باسم IGS) ويجب اتباعها بكل دقة حتي يتم قبول المحطة الجديدة ضمن محطات الشبكة العالمية، وهذه المواصفات موجودة بالتفصيل في الرابط:
http://igs.org/network/guidelines/IGS_Site_Guidelines.pdf

أما ان كانت المحطة الدائمة تهدف لخدمة منطقة محددة (مدينة مثلا) فهناك مواصفات لكيفية انشاء موقع كل محطة سواء من حيث اختيار مواقع المحطات بحيث تغطي الشبكة أتحاء هذه المدينة أو من حيث طريقة توزيع التصحيحات corrections التي ستقوم كل محطة بحسابها طوال ال 24 ساعة يوميا، فهناك محطات تعتمد علي ارسال الأرصاد الخام raw data لسيرفر كمبيوتر مركزي يسمح للمشتركين تحميل download هذه الارصاد يوما بيوم، بينما هناك شبكات جي بي أس دائمة تستطيع بث التصحيحات broadcast للمشتركين لاسلكيا في هذه المدينة أو المنطقة التي تغطيها هذه الخدمة (مثل شبكة محطات الجي بي أس في مدينة جدة بالسعودية). 

اذن لكل نوع مواصفات محددة سواء من حيث اختيار مواقع المحطات أو طريقة الحسابات و ارسال التصحيحات. وبصفة عامة الروابط التالية تقدم مواصفات انشاء هذا النوع من محطات الجي بي أس الدائمة في بعض الدول الاوروربية و الامريكية:

http://www.lpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/as...0707/Guidelines_for_CORSnet-NSW_CORS_v1.0.pdf

http://www.for.gov.bc.ca/dkm/ESF_Info/GPS_Standards_Resource_Surveys.pdf

http://www.dse.vic.gov.au/__data/as...erence-stations-for-your-projects-success.pdf

http://www.aot.state.vt.us/geodetic/Documents/Vermont CORS 2011 Report.pdf

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## أبوتقي (23 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور
أنا أعمل في مشروع جديد ومن مواصفات المشروع ما يلي:


يجب تركيب المحطة القاعدية في موقع ثابت أو شبة دائم تعتمده الهيئة
والمهندس، ويجب أن تتكون المحطة القاعدية من جهاز استقبال نظام تحديد مواقع وهوائي نظام تحديد مواقع ولاسلكي وهوائي لاسلكي. ويجب أن تكون أجهزة الاستقبال بوضع يسمح بتشغيلها عبر الإنترنت وتسمح بالتهيئة والمراقبة عن بعد.


يجب أن يقدم المقاول مخططات تصميم / تنفيذ توضح تفاصيل تركيب القاعدة للحصول على اعتماد المهندس، ويجب أن تعكس المخططات النطاق وإمداد الطاقة وكيبلات البيانات وطرق الحماية المطلوبة.
يجب على المقاول أن يقدم الأجهزة والبرمجيات والتدريب المطلوب لتشغيل النظام.
يجب أن يفحص المقاول والمهندس، قبل استخدام المحطة القاعدية في الموقع،نتاج النظام ودقته من خلال طلب معاينة.

المقاول قدم لي مواصفات محطة Sokkia GSR2700RSX 
لا أعرف ما المطلوب ودقته ومواصفاته


----------



## خالد القدسي 1 (27 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف اوقوم بمعالجة النقاط المرفوعه حيث انه تم رفع النقاط ب (36zone) مع ان zone المنطقه هو 37


----------



## د جمعة داود (28 فبراير 2014)

خالد القدسي 1 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف اوقوم بمعالجة النقاط المرفوعه حيث انه تم رفع النقاط ب (36zone) مع ان zone المنطقه هو 37


وعليكم السلام
أولا قم بتحويل الاحداثيات مرة أخري الي النظام الجغرافي (خطوط الطول ودوائر العرض Latitude and Longitude) وبعد ذلك قم بالاسقاط مرة أخري باستخدام الشريحة zone 37
والله اعلي واعلم


----------



## engtarq (1 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خير

عندي سؤال : يوجد لدينا نقاط ضبط ارضي معتمدة من مصلحة المساحة وتم استخدامها في استحداث نقاط ضبط في الموقع (static) ومن تم قمنا باعمال الرفع المساحي للمنطقة,ولكن بعد ان تمت عملية الرفع طلب العمل استناد على نضام احداثيات جديد.الفرق بين نظامي الاحداتيات ان dx,dy,dz تختلف لان مصلحة المساحة قامت بتصحيح الشبكة العامه واستحدثت بارمتر جديدة.فهل الحل ان نقوم بنقل الاحداثيات (static) باستخدام البارمتر الجديدة الى نقاط الضبط في الموقع تم نعالج بيانات الرفع المساحي استناد على القرءات الجديدة,او هناك طريقة لتغيير الاحداثيات بدون اخد القراءات باستخدام dx,dy,dz
,وهل يؤثر التغيير في المنسوب.
وجزاكم الله خير

والسلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته


----------



## د جمعة داود (3 مارس 2014)

engtarq قال:


> يوجد لدينا نقاط ضبط ارضي معتمدة من مصلحة المساحة وتم استخدامها في استحداث نقاط ضبط في الموقع (static) ومن تم قمنا باعمال الرفع المساحي للمنطقة,ولكن بعد ان تمت عملية الرفع طلب العمل استناد على نضام احداثيات جديد.الفرق بين نظامي الاحداتيات ان dx,dy,dz تختلف لان مصلحة المساحة قامت بتصحيح الشبكة العامه واستحدثت بارمتر جديدة.فهل الحل ان نقوم بنقل الاحداثيات (static) باستخدام البارمتر الجديدة الى نقاط الضبط في الموقع تم نعالج بيانات الرفع المساحي استناد على القرءات الجديدة,او هناك طريقة لتغيير الاحداثيات بدون اخد القراءات باستخدام dx,dy,dz


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته
السؤال الاساسي هنا هو: هل فرق نظامي الاحداثيات (بعد تصحيح الشبكة العامة) هو مجرد فرق في عناصر الانتقال Translation Parameters أي dX, dY, dZ أم يوجد فروق أيضا في عناصر الدوران Rotation Parameters وعنصر القياس Scale Factor ؟ 
فان كان الفرق موجود فقط في dX, dY, dZ فيمكن بسهولة طرح هذه القيم من كل احداثيات النقاط المرفوعة دون الحاجة لاعادة الحسابات الأصلية مرة أخري
أما ان كانت الفروق بين كلا النظامين تشمل العناصر السبعة (انتقال و دوران و عنصر القياس) فلا مفر من اعادة حسابات جميع النقاط GPS Processing and Projection لأخذ هذه الفروق في الاعتبار وحساب الاحداثيات الجديدة للنقاط المرفوعة



engtarq قال:


> وهل يؤثر التغيير في المنسوب.


نفس السؤال: هل كان هناك منسوب معلوم للنقاط الثابتة تم الاعتماد عليه في الحسابات؟ هل تغير هذا المنسوب أيضا أم أن التغيير كان في dZ فقط؟ فتغير الارتفاع الكارتيزي dZ لا يؤثر أبدا علي تغير المنسوب (ان كان المنسوب معلوما في اللاساس)
هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## engtarq (3 مارس 2014)

د جمعة داود قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته
> السؤال الاساسي هنا هو: هل فرق نظامي الاحداثيات (بعد تصحيح الشبكة العامة) هو مجرد فرق في عناصر الانتقال Translation Parameters أي dX, dY, dZ أم يوجد فروق أيضا في عناصر الدوران Rotation Parameters وعنصر القياس Scale Factor ؟
> فان كان الفرق موجود فقط في dX, dY, dZ فيمكن بسهولة طرح هذه القيم من كل احداثيات النقاط المرفوعة دون الحاجة لاعادة الحسابات الأصلية مرة أخري
> أما ان كانت الفروق بين كلا النظامين تشمل العناصر السبعة (انتقال و دوران و عنصر القياس) فلا مفر من اعادة حسابات جميع النقاط GPS Processing and Projection لأخذ هذه الفروق في الاعتبار وحساب الاحداثيات الجديدة للنقاط المرفوعة
> ...



رحم الله والديك يادكتور 

- الفرق فقط في DX,DY,DZ ولا يوجد ROTATION كان تساؤلي الاساسي عن Scale Factor ومدى تئثيره في هده العملية ولكن سبحان الله نسيته أتناء كتابتي السؤال فهذا حال ابن آدم.

-وبخصوص المنسوب فهو ماخود استناد على BM معلومة المنسوب.

والسلام عليكم


----------



## د جمعة داود (4 مارس 2014)

engtarq قال:


> الفرق فقط في DX,DY,DZ ولا يوجد ROTATION كان تساؤلي الاساسي عن Scale Factor ومدى تئثيره في هده العملية ولكن سبحان الله نسيته أتناء كتابتي السؤال فهذا حال ابن آدم


السلام عليكم
بصفة نظرية فأن أهم عناصر التحويل هي فرق الاحداثيات بين مركزي النظامين، أي dX, dY, dZ فهم الأكثر تأثيرا علي قيم الاحداثيات الناتجة بعد التحويل من نظام الي اخر



engtarq قال:


> وبخصوص المنسوب فهو ماخود استناد على BM معلومة المنسوب


طالما هناك منسوب مرصود فلن يؤثر تغيير نظام الاحداثيات علي قيم مناسيب باقي النقاط، فالتأثير سيكون فقط علي الارتفاع الجيوديسي (الارتفاع عن سطح المرجع أو الاليبسويد) ولن تتأثر المناسيب (الارتفاعات عن مستوي سطح البحر)

هذا والله أعلي و أعلم


----------



## engtarq (4 مارس 2014)

د جمعة داود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بصفة نظرية فأن أهم عناصر التحويل هي فرق الاحداثيات بين مركزي النظامين، أي dX, dY, dZ فهم الأكثر تأثيرا علي قيم الاحداثيات الناتجة بعد التحويل من نظام الي اخر
> 
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا وفتح عليك ابواب رحمته


----------



## أبوتقي (10 مارس 2014)

مشكور جدا يا د جمعه علي ماتقدمه
بعد أذنك عندي مخطط مساحته 10 مليون متر مربع وسيتم لأستخدام GPS & Total station في الموقع وعندي رأيان 

احدهما أن يتم عمل scale علي الاوتوكاد وأدخال الداتا في GPS 
والثاني أن يتم تثبيت المخطط بدون عمل Scale وأستخدام scale factor في التوتال استيشن


----------



## خالد القدسي 1 (11 مارس 2014)

د جمعة داود قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> أولا قم بتحويل الاحداثيات مرة أخري الي النظام الجغرافي (خطوط الطول ودوائر العرض latitude and longitude) وبعد ذلك قم بالاسقاط مرة أخري باستخدام الشريحة zone 37
> والله اعلي واعلم


جزاك الله خيرا وجدت بأنه يمكن ان اقوم بتصدير النقاط من gps بالشريحة التي اريدها


----------



## محمد على خميس (21 مارس 2014)

السلام علكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
د جمعة داود ارجو الافادة
اريد تصميم جيود مودل لمنطقة و ادخاله الى ال GPS ليرصد عليه مع العلم انى على ادراك كامل بطريقة انشاؤه نظريا من خلال الميزانيات و ارصاد ال GPS فارجو توضيح ما هو البرنامج المستخدم لتحويل ملف يحتوى على احداثيات نقاط و حيود الجيود لها و كيفية تصديرها الى ال GPS في الصيغة اتى يفهمهها و ليكن ملف ggf الخاص باجهزة ترمبل


----------



## almaita (26 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته 
الله يجزيك كل الخير يا دكتور ويجعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك
د.جمعة داود ارجو افادتي في الخطوات الازمة لدراسة منطقة 4D علما انه يوجد صور للمنطقة ب overlap ارجو لو سمحت افادتي بعد تصحيح هذه الصور وادخالها الى gis


----------



## أبوتقي (29 مارس 2014)

أبوتقي قال:


> مشكور جدا يا د جمعه علي ماتقدمه
> بعد أذنك عندي مخطط مساحته 10 مليون متر مربع وسيتم لأستخدام GPS & Total station في الموقع وعندي مساح عمل شئ أول مرة أراه عمل scale علي الاوتوكاد بنفس قيمة Scale factor المستخدمة في التوتال ومبرره في ذلك هو تحويل المخطط ليكون مهيئا للعمل عليه ب GPS
> 
> ولقد تعلمت أن يتم تثبيت المخطط بدون عمل Scale وأستخدام scale factor في التوتال استيشن


فأيهما أصح رأئ أنا أم رأئ المساح علما أن هذا المساح خبرته 30 سنه ويقول أنه عمل ذلك كثيرا خلال فترة خبرته
أرجوا الرد السريع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلمان الراوي (30 مارس 2014)

هل يوجد ملف تعليمي كارمن GPS 78 s هل بالامكان ارساله على الصفة واكون ممنون جدا


----------



## elsayed80 (4 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا د جمعة داود:20:


----------



## د جمعة داود (6 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم .... بفضل الله تعالي أكملت محاضرة جديدة من سلسلة محاضرات الفيديو العلمية المجانية لوجه الله تعالي عن: تطبيقات الجيويد في الرفع المساحي بالجي بي أس، وهي في الرابط: 
http://youtu.be/hkpzZZXRbHY


----------



## د جمعة داود (23 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم
بفضل الله تعالي أكملت محاضرة جديدة من سلسلة محاضرات الفيديو العلمية المجانية لوجه الله تعالي عن: تحويل الاحداثيات في الرفع المساحي بالجي بي أس، وهي في الرابط: 
http://youtu.be/tWqsGXWXVUo


علما بأن كل محاضراتي علي اليوتيوب في قناتي بالرابط: 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcVBq89iSKrtYhxdyuQKIqA


والسلام عليكم


----------



## shall_we (26 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
د. جمعه اسعد الله اوقاتك بكل خير

ماهو مفهوم airborne GPS
وكيف يتم ربط احداثيات الارض باحداثيات الصوره؟
وماهو الفرق airborne GPS و Premarks؟
وفقك الله


----------



## eng-musaab (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بوزريع (11 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم الدكتور جمعة ..لدي سؤال حول عملية ضبط الاحداثيات ..
اذا كان لديك موقع حوالي 5هكتار وقمت بزرع نقاط المضلع حول الموقع :هل يتم الرفع بطريقة rtk or ppk or rapid static اعني نقاط المضلع مع العلم اني بعدها سوف استخدم جهاز التوتال في عملية الرفع التفصيلي ..
السؤال الثاني هل احتاج لعملية تصحيح خطا القفل الزاوي والضلعي للاحداثيات ..مع العلم لدي نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات يمكن استخدامها في عملية الربط جهاز الجي بي اس .


----------



## مسعد عادل (1 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي المعلومات المفيده جدا


----------



## eng ashraf abdo (4 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وتأكد يا دكتورنا الكريم انى ادعو لك ولاهلك 
هذا اول سؤال لحضرتك وهو على جزئين ارجو من الله ان يوفقك ويزدك من علمه ونفع الله بعلمك اللهم امين 
الشق الاول فى السؤال وهوه عن المعايره للاجهزه المساحيه فانا مهندس ولدى العديد من انواع الاجهزه توتل وليفيل وجى بى اس استيشن ولا اعرف عن المعايره اى شئ وفى العديد من المرات لااعرف ان اراجع خلف التوكيل لانى بحس انه لم يفعل بيه سوا التنظيف فارجو تزويدنى من بستان حضرتك بزهره انتفع بها 
الامر الثانى انى مقبل على تسجيل رساله الماجستير وارجو ان تساعدنى بانى تعطى لى بعض النقاط التى ممكن ان اشتغل عليها الرساله فى تطبيقات الجى اى اس فى المساحه وعلاقتهما بالتوزيع المائى للمياه الجوفيه فى الصحراء الغربيه


----------



## adnan09090 (5 نوفمبر 2014)

استاذي ممكن رفع الكتاب مرة اخره لانه غير موجود


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 نوفمبر 2014)

eng ashraf abdo قال:


> الشق الاول فى السؤال وهوه عن المعايره للاجهزه المساحيه فانا مهندس ولدى العديد من انواع الاجهزه توتل وليفيل وجى بى اس استيشن ولا اعرف عن المعايره اى شئ وفى العديد من المرات لااعرف ان اراجع خلف التوكيل لانى بحس انه لم يفعل بيه سوا التنظيف فارجو تزويدنى من بستان حضرتك بزهره انتفع بها


السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا علي كلماتك الرقيقة

هناك فرق بين الصيانة الدورية و المعايرة، فالصيانة عادة تكون أعمال بسيطة من تنظيف واختبار عام للجهاز وهذه قد تحدث دوريا (كل 3-6 شهور مثلا) أما المعابرة فهي اختبار الأجزاء الداخلية للجهاز و التأكد من أنها تعمل بصورة سليمة و دقيقة طبقا لمواصفات الجهاز الاصلية عند خروجه من المصنع. ومن المفترض وجود ثقة في أي وكيل للأجهزة من أنه لا يخلط ما بين الصيانة و المعايرة، لذلك من المهم جدا اختيار الشركة التي توفر دعم فني ما بعد البيع و ثقة عالية في الأداء و الخدمات قبل اختيار نوع الجهاز عند الشراء ! وغالبا ما أنصح بالحذر من الشركات التي تأخذ توكيل لأجهزة مساحية وهي أصلا لا تعمل في مجال المساحة و ليس لديها خبرة به (مجرد وكيل بيع فقط لا غير). 

لكن من الممكن ولو بصفة مبدئية بسيطة اختبار أي جهاز مساحي (بعد الصيانة أو المعايرة) من خلال اجراء قياسات دقيقة في منطقة صغيرة لاختبار الجهاز. فمثلا لاختبار جهاز ميزان نستخدمه في رصد فرق منسوب بين نقطتين معلومتين بينهما مسافة صغيرة ونتأكد من أن فرق المنسوب المرصود هو نفسه فرق المنسوب المعلوم ،،، وهكذا في اختبار ثيودليت أو توتال استاشن. 



eng ashraf abdo قال:


> الامر الثانى انى مقبل على تسجيل رساله الماجستير وارجو ان تساعدنى بانى تعطى لى بعض النقاط التى ممكن ان اشتغل عليها الرساله فى تطبيقات الجى اى اس فى المساحه وعلاقتهما بالتوزيع المائى للمياه الجوفيه فى الصحراء الغربيه



كتابي الجديد "دراسات تطبيقية في الجيوماتكس" يحتوي عرض لبعض رسائل الماجستير و الدكتوراه الحديثة في الجامعات الأمريكية و الاوروبية، وهذا من الممكن أن يعطي أي باحث أفكار جديدة للتطبيق في مصر أو أي دولة عربية. يمكن تحميل الكتاب من

http://www.4shared.com/office/i7f_Ya6_ba/___.html

أو من

https://www.academia.edu/8977140/Applied_studies_in_Geomatics_in_ARABIC_دراسات_تطبيقية_في_الجيوماتكس

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 نوفمبر 2014)

احمد بوزريع قال:


> السلام عليكم الدكتور جمعة ..لدي سؤال حول عملية ضبط الاحداثيات ..
> اذا كان لديك موقع حوالي 5هكتار وقمت بزرع نقاط المضلع حول الموقع :هل يتم الرفع بطريقة rtk or ppk or rapid static اعني نقاط المضلع مع العلم اني بعدها سوف استخدم جهاز التوتال في عملية الرفع التفصيلي ..
> السؤال الثاني هل احتاج لعملية تصحيح خطا القفل الزاوي والضلعي للاحداثيات ..مع العلم لدي نقطة معلومة الاحداثيات يمكن استخدامها في عملية الربط جهاز الجي بي اس .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اختيار طريقة الرصد يعتمد علي الدقة المطلوبة للمشروع نفسه. عادة لانشاء ثوابت فمن الأفضل الرصد بالطريقة static حيث أنها توفر أعلي دقة ممكنة

أما تصحيح أرصاد الجي بي أس فيختلف تماما عن تصحيح أرصاد مضلع مرصود بالثيودليت أو التوتال استاشن ! فطبيعة أرصاد الجي بي أس تختلف عن طبيعة أرصاد المساحة الأرضية

لمزيد من التفاصيل يمكن الرجوع لكتاب المدخل الي الجي بي أس في الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/office/cF64h3W2/____2010.html

أو لكتاب أسس المساحة الجيوديسية و الجي بي أس في الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/office/kCpAymjl/2012.html

هذا والله أعلي وأعلم


----------



## د جمعة داود (5 نوفمبر 2014)

adnan09090 قال:


> استاذي ممكن رفع الكتاب مرة اخره لانه غير موجود


السلام عليكم

كل كتبي المجانية لوجه الله تعالي موجودة في الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/u/vJBH8xk_/__online.html

وأيضا في الربط

https://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod


----------



## mido77001 (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
د جمعه
اطلب من سعادتك طلب
انا مساح و انتقلت الي عمل جديد وهو عباره عن رفع اربع اركان فلل من خلال gps ثم ميزانيه شبكيه بالتوتال و ......
ولكن انا لم استخدم ابدا جى بى اس !!!
فكيف ابدا
وكيف ارفع ال4 نقاط لحدود الفيلا بجهاز gps

تحيات لك يا د/ جمعه


----------



## mido77001 (13 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
د جمعه
اطلب من سعادتك طلب
انا مساح و انتقلت الي عمل جديد وهو عباره عن رفع اربع اركان فلل من خلال gps ثم ميزانيه شبكيه بالتوتال و ......
ولكن انا لم استخدم ابدا جى بى اس !!!
فكيف ابدا
وكيف ارفع ال4 نقاط لحدود الفيلا بجهاز gps

تحيات لك يا د/ جمعه


----------



## mohamed yahia2010 (17 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
عندي استفسار ضروري للغايه
أعمل بمشروع تنفيذ أبراج كهربائيه طوله 40 كم ومثبت نقاط علي المسار كل 1كم لمعرفه المسار فقط فالنقط المثبته ليست خرسانيه عند البدء بالعمل بالتوتال لرسم بروفايل للأرض يكون الفرق 40سم لا اعلم هل بسبب SCALE FACTOR ام ماذا المهم تم ابلاغ الاستشاري وتم عمل بروفايل للمسار الـ40كم بجهاز لـ GPS Trimble R8 
الان يوجد نقاط مصححه تغطي المسار بالكامل تحيط به وليست علي المسار نفسه اي يمكن استخدامها كنقاط Base مع العلم اعمل بنظام wgs84 اريد الان ان اعمل بالتوتال استيشن واريد تثبيت نقاط علي المسار بالكامل بحيث استطيع الاستغناء عن الجي بي اس والعمل بالتوتال استيشن لان استخدام الجي بي اس في توقيع نقاط الابراج والقواعد سوف ينتج عنه مشاكل فاريد تثبيت نقاط علي طول المسار مصححه واستطيع العمل بالتوتال تم السؤال عن المسافه المفترض تثبيت نقط عليها فكانت الا تتعدي 250 متر حتي لا ينتج مشاكل عند العمل بالتوتال فما هيا انسب طريقه لتثبيت هذه النقاط ومده الرصد لهذا النقاط مع العلم انني اعمل بجهاز trimble r8 وكيف يمكنني عمل ميزانيه علي طول المسار يتم منها العمل في الموقع حيث ان المناسيب المأخوذه من الجي بي اس منسوبه لمنسوب سطح البحر ولا تكون دقيقه ولا يوجد روبير بالمسار


----------



## لهون جاف (2 ديسمبر 2014)

لو تكرمت مشكورا يا دكتور ان تزودنا ببرنامج AllTrans EGM2008 Calculator كون الرابط الموجود في محاضراتك لا يعمل وبارك الله فيك وتقبل صالح عملك


----------



## adam.tito (18 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم استاذي الفاضل في البداية اود ان اشكرك على كل معلومة بسيطة جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 
سؤالي عن جهاز GPS GR5 عندما اقوم ياستيرات المعلومات عن طريق الفلاش ونقلها الى جهاز الحاسوب لا تفتح الصيغة المنقوله بأي برنامج استطيع التعامل مع الصيغة او كيفية تغيير الصيغة الى text خلال الاستيراد مع تقديري لاهتمامك


----------



## Rojgar Eng (25 مايو 2015)

Dear Dr.Gomaa
Hope you doing well, I am interesting in Photogrammetry using (UAV) and GPS for my MSc theses, could you please notify with some ideas or problem related to these fields? I was looked your last publish for whose needs to select an article within geomatics, but I didn't find any topic deals with Photogrammetry
Best regards​


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (26 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم دكتور جمعه 
بعد اذنك اود السؤال عن ادق انواع gps hand 
وذلك لعمل رفع لمحابس مشروع المياه بدقه 10 سنتي او 20 سنتي فهل يوجد فعلا gps hand بدقه عاليه 
لانه ان وجد سيوفر علي مجهود كبير اذا تم استخدام total station 
ولك جزيل الشكر يادكتور


----------



## Rojgar Eng (11 يونيو 2015)

Dear Dr.Gomma
Alsalam u Alaikwm, I would like to ask about possibility using Ground penetration Radar . technique with Unmanned Aerial System to detecting land mines​


----------



## tawakol99 (1 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رياض رمضان (9 ديسمبر 2015)

هل يمكن الاعتماد على قراءات ال elevations بجهاز ال gps لتصميم مشاريع الطرق والصرف الصحي؟؟
ام ان هذه القراءات ارشادية فقط؟؟؟


----------



## africano800 (22 ديسمبر 2015)

لو سمحت لدي سؤال وهو أن وزارة النقل بالسعوديه طلبت أي عمل مساحي بمكه ان يكون بتقنية ال vrs ولا توجد مشكله في الرفع بهذا النظام والسؤال هنا ما هي الطريقه المستخدمه لتثبيت نقاط ثوابت أرضيه بنظام ال vrs؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبد الصمد القرشى (19 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم 
لماذا دائما يوجد فرق بين ال gps و total station عندما كنت استلم نقاط ثوابت في احد مشاريع الطرق عندما استلمتها بالتوتال كان هناك فرق 3 سنتى في الشماليات واربعة سنتى في الشرقيات او في هذه الحدود في حين عندما طلبت من المقاول ان استلمها بال جي بي اس وكان نوعه ترمبل ار 8 لم يكون هناك اي فروق ملى او 3 ملى لا اكثر فلا اعرف لماذا هاذا الفرق مع العلم ان المسافات كانت بين النقاط من 350 متر الى 500 متر ولكن النقطة القريبة كانت تبعد 80 متر ولكن ايضا كان هناك فرق 2 سنتى فلماذا هذا الفرق مع العلم انى ادخلت scale facter الذي كانو يستخدمونه في الجي بي اس قل الخطاء ولكن مازال هناك خطاء في حدود 3 سنتى فلماذا افيدونى جزاكم الله خيرا هل من الممكن ان تكون كروية الارض ام ماذا​


----------

